# Rear-Facing Support, Questions & Answers



## mommyof3co

Maybe I should preface with....this is not a debate, this is just me showing some pics of my kids and sharing my excitement...yes I'm crazy and get excited about new car seats lol. :happydance: Feel free to ask me any questions though

I don't know really where this would qualify, seems to me like most parents I run into that do ERF (extended rear facing) are more "natural/AP" mamas so I thought I'd put it here :)

Yesterday I got an amazing deal on a new car seat!!!! I was sooooo excited to find it. It was a Radian XTSL that normally retails for $299.99, it was on sale for $134.99! Turns out it was a mistake but the store honored it though the manager was a total b**** about it! (Told the girl checking me out, right in front of me, "I want to know who tagged that seat, this is going to be someone's job" wow way to make me feel awful when it wasn't my mistake) But anyways I got the seat, yay! It was intended for Hayden to give him more leg room but it goes to 45lbs RF and so I tried Casen in it (36-37lbs) just to see and he fits and he ASKED to be "backwards" so I decided to do it :) I feel so much better with my new set up, and they all 3 love it. Just wanted to share some pics, older kids ARE comfy RF :thumbup:

First this is Hayden trying it out inside
https://hphotos-snc3.fbcdn.net/hs169.snc3/19647_245656821266_515016266_3389560_2351844_n.jpg

Casen in the house
https://photos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs189.snc3/19647_245656876266_515016266_3389565_1696655_n.jpg

Landon back in a harnessed seat, he has been in a booster but we put him into Casen's seat
https://photos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs169.snc3/19647_246060046266_515016266_3392146_5935715_n.jpg

My 2 RFers
https://photos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs189.snc3/19647_246060071266_515016266_3392149_2677034_n.jpg

One way to ride lol, Casen's legs make me laugh
https://photos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs169.snc3/19647_246060086266_515016266_3392151_7730114_n.jpg

This was Hayden in the seat we tried at the store, they let us make sure it fit in the car, he has lots more leg room in it
https://hphotos-snc3.fbcdn.net/hs189.snc3/19647_246052776266_515016266_3392115_8183198_n.jpg

Landon happy in this seat, says it's more comfy
https://photos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs189.snc3/19647_246052786266_515016266_3392117_7974348_n.jpg

My happy almost 28mo old :D
https://hphotos-snc3.fbcdn.net/hs169.snc3/19647_246052796266_515016266_3392119_6079796_n.jpg

Casen 
https://hphotos-snc3.fbcdn.net/hs189.snc3/19647_246052816266_515016266_3392121_5474945_n.jpg

https://photos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs189.snc3/19647_246052836266_515016266_3392123_751260_n.jpg

Just want to add they were in the car for 2hrs earlier straight, he said he was comfy the whole time, wants to stay riding that way.


----------



## Bekkiboo

Those pics are fab, they look really pleased with their new seats!! x


----------



## cleckner04

I'm not trying to start a debate with other ladies but I've always wanted to ask you what made you choose to do extended rear facing. I am starting to get curious about it just from seeing you talk on here. :blush: Was there some moment that made you realize that you wanted to do extended rear facing? I know you posted a site in another thread that explained about it but I never got the time to read through it. What kind of reaction do you tend to get from other people when it comes to this? I admit I'm nosy but I'm just so curious about it all.


----------



## cleckner04

Your sons are absolutely gorgeous BTW. :haha:


----------



## ryder

Very nice carseat! That is quite a deal. Your boys are always so cute, and hey as long as everyone's happy your free to do as you wish in regards to the carseats!


----------



## Rmar

Love the seats. They look both comfy and safe.

I have heard about the safety of rear facing seats up to a certain age but I have never found what age is recommended. I have heard someone say at least until the age of 5 but I have always wondered where you get rear facing seats that big.


----------



## mommyof3co

That's fine, I have no problem answering any questions just don't want other people to think I'm pushing it or anything, just really excited about it...especially the awesome deal I got on it

For me it was just looking at the facts...most importantly that kids from ages 1-2 are 500% safer rear facing. There are no actual stats for above 2 but if we look at Sweden's crashes and fatalities with kids it is much lower and it's shown how much safer they are rear facing...it's common in Sweden for kids to RF to 4-5yrs old. But it's also shown that kids spines and neck aren't strong enough to withstand a forward facing crash just because of how the bones are formed until age 3 or so...that's when the bones start to ossify. So even though there aren't more stats for over age 2 there are other things showing how it's safer based on how the bones are formed and all of that. 

I didn't rear face Landon very long, actually he was a little before 1 because I thought it was 1yr or 20lbs...he was like 25lbs then when we switched. Thankfully nothing ever happened, they have never been in a wreck. Casen was 13mo when we switched. But just since finding out more and more I feel it's the safest. Getting in a car is dangerous, but obviously we have to do it, I just want to keep them as safe as I possibly can, so I take as many precautions as I can. Hayden has been RF his whole life minus about a month that the seats we had wouldn't work that way in our car...my goal is to get him to 3-4yrs old then I will let him choose like Casen. 

I have a few videos that give alot of info and show crash tests if you would be interested in them too :) They aren't scare mongering just facts and showing bigger kids RF to see it is comfy. Casen has a huge vocab, he is quite amazing lol, he is more than capable of telling me if he's comfy or not and he loved riding in it RF today


----------



## mommyof3co

Rmar said:


> Love the seats. They look both comfy and safe.
> 
> I have heard about the safety of rear facing seats up to a certain age but I have never found what age is recommended. I have heard someone say at least until the age of 5 but I have always wondered where you get rear facing seats that big.

It depends on where you live, here in the US the law is 20lbs and 1yr, the recommendation is 2yrs or the limits of a convertible carseat which is 35-45lbs depending on the brand. I think where you are it's hard to find many that have high RF limits, I would just get what you can and keep them RF as long as you can. I'm not real familiar with seats there so I can't say which do have the highest limits I would just look around and see what you can do with what's available there :)


----------



## mommyof3co

ryder said:


> Very nice carseat! That is quite a deal. Your boys are always so cute, and hey as long as everyone's happy your free to do as you wish in regards to the carseats!

Thanks hun :flower:


----------



## cleckner04

That's so interesting. I had honestly never heard anything about that with necks and spines not being formed well enough yet, etc. I'm so glad I'm on this site to learn things like this. I am for sure going to look more into extended rear facing. Emma is so tiny so I highly doubt she will be 20 pounds even at a year. My carseat goes up to 35 pounds that she is in right now. So I could potentially use it for quiet a while. :thumbup: Thanks so much for being such an advocate for this! I agree no one should ever judge you. I think your an awesome mommy from the posts I've seen you make, etc. :hugs:


----------



## mommyof3co

Aww thanks :hugs: Hayden's on the small side too, he's almost 28mo and just 25-26lbs depending on what he's wearing...that seat he's in in the pics, not the red one, goes to 35lbs RF too he would probably last until 5 at the rate he grows lol, but it doesn't offer too much leg room so now I have another option if he ever decides to grow and starts getting more squished in the one he's in now


----------



## saraendepity

:happydance: i plan to keep Daisy RF until atleast 4 (ish) and i have jad nothing but opposition to it from family etc i keep getting the whole..she'll not thank you for that - ffs she wont know any different so how is she gonna complain about it?? and i was talking to my Older Brother who has a 2 yr old and i was telling him we needed to save up some penines so we can get her a new car seat and he said 'ah just get a FF one mine was only £xxxx and its fine' :dohh: oh well ....any hoo rant over ...gorgeous pics as ever hunny 

sara

xxxxxxx


----------



## Babyshambelle

Hey girls, I've been waiting for a thread like this for a while. Just looking for some advice about buying one of the rear facing seats in UK.

MO3, lovely pics, you should be so proud of your boys.

I've tried having a look, but I have no idea what I'm looking at and it's like a proper minefield out there!!

We don't drive, so I really want the safest option for her travelling as possible, because I don't really trust a lot of peoples (well one person inparticulars) driving very much, but when we need to get food shopping and go to the hospital etc etc sometimes I have to give in and travel in the car this person. So for that reason it has to be one you can attach with a seatbeltt and not a base type thingy. 

I really don't care how much it costs, but it has to be safe and fixable with a seatbelt.

Any ideas would be very much apprechiated xxx


----------



## kirsten1985

Lovely pics, they look gorgeous as ever!

I have some questions, my seat says it is RF up to 28lbs ish, but suitable FF up to 40lbs, why can't I use it RF past 28lbs, is it because of leg room, or general weight when facing that way, I'm a bit confused as if it's suitable for a child of 40lbs I want to use it RF for that long.

Also, we just got a new car and for the past 2/3 weeks Freya has had to be FF in her new carseat as our stupid 3 door coupe had unsuitable back seats for it to be RF. When I get the car back from the garage today I am going to switch it to RF. But, do you think Freya will be bothered? I am worried she has got used to FF (she's not even the right weight yet at about 17lbs, but it was only temporary) and won't take kindly to staring at the back of the seat again! I guess I will just have to make it nicer for her somehow.

So, what do you do to keep them entertained on long journeys when they are RF? I too feel I have got used to being able to pass Freya things these last couple of weeks and it was very nice being able to see her so easily etc etc. I am going to RF her again though, as it is def safer.

:)


----------



## saraendepity

Laura this is the only one i have found so far in the UK but seems really good to me and we will probs be getting it......https://www.bumpto3.com/safety/In_Car_Safety/izi_combi_rearward_facing_group_0_1

Kirsten, have you thought about using a babysafe mirror when she goes RF?

sara

xxxxxxx


----------



## Rachel_C

Thanks for posting this - your boys are so cute and look very happy in their seats! 

I'd be grateful if you could please post any links you have to statistics about FF vs RF cos I think I'll have a battle on my hands when it comes to OH and convincing him to keep Leyla RF for as long as poss. If I get him something to read though, he's more likely to agree. Otherwise, I'd better start nagging NOW while Leyla is still tiny... I'll have a good few months of whining at him to get him to give in!!!


----------



## saraendepity

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y2DVfqFhseo&feature=player_embedded MO3 posted this a while back.....not the best but its all i could find while i have a wriggly baby in my arms LOL


----------



## NattieLou

Looks like you have a sweet set up there, and your boys look really happy and comfy in their seats. Congrats on the bargain!


----------



## kirsten1985

saraendepity said:


> Laura this is the only one i have found so far in the UK but seems really good to me and we will probs be getting it......https://www.bumpto3.com/safety/In_Car_Safety/izi_combi_rearward_facing_group_0_1
> 
> Kirsten, have you thought about using a babysafe mirror when she goes RF?
> 
> sara
> 
> xxxxxxx

Because she was RF up until 3 weeks ago I had a rear view mirror stuck to the back window so I could see her face, it's in the old car though, so I will have to get a new one! (It was properly stuck on, couldn't get it off, lol).


----------



## saraendepity

POO! lol i have a lovely big (well mot massive but fairly big) mirror that i put infront of Daisy when she's in the car.i think it came from a card shop but i cant be sure as it was a gift.......


----------



## kirsten1985

I bought Freya a mirror for Christmas, but it's a baby friendly one, lol, so I can just about see her but she looks all warped because it's plastic! :lol: I have never been able to find one that I find just right.


----------



## mommyof3co

kirsten1985 said:


> Lovely pics, they look gorgeous as ever!
> 
> I have some questions, my seat says it is RF up to 28lbs ish, but suitable FF up to 40lbs, why can't I use it RF past 28lbs, is it because of leg room, or general weight when facing that way, I'm a bit confused as if it's suitable for a child of 40lbs I want to use it RF for that long.
> 
> Also, we just got a new car and for the past 2/3 weeks Freya has had to be FF in her new carseat as our stupid 3 door coupe had unsuitable back seats for it to be RF. When I get the car back from the garage today I am going to switch it to RF. But, do you think Freya will be bothered? I am worried she has got used to FF (she's not even the right weight yet at about 17lbs, but it was only temporary) and won't take kindly to staring at the back of the seat again! I guess I will just have to make it nicer for her somehow.
> 
> So, what do you do to keep them entertained on long journeys when they are RF? I too feel I have got used to being able to pass Freya things these last couple of weeks and it was very nice being able to see her so easily etc etc. I am going to RF her again though, as it is def safer.
> 
> :)


The reason the weight limits are different forward to rear facing it all based on crash testing, so never use it past it's weight limits, it could end up being even worse. Like our new one RF to 45lbs but FF to 80lbs. Height limits aren't set in stone because some kids have longer torsos, some have longer legs so that is just an estimate. Here the rule is for RF they have to have an inch of shell above their head to still be in the limits of height for RF :) But weight limits are set in stone, never go past those RF or FF. 

Hayden did go forward facing for about a month or so, that was months ago, because the seats we had didn't fit with him being RF in our car. When we switched him back he was happier, he is more comfy that way. I've had a few friends that have switched their toddlers back and never had an issue with it. For long trips we pack some soft toys, make sure we have extra pacis because he likes to drop them in the hole between his and his brothers seat, which we can't reach lol. But really we've made 14hr trips and it hasn't ever been more of an issue having him RF for that vs FF


----------



## mommyof3co

Babyshambelle said:


> Hey girls, I've been waiting for a thread like this for a while. Just looking for some advice about buying one of the rear facing seats in UK.
> 
> MO3, lovely pics, you should be so proud of your boys.
> 
> I've tried having a look, but I have no idea what I'm looking at and it's like a proper minefield out there!!
> 
> We don't drive, so I really want the safest option for her travelling as possible, because I don't really trust a lot of peoples (well one person inparticulars) driving very much, but when we need to get food shopping and go to the hospital etc etc sometimes I have to give in and travel in the car this person. So for that reason it has to be one you can attach with a seatbeltt and not a base type thingy.
> 
> I really don't care how much it costs, but it has to be safe and fixable with a seatbelt.
> 
> Any ideas would be very much apprechiated xxx

Since I'm not in the UK I don't have personal experience with any of your seat options...but I've heard wonderful things about the Britax Multi Tech...it's one in Sweden but I'm pretty sure someone said it's legal for yall to use too, passes the same tests? But it RF to 55lbs, has lots of leg room, overall great seat. I've also heard good things about the Britax Hi-way and First Class...the First Class would be easier for you to get ahold of and less espensive but it only RF to 29lbs but from what I've seen that's one of the highest limits that would be easily available to you


----------



## mommyof3co

Rachel_C said:


> Thanks for posting this - your boys are so cute and look very happy in their seats!
> 
> I'd be grateful if you could please post any links you have to statistics about FF vs RF cos I think I'll have a battle on my hands when it comes to OH and convincing him to keep Leyla RF for as long as poss. If I get him something to read though, he's more likely to agree. Otherwise, I'd better start nagging NOW while Leyla is still tiny... I'll have a good few months of whining at him to get him to give in!!!

That video is a good one here is another link

https://www.cpsafety.com/articles/stayrearfacing.aspx

And more videos
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kvyIv9QVRBE

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZWKm7SenDHU&feature=player_embedded


I have more links to information too if you're interested in more :thumbup:


----------



## mommyof3co

kirsten1985 said:


> saraendepity said:
> 
> 
> Laura this is the only one i have found so far in the UK but seems really good to me and we will probs be getting it......https://www.bumpto3.com/safety/In_Car_Safety/izi_combi_rearward_facing_group_0_1
> 
> Kirsten, have you thought about using a babysafe mirror when she goes RF?
> 
> sara
> 
> xxxxxxx
> 
> Because she was RF up until 3 weeks ago I had a rear view mirror stuck to the back window so I could see her face, it's in the old car though, so I will have to get a new one! (It was properly stuck on, couldn't get it off, lol).Click to expand...

Be careful when you get a new one, make sure there is nothing at all hard on it at all. Some techs would recommend not using one at all, some say it's ok as long as they are padded and nothing sharp, hard at all cause they could come face to face with that in a wreck


----------



## Kaites

Gorgeous pics of your boys and what a great deal on the car seat!! I was trying to get a convertible seat that would last Emma for as long as possible RFing but it seems like all the seats here are made for mums with minivans and we had a terrible time getting one that fit our backseat. We finally found one but it's only good up to 30 lbs RF- anyway, we'll be keeping her RF until she hits 30lbs for sure. Thanks for all the great info you've posted about RF in the past- something many of us probably didn't think much about before.


----------



## mommyof3co

Kaites said:


> Gorgeous pics of your boys and what a great deal on the car seat!! I was trying to get a convertible seat that would last Emma for as long as possible RFing but it seems like all the seats here are made for mums with minivans and we had a terrible time getting one that fit our backseat. We finally found one but it's only good up to 30 lbs RF- anyway, we'll be keeping her RF until she hits 30lbs for sure. Thanks for all the great info you've posted about RF in the past- something many of us probably didn't think much about before.


It does seem like alot of them are really big in the store but we've actually never had a problem getting ours to fit, we just have a car too :) That's great you found one that will work!!

And thanks :)


----------



## Kaites

We were so excited about buying a convertible seat with a nice high weight limit and it was on sale. When we got home and actually tried to install it rear facing, even with the front seat all the way forward, we weren't able to get the proper angle on the seat. So frustrating! Even with the seat we finally bought, long car rides are going to be a tad uncomfortable for the passenger since the seat still needs to be pretty far forward (and both myself and hubby are tall). Oh well, at least it fits! :)


----------



## mommyof3co

Jeez really? We've sometimes had to move the seat up a bit but never too much. I guess we have a bigger car, it's not a compact car. What seat did you end up getting?


----------



## kirsten1985

mommyof3co said:


> kirsten1985 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saraendepity said:
> 
> 
> Laura this is the only one i have found so far in the UK but seems really good to me and we will probs be getting it......https://www.bumpto3.com/safety/In_Car_Safety/izi_combi_rearward_facing_group_0_1
> 
> Kirsten, have you thought about using a babysafe mirror when she goes RF?
> 
> sara
> 
> xxxxxxx
> 
> Because she was RF up until 3 weeks ago I had a rear view mirror stuck to the back window so I could see her face, it's in the old car though, so I will have to get a new one! (It was properly stuck on, couldn't get it off, lol).Click to expand...
> 
> Be careful when you get a new one, make sure there is nothing at all hard on it at all. Some techs would recommend not using one at all, some say it's ok as long as they are padded and nothing sharp, hard at all cause they could come face to face with that in a wreckClick to expand...

The one I have now is padded, it attaches to the back seat. It's meant to go in babies cots for them to play with so I'm sure it's safe. The one I had before was really far away from her, stuck to the back window, there was no chance it could have hurt her in a crash :)

Thanks for info :)


----------



## mommyof3co

Oh ok, the ones here attach to the seat right behind them, that's cool you found one that attaches to the window, I'd love something like that


----------



## morri

Nice photos :). I may not have children yet, but even the German AA (car club) strongly recommends them , so when it is my time I surely take those :D

for those who have small cars can see there as well that it can fit nicely :D
(in english)
https://www.carseat.se/

By the way, sweden has a very low Accident mortality rate the lowest in Europe because they have been rear facing for 40 years :D


----------



## mommyof3co

Yes that link is another GREAT resource for information on RF, I don't know why I didn't post that too lol. Thanks Morri :)


----------



## Kaites

mommyof3co said:


> Jeez really? We've sometimes had to move the seat up a bit but never too much. I guess we have a bigger car, it's not a compact car. What seat did you end up getting?

We ended up getting an Evenflo seat (the Triumph, I think). Our car is a compact and the lady at Babies r Us told me flat out after we returned the first seat that they don't carry any seats that fit the Pontiac Sunfire. Pretty stupid of them, imo. Anyway, after some searching, we finally bought the Evenflo one at Walmart- I guess around here, people with small, cheap cars have to buy their car seats at cheap stores like Walmart :haha:


----------



## mommyof3co

Hey I bought that seat in the pics...the one my oldest is sitting in at Walmart :) We had an Evenflo Triumph when Landon was little, used it for Casen for awhile too, I loved it...but it's expired now so we had to get rid of it


----------



## Kaites

lol, don't get me wrong, I have a renewed appreciation of Walmart after the car seat drama :) Now Babies R Us on the other hand... ;)

Good to hear someone else has used the seat and liked it though. Emma likes having a "big girl" seat- she's tall and outgrew the infant seat way too fast!


----------



## mommyof3co

Oh wow just noticed her age! She did outgrow it quick huh? Glad you found one she likes :D The boys were so comfy in it, I loved the knobs on the side to adjust the harness


----------



## Kaites

Yep, she's a weed- just the wrong mix of tall and chubby so the straps aren't long enough if she's in a thicker fluffy bum or wearing more than just a cotton knit sleeper. I love the knobs on the side too! I like the colour of your new seat though- reminds me of a race car :)


----------



## TigerLady

Beth, your boys looks so happy and handsome!

I saw this post, immediately ran out to my front step, and found mine sitting there!!!!!! :yipee: Going to open it and put Otter in it now! WOO HOO!!! :wohoo:


----------



## mommyof3co

Yay!!!! Would love to see pics :D


----------



## Pyrrhic

Sorry to hijack, but could we turn this thread in a RF support & Q&A thread? Would be great to have a place for rear-facers to chat and also for people to get information in one place. 

Niamh rear faces, always has and she will until she is 3/4 and then I will give her the choice. :thumbup:


----------



## mommyof3co

rafwife said:


> Sorry to hijack, but could we turn this thread in a RF support & Q&A thread? Would be great to have a place for rear-facers to chat and also for people to get information in one place.
> 
> Niamh rear faces, always has and she will until she is 3/4 and then I will give her the choice. :thumbup:


Sounds great :)

And yay for another ERF! lol


----------



## Pyrrhic

:happydance: Thanks for letting us hijack your thread :lol: Will be good to have all the information in one place though, so people can find it easily if they feel they want to know more. I do know what you mean though about worrying if you are talking about it _too_ much in other threads. I think that it's natural when we come across something we feel strongly about, we want to share the excitement with others.

Maybe change the thread title to something like 'Rear-Facing Support, Questions & Answers'? :shrug:


----------



## mommyof3co

rafwife said:


> :happydance: Thanks for letting us hijack your thread :lol: Will be good to have all the information in one place though, so people can find it easily if they feel they want to know more. I do know what you mean though about worrying if you are talking about it _too_ much in other threads. I think that it's natural when we come across something we feel strongly about, we want to share the excitement with others.
> 
> Maybe change the thread title to something like 'Rear-Facing Support, Questions & Answers'? :shrug:

Done :thumbup:


----------



## saraendepity

Super Super idea...might also be a good Ask a Mum Thread:winkwink::winkwink::haha:

sara

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pyrrhic

I'm also going to be looking for another car seat for Niamh soon :happydance: I love car seat shopping!


----------



## mommyof3co

I'm glad I'm not the only weird one! haha I love buying new seats...I just got this one this weekend and already have another one planned, if they would ever release it!


----------



## saraendepity

LOL,,,Have you seen the one in the Gro company Nic.....its the only one in the UK i can find that RF for more than like 9 months !?!?!


----------



## Pyrrhic

I'll be importing a swedish one this time :thumbup: We used a Britax(I think?) one for awhile as it was given to us by the in laws but it's not great for RF. Its basically the only model sold in the UK that RF and is crap. The weight limits are really poor, but at least it's comfortable I guess. Filled a gap for awhile! Of course we got the lecture from the in laws about how that model of seat was good enough for my niece, so why can't Nim just FF like 'every other baby'. It's hard trying to explain it, because invariably the person you are explaining it to will think you are attacking the way they do something :dohh:


----------



## Pyrrhic

saraendepity said:


> LOL,,,Have you seen the one in the Gro company Nic.....its the only one in the UK i can find that RF for more than like 9 months !?!?!

No....linky? It's probably the one the in laws bought us :rofl:

I just cannot believe the UK only offers like one model of RF car seat! :wacko:


----------



## TigerLady

I love it!!! :yipee:

In the house
https://i758.photobucket.com/albums/xx223/TigerLady_Otter/IMG_1522.jpg

and in the Mountaineer!
https://i758.photobucket.com/albums/xx223/TigerLady_Otter/IMG_1528.jpg

ETA: I think I will be getting another Radian XTSL like this one for Meerkat once she outgrows the Chicco KeyFit 30, too! :happydance:


----------



## mommyof3co

rafwife said:


> I'll be importing a swedish one this time :thumbup: We used a Britax(I think?) one for awhile as it was given to us by the in laws but it's not great for RF. Its basically the only model sold in the UK that RF and is crap. The weight limits are really poor, but at least it's comfortable I guess. Filled a gap for awhile! Of course we got the lecture from the in laws about how that model of seat was good enough for my niece, so why can't Nim just FF like 'every other baby'. It's hard trying to explain it, because invariably the person you are explaining it to will think you are attacking the way they do something :dohh:

I'm jealous! I'd love to try a multi tech. But I guess in reality the 45lb weight limit mine has now is enough for my kids they are so dang skinny...my almost 7yr old is just now 45lbs


----------



## mommyof3co

TigerLady said:


> I love it!!! :yipee:
> 
> In the house
> https://i758.photobucket.com/albums/xx223/TigerLady_Otter/IMG_1522.jpg
> 
> and in the Mountaineer!
> https://i758.photobucket.com/albums/xx223/TigerLady_Otter/IMG_1528.jpg
> 
> ETA: I think I will be getting another Radian XTSL like this one for Meerkat once she outgrows the Chicco KeyFit 30, too! :happydance:


Yay!!!! He looks so comfy in it!! I'm sad we can't use our infant padding anymore :( What slot is he on? 

Also what's on your seatbelt next to it? Blue and yellow it looks like?


----------



## Pyrrhic

Looove those pics TL! Fab carseat and love Otter's cheeky grin! He;s loving it!


----------



## TigerLady

Erm... the belts are in the tallest slot for infants... he BARELY fits the head rest. That will have to come out soon. :(


----------



## mommyof3co

As long as the straps are at or below he's good :D It's a good seat for him since he's so tall it has a really tall shell


----------



## TigerLady

Whew! I redid EVERYthing. :growlmad: After much cussing and work, I got a really good install in the center. I also adjusted the straps down a notch -- they were right at his shoulders, but are probably better a bit below for now. I'll just have to move everything up in a few weeks. :haha:


----------



## TigerLady

Oh, I meant to ask, too.... M3... do you know if there is a way to LOCK the side impact head protection in place? I put it to the top like the instructions said for him, but it slides down rather easily. :?


----------



## mommyof3co

Actually as of now I don't, apparently there is a video showing you how to adjust them, I couldn't get mine to slide very easily at all but they happen to be in the right spot for Casen so I haven't messed with them but let me find the video and I'll post it, maybe it will have the info you need too


----------



## mommyof3co

I guess it doesn't need to lock? Mine is not that easy to move, maybe it was because I was sitting down trying to do it though? 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8hyrZc1WTzU&feature=related


----------



## TigerLady

Thanks, it took me a while, but I finally figured out how to slide it. It is easier if you do it from the back. It is harder to slide up than down. So it keeps sliding down rather easily. In the back, there are two blocks, each with with two bolts. That is the part that slides.


----------



## TigerLady

Hmm... guess it doesn't need to lock. Odd. Okay... I think that does it then! I'm good to go! :happydance:


----------



## Shifter

Thanks for this thread, I think it's an issue that could do with more open discussion.

We got a Britax First Plus before Jack was born as we wanted to save money by having a car seat that would last, rather than forking out for an infant carrier and then another one in a few months. MIL insisted we have an infant carrier so she loaned us one and we used it in my mum's car but Jack outgrew it by 3 months (I was right lol!) Anyway, it's only since I learned about ERF that I realised the weight limit on the RF position is a problem :grr:

I hadn't talked to DH about it yet when he raised the topic recently, saying we "should" probably turn Jack around soon. I practically exploded at him! But it's not his fault, he's just going by what he thought was safest - as the weight limits would imply. I had to explain that the 20lb guideline is an absolute minimum and children should RF as long as possible :thumbup:


----------



## CountingDown

Thanks for this thread, we are currently looking into purchasing a rear face carseat but options seem limited in the UK.


----------



## LadyBee

Omg he is just sooo precious TL...
That seat rocks!!


----------



## kirsten1985

Shifter said:


> Thanks for this thread, I think it's an issue that could do with more open discussion.
> 
> We got a Britax First Plus before Jack was born as we wanted to save money by having a car seat that would last, rather than forking out for an infant carrier and then another one in a few months. MIL insisted we have an infant carrier so she loaned us one and we used it in my mum's car but Jack outgrew it by 3 months (I was right lol!) Anyway, it's only since I learned about ERF that I realised the weight limit on the RF position is a problem :grr:
> 
> I hadn't talked to DH about it yet when he raised the topic recently, saying we "should" probably turn Jack around soon. I practically exploded at him! But it's not his fault, he's just going by what he thought was safest - as the weight limits would imply. I had to explain that the 20lb guideline is an absolute minimum and children should RF as long as possible :thumbup:

Hey we have the Britax First Plus, is the RF weight limit 20lbs?! I thought it was 28lb or something, I will have to go find out. :)


----------



## kirsten1985

Ah, found it, it is 28lb. You scared me then Holly! Thought I was in for buying another seat soon.

It's this one we have:
https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product...m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_r=1T5RN6YSCMGP2D7YWB5J

I think it will be a nice long time 'til Freya is 28lb, she is only about 16lb right now. Gives me some time to save for a new one! :)


----------



## Rachel_C

I think I've found a few possibilties in the UK (www.rearfacing.co.uk has lists of shops that sell RF seats) but one of them is only available if you actually go to the showroom so they can make sure it fits your car properly. Not sure OH will appreciate being dragged to Oxford but it'll be worth it to have somebody show us the options and how to fit them. 

Are RF seats isofix, or do they fit with a seatbelt? Is it better to use isofix? We use the seatbelt for Leyla's baby seat right now and it's a real pain so I imagine it's awkward with a bigger child if the seat uses seatbelts.


----------



## morri

Many if not all have a ISofix function .


----------



## Shifter

kirsten1985 said:


> Shifter said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for this thread, I think it's an issue that could do with more open discussion.
> 
> We got a Britax First Plus before Jack was born as we wanted to save money by having a car seat that would last, rather than forking out for an infant carrier and then another one in a few months. MIL insisted we have an infant carrier so she loaned us one and we used it in my mum's car but Jack outgrew it by 3 months (I was right lol!) Anyway, it's only since I learned about ERF that I realised the weight limit on the RF position is a problem :grr:
> 
> I hadn't talked to DH about it yet when he raised the topic recently, saying we "should" probably turn Jack around soon. I practically exploded at him! But it's not his fault, he's just going by what he thought was safest - as the weight limits would imply. I had to explain that the 20lb guideline is an absolute minimum and children should RF as long as possible :thumbup:
> 
> Hey we have the Britax First Plus, is the RF weight limit 20lbs?! I thought it was 28lb or something, I will have to go find out. :)Click to expand...

No the RF limit on that seat is 28lbs but they say the *minimum* weight to put them FF is 20lbs.


----------



## morri

most can be done both ways , isofix or seatbelt.


----------



## Shifter

I've got my eye on a Britax Multi Tech now lol! We can keep the First Plus for baby #2 :thumbup:


----------



## mommyof3co

Isofix is like our latch right? That has the little hooks between the actual car's seats and you hook it there right? I've seen other threads of people wondering if they should buy the base for infant seats...do they not come with there? Here every infant seat has a base now and every seat has the latch system


----------



## Shifter

Yeah, Isofix is car-dependent, i.e. your car has to have the fittings and then the base clips into that. Infant carriers usually have an isofix base that you can buy with them but are priced separately. For instance, you might pay £150 for the carrier and an additional £100 for the base. I always thought this was a bit of a rip off but I guess if you are going to need to use the car seat in several different cars then you have the reassurance of knowing it will fit in any car with the fittings as not all seats will fit in every model of car when fitted by seat belt. Our car doesn't have the fittings as it's over 5 years old, just.


----------



## mommyof3co

Oh ok...here since the end of 2001 our cars are required to have them...ours is early 2001 and doesn't have them :| But we do have the top tethers for when seats are forward facing to do that part, but not the bottom where you would use it or the seatbelt. 

Here each infant seat comes with the seat and base and have the LATCH system but you can use LATCH or seatbelt with it, it doesn't have to be LATCH. You can buy extra bases if you have more than one car you will use it in alot. And then all but Evenflo infant seats (which I think the new models you can) install with just the seatbelt and not base.


----------



## morri

Here rthis is from Wikipedia:)




> ISOFIX is the international standard for attachment points for child safety seats in passenger cars. The system is also known as LATCH ("Lower Anchors and Tethers for Children") in the United States and LUAS ("Lower Universal Anchorage System") or Canfix in Canada.[1] It has also been called the "Universal Child Safety Seat System" or UCSSS.
> ISOFIX is International Organisation for Standardisation standard ISO 13216, which specifies the anchoring system for Group 1 child safety seats. It defines standard attachment points to be manufactured into cars, enabling compliant child safety seats to be quickly and safely secured. ISOFIX is an alternative to securing the seat with seat belts. Seats are secured with a single attachment at the top (top tether) and two attachments at the base of each side of the seat. The full set of anchor points for this system were required in new cars in the United States starting in September 2002.
> In Europe the system is known as ISOFIX and covers both Group 0/0+ and Group 1 child safety seats. The mechanism for attaching the seat to the Lower Anchors is quite different than in the United States. In Europe two "alligator-like" clips connect the seat to the Lower Anchors rather than the open clip style connectors commonly used in the United States.[2] However, some carseat manufactures are beginning to offer true ISOFIX type attachments in the U.S. In the European standard, there are also various installation categories: "universal", "vehicle-specific" and "semi-universal". The main difference being that "Universal" represents use of a top tether strap with the ISOFIX anchorage, "vehicle-specific" represents the usage of the ISOFIX anchorage without the TopTether in specified vehicles only, while "Semi-Universal" represents usage of the ISOFIX anchorage together with a "foot-prop".[1] [2]
> For Group 2/3 seats there is a system called ISOFIT which anchors the seat to the vehicle so it cannot slide around when not in use. In the case of Isofit, the child is held into the seat using the vehicle's existing seat belt system, not the safety seat's straps.

btw this is what I wanted to psot before but coud not remember the site, a norwegian forum with more photos of rearfacing including pictures of the seats in small cars
https://forum.nybaktmamma.com/showthread.php?t=524428/

https://www.wdr.de/tv/servicezeit/mobil/videos/flashplayer.jsp?mid=18428


----------



## kirsten1985

Shifter said:


> kirsten1985 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shifter said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for this thread, I think it's an issue that could do with more open discussion.
> 
> We got a Britax First Plus before Jack was born as we wanted to save money by having a car seat that would last, rather than forking out for an infant carrier and then another one in a few months. MIL insisted we have an infant carrier so she loaned us one and we used it in my mum's car but Jack outgrew it by 3 months (I was right lol!) Anyway, it's only since I learned about ERF that I realised the weight limit on the RF position is a problem :grr:
> 
> I hadn't talked to DH about it yet when he raised the topic recently, saying we "should" probably turn Jack around soon. I practically exploded at him! But it's not his fault, he's just going by what he thought was safest - as the weight limits would imply. I had to explain that the 20lb guideline is an absolute minimum and children should RF as long as possible :thumbup:
> 
> Hey we have the Britax First Plus, is the RF weight limit 20lbs?! I thought it was 28lb or something, I will have to go find out. :)Click to expand...
> 
> No the RF limit on that seat is 28lbs but they say the *minimum* weight to put them FF is 20lbs.Click to expand...

Sorry, think I misread what you said, lol, blame it on lack of sleep :wacko:

:)


----------



## TigerLady

Honestly, having used both LATCH (isofix) and non-LATCH systems, I would spring for the base in any case if I had the LATCH option. We have one car with and one without. I had bases for the infant seat in both. Also, my MIL had a base in her car with LATCH. the LATCH plus base is _*SOOOOOOOO*_ much better installed and secure than the non-LATCH option. The extra bases cost us extra and were worth every penny to be able to use the LATCH in those cars.


----------



## kirsten1985

Shifter said:


> I've got my eye on a Britax Multi Tech now lol! We can keep the First Plus for baby #2 :thumbup:

I think this is what we are going to do, Freya should be just getting to her RF limit in the First Plus at the time I would like another baby, so she can pass it on. I like the Britax ones, the Multi Tech looks nice.


----------



## Lara+sam+bump

My 8 month old has just outgrow his infant carseat, he weighs 21lbs so every1 assumed he'd be in a FF now, but instead to everyones surprise we now hav the britax hi-way which RF till 40lbs, my LO loves his new seat and looks much comfier than he ever did in his old one. xxx


----------



## mommyof3co

Came across this today and wanted to pass it on

https://carseatblog.com/?p=5168


----------



## TigerLady

Good link!

I have another RFing question. 

I got my Radian installed in the middle of the backseat. It is a good install... except for one bit (maybe). I have a Merc Mountaineer with that back seat that is divided into two parts. One part is a bench that goes from the passenger side through the middle. The other part is a bench that goes behind the driver. The entire thing makes a long bench, with a split right next to the middle "seat" position. Does that make sense???

Anyway, the car seat, when in the middle, is about an inch to the side of that split (but completely on the longer bench seat). Because of that, the coushin there seems to be sinking or "crushing" faster than the rest. This causes a very slight (but noticable) lean of the carseat toward one side. It is slight, but definitely there. I can't figure out a way to correct it!

So, my question. Is there a way to correct it? And if not, is it safer for the seat to have this very slight lean and be in the middle... or safer for it to be on the edge where the lean won't happen?

TIA :flower:


----------



## mommyof3co

It's ok for it to be leaning a bit, as long as it's installed good. you can have no more than 1in movement at the belt path. So as long as it's in there good it should be fine :)

Hayden is sitting here with me when I read saw your av and SCREAMED "*gasp* mommy!!! A CAT!!!!" then in a very quiet voice "meow, meow" rubbing his head on my arm:dohh:


----------



## TigerLady

:rofl: SOOOOO cute!!! :cloud9:

Thanks for that. It is definitely a good install with regards to movement at the belt path. Less than an inch. It just the lean. :wacko: I wonder if it makes him uncomfortable to always have a slight tilt, but I have no way to ask him! :haha:


----------



## mommyof3co

Yeah my MA installed that way before we rearranged the seats and I had asked the techs then just to double check and they reassured me it was just fine :d He probably doesn't even notice. I know Hayden didn't seem to mind that way or when it was completely straight


----------



## CountingDown

Thanks for the link x


----------



## Lara+sam+bump

Everyone is a bit mistaken about rearfacing seats in the UK, there are a fair few on offer on the net. This site has a list of stockists- https://www.rearfacing.co.uk/
I bought my Bitax hi-way which rearfaces until 40lbs from this site, they have about 5 other models as well, the hi-way was one of the cheapest- https://www.incarsafetycentre.co.uk/shop/rearward-facing-seats.html
hope thats helps xxxxx


----------



## mommyof3co

No we said you can order them in but most of the seats available at the stores there are pretty low weight as far as rear facing goes. That's why some of the girls were saying they were ordering in from sweden, it's the same seats you posted :) The multi tech, hiway and the others :)

But that's for that site, gives alot more options on where to buy from for the ladies there in the UK


----------



## Lara+sam+bump

mommyof3co said:


> No we said you can order them in but most of the seats available at the stores there are pretty low weight as far as rear facing goes. That's why some of the girls were saying they were ordering in from sweden, it's the same seats you posted :) The multi tech, hiway and the others :)
> 
> But that's for that site, gives alot more options on where to buy from for the ladies there in the UK

Oh I see, its just some people where saying there was one model avaliable. There was me gettin all excited thinkin I was bein uber helpful lol :dohh: xxx


----------



## mommyof3co

Haha you def were helpful!!! There were a couple on that site I hadn't seen on the other site that had been posted. And maybe with those people can find some retailers close to home that wouldn't be as expensive to ship :D


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Lara+sam+bump said:


> Everyone is a bit mistaken about rearfacing seats in the UK, there are a fair few on offer on the net. This site has a list of stockists- https://www.rearfacing.co.uk/
> I bought my Bitax hi-way which rearfaces until 40lbs from this site, they have about 5 other models as well, the hi-way was one of the cheapest- https://www.incarsafetycentre.co.uk/shop/rearward-facing-seats.html
> hope thats helps xxxxx

Thanks...I saw your signature the other day and was trying to find the Britax Hi-Way without success, so the link was v helpful!


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

The Britax Hi way or similar - are these easy to take out of the car and put into another car? I'll have to do this twice a day when Ruby goes to her childminder 3 days a week...


----------



## kirsten1985

We have a Britax First Plus and even though it's not difficult to move I do find it a bit of a faff. It would be the same with all seats though I imagine, don't know if it is better with isofix or something. You would prob get pretty fast at it doing it that often anyway!

I have been meaning to come on here for a few days, Since Freya was born I have had her in her baby car seat in the front (RF obv) or in the back if someone else was in the car. She has always been able to see me, and me her. We bought the First Plus just over a month ago, and she went FF in it as in our old car the seat belt wouldn't reach with it RF (we knew we were getting a new car so this wouldn't be for long). She was FF for a few weeks and now we have the new car she has been RF for over a week. I thought she wouldn't like it was she couldn't see me for the first time and I can't see her (I am trying to find a mirror though) but if anything she is quieter and not as fussy in the car as she used to be. She has always hated it and cries a lot in the car as she hates being forced to be still, lol, but I think she has calmed down a bit RF. 

Brilliant! Nice having a baby who only cries for half the journey rather than all of it! :D


----------



## mommyof3co

Thats great Kristen!!!! hayden was the same way, he had to be FF for a short time and I was wondering how he would do going back RF but he seemed happier with it too :)


----------



## Shifter

I don't see the Britax Hi-Way on that site. Or is it the same as the Fix-Way?


----------



## mommyof3co

I have no idea how much the shipping would be to where you are but I found it on this site if you hadn't seen :)

https://www.carseat.se/store.html


----------



## Lara+sam+bump

Shifter said:


> I don't see the Britax Hi-Way on that site. Or is it the same as the Fix-Way?

its called the secura hi way on that site, but the seat is a britax, think secura is there europian name and postage is FREE!!!!!!

The seat is fairly easy once you get the hang of it, we bought 2 sets of tether straps, you get one wid the seat and the other set was £19, you leave the straps in the car at all times, a bit like a car seat base type thing. Then you just have to thread the seat belt thro :) xxxx


----------



## marley2580

I don't know if these Qs have already been asked, but...

does it get easier to put them in the car seat as they get older? I find it really hard to get Blythe into her seat atm (she has a convertible seat) as I have to get her over the seatbelt without banging her head on the roof of the door.

Do the seats not mean that your front seats are pushed quite far forward? My OH can't put Blythe's seat behind the driver's seat as he can't get his seat back far enough, and my car's even smaller than that (though it's by no means a small car).


----------



## mommyof3co

marley2580 said:


> I don't know if these Qs have already been asked, but...
> 
> does it get easier to put them in the car seat as they get older? I find it really hard to get Blythe into her seat atm (she has a convertible seat) as I have to get her over the seatbelt without banging her head on the roof of the door.
> 
> Do the seats not mean that your front seats are pushed quite far forward? My OH can't put Blythe's seat behind the driver's seat as he can't get his seat back far enough, and my car's even smaller than that (though it's by no means a small car).

Our seatbelt isn't at all in the way of putting them in? I guess maybe it's the seat you have where the beltpath is? You happen to have a pic of it?

The seats are forward a bit, right now with our radian it's so thin that it fits pretty nicely between the two front seats so me and Mark can sit comfortably. (it's installed in the middle) Before with our Marathon we had to put it behind the driver because if it was on the passenger side it blocked Mark's view out that window and the only way all 3 seats would install was with Casen's in the middle so that was the only option, it did make Mark sit up more but he just made do, it wasn't too bad. Depending on your car, you will need to read your manual, but some seats are fine leaning against the back of the seat in front of them, but you can't push it, like it can't move the car seat at all when you move your seat, but it can be touching, so maybe he can go back a little bit?


----------



## marley2580

I've got a britax first class plus but I can't find any images on google of it fitted RF.


----------



## mommyof3co

I just looked up the manual....I think I see what you mean. Where the shoulder belt has to go around the back...that's getting in the way? Yall's install different than ours....granted it's a different seat but my britax both the lap part and shoulder part go through the seat so that doesn't happen. I can see how that would get annoying. Maybe as she gets bigger though she can climb in herself instead of you having to lift her over it? Then you buckle it?


----------



## TigerLady

I have the same problem with my DH and the convertible Radian. But then, he needs his seat so far back (he is very tall) that the infant seat couldn't sit behind him either. Thankfully, like M3C, the radian is narrow enough that it fits between the seats when in the midd, so both of us can move our front seats where we want.

Once the new one is here and has to go in the middle, the radian will have to go behind the passenger seat and DH will just have to always drive if we are both in the car. I expect it to be that way as long as Otter is RFing, which will hopefully be a while.


----------



## marley2580

mommyof3co said:


> I just looked up the manual....I think I see what you mean. Where the shoulder belt has to go around the back...that's getting in the way? Yall's install different than ours....granted it's a different seat but my britax both the lap part and shoulder part go through the seat so that doesn't happen. I can see how that would get annoying. Maybe as she gets bigger though she can climb in herself instead of you having to lift her over it? Then you buckle it?

Yeh that's what's getting in the way. We just leave it bucked in because it's really hard to fasten and I wouldn't be happy doing it with Blythe in the seat. I hope she'll be able to start climbing in, but I suspect it'll be more of a case of her struggling to get out while I try to strap her in lol. I may have to turn her round earlier than I would like just so I can get her in the seat lol.

On another note, how do you fit 3 seats in your back seat? We only have 2 and only an extremely skinny person would fit between them in OHs car (Ford Mondeo) and no one would manage in mine (Vaxhall Vectra).

PS. I just got an amber necklace for Blythe, she looks like a wee hippy lol:thumbup:


----------



## Shifter

We have the Britax First Plus and have the same issue Marley. We keep it buckled in because it is quite a task to fit it and you have to jiggle the seat and yank on the belt to tighten it up properly. There is no way I would do that with Jack in the seat!

I usually put him in under the belt, I sort of cradle him and pass him through. Otherwise I actually get in to the car on the other side and put him in from inside the car! But if you have another seat in the back then this obviously wouldn't help lol!


----------



## Shifter

It's not just the Britax either, our other car seat (in my parents' car) is a Graco and is the same and the one I use in my friend's car also has an awkward seat belt too. It seems to be all Group 0-1+ seats here.

Beth - it looks like this:
 



Attached Files:







car seat.jpg
File size: 39.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## kirsten1985

We have the same problem, I usually climb in from the other side of the car to put her in the seat, as she struggles and arches her back as she hates the car - I have knocked her head on the roof a few times :blush: So it's more effort but at least I'm not damaging her!


----------



## mommyof3co

Sorry when I meant buckle it when she got in I just meant strap her in, not the actual seat :) 

Our seats here don't do that, they don't install the same way. See this is mine installed you can see both shoulder and lap go in the same spot
https://hphotos-snc3.fbcdn.net/hs169.snc3/19647_246060036266_515016266_3392144_2442702_n.jpg

I can def see how that would get annoying but I would think when they got bigger they could crawl under no problem so hopefully you could keep her RF still for a long time. 

I do 3 across, not easily lol. Before I got the Radian (the red in that picture) it was really hard. Casen's forward facing seat HAD to be in the middle position or the rest wouldn't fit and even then it was tight, so I hated moving them but I was able to get them all installed safely. Now that radian is super thin, they are known to be great in 3 across, they are said to fit in almost every car 3 across. So with that in there they fit much better but it's still a bit tight.


----------



## kirsten1985

Beth how do your seats stay down at the back? They look like they would flip up if you pushed them? I would much rather have one that didn't have the belt going across, yours look much easier to use! :)


----------



## mommyof3co

Nope they don't flip up, they stay in place. On the Radian there is what they call a boot, that adds more stability, but on other seats it's just the base they sit on that will hold them there like that.


----------



## kirsten1985

That's pretty good. I didn't mean that to sound like I thought they would flip up, lol, obv they wouldn't as that's not safe! I sort of meant that mine would flip up if I had it like that. If that makes sense. I'm quite looking forward to getting one that doesn't have the belt going across it. :)


----------



## Pyrrhic

We RFed on a train today :lol:

I can recommend taking a carseat on a train, it fit perfectly in the seat, Nim was comfy and fell asleep easily whereas if we didn't have the seat she would have been all over the place trying to get down and getting stroppy.


----------



## mommyof3co

kirsten1985 said:


> That's pretty good. I didn't mean that to sound like I thought they would flip up, lol, obv they wouldn't as that's not safe! I sort of meant that mine would flip up if I had it like that. If that makes sense. I'm quite looking forward to getting one that doesn't have the belt going across it. :)

I think yalls "anti rebound system" is different there, the belt acts like that, some have bars (some of ours have bars too. And then ours is more built into how the seat is made to prevent it. I saw a youtube video for a carseat in japan i believe it was that looked really cool but I saw the seat belt like yalls and that would drive me nuts having to lift them over it. I guess if you just have one kid it wouldn't be so bad because you could have it installed in the middle and then you could just put them in from the side that the belt wasn't on huh? But that would be annoying for those with 2 or more


----------



## kirsten1985

rafwife said:


> We RFed on a train today :lol:
> 
> I can recommend taking a carseat on a train, it fit perfectly in the seat, Nim was comfy and fell asleep easily whereas if we didn't have the seat she would have been all over the place trying to get down and getting stroppy.

What kind of seat do you have? (Sorry it is prob earlier on in the thread, but I can't remember!) :)


----------



## amanthony

Hi again! Not intending to be a stalker but was just searching threads about the Radian & found this one. Seems like you're the go-to mommy on this topic too. :) I have a couple of questions for you...

My little man is long and skinny too. He's going to outgrow his Chicco carrier soon in length, though he's only 17 pounds (nowhere near the 30 lb limit!) I've been reading & researching, and the Raduan keeps coming up as the best option for erf of a long little one.

What made you decide to go with the Radian (besides that great deal you got!) over another?

What is the difference between the 80 and XTSL? Seriously, I can't find that anywhere. From what I see, it seems like the weight limits are the same either way. :shrug:

Pretty much where we're at is...if we're going with a nicer, more expensive seat it will be the Radian. My mom has a friend who has a brand new Cosco Scenera that they said they'd sell to us for just $40 though (not that they're much more than that at the stores). It doesn't have as high a weight limit rear facing, but as my little man is pretty skinny I'm wondering if it might be fine (up to 35 pounds rear facing) for us for quite a while. She seems to think that it's just as safe and I don't know any way of really knowing for sure save what I can research online, but that's not always reliable. Any advice for where to look for real statistics/facts on that? $200+ savings would be great of course, but not at the expense of my son's safety. Plus, we'll be travelling to the east coast this year and I like that we could fold and carry on his car seat with the Radian (vs. paying $400 on a plane ticket to seat him in the Scenera or buying another car seat there for our visit, as I imagine checking a seat would be the equivalent of having the seat be in a car accident, with the way they handle checked bags!)

Last thing...it says that the Radian is 16" deep and the Scenera is 17" deep, so they seem comparable. Do you find that the Radian takes up a lot of room RF? We have a compact car and I'm hoping that we'll be able to have the seats far enough back! Is it really just 17" rear facing?


----------



## mommyof3co

What made you decide to go with the Radian (besides that great deal you got!) over another? Well I had a Britax Marathon and I have to say I loved the seat, it installed SO easily, it was a great seat, he was so comfy. But it doesn't offer much leg room as they start to get bigger, it also only has a 35lb RF limit vs the Radians 45lb. The Radian also has a taller shell, so since your son is really long that would be a really good option for him. It can be kind of hard to install in some cars though. But it's very thin so if you have more kids it will work 3 across in almost every car. 

What is the difference between the 80 and XTSL? Seriously, I can't find that anywhere. From what I see, it seems like the weight limits are the same either way. The weight limits and the shell of the carseat are the exact same, the difference is the head rests which offer more SIP...but mostly they are only beneficial once FF...RF alone offers alot of SIP so it's not a big diff between the 2. I have the XTSL I really like it and love the head rests, they seem more comfy when they sleep in it. 


About the scenera, it is just as safe in terms of what has been tested. It doesn't have SIP..but like I said RF has that anyways. It has a MUCH shorter shell so I highly doubt you'd make it to 35lbs RF in it. He'd probably be lucky to make it to 2-2 1/2...if he's tall maybe not that long. With traveling the Scenera is actually a great seat because it's very lightweight. The Radian folds and has the straps to put it on your back but it is heavy. If you are flying you should always put them in the car seat...I have to say I didn't when I have flown before, I held them in my lap for under 2 and checked the car seat....but that was before I knew. But that is the recommendation, it is not required. I think either of those would be great travel seats. I personally wouldn't buy the used one only because for the same price or $10-20 more you can get it brand new, have your pick of prints (There are alot more available online then in stores) and with the expiration date, that one might not have much life left depending on how long they have had it. 

It is more than 17in for sure...that is the seat depth. It is a very reclined seat when rear facing, it can be hard to get it upright. Also with the tall shell it might not work well for a compact car. I would look into the Graco MyRide, it is only about $150, has a 40lb RF weight limit and 65FF, so still good, has a pretty tall shell, but it isn't as tall as the Radian. It should get most kids to atleast age 3, some to 4 RF so would be a great one for the price. If you go to babies r us they will let you try it in your car, they don't carry the radian though. Iknow Buy Buy Baby has it, not sure if they have those where you are? I would imagine they don't have LoneStar baby I think it's just a TX company.


----------



## amanthony

THANKS for explaining the difference on the XTSL! I really wish that I could try one in our car to see the fit. I'm thinking maybe the Scenera isn't a great option because I'm afraid he'll outgrow it in no time (that won't really save us in the long run then). Glad to hear about the Graco MyRide & Babies R Us' policy! No Buy Buy Baby here or LoneStar, unfortunately but...if it seems like that one is really roomy maybe it will tell me we're okay with the Radian, though. We are hoping to get a bigger car this year, so maybe we're better off to go with the Radian if it can fit in our car in the meantime, hoping it will last longer in the long run. Do some kids stay in the Radian until they're ready for a standard seat belt, then? That may be a dumb question, but this is my first and I don't really know when to expect he'll be 80 pounds...

And thanks for the info on flying with the little man! I hadn't really researched it, as our trip is still many months away, but I just figured if he could ride on my lap under 2 we would go that way for his comfort & a better chance of not freaking out. I guess belting him in his seat makes figuring out a safe car seat when there a non-issue, though. :)

THANKS AGAIN! Having someone to turn to with these questions makes me feel so much better, you just have no idea! :hugs:


----------



## mommyof3co

The radian will get every kid to booster age, not to seatbelt age most likely though. Most kids really need a booster until age 10 or more. But the radian will be outgrown before most kids reach 80lbs in reality. They will outgrow it in height before that. But it should last until atleast age 6-8 then move to a booster until seat belt age. You should bookmark this, it tells you when kids are ready for a regular seatbelt, will be good to have later, obviously much later lol

https://www.carseat.org/Boosters/630.htm

My oldest, Landon, will be 7 in April and he could still fit in the Radian FF, he's fairly tall and very skinny. If he was only a few pounds later he could fit in it RF! My middle son will be 5 at the end of March and he still fits rear facing with a few inches left to go (they have to have 1in of hard shell above their head to fit by height) and then like 8lbs RF. So it will last you a long time. I don't think my middle son would fit RF in the my ride anymore but I know my 2 1/2yr old does with a couple inches...he's very small though. My middle would fit FF in the myride still though. 

I think that your best bet would probably be finding an online store that has free return shipping, you can try it in your car and if it doesn't work ship it back. I THINK diapers.com does and they price match plus let you still use their coupons. I can send you my referral code and that can get you $10 off your first purchase and also the code "touchdown" will get you another $7 off.


----------



## amanthony

OHMYGOODNESS, you are WONDERFUL! Thanks! I'd really appreciate the referral code! I think that's exactly what I should do...and I should do it now, so that I make sure I've got time to figure something else out if it doesn't fit! He's still got a couple of inches to the top, but he's growing so fast. THANKS AGAIN!

Oh--and I did bookmark that page! Thanks for that too!


----------



## mommyof3co

Here is my referral code MXMM5718

Anyone else who orders from them can also use it and get $10 off their first order :)

There is also a deal, when you add the seat to your cart look for a Parenting magazine thing, if you add that in then print out the sheet it takes you to, you fill it out and send it in and you get a check for $14.97. They also have the 10percent code for 10% off BUt I'm not completely sure it will work with the radian since it's already on sale


----------



## amanthony

I just checked, and I can actually use 10PERCENT as a new customer, which should save me $27 off of their $270 price, so it will be $243...a LOT more than the amazing bargain you got yours for, but seemingly the least expensive deal I can find out there!


----------



## mommyof3co

I think you can still use the referral code with the 10% off so you should get $10 more off :)


----------



## cleckner04

Okay so I've been looking more into extended rear facing. I have a few questions for you. 

When do I know it's the right time to switch to a convertible seat? Right now Emma has a Graco Safeseat that goes up to 30 pounds. She isn't even close to that weight. In fact she isn't even half of that weight yet. But do I keep her in an infant seat as long as possible? Or is a convertible seat safer? She still has one more notch to go as far as the height as well so I think she'll be good for a while but I'm considering my options with convertibles for when the time comes. Do convertibles tend to take up more room back there? We have a tiny car. A Honda Fit to be exact. The seat in there now is pretty scrunched. Just curious about everything I guess!


----------



## mommyof3co

It really depends, they are both really safe. Some say convertibles are safer because they sit up higher. An issue with rear facing is they can come out of the seat, like fly out of the top of the seat kwim? And it can happen more in infant seats than a convertible because convertibles sit up higher. BUT if you are using the seat properly and the harness is at or below their shoulders while rear facing and tight and chest chip at armpit level you aren't going to have that problem in either seat. 

Some babies like convertibles better because they can sit up higher so they see more. 

But really it's all up to preference, and of course them fitting. Like I said harness needs to be at or below their shoulders, never over for rear facing...it's the opposite for forward facing. And the need to have atleast 1 inch of hard shell above their head still. As long as they meet those guidelines, and are within the weight limit either are very safe used properly 100% of the time. 

Convertibles usually take up less room because they sit up more....the exception can be the radian because it can be hard to get a more upright install. Depending on the brand it can be between 30-45 degree angle...45degree is for newborns, so with say 5mo and up, when they can sit up more on their own, they can be up to 30-35 degree angle, again depending on the brand. 

I've seen some talking about the Honda Fit on my car seat forum I'm a part of so I can check that thread I saw and see which convertibles were recommended for that car :)


----------



## mommyof3co

Ok I'm looking now and someone said for the middle position of the fit a True Fit and Britax seats...like a Marathon, Boulevard and so on. But Britax are really over priced for what they are now, they only have a RF limit of 35 which is on the lower end. True Fit has the same but it's much less expensive. Also under 22lbs you don't have to use the head rest portion of the seat so it takes up even less room. 

Also do be aware that the Fit doesn't allow the backs of the front seats to touch the rear facing car seats.

I'm reading another thread and it says the Radian will fit in the middle and works because it fits over the front seats...like doesn't touch it. So that is the one I have and it RF to 45lbs if you get the 80SL or XTSL so that's a great one, highest weight limit in the US so far. 

But most say it will fit almost any convertible in the center position as long as you can get a good install. I would go to babies r us and they will let you try out seats in your car. They don't carry the Radian but you could try the True Fit, MyRide and some Britax seats..a few others too.


----------



## TigerLady

I was going to say that the Radian fits, but barely, in my Civic. It makes for less leg room for the front passengers. Maybe the different shape of the Fit seats make it fit better? :shrug: 

But I love my Radian and wouldn't trade it! Will be getting another one when the next one grows out of the infant seat we already have.


----------



## mommyof3co

Yeah I read that it looks like it can't touch the passenger seat in the Fit because of the advanced air bags. But that the middle seat's belt is a bit off center so it makes it touch the drivers seat and not the passenger so it works well. 

I love my Radian too :D


----------



## cleckner04

Thanks so much hun! I'll look into the radian once she grows out of this one. :thumbup: I'm kind of excited to try a new one out. I can see where these would be addicting. :haha: Thanks to you mommyof3co, I am for sure going to do extended rear facing now. So thank you!! :flower::flower:


----------



## mommyof3co

I'm so glad that you have decided to!!! Hopefully more will decide to too :)


----------



## m_t_rose

I am going to ERF and I have a 96 astro van where the middle seat is a half seat. (Seat type 26 on this website). Is it safe to rear face in the middle seat even though it is only a half seat?


----------



## Lu28

I have a question, sorry if it's been asked before! We have a Britax car seat, can't remember which one but it's suitable from birth to about 4 years and is rear and forward facing. When we were having it fitted, the guy said it's designed to be a forward facing seat rather than a rear and is more stable that way. We've tried it in the car both ways and it doesn't move about as much when it's forward facing. 

We still have it rear facing and intend to for another while to come but wonder if it would be safer to have her forward facing because of the type of seat?


----------



## mommyof3co

m_t_rose said:


> I am going to ERF and I have a 96 astro van where the middle seat is a half seat. (Seat type 26 on this website). Is it safe to rear face in the middle seat even though it is only a half seat?


Do you mean it's a bench seat but the middle spot is small? Or is just a chair in the middle nothing on either side? The first option is def safe. The other it depends on the brand, some seats require that every bit of the base be on the car's seat, some don't. But of course making sure you can get a good install in that seat is most important, using one of the outboard seats would be safer if you get a better install there :)


----------



## mommyof3co

Lu28 said:


> I have a question, sorry if it's been asked before! We have a Britax car seat, can't remember which one but it's suitable from birth to about 4 years and is rear and forward facing. When we were having it fitted, the guy said it's designed to be a forward facing seat rather than a rear and is more stable that way. We've tried it in the car both ways and it doesn't move about as much when it's forward facing.
> 
> We still have it rear facing and intend to for another while to come but wonder if it would be safer to have her forward facing because of the type of seat?

I would have to imagine if it was marketed as a forward/rear facing seat it has fully passed all testing. The only movement that matters in when installing a rear facing seat is at the belt path, it shouldn't be able to move more than 1in at the belt path. The top, back part of the seat is ok to move. It is designed and tested that way so it's fine. A properly installed seat is the most important thing though, they all have to pass safety testing. Rear facing properly installed will always be safer than properly installed forward facing.


----------



## Lu28

Cool thanks, I'm going back and forth with my husband, me saying rear facing is best, him worrying about the design of the chair! :dohh:


----------



## m_t_rose

It is two bucket seats with a small seat in the middle which also folds down to a console https://www.superlambauto.com/seat-types.aspx its easier if you look at the picture I forgot to put in the link last time. Seat Type 26.

We get a good install in the middle seat (the seat is tight doesn't move and touches a lot of the seat) I was just concerned because the middle seat would only go to mid back height on an adult so if the car seat went backwards into the seat and tipped forwards it wouldn't hit the seat.


----------



## mommyof3co

Does it install well in your car? What part feels loose on it? Some seats aren't compatible with certain cars so maybe that one isn't? I would think if you had it fitted though they would have told you that. You have to be careful, atleast here in the US, some people that claim they are professionals aren't really certified techs...like example, people that work at babies r us, so some advice they give isn't really correct


----------



## mommyof3co

m_t_rose said:


> It is two bucket seats with a small seat in the middle which also folds down to a console https://www.superlambauto.com/seat-types.aspx its easier if you look at the picture I forgot to put in the link last time. Seat Type 26.
> 
> We get a good install in the middle seat (the seat is tight doesn't move and touches a lot of the seat) I was just concerned because the middle seat would only go to mid back height on an adult so if the car seat went backwards into the seat and tipped forwards it wouldn't hit the seat.

Oh yeah that's def safe :) Our seat is similar, our middle seat is much smaller...ours folds down too for access to the trunk. The rebound thing is ok, the height of the seat might be an issue when you go to forward facing, and especially with a booster. Alot require that there a headrest and support on the entire back of the booster.


----------



## m_t_rose

Thanks so much the cars manual had nothing about rear facing car seats. Probably because it is so old.


----------



## kirsten1985

Lu28 said:


> I have a question, sorry if it's been asked before! We have a Britax car seat, can't remember which one but it's suitable from birth to about 4 years and is rear and forward facing. When we were having it fitted, the guy said it's designed to be a forward facing seat rather than a rear and is more stable that way. We've tried it in the car both ways and it doesn't move about as much when it's forward facing.
> 
> We still have it rear facing and intend to for another while to come but wonder if it would be safer to have her forward facing because of the type of seat?

Sounds like you have the same seat as us Lu, mine is more wobbly RF as well. Guess we just have to trust that it's ok! :)


----------



## mommyof3co

I just got an email that diapers.com has the Radians on sale for anyone interested. 

The XTSL is $269.99
The 80 is $239.99
and the 65 (40lb rf limit) is $199.99

I'm sure you can still use my referral code to get another $10 off that too and it's free shipping :)


----------



## TigerLady

^^ That's $50 less than I got mine for! Snatch them up!! I'd get one now for Meerkat if I had the extra dough lying around. :dohh:


----------



## special_kala

This is why i love BnB!

After reading this we have decided to defiantly rear face for as long as we can. Have even persuaded OH even though the car seats are 3x more expensive.

What british ones would you ladies suggest?


----------



## mommyof3co

Yay that's great!!! 

I'm not there so I can't say for sure but I'd check out importing one from sweden, you can look on https://www.carseat.se/store.html

I've heard really great things about the Multi Tech especially but also the hi way. Those are the only ones I've really heard much about, hopefully some other ladies can point you in the right direction :)


----------



## special_kala

Just spoke to a very nice swedish man who is going to email me some pictures of car seats and he knows our car as well so hopefully will find one that fits :D


----------



## mommyof3co

Yay that's great!!! Hope you'll share pics when you get one in :)


----------



## special_kala

Emailed the website you suggested. He sent a few pictures of the britax hi-way in their version of our car and it looks good. My seat might have to be a bit further forward but as long as River is safe as she can be :)


----------



## special_kala

Any views on rear facing in the front seat?


----------



## mommyof3co

If the airbag can be turned off it's technically ok just not recommended. The best place is in the middle of the back...furthest from point of impact, next would be the sides in the back, and then last the front without an airbag


----------



## Eala

Looking forward to seeing how you get on, special_kala :) Would you recommend that site (was that where the man you spoke to was from?) I've managed to persuade my DH that extended rear-facing is best for us too :thumbup: I pointed out how long these seats last for, the amount of time our LO is in the car, and some of the statistics re safety, and got him convinced at last :rofl:

I think we'll definitely need to speak to someone though, to make sure that it'll fit in our car. We had issues with one or two infanct carriers and a group 0+ seat not going in, it seemed like the seatbelts were too short? Thankfully neither of the carriers we had for ourselves (the others belonged to a friend) have had any issues, and we use a base anyway. Still, I'd def want to speak to someone who knows what they are talking about to make sure that a seat would fit our trusty Volvo :)


----------



## special_kala

Eala said:


> Looking forward to seeing how you get on, special_kala :) Would you recommend that site (was that where the man you spoke to was from?) I've managed to persuade my DH that extended rear-facing is best for us too :thumbup: I pointed out how long these seats last for, the amount of time our LO is in the car, and some of the statistics re safety, and got him convinced at last :rofl:
> 
> I think we'll definitely need to speak to someone though, to make sure that it'll fit in our car. We had issues with one or two infanct carriers and a group 0+ seat not going in, it seemed like the seatbelts were too short? Thankfully neither of the carriers we had for ourselves (the others belonged to a friend) have had any issues, and we use a base anyway. Still, I'd def want to speak to someone who knows what they are talking about to make sure that a seat would fit our trusty Volvo :)

that website is brilliant. the man was really nice, i rang up and he was really helpfull and he emailed me which one he thought would suit best and included pictures some of which were of his kids as they have the same kind of car to us.

Never had that kind of customer service in the uk :thumbup:


----------



## Eala

special_kala said:


> that website is brilliant. the man was really nice, i rang up and he was really helpfull and he emailed me which one he thought would suit best and included pictures some of which were of his kids as they have the same kind of car to us.
> 
> Never had that kind of customer service in the uk :thumbup:

Wow, that's fantastic :) Will definitely use them when the time comes for our next carseat. My LO is dinky, so will probably be a while, but I suppose it's never to early to start thinking about it!

Thankees :)


----------



## dom85

Hiya :hi:

When I was pregnant I had heard of the benefits of rear-facing and my Dad bought Brady's car seat and got the Britax First class which I really like (apart from the seat belt in the way thing), it's been great for long journeys especially as a newborn.

However, I thought that the RF weight limit on it would last until he was over a year old but by the way he's going I dont think it will :dohh: and having read into it more I want to keep him RF for as long as possible.

I want to get something that will last and as Brady is on the 99th centile for height it needs to be tall as well. I like the Britax Hi Way but i really like the Multi Tech as I've read that it's taller but cant find any info on whether it will fit into my car (VW Golf), I've read that it fits into most mid-sized cars, which I suppose a Golf is, but dont want to drive quite a long way to get it fitted if I'm not going to be able to use it.

Has anyone used/using the Multi Tech?


----------



## dom85

Oh, and what are tether straps for?


----------



## mommyof3co

I haven't personally used the multi tech but I know it fits most kids through age 4-5, it's very tall. I would try writing that site like special_kala did and see if they can tell you if it would fit in your car :) 

Tethers are the top strap, like on the back top part of the seat. Very few seats in the US have them for use with rear facing, but it just makes them more stable. Forward facing seats here have to have them, it's a requirement. It's like an anti rebound thing for rear facing though, so if you have an anti rebound bar, which it seems alot of the ones over there do, you don't need the tether strap. But neither are required here. I have a tether on my radian but no spot in my car to attach it for RF so we dont' use it


----------



## dom85

Thank you for that, I wrote to Hakan at carseat.se yesterday and got a really helpful response this morning, even sent me pics of the Multo Tech and Hi Way fitted in a VW Golf. 

So helpful, I bet if I had asked a shop in the UK they would have taken a random guess and then said it was my responsibility to check to cover their asses.

Best get to saving my pennies for one then :)


----------



## dom85

Eala said:


> Looking forward to seeing how you get on, special_kala :) Would you recommend that site (was that where the man you spoke to was from?) I've managed to persuade my DH that extended rear-facing is best for us too :thumbup: I pointed out how long these seats last for, the amount of time our LO is in the car, and some of the statistics re safety, and got him convinced at last :rofl:
> 
> I think we'll definitely need to speak to someone though, to make sure that it'll fit in our car. We had issues with one or two infanct carriers and a group 0+ seat not going in, it seemed like the seatbelts were too short? Thankfully neither of the carriers we had for ourselves (the others belonged to a friend) have had any issues, and we use a base anyway. Still, I'd def want to speak to someone who knows what they are talking about to make sure that a seat would fit our trusty Volvo :)

I had to ask about seat belt length as well hun, as the middle one is shorter than all the others in my car so I couldn't get Brady's infant carrier in there. Apparently the seats are fitted a bit differently so there isn't normally an issue with belt length and the belt doesn't go around te seat so you should be ok.

Also, you don't need to import the seats now, there are places in the UK that sell them, but you may have to get them specially fitted. Britax don't allow the Multi Tech to be sold online as you need it fitted properly. rearfacing.co.ul has got a good list of places that sell the different seats in various areas.


----------



## Eala

dom85 said:


> rearfacing.co.ul has got a good list of places that sell the different seats in various areas.

Yup, unfortunately the list in Scotland is quite short, and so far the websites don't seem to back up the information that rearfacing.co.uk gives :wacko: I'll probably just visit those stores nearer the time, but the carseat.se site seems to have a far bigger range than any of the Scottish stockists. From what little info I could find, they only seem to have one type of seat, and I don't think it was a Britax one (I forget which it was though).


----------



## bjl1981

I've convinced ERF is the way to go, but they are SOOOOO expensive compared to FF car seats. I know that you shouldn't compromise on safety because of cost, but I'm sure for lots of people its a big factor.
Were lucky that theres a stockist where we live, so going for a look this weekend!


----------



## mommyof3co

Hope you find something you like!!! Try and think about it like you won't have to buy anything but an inexpensive booster after this. You will never have a need for a harnessed forward facing seat, if you leave them rear facing to the limits of the seats that are like 55lbs RF, then you can move straight to a booster and those aren't usually expensive


----------



## Rachel_C

Sorry if this has been asked before, but I'm looking into buying Leyla's next car seat and I've managed to convince OH that extended RF is the way to go (his big concern was travel sickness!), but I'm not sure when we can move her into another seat. We currently have a Mothercare infant seat (RF) that is suitable from birth to 13kg but to be honest, I went for the lightest seat to carry rather than the safest. I just assumed that if it was legal it would meet all the requirements and be fine, but I wish I'd done more research now. Anyway I'm now planning ahead for her next seat but I've noticed that some are suitable from 9kg, which she isn't actually that far off. So my question (finally!) is: is it safer to keep Leyla in a baby seat for as long as possible, or is it ok to move her up to the next stage seat as long as it fits her properly? The Mothercare seat also looks really uncomfortable whereas the ones I'm looking at look much nicer for long journeys.


----------



## mommyof3co

Some actually say the ones that stay in the car might be safer, but both pass safety tests so both should be just as safe in that aspect. Most babies do like the next step up better because they can sit up and see more. So as long as she is within the weight limits of the seat it's completely fine to move her out of the infant seat whenever you want


----------



## mrsholmes

hi, im looking to buy a car seat and i joined the which? website it has given the multi tech their dont buy award!? 

anyone know whats the best carseat for rear facing is the iZi Combi X2 the only one?


----------



## mommyof3co

Hmmm I wonder why they would do that? I've only heard positive things about the Multi Tech, it lasts kids longer than almost any seat rear facing....did they have a reason? The Two Way is also a good one. But take a look at www.carseat.se and they have more to choose from


----------



## mrsholmes

Ill cut and paste the info tom when I'm on my comp as on the mob atm. I also have just realised the combi is on the worse buy?!


----------



## mrsholmes

https://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs...9_categoryId_165763_langId_-1?cm_vc=IOV4PDPZ1

rear up to 29lb.

test results from which? website

Child car seats: Compare features & prices Britax Multi-Tech &#65279; Dont Buy

* Review
* Test results
* Full specification
* Customer views (5)
* Compare prices

We recommend you avoid the Which? Dont Buy Britax Multi-Tech, a group 1/2 seat (also sold in the UK by Volvo dealers as the Volvo Convertible child seat). It is secured using the adult seat belts and aims to cater for children between 9 and 25kg (from about one to about seven years old).

It comes from Britaxs Nordic range, and although it isnt listed on the Britax UK website, it is available at some specialist UK independent retailers. For group 1 it is installed rearward-facing, and for group 2 use it fits forward-facing. The seat takes up a lot of space in its rearward-facing position, which can cause problems in smaller cars.

Unfortunately, in trying to cater for different uses, it makes too many compromises. This results in poor protection, with the child exposed to fairly high loads in a front crash.

Despite having fairly clear instructions, it is also very complicated to install in the car, making the likelihood of getting it wrong unacceptably high. If you do manage to install it correctly, buckling the child in the seat is relatively straightforward.

The seat is nicely finished and offers good head support, but leg support could be better. The seat cover is handwash only.

Pros: Buckling up easy, good padding, good finish quality

Cons: High loads in a front crash, complicated installation, removing and cleaning the seat cover is complicated.


Child car seats: Compare features & prices Britax Multi-Tech &#65279; Dont Buy

* Review
* Test results
* Full specification
* Customer views (5)
* Compare prices

We recommend you avoid the Which? Dont Buy Britax Multi-Tech, a group 1/2 seat (also sold in the UK by Volvo dealers as the Volvo Convertible child seat). It is secured using the adult seat belts and aims to cater for children between 9 and 25kg (from about one to about seven years old).

It comes from Britaxs Nordic range, and although it isnt listed on the Britax UK website, it is available at some specialist UK independent retailers. For group 1 it is installed rearward-facing, and for group 2 use it fits forward-facing. The seat takes up a lot of space in its rearward-facing position, which can cause problems in smaller cars.

Unfortunately, in trying to cater for different uses, it makes too many compromises. This results in poor protection, with the child exposed to fairly high loads in a front crash.

Despite having fairly clear instructions, it is also very complicated to install in the car, making the likelihood of getting it wrong unacceptably high. If you do manage to install it correctly, buckling the child in the seat is relatively straightforward.

The seat is nicely finished and offers good head support, but leg support could be better. The seat cover is handwash only.

Pros: Buckling up easy, good padding, good finish quality

Cons: High loads in a front crash, complicated installation, removing and cleaning the seat cover is complicated.


----------



## diz

Sorry ladies, i know this Q has been answered already but cant find it anywhere. 

I need to get a rear facing seat ASAP, to fit my fiat 500...suitable from birth/6 months. Any helpful links would be gratefully appreciated xx


----------



## special_kala

Yay my car seat is here and fitted!!!! Took 2 weeks to come as apparently britax is having some issues but im soo happy. Will pop River in and take a pic in a bit :D


----------



## special_kala

newly fitted britax hiway :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







15692_381603105772_515030772_4365604_5842047_n.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 20









15692_381603110772_515030772_4365605_5772613_n.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 15


----------



## mommyof3co

Looks awesome!!!!!! I wish our seats could sit back away from the seat like that, would offer SO much more leg room


----------



## kirsten1985

Wow there is so much more room there than we have with the first plus, makes me want to get a new one sooner!


----------



## Lara+sam+bump

special_kala said:


> newly fitted britax hiway :happydance:

I have the same :) Ive had it about 3ish months and still love it. Only con is its hard to transfer between cars without practice xxxxxx


----------



## Eala

Ooh that hi-way looks fantastic special_kala! Did you get that posted directly to you, or did you have to buy it from a supplier and have them install it?


----------



## bjl1981

I was in Mothercare today and went over to get a mirror so I can see Joey when he's in his car seat. Anyway, the sales lady came over and asked if I needed any help, so I just asked if they had any group 1 rear facing car seats. She showed me a Britax one (can't remember which one) and I was like "so thats rear facing then?" and she said "yes, until 9 months, then forward facing". :saywhat:. So I said "so its not rear facing after 9 months?" to which she said "no, you have to go forward facing from then"
(I was confused as I had asked for a group 1 rear facing)
she then said " they don't make them rear facing after 9 months":growlmad:
I was so annoyed! Giving people incorrect information like that.
so I said "well actually they do make them, you just don't stock them!" and turned and walked off.
No wonder no-one knows about ERF in this country with sales people like this.


----------



## mommyof3co

Ugh we have stupid people here too, we sell seats up to 45lbs yet SO many people think you have to go forward at 12mo. I bet those seats that say 9mo is just an estimate, if they aren't actually the weight limit by then they can stay rear facing, or if they hit that weight limit before 9mo they have to get a new seat or go forward facing


----------



## fantastica

Hey...just found the link to this thread in another thread...sorry I haven't read through it all...so long!

Just wondered if anyone could help me please!! I DESPERATELY need a new carseat..I know it's bad of me..but he's still in his baby one...although it still seems ok, but have decided he doesn't go in it anymore until we have a new one!

SO i've been looking at ERF..and it definitely seems like the perfect way to go..but I just don't know where to get a seat or what seat to get :(

I have a pretty small car and it's only 3 door...is this a problem?

Anyone in the uk..where did you get your seat?!

Can't seem to find the info I'm looking for anywhere :(!!!


----------



## mommyof3co

Try checking out www.carseat.se and there is a guy there you can email that will tell you which high weight RF seats will fit in your car :)


----------



## soootired

Hi in answer to above i have been searching for a rf seat and have found the besafe izi seat in the uk but only online.

Also have some q's for others here, I have a (big) 5 month baby currently in a britax lie flat seat and we need a new one as although this goes to 9kg she wants to sit up. I want the safest (money no object as my dad died in a car crash). In the uk all i can find is the britax belted seat and not to keen on it, I have been looking at the besafe izi online and it looks good just after other opinions as these are the only two i can find group0and1 rear facing. Do you recon it would be safer to go for a rf group 0 seat for a few months then get another rf seat or go for the besafe izi. Or is there another rf isofix seat from 6/7 kg out there i have not found. Happy to buy online and from out of uk.
Many thanks. Now of to read the rest of the thread so sorry if this is already been answered.

Oh and just a qq why do no shops in the uk sell these or know they exist??


----------



## soootired

mrsholmes said:


> Ill cut and paste the info tom when I'm on my comp as on the mob atm. I also have just realised the combi is on the worse buy?!

Slowely reading from last to first page lol. The combi in which is the belted one not the isofix and i have heard that most uk tests are done forward facing. Also in john lewis last week he said that which are a bit out of date


----------



## mommyof3co

I would look for one that goes to 55lbs rear facing, something like the Two Way or Multi Tech...check out that carseat.se site too, there is a shop on there with lots of high weight seats


----------



## fantastica

mommyof3co said:


> Try checking out www.carseat.se and there is a guy there you can email that will tell you which high weight RF seats will fit in your car :)

Thank you :) Will e-mail them now!!

And also, you were the first person I saw talking about ERF..its scary how dangerous ff can be, yet no-one seems to be aware you can RF for longer! Its great how you've raised awareness!


----------



## mommyof3co

Thank you :) I wish more people knew about it. Here almost everyone flips at the very minimum (for the US) which is 20lbs and 1yr...I've seen many younger though too :( Even people rigging up the infant bucket seats to be forward facing.......so sad


----------



## ames_x

Hi ladies! Someone directed me here after asking about Rear Facing. I watched the video about Joels Journey, so sad :cry:

I can't believe that here in the UK it isn't more common to sell Rear Facing.

I've been looking at prices, they are very expensive so I'm starting to save now. At the moment he has the Maxi Cosi infant carrier and still fits in there fine :)

I was looking a Maxi Cosi RECARO POLARIC, haven't looked into it properly yet for reviews etc, but wondering if anyone has lol? Most of you seem to have the Britax!


----------



## ames_x

Here is a pic
 



Attached Files:







!BsvK0RQEGk~$(KGrHqUH-CMEvF1Og1mtBL5Hm),Rog~~_35.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## cleckner04

I ordered my Radian XTSL finally! Emma hates riding in the car so I figured maybe it will help her like it more even though she is nowhere near the weight limit of the infant seat. :dohh:


----------



## mommyof3co

Ames that looks just like a convertible we have here it's just a different name. And the shell of that seat isn't very tall. It probably won't get you very far RF, maybe 2? Maybe a little longer if you have a smaller toddler. Which is pretty good still though, I would say 2 minimum to turn FF but longer the better

cleckner Yay for getting it ordered!!!! Which color did you get?


----------



## cleckner04

I got it in Flora. :thumbup: I don't get it until the 19 but I'm super excited! :D


----------



## mommyof3co

I'm jealous!!! I LOVE that cover, wish I had a girl to buy it lol. I thought about buying it for Hayden, it's not too pink lol, but Mark wasn't going for it


----------



## cleckner04

Aww! See I thought the same. It's blue so it could work for a boy. :haha: Kind of... :D Well fingers crossed for you that the next one is a girl and your DH won't have any excuses! :lol:


----------



## Blob

I'm jealous Tabs got moved forwards last week :cry: I cried loads but she's past the weight on most of the seats now and i guess we've done our best keeping her there for 18m :nope:


----------



## mommyof3co

Awww that's still great!!


----------



## Blob

But its so sad.. the next ones carseat is going to be rearfacing longer. She looked so much safer the other way :cry:


----------



## stella_yip

ames_x said:


> Hi ladies! Someone directed me here after asking about Rear Facing. I watched the video about Joels Journey, so sad :cry:
> 
> I can't believe that here in the UK it isn't more common to sell Rear Facing.
> 
> I've been looking at prices, they are very expensive so I'm starting to save now. At the moment he has the Maxi Cosi infant carrier and still fits in there fine :)
> 
> I was looking a Maxi Cosi RECARO POLARIC, haven't looked into it properly yet for reviews etc, but wondering if anyone has lol? Most of you seem to have the Britax!

Ames, did you pick that picture up from a recent ebay listing? I saw it too and it's not the right picture. Google it and you'll get the correct one. It looks like a really good extended rear facing seat. John Lewis stock it if you're near one. Thinking of buying it; unfortunately that ebay seller looked a bit dodgy to me.


----------



## bjl1981

Ok, need serious help. Went yesterday to get new rear facing car seat. i'd researched and decided on either the Britax Multitech, or Recaro Polaric. I was convinced we had isofix, but we didn't :dohh: so that was the Polaric out the window. Then we tried to put the multitech in and our car seats are too inclined and when LO was in the seat he was bolt upright, almost leaning forward :( the lady said it wasn't appropriate for LO to sit like that as if he falls asleep his head will loll forward and same if we go uphill.

So now what do I do? they only did 4 seats, 2 isofix (out the question), and 2 belted, but one was the multitech, and the other isn't in stock until July, and is probably going to be the same.

We have a 2004 VW passat, does anyone have a rear facing seat that fits one?
Can I have ISOFIX fitted on my car?
Could I buy a wooden wedge to put underneath the car seat so that there is no incline?
All help greatly appreciated. My OH thinks my suggestion of changing car is a little extreme!!!!


----------



## mommyof3co

I think you should email the guy at www.carseat.se he will def be able to help! Since I'm in the US I don't know your rules about getting ISOfix installed and all that. Here we don't have wooden wedges but using a pool noodle (you know those foam noodles that are swimming pool toys?) can be used to help the recline when you install a carseat....not sure if that's allowed there? How upright was it? Here they can be between 30 and 45 degrees....45 is only needed for newborn.


----------



## cleckner04

Well I had to dig this thread up so I could show off our new XTSL! :lol: I thought about posting a thread in the picture section but this thread is important so I think it deserves a good bump anyways. :thumbup:
https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e255/cleckner04/IMG_9324.jpghttps://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e255/cleckner04/IMG_9335.jpg
https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e255/cleckner04/IMG_9329.jpghttps://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e255/cleckner04/IMG_9332.jpghttps://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e255/cleckner04/IMG_9337.jpg

And here's me sitting her in it just for fun the day it arrived in the mail. As you can tell, she's not amused. :rofl: 
https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e255/cleckner04/IMG_8932.jpg


----------



## mommyof3co

Awww LOVE it!!!! That is my favorite cover!!! She looks like she has loads of leg room too

You might want to move her chest clip up a bit though :)


----------



## kiwimama

that's a lovely cover on the seat cleckner!


----------



## cleckner04

mommyof3co said:


> Awww LOVE it!!!! That is my favorite cover!!! She looks like she has loads of leg room too
> 
> You might want to move her chest clip up a bit though :)

Noted! :thumbup:


----------



## Oushka

I thought Id post some pics of our new hiway which arrived today :happydance: & bump the thread too :wink:

Carseat.se were FAB, great customer service & only 5 days delivery (including the weekend!). So they come highly recommended from us.

I have a teeny car, a mk1 citroen saxo (the non-chavvy type lol) and worried non of the RF's would fit... BUT it fits like it was made especially! I need to put the block in that came with it (to lift the front of the seat slightly, otherwise B's head drops forward when she falls asleep) but otherwise it goes in the front & back easily & leaves legroom for passengers :thumbup: (not that I was bothered, but its a bonus!).
& MiL is impressed with the legroom for B too... she's been harping on forever about how once B gets bigger 'but where will her legs go?!' like its some important thing that B is able to kick the back of my seat :rofl:

https://inlinethumb26.webshots.com/47321/2783807110100604006S425x425Q85.jpg

https://inlinethumb46.webshots.com/46445/2688297570100604006S425x425Q85.jpg
In that ^^^ pic the back of the RF car seat looks like its resting on the passenger seat but it isnt - its just the angle I took the pic from. *phew* Theres at least 2cms between the two.

B seems to approve... she fell asleep on the 5 min drive home from inlaws :flower:


----------



## mommyof3co

Looks great!!!!


----------



## Blob

Wow that looks fab!!


----------



## mommyof3co

So thought you ladies might share in my excitement....

Found out yesterday we should be getting a new car VERY soon, which will be bigger, either a minivan or SUV which means....Hayden will be able to go back RF!!!!!!!!! He won't be able to kick his brothers anymore haha


----------



## lepaskilf

Hi rear facers...... I'm considering buying the Maxi cosi Mobi off the carseat.se site and just wondered if anyone owned it, and what they think of it? Does it fit in small cars? I noticed the leg room looks good on it. Oh and also, do the anchor straps - the ones that connect to the front seat behind the carseat - come with the carseat??

Thanks x


----------



## cleckner04

mommyof3co said:


> So thought you ladies might share in my excitement....
> 
> Found out yesterday we should be getting a new car VERY soon, which will be bigger, either a minivan or SUV which means....Hayden will be able to go back RF!!!!!!!!! He won't be able to kick his brothers anymore haha

Yay!! We have been looking into vans as well. We have the teeny little Honda Fit and it gets VERY irritating at times. I can't imagine how we'll manage with it when we have our second baby sometime in the future. So you'll have to let me know what you guys get and if you like it. :D :thumbup:


----------



## Oushka

lepaskilf said:


> Hi rear facers...... I'm considering buying the Maxi cosi Mobi off the carseat.se site and just wondered if anyone owned it, and what they think of it? Does it fit in small cars? I noticed the leg room looks good on it. Oh and also, do the anchor straps - the ones that connect to the front seat behind the carseat - come with the carseat??
> 
> Thanks x

How small is the car? I know it wouldnt fit in my car - a citroen saxo :blush: 

Yes, you get one set of anchor straps with each seat, you can purchase more if youre likely to need to move between cars (makes it quicker).

Drop carseat.se an email for more info on the size of the Mobi - Hakan should be able to point you in the right direction with regards to size etc.


----------



## duffers

Hello ladies. I'm so excited to have found this thread. We are going to ERF with Esme for as long as she puts up with it and are looking into car seats now. Trying to choose between the Maxi Cosi Mobi and the BeSafe iZiKid. Any opinions?

Also, for anyone in the UK who is in the Essex area, Cathy at the Essex In Car Road Safety Centre on +44 1268 297593 will probably be able to give you information on the fitting of both FF and RF seats in your car - she spends all her time fitting seats into various makes & models, and advising people on car seats. (It is a free service run by Essex County Council, not linked to any retailer, and therefore impartial). She is passionate about and ERF car safety and will be able to give you some ideas of what might suit your vehicle.


----------



## lepaskilf

Oushka said:


> lepaskilf said:
> 
> 
> Hi rear facers...... I'm considering buying the Maxi cosi Mobi off the carseat.se site and just wondered if anyone owned it, and what they think of it? Does it fit in small cars? I noticed the leg room looks good on it. Oh and also, do the anchor straps - the ones that connect to the front seat behind the carseat - come with the carseat??
> 
> Thanks x
> 
> How small is the car? I know it wouldnt fit in my car - a citroen saxo :blush:
> 
> Yes, you get one set of anchor straps with each seat, you can purchase more if youre likely to need to move between cars (makes it quicker).
> 
> Drop carseat.se an email for more info on the size of the Mobi - Hakan should be able to point you in the right direction with regards to size etc.Click to expand...

Hi Oushka, my car is a HondA cIVIC, THE old kind so prob will be big enough, but plan on changing it soon to something like a fiesta, hope that should be ok as the Mobi is the only one I like!

Thanks for your help x


----------



## soootired

duffers said:


> Hello ladies. I'm so excited to have found this thread. We are going to ERF with Esme for as long as she puts up with it and are looking into car seats now. Trying to choose between the Maxi Cosi Mobi and the BeSafe iZiKid. Any opinions?
> 
> Also, for anyone in the UK who is in the Essex area, Cathy at the Essex In Car Road Safety Centre on +44 1268 297593 will probably be able to give you information on the fitting of both FF and RF seats in your car - she spends all her time fitting seats into various makes & models, and advising people on car seats. (It is a free service run by Essex County Council, not linked to any retailer, and therefore impartial). She is passionate about and ERF car safety and will be able to give you some ideas of what might suit your vehicle.

I never looked into the maxicosy as i needed a seat for my 6 month old. I got the besafe izi isofix and am very happy with it. fits in my renault modus and partners bmw 1series fine. just a little squished when sitting in front of it lol. if anything as little to upright for my 6 month old.


----------



## Blah11

lepaskilf said:


> Oushka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lepaskilf said:
> 
> 
> Hi rear facers...... I'm considering buying the Maxi cosi Mobi off the carseat.se site and just wondered if anyone owned it, and what they think of it? Does it fit in small cars? I noticed the leg room looks good on it. Oh and also, do the anchor straps - the ones that connect to the front seat behind the carseat - come with the carseat??
> 
> Thanks x
> 
> How small is the car? I know it wouldnt fit in my car - a citroen saxo :blush:
> 
> Yes, you get one set of anchor straps with each seat, you can purchase more if youre likely to need to move between cars (makes it quicker).
> 
> Drop carseat.se an email for more info on the size of the Mobi - Hakan should be able to point you in the right direction with regards to size etc.Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Oushka, my car is a HondA cIVIC, THE old kind so prob will be big enough, but plan on changing it soon to something like a fiesta, hope that should be ok as the Mobi is the only one I like!
> 
> Thanks for your help xClick to expand...

we have a fiesta and have the britax hiway. I dont think the mobi will fit well into a fiesta tbh. we have to push the front seat forward quite a bit to get the hiway in.


----------



## Blah11

also just email carseat.se and tell them your car model and the car u plan on getting and theyll tell you which seat to get. thats what we did. originally we wanted the multitech but they said ud have to put the front seat waaaaay forward.


----------



## bjl1981

Went to the car safety centre today and the lady said that there is this new type of car seat called kiddy, which although not RF has some of the benefits of RF in a front on collision. Has anyone else come across this seat, or these claims??


----------



## mommyof3co

I don't see how that could even be possible? Unless it's strapping their head to the back of the carseat lol. What benefits did it say were like RF?


----------



## bjl1981

I just went on the website, and the way they hold the child in it apparently reduces the strain on the neck.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v-dhlo2wqKY

Have a look.
Having said that I've been reading some reviews and people say its really hard to get the LO into it, plus that big wedge doesn't look that comfy.

Think I might get the Britax secura if I can't get isofix (latch) put into my car.


----------



## mommyof3co

Oh now that I see the video I have seen that seat before, I've heard good things about it, but I don't know of any proof that it is even close to being as safe as RF. We don't have the seat here so I don't know enough about it. I personally would choose a RF seat still, though this seat looks cool


----------



## lepaskilf

it doesn't look comfy! It looks like the child can';t put his arms down!


----------



## Mary Jo

bumping this to ask a question...

we need to get a new car seat for Adam soon - he does still fit in his Maxi Cosi Cabriofix but he's looking rather squished.

we were planning to get the Britax Hi-way after emailing with the guy at carseat.se, but we've recently sold our Peugeot 206 (miserable rotting dangerous heap of junk that it was) and are buying a new Citroen C3 VT. It looks to me to be very similar in terms of back-seat space, but it's got Isofix, which the 206 didn't.

I've sent another email to Mr carseat.se, but was wondering if anyone else has such a small car with Isofix and which seat did you get. Looking at what's for sale on carseat.se, the Duologic II seems compact, is Isofix, but only 0-40lb, not 0-55lb; however if Adam sticks to his curve he'd be over 4 years old by the time he was 40lb. 

Any recommendations, anyone? :flower: I would ideally buy a seat from the UK but am fine about ordering from Sweden if I have to.


----------



## mommyof3co

I think 40lb rear facing limit is great if that one works better in your car. I'm not familiar with your car so I can't say since I'm in the US. But our seat goes to 45lbs, we don't have any higher, our other one was 35lbs and Hayden is soon to be 3 and would still have TONS of room to grow in that. To give you an idea Casen is 5 and 38lbs. So I think 40lbs is a realistic limit for an average child


----------



## letia659

I found one of these for $169 and Im getting it monday the guy that has it is holding it for me :happydance: not as good of deal as you got but pretty good I thought! I wanted it so he could rear face til 45 lbs...


----------



## mommyof3co

The Radian?? Still a great deal!!!!!!!!! Which version is it? If it's 45 it would be 80SL or XTSL. Gotta post pics!!!

Car seat related but not rear facing.....

Landon and Casen's new booster seats will be here tomorrow, so excited!!


----------



## letia659

https://www.diapers.com/product/productdetail.aspx?productid=20477

this is the one Im getting they did have the exact one you got but he was selling it when I walked in to look at them but I like this one just as well :)


----------



## mommyof3co

I like the print!! I'd love to see pics when you get it! I haven't seen that one in real life yet, that pattern, and usually real pictures show the colors better :)


----------



## letia659

Ill post some when I get it :)


----------



## letia659

here is Zanders new car seat I havent put it in the car yet but Ive been getting his straps fixed for him :)

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g147/letiacandice/DSC_0160.jpg

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g147/letiacandice/DSC_0159.jpg

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g147/letiacandice/DSC_0154.jpg


----------



## letia659

wow just noticed there is something in his mouth in the second one and I dont have a clue what it is...:dohh:


----------



## mommyof3co

Hahaha that's funny!

He's soooo cute!!!!! He looks really comfy! By the time we got our radian I wasn't able to use the infant padding, it looks comfy :D Are his straps above his shoulders? It's hard to tell cause of the padding but the angle they go up it almost looks like they are

I hope it installs easily in your car!


----------



## letia659

mommyof3co said:


> Hahaha that's funny!
> 
> He's soooo cute!!!!! He looks really comfy! By the time we got our radian I wasn't able to use the infant padding, it looks comfy :D Are his straps above his shoulders? It's hard to tell cause of the padding but the angle they go up it almost looks like they are
> 
> I hope it installs easily in your car!

thanks :) the straps are right at his shoulders so I didnt know if it was best to use that one or the one below... which would you do?


----------



## mommyof3co

If it's right even with his shoulders I'd probably move it down....which slot is it at right now? When it's in the car and he settles into ti more he'll probably settle down into the seat more making the straps a little above, so if that's the case I would move it down :)


----------



## letia659

thanks I put it in my car and it fits pretty good just had to move the front seat up a little more than with the other carseat I had...I did recheck the straps and they were a little above his shoulders once I got him settled in good so I did move it down a slot :) 
now Im hoping he will be able to be RF til he is around 4 yrs old :)


----------



## mommyof3co

I bet he will in that seat unless he's very tall for his age. I haven't sat Casen in ours lately but he was able to ride in it RF when he was right under 5, he's still well below the weight limits but it's possible he's gotten too tall now though, he turned 5 in March. 

We got our new boosters for him and Landon in the other day so I rearranged the car seats...here are ours now :D

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs187.snc4/37666_413967211266_515016266_4704604_1535936_n.jpg

Casen so excited to be in his new seat...need to move the headrest down though
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs087.ash2/37666_413967221266_515016266_4704606_5640390_n.jpg

Great belt fit
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs167.snc4/37666_413967216266_515016266_4704605_1310958_n.jpg

Landon in his new seat
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs187.snc4/37666_413967226266_515016266_4704607_5713287_n.jpg

Great fit for him too
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs036.ash2/35168_413967281266_515016266_4704609_2607255_n.jpg


Their new seats are like a black velvety material and Hayden's Radian has some of that same material on it and then the red, looks nice together :D


----------



## letia659

you have some very handsome boys :) those are some nice seats what is that on their belt that says britax for? Ive not seen those before...Jacob is in just a booster seat without the top part but Ive thought he needs one with it because it lets you adjust the belt position...think Im going to look into getting him one soon...

Jacob was at 45 lbs when he was 4 (but only 47lbs now at almost 6) and hes tall so Im guessing Zander will be over the weight and height limit by about 4 because he is growing about the same rate Jacob did.

I do love the fabric of the radian and it looks so much more comfy than the other one :)


----------



## mommyof3co

Yeah personally for a 6yr old I would def have him in a booster with a back, they provide more side impact protection and just more protection overall. Really the no back boosters are meant to be used once they have outgrown the highback and then no back until they pass the 5 step test (usually 10-12yrs old). Landon had a Graco high back but he was about to outgrow it...he's 49.25in and 49lbs at 7. This one I got is the Britax Parkway, we love it so far, it's also the tallest booster on the market and can turn to a backless when that is outgrown. The little britax piece on the lapbelt is to help keep the belt low and also to help prevent them from submarining which is sliding out from under the lap belt in an accident. They are the only boosters that have it, and are good for small/skinny kids. 

Right now diapers.com has a good deal on them too. You said you got your radian from them right? If you have somewhere else to have it shipped to you could do the new customer code again. 

They are $119.99 to begin with then with the code 20britax it gives you 20% off and that makes it 95.99 and then if you use a referral code it will give you 15% off (MXMM5718) plus they automatically include a new subscription to parents magazine when you order and if you click on the thing under it you can print that out and send it in canceling the subscription if you don't want it and get a $10 check. So after all of that it will be around $71 :D


----------



## bumpty

Hi tried reading through all the threads but Im sending myself loopy with different car seats!! lol its all I think about!! :blush:
Def want to rear face but we dont have isofix :cry: looked at the besafe izi....would that be ok? just concerned only till 18kg and I have a big boy!!! also looked at multi tech but a bit worried re which reviews!! hellllp so confused!!


----------



## mommyof3co

I'm not familiar with the seat, hopefully someone else will be able to help :)

My Radian is messed up :| Mark took this video for me today to send to the company. I'm hoping they will replace the whole seat for me lol


----------



## mommyof3co

Ok this is what's wrong with my Radian....the harness adjuster thing isn't staying down so he can loosen his harness and get right out, here is a video Mark made to send to the manufacturer


https://i559.photobucket.com/albums/ss39/mommyof3tx/th_IMG_1009.jpg


I sent them this video maybe a couple of hours ago and they have already said they will replace my seat and they are paying to pick up the messed up one. The big wig guy for the company gave me his cell and asked me to call he had some questions, just wanted to know if I possibly knew what could have happened and that it didn't matter if I did they were still replacing it but I don't know what happened anyways, it was fine the other day when he was using it. But he told me to take the red cover off and keep it for the new one coming and they are letting me pick another cover! So I'll have the new seat (probably a better manufacture date even) and an extra cover for it! AWesome awesome customer service!


----------



## Eala

That's fab customer service! What colour are you going to get?

When it comes to ERF for us, we're still undecided on what seat to get. Luckily it's not like we are going to need it any time soon :blush: I reckon it'll be decided by my LO's height/length. Going by weight, if she stays on her current centile, she won't be 13kg until about 18 months :dohh: All good fun! We might have a different car by then, so who knows!


----------



## mommyof3co

This is the seat
https://www.skjp.com/product/97556/195XX/_/RadianXTSL&#174;

We had nitro (red) so we are keeping that cover and the new one will be the Ventura :)

Maybe by the time your daughter needs the next seat there will be even more options for ERF, it's becoming more and more popular


----------



## Eala

Oooh the Ventura is nice :) 

I'm hoping there will be more options too by the time I need the seat. Either way, I'm sure Hakan at carseat.se will be able to help :D


----------



## littlequeenie

Hello all,

I've found this thread so incredibly useful in helping us choose a rear facing car seat - it should be a sticky!

Just wanted to share some photos with you of the one we finally bought (from carseat.se - they were really helpful and super-quick delivery). So far so good - it is working out well for us and the little guy.

I'm not often on this forum, but PM me if you want to ask me anything direct.

Here is the Duologic secured in an 02 Vauxhall Corsa with seatbelts (as the car didn't have ISOFix). 
https://www.flickr.com/photos/jamesandlauraoneill/4944837864/in/photostream/
It was pretty easy to secure - although it was heavy to lift. I absolutly could not lift the seat with my LO in it, perhaps with a newborn, but I'm not sure.

Tomas is looking satisfied after pulling off one BabyLeg. The other followed swifty, then he fell asleep. He seems to find it comfortable.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/jamesandlauraoneill/4944253501/in/photostream/
The second photo shows the car seat in what will be its more regular home - secured in a VW Polo 07 with ISOFix. There is plenty of room for it in both the Corsa and VW - space for the front seat to fit long legged people, and room on the back seat for a regular width passenger and a skinny one!

We also got a mirror thingy so we can check up on him. Not sure it is good for my concentration on the road ahead... but still....

So glad we made the choice - no regrets - and all your experiences really helped.

ps - if someone can tell me how to put photos on here I will do that, rather than links.


----------



## Eala

Oh wow, thanks for sharing those photos!

Your LO looks so comfy in his new seat :thumbup:

I think we're going to use carseat.se when it comes to getting our next seat, as the retailers around here only seem to have IsoFix ones at the moment :)


----------



## Mary Jo

littlequeenie, we have the exact same carseat (ours is fitted with Isofix), it also came from carseat.se and I can't recommend them highly enough. I was amazed by the 3-day delivery from Sweden. our car is a Citroen C3, and there is plenty room left in the front passenger seat, as it only has to be pushed slightly forward to accommodate.

your pics show the seat off better than mine, but here's Adam in his:

https://i688.photobucket.com/albums/vv248/adam_elliott/IMG_0202.jpg

https://i688.photobucket.com/albums/vv248/adam_elliott/IMG_0204.jpg

(to post pics not links you can either press the "go advanced" button on the reply box and use the attachment button to upload a pic or put in a link from a hosting site, or use the IMG code in the square brackets, like (IMG)link(/IMG) but using square brackets not round ones and putting a link in between)


----------



## Kota

mummyof3 - wondering if you can help me please., I want to keep P rear facing for as long as possible but running into some issues out here in Australia. The current seat I have is rear facing to 12kgs only and after that I can only find ones that rear face up to 18kgs that are Australian approved. All the recommendations out here are that you keep your child rear facing as long as possible, up to 4yrs of age, in an Australian approved child restraint. and herein lies the problem, because of the stricter requirements over here I haven't been able to find anything over 18kgs that is Australian approved rear facing.. 

soooo.. 

I know you've said you're on another forum about all this sort of stuff. is it possible for you to try and find out if there is any makes of seat that are Aussie approved for 18kgs plus? I'd preferrably want something that does from 12kg - 25/30kgs. At the moment we're in a standard 4dr family statesmen type car. 
Thank you!


----------



## loopy loulou

Hi, wasn't sure if this was the right place to post but think a lot of ERF mummies will read so hopefully will get some advice..

We will be getting a RF seat next, haven't decided which one yet, but my question is can you get ones that recline? My little girl goes against the norm and is not a great sleeper in the car and I think it's due to her being quite upright. I know it's probably safer to be more upright, but her head just flops forward. I remember with my son's forward facing stage 1 seat I could pull a little button under the front of the seat and recline it for when he slept, but don't recall seeing that option of the ERF seats I've been looking at. If it's not an option, are there ones that are not as upright as others?

Also, I have a group 0+ carrier which goes up to 13kg.. my little girl is about 10kg.. but she is quite near the top of it. Does this mean I should be changing her seat soon?

Thanks for the great thread and advice. x :flower:


----------



## Mary Jo

the Duologic has three different positions as it's actually a birth-18kg rf car seat, so the lie down position is about the same as in any infant carrier. it's easy to adjust while LO is in it, I believe.

as for when to change from the infant carrier - LO's head should not come up higher than the back of the seat. not sure how far below it ought to be, I have heard different figures, some say 1 inch, some say less than that. 

:flower:


----------



## loopy loulou

Mary Jo said:


> the Duologic has three different positions as it's actually a birth-18kg rf car seat, so the lie down position is about the same as in any infant carrier. it's easy to adjust while LO is in it, I believe.
> 
> as for when to change from the infant carrier - LO's head should not come up higher than the back of the seat. not sure how far below it ought to be, I have heard different figures, some say 1 inch, some say less than that.
> 
> :flower:

Thanks! Didn't spot that one.. :thumbup:

As regards to the height thing, I also thought it was about an inch below the top but not sure...


----------



## mommyof3co

Love the new pics, they both look so comfy!!!!!

Kota~ I had actually asked for another friend of mine that is in NZ and the response I got was that most seats there do only go to about 18kg :( I know some that use US seats there, even though they aren't approved, so not legal but apparently police there really have no clue about it and they haven't gotten in any trouble. I think the Radian and some Britax from her are being sold legally there...let me see if I can find the link

Hmm I found the NZ site, try searching for Radian/sunshine kids/radian 80sl or xtsl and see if anything comes up for Aus but it RF to 20.4kg so bit more
https://www.bumbles.co.nz/products/Radian-XTSL-Car-Seat.html

Maybe not? I just looked up on skjp.com and it doesn't have Aus listed maybe I'm crazy thinking it was there, might just be NZ. 

It does look that all Britax are rated for 18kg there too
https://www.britax.com.au/car-seats/convertible-car-seats

Probably why some are using US seats. But I think 18kg is still really good that's almost 40lbs...Hayden will be turning 3 in Sept and is 29lbs, granted he's small but I think that would easily get the average toddler to at least 3 and possibly still 4 :) None of my boys hit 40lbs before 4.


----------



## gina8177

I was planning on getting the Britax Advocate, do you think that is a good seat? We'd have to get the 2011 version because he won't be in it any time soon and I can't convince DH to get the current version on sale.


----------



## mommyof3co

Personally there are much better options out there. The one you'd be getting is the new ones they just released right? For whatever reason they shortened the shell and upped the weight limit! It's not going to last very long. And Britax don't offer much leg room at all (US/Canada ones, not UK). I would really look into a Sunshine Kids Radian, Graco MyRide (I think yall have those?), Safety 1st Complete Air or The First Years True Fit :)


----------



## gina8177

Thanks! I'll look into those!


----------



## mommyof3co

Saw this going around FB today

https://www.carseat.se/a-swedish-rear-facing-car-seat-saves-another-life/


----------



## Kota

mommyof3co said:


> Love the new pics, they both look so comfy!!!!!
> 
> Kota~ I had actually asked for another friend of mine that is in NZ and the response I got was that most seats there do only go to about 18kg :( I know some that use US seats there, even though they aren't approved, so not legal but apparently police there really have no clue about it and they haven't gotten in any trouble. I think the Radian and some Britax from her are being sold legally there...let me see if I can find the link
> 
> Hmm I found the NZ site, try searching for Radian/sunshine kids/radian 80sl or xtsl and see if anything comes up for Aus but it RF to 20.4kg so bit more
> https://www.bumbles.co.nz/products/Radian-XTSL-Car-Seat.html
> 
> Maybe not? I just looked up on skjp.com and it doesn't have Aus listed maybe I'm crazy thinking it was there, might just be NZ.
> 
> It does look that all Britax are rated for 18kg there too
> https://www.britax.com.au/car-seats/convertible-car-seats
> 
> Probably why some are using US seats. But I think 18kg is still really good that's almost 40lbs...Hayden will be turning 3 in Sept and is 29lbs, granted he's small but I think that would easily get the average toddler to at least 3 and possibly still 4 :) None of my boys hit 40lbs before 4.


Thank you., Unfortunately the Britax ones are only RF until 12kgs and then FF until 18kgs. :( I've got one of them at the moment so thats what I'm wanting to replace when he gets to the 12kg mark so he can stay RF.


----------



## mommyof3co

Sorry about that I totally read that wrong :( Can you order from NZ will that be ok to use?


----------



## Kota

I can yep, and will probably end up doing so. technically as they're not Australian approved seats its illegal to use them, but not own them so it won't be taken at customs. :winkwink: The chances of being pulled over by a copper who knows the difference and that the particular RF seat I have not being Aust approved is slim,. 

I'm actually going to contact the governing body that makes the rules about it having to be an Aust approved seat and ask them for their ERF approved seats and see what they say.,


----------



## Vagabond_Muse

Hi, I'm new here but joined up because of this thread. :wave:

This is really interesting. I'm an Aussie currently living in the UK. Our LO is only 6mo but we plan to get an ERF car seat for him when he outgrows his infant one. When we move back to Oz in a couple of years we plan to bring it with us and continue to use it there.

I defy anyone to tell me 'it's not legal'. How very dare any government bureaucrat make decisions about safety that affect my child! My child's safety is up to me, not the government and I will use the safest option, an ERF seat, whether it's "approved" or not. :gun:

Please come back and tell us what response you get!



Kota said:


> I can yep, and will probably end up doing so. technically as they're not Australian approved seats its illegal to use them, but not own them so it won't be taken at customs. :winkwink: The chances of being pulled over by a copper who knows the difference and that the particular RF seat I have not being Aust approved is slim,.
> 
> I'm actually going to contact the governing body that makes the rules about it having to be an Aust approved seat and ask them for their ERF approved seats and see what they say.,


----------



## lynnikins

im moving to OZ in March and been looking at carseats ds1 currently FF and hes 17.4 kg yes hes a very big 2 yr old lol and ds2 is over 20lb already in fact that weight was taken over a month ago lol so hes well over that, hes currently in a britax first class+ seat and when we go to Oz i want to rearface them both if i can


----------



## gina8177

mommyof3co said:


> Personally there are much better options out there. The one you'd be getting is the new ones they just released right? For whatever reason they shortened the shell and upped the weight limit! It's not going to last very long. And Britax don't offer much leg room at all (US/Canada ones, not UK). I would really look into a Sunshine Kids Radian, Graco MyRide (I think yall have those?), Safety 1st Complete Air or The First Years True Fit :)

Out of all of those would Sunshine Kids Radian XT be the best bet? I see it goes rear facing to 45 lbs.


----------



## mommyof3co

The 80SL and XTSL go to 45lbs RF. Really it depends on preference. The main difference is the head wings on the XTSL provide more SIP but that is mostly for FF. I have the XTSL


----------



## gina8177

Is the XT the Cdn version of the XTSL? Sorry if that is a silly question. :)

https://www.skjp.com/products/97556/Car_Seats


----------



## mommyof3co

No, I don't think so...when I opened the link that gave me the SL versions. In Sept of last year they introduced the SL versions, so regular XT is the older version and will only RF to 40lbs....other than that they are pretty much the same seat. 

Actually it might be, I just went to the canada site and it does list 45lbs so maybe it's different for yall. They do keep their site up to date though, SK is really good about that, so since it says it does RF to 45 I'm sure it does, in that case it should be the same seat :) Actually if you enlarge the pic on the bottom right side of the XT seat it says XTSL just like mine does so since they have the same pics I'm sure it's the same


----------



## gina8177

Thanks! I'm glad I asked because I would have bought the Advocate and then been upset about the leg room! I want to keep Kaiden rear facing as long as possible. :)


----------



## gina8177

Sorry, triple post!


----------



## gina8177

Triple post!


----------



## Eala

I'm so excited, we're ordering our carseat today from carseat.se! :dance:

We're going for the DuoLogic 2, for various reasons. Although it only does RF to 18kg, even if my LO were to do a massive jump onto the 50th centile, she'd still only be hitting 18kg at 5 years old :shock: We like that it can be either Isofix or seatbelt fitting, as we're probably only going to have this car for another year or so. Our next car will most likely be one with Isofix. It's also compact enough that we don't need to panic about the next car being big enough to fit it in.

Hakan was so helpful when I asked for advice. Apparently I could have actually had LO in one of the other seats (which state 9kg to 25kg) because of her age and her being able to sit up. I was tempted by the Maxi Cosi Mobi, because of the ease of changing the recline angle (and because I like Maxi Cosi :blush:). But in the end, the DuoLogic won out.

I'm really looking forward to getting it! I'm hoping it'll make LO much happier and more comfy in the car! She is a very inquisitive 11 month old, and was getting so frustrated with the reclined position of the infant carrier, which made it hard for her to see out of the window.

So... YAY! :dance:


----------



## lynnikins

ive emailed a few sellers in NZ as the Australian standard mark is supposedly the one they use in NZ too so surely NZ seats would be leagal in Australia? i'll let you girls know what i find out,

My mum is gonna flip when she finds out what they cost caus they said they would help us buy the seats for the boys


----------



## mommyof3co

Yay Eala!!!!!! I hope you like it when it comes, I'd love to see pics :D 

I hope they get back to you soon Lynnikins and that you can use them in Aus legally, just makes everything much easier.


----------



## lynnikins

cant use the brio zento but they admitted they know several australian parents who have brought them and taken them back to australia and are using them


----------



## Eala

My DuoLogic 2 is here! :dance:

Now I just need to figure out how to install it :rofl:


----------



## lynnikins

lol i have to start saving for seats lol the boys are ok as they are for now but will need new seats soon and im broke lol what with all the nappies im buying


----------



## Kota

firstly - mumof3 CONGRATULATIONS on you bfp!!! 

and now a question... :lol:

can you please explain in simple terms what the difference between an ISOFIX and a latch system are and how I know which one my car will have to make it compatible with the radian?? 
I'm sooo confused and have tried looking at so many different sites but have completely confused myself. :blush: really don't need to be importing a carseat to find out its got the wrong latch for my car.


----------



## Hen

Hi ladies. I spotted a thread on another site saying that volvo produces it's own equivalent of the Britax multi tech at a much cheaper price. Does anyone know anything about this, as I'm looking at moving Lottie up in the not too distant future. The volvo one says it's suitable from birth so I *could* theoretically mover her into it now. REally don't want to put her forward facing until there's no other option. 

Quite tempted by the Britax hi-way as well. It looks really compact.


----------



## Eala

I read about the Volvo seats too, Hen. We are huge Volvo fans, so I was really interested. But then I couldn't find any information beyond the initial launch / product info :( I contacted our local Volvo dealer, and they didn't have a clue.

I don't know if it'd be worth e-mailing carseat.se about it, see if they know anything - maybe they are available in Sweden?

The carseat we got is suitable birth-18kg, btw :) Graco DuoLogic 2. It's apparently quite a compact one as well. Certainly fitted with room to spare in my Mum's citroen C4. We had to put the front seat all the way forward to fit it, but once it was in, the seat could go back again :)


----------



## lynnikins

Kota said:


> firstly - mumof3 CONGRATULATIONS on you bfp!!!
> 
> and now a question... :lol:
> 
> can you please explain in simple terms what the difference between an ISOFIX and a latch system are and how I know which one my car will have to make it compatible with the radian??
> I'm sooo confused and have tried looking at so many different sites but have completely confused myself. :blush: really don't need to be importing a carseat to find out its got the wrong latch for my car.

your in Oz right?
Isofix is a system where the seat has little bits on it that slot into attachement points that are in the base of the upright back of the actual seat in the car and lock onto that so you dont need a seatbelt to secure the car, 
im pretty sure Oz cars arent Isofix fitted yet, and also pretty sure that you have to use Latch restraint where there are straps that go from the top of the carset to the top of the seat where the carseat is placed to secure it as well as using the fitted seatbelt of the cars seat. In NZ you can go from the back of your childs carseat to the floor or the bottom of the seat in front of the child but im sure in Oz then you have to go from the back of the childs seat to the top back of the seat the carseat is fitted on. if that makes any sense


----------



## Kota

ahh, yep, that does make sense, gives that painful 'top rope' (as we call it) that you have to manoeuvre the baby over.


----------



## lynnikins

yep lol my britax first class is only fitted with the seatbelt so has that exact problem lol


----------



## PieMistress

Hi,

We are shortly looking to move to the next stage car seat and would much prefer RF. We have a Ford Focus Estate and at the moment are swithering between the Maxi Cosi Mobi (like sound of recline on the move) or the Britax High Way (light and more compact).

Can anybody recommend either (or another?) will I lose much of the space in the passenger seat?

Thanks
P xxx


----------



## Eala

We considered the Maxi Cosi Mobi, it was our second choice (we got the Graco DuoLogic 2). The thing is, I couldn't find much information on the recline whilst driving thing. I have a friend who has a front-facing Maxi Cosi seat which reclines via a handle at the front (so where the back would be on an ERF seat). I just can't see how you could do it whilst driving. It would need to be the passenger twisting round to do it (I think) and I'm not sure how easy that would be. Unless the lever is very long or the mechanism is really far forward, I can't imagine that it would be safe for you to get your arm off the wheel, back to the seat, pull/push the mechanism, and not swerve off the road! My previous car was a Volvo 850 estate, and I currently have a Mazda 6 estate. In both of them, with the carseat behind the passenger seat, I can't reach back to the seat itself (although I do have shoulder problems which don't help!).

Anyways, that was a long drabble, but just thought I'd mention it. As I said, I've never used the seat, so I could be talking nonsense! I'm sure Hakan at carseat.se would be able to explain to you how it works :)

I know a few girls on here use the Hi-way, it seems like a popular seat. It's compact, but very long, apparently. It was another one I considered (because I'd seen ladies on here using it), but Hakan recommended against it, as I have a very small baby and he felt she would be lost in it.

In terms of compact seats, I can really recommend the Graco DuoLogic 2. It feels well-made, sturdy, comfy, and is easy to use. It also installs with either IsoFix OR a seatbelt, so gives you ultimate flexibility if it is ever going to move between cars. So far I've had it in a Volvo 850, a Mazda 6 estate, and a Citroen C4, all of which had plenty of room left in the front passenger seat. I'm planning on trying it in my Mum's Honda Jazz at some point, as I think it'll go! Not entirely sure on what passenger legroom there will be though :rofl:


----------



## twiggy56

Hi guys- im kind of in the same position as the PieMistress.....

Im moving upto next stage seat as abigail has out-grown her Maxi Cosi Cabriofix...

Ideally I need an ERF seat that is Isofix and seatbelt fastening...also not toooo huge as we drive a Fiat Bravo and my OH is 6ft 2 and has his seat ALL the way back. 

I dont want the most expensive as right now we just cant afford it...so sensible price options. Im hoping thats narrowed it down to only a few...

whats my options in the UK ladies? Or even from outside the UK?


----------



## twiggy56

oh and I did look at this one...those experienced in whats on the market reckon this could be a good option? Review says its big though :wacko:

https://www.bumpto3.com/safety/In_Car_Safety/izi_combi_rearward_facing_group_0_1


----------



## Eala

Hrrm, the seat I have ticks all the boxes except the price :S It's one of the more expensive ones which carseat.se do.

I'm not sure about local sellers (when I looked on www.rearfacing.co.uk for Scottish suppliers, there were only about 3!), but on www.carseat.se and www.securatot.co.uk, you're really not going to get an ERF seat for less than £200 :( The cheapest I've seen is the Recaro Polaric at £225, but I think it's Isofix only, and it's HUGE. I saw a pic of it in a Range Rover or something equally big, and it just filled up so much of the space.

The Britax Hi-Way, you could get for £240 posted from carseat.se, in a sort of black/grey square print. It's a compact seat, so it'd most likely fit in your Brava (we used to have a Brava, so I have an idea of the room). I think it's only seatbelt fitting though. There aren't many which have the option of both IsoFix and seatbelt fitting, the Graco one we have is the only one I came across when I was looking :shrug:


----------



## Eala

twiggy56 said:


> oh and I did look at this one...those experienced in whats on the market reckon this could be a good option? Review says its big though :wacko:
> 
> https://www.bumpto3.com/safety/In_Car_Safety/izi_combi_rearward_facing_group_0_1

Securatot have it cheaper - https://www.securatot.co.uk/besafe-izi-combi-x3?category_id=61

Or you could get the earlier version for £250, if you phone them (apparently!)

According to the Izi website, it'll fit in a Brava. Of course, it doesn't take into account legroom, it just states "Yes, this carseat will go in this car". I've never seen one installed, so I don't know how big it is. Hakan did say to me it was bigger when I asked about it.

I'm sure either Hakan at carseat.se or Securatots themselves could tell you how it would fit, in terms of would it leave enough legroom for your hubby.

ETA - it's a good seat, in as far as the recommendations I've seen of it. It's one of only 3 seats in the world to have passed the Swedish "Plus Test" for carseat safety.

Also worth noting that you (as far as I know) can only get _either_ Isofix or seatbelt fitting, not both. I had a look at the manual for the Isofix version, and it has nothing about it being able to be fitted with a seatbelt, sorry :(


----------



## mandarhino

Britax 2 Way Elite is £197 from In Car Safety Centre
https://incarsafetycentre.co.uk/catalog/index.php/cPath/30

That's where I got mine. Not the fanciest seat but it fits in small cars. We have a Honda Jazz. It is not Isofix though but it is easy to fit.


----------



## Eala

Wow, is that delivered? :shock: I'm impressed! Guess I was £3 off with my "not under £200" mark :rofl:


----------



## twiggy56

Ok so the "Besafe Izi Combi X3" is really safe and _would_ fit in the car...(oh we have a Brav*o* not a Brav*a* :blush:)

Does that change things?

Is the Britax 2 way a safe one? I want her to RF until 4-ish...and if its only seatbelt fix then thats ok i suppose...cant go for 100% isofix as grannies cars dont all have it!


----------



## twiggy56

Also that Britax 2-way Elite has straps under the seat infront of it?! Is that a UK fixing one?

The straps are confusing me :wacko:


----------



## Eala

Oops, sorry... darn those Italians and their 1-letter different carnames :rofl:

According to the car list, it'll fit a Brav*o* as well :blush: - https://www.securatot.co.uk/images/manuals/Securatot_iZi_Combi_X3_car_list.pdf

Just had another look on carseat.se... They do the Graco DuoLogic 1 which is apparently identical to the DuoLogic 2 that we have, for £266 shipped (which is only £6 more than the Izikid, and I don't know what Securatot charge for delivery).

Just thought I'd mention it, as the DuoLogic 1 (like the 2) does both seatbelt and isofix...


----------



## Eala

Aah, and I've figured out the difference. The DuoLogic 2, you can take the seat part off and use it as an infant carrier (including fitting it without the base, if you had to). We liked this idea, as Roo is so dinky that it's been useful sometimes to (for example) take her into the house in the seat! The DuoLogic 1 doesn't do this, but I can't imagine that being a problem, as Abi is presumably getting beyond her infant carrier anyway :)


----------



## mandarhino

The 2 Way Elite has tether straps that attach to the front seats. It is very solid. We've got ours in the middle, which the In Car Safety Centre said was safe.


----------



## twiggy56

ahh, I see...do you know if the Izikid is _really_ big and bulky? If it is then id probably give it a miss...my OH would just get really fed up with the leg room issue. 

At the end of the day though if I told him it was safe and best value for money then he'd go for it too...

are they my options do u reckon?

What ones do I have the options of? Just so I can go and do a bit of research apart from just hounding you all for an answer :blush:


----------



## twiggy56

can these 'teether' straps be fitted to any front car seats?

My options are between the Izikid, the Britax 2-way Elite and the DuoLogic 1 then?!


----------



## Eala

Hopefully someone on here will have experience of the Izikid, as I just don't know how it fits. You could try e-mailing one of the sellers (like securatot) to see what they say? 

The Graco ones are compact. When I e-mailed Hakan about seats, he said that they are as compact as a Britax Hi-way (which is popular as a small-fitting seat). I've had it in my Dad's C4 with plenty of leg-room in the front. I'm planning on trying it in a Honda Jazz the first chance I get, and I'm betting it'll fit ;)

It seems like you could be looking at the Britax Hi-Way, the Graco DuoLogic 1, Britax 2-way Elite, or there's the Britax Multitech as well, which is £250 on securatots. Apparently it is compact despite being a great seat for keeping kids rear-facing up to age 5 and beyond; carseat.se say that it fits comfortably in "normal mid-size cars" which I guess the Bravo is? Am I right in thinking it's a 5-door hatch about the size of a Ford Focus?


----------



## mandarhino

yes I'd assume so. I'd call the In Car Safety Centre or the Essex Road Safety people. I spoke to the Essex ladies to get their advice on what would fit in my car. They're attached to the local council and are rear facing specialists. Should be able to find their number by googling, that's how I found them and I don't have the number anymore. They were really helpful.

Also you can always try asking on the rear facing forum.


----------



## Eala

And yes, the Izikid lol. Although if you've seen reviews saying it's big, I'd really check it out. I mean, I thought "how bad can the Recaro be?!" as it was one of the only ones I could get around here that I could actually walk into a shop and buy. But it is HUGE! I don't know if we'd have gotten it in our old Volvo 850 without having the front seat significantly forward


----------



## Eala

In terms of ticking all your boxes though (including the one of it being both belt/Isofix) the only one which does that is the DuoLogic 1 :) But only you know how much that matters to you in the grand scheme of things ;)


----------



## Eala

Feel like I'm spamming a bit here :blush:

I couldn't find an English video of the belt-fitted one, but here's a (Norwegian!) video of how to fit the Izikid:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6GHR_oOPC44

It doesn't look as big as I thought it might... But having watched that video I just think "Zomg, how complicated is that to fit?!"  That's just me though, I'm lazy :blush: I loved that even when I was using the belt to fit our seat, it took about a minute to do, and you always knew if it was done correctly or not.


----------



## twiggy56

hmm that looks big to me? :wacko: Maybe I just havent looked at enough demo vids...

do u know where thers info on the Graco DuoLogic1? Not alot comes up when I google? :shrug:


Im also thinking the Isofix fitting AS WELL as the seatbelt isnt as important anymore :dohh:


----------



## twiggy56

oh and abigail is a bit of a chunk so im guessing the Britax 1st class+ isnt going to work for us as its upto 28lbs odd?


----------



## Mary Jo

we have the Duologic 1... you're right, there's not a lot of info (in English anyway) available online. we got it from carseat.se, chose it over the version 2 model because like Eala said, a) it is cheaper and b) the feature it has that's different would not have been of use to us as we got ours when Adam was 12 months old and too heavy to be carrying in a seat. 

our car is a Citroen C3, so pretty dinky. the front passenger seat only needs to be a little bit forward to fit it.

we had originally planned to get the Hi-Way but then we changed cars and the new one has Isofix. Hakan recommended both seats - he was brilliant.


----------



## Eala

twiggy56 said:


> oh and abigail is a bit of a chunk so im guessing the Britax 1st class+ isnt going to work for us as its upto 28lbs odd?

Don't know about the 1st class plus! Is that one of those 0+/1 seats which does rear facing to 13kg then turns?

Erm, if you look on www.carseat.se, I think there is a link to the manual for the Duologic 1. Have you tried Graco's own website?

In terms of weight, the erf seats I've looked at are either birth-18kg or 9-25kg. For Roo, even if she jumps up 3 centile lines, she'll be 5 before hitting 18kg. If Abi is built on a bigger scale (most babies are bigger than Roo lol) then maybe one that goes to 25kg is better for you? Thing is, I forget which out of the ones we've mentioned does that. I know the graco doesn't. But I'm on my phone now, just had a quick last check before bed while DH faffs about with his hallloween costume for tomorrow :rofl:

I'd really recommend either phoning or emailing someone like securatot or carseat.se. It's their job to know about these things, I'm really only giving an opinion! Which may be useless to you, as I'm not you and we might look for different things!


----------



## TennisGal

Hi ladies,

Just posted in toddler section, but this seems a more natural fit!

I've been in touch with Hakan, and DH are left to choose between:

DuoLogic
Hi-Way
Two-Way (both latter two are Britax)

Would love to hear your pro/cons!

Thanks!!


----------



## Eala

Well I can heartily recommend the DuoLogic :D Are you looking at the 1 or the 2? :)

I don't know how adjustable the Britax ones are (as I don't have them), but I love that the DuoLogic reclines, and has LOADS of room for my baby to grow. I've got a small girl, and she isn't anywhere near needing the extended head-rest yet. I reckon she'll be about 3 before I need to put that on! Hakan recommended me the DuoLogic over the Britax ones, as the Britax are very long seats, but as I said, I have a small baby so unless your LO is also dinky, I can't see it being a problem :)

It's a comfortable and well-made seat. The thing that swung it for me (which may seem trivial to others :blush:) is that you can fit it equally easily with Isofix or a seatbelt. At the time we bought it, our car didn't have Isofix but my Mum's did. Although my Mum has her own carseat, LO is happier in her new one, and being able to use the Isofix in Mum's car to just click it in was brilliant. Our new car has Isofix too, but I know that if for whatever reason the seat has to go in a car without it, I can do that too, and it takes pretty much the same amount of time :)

I can appreciate that if you're never intending on moving the seat, this reason can seem pretty crappy :rofl:


----------



## TennisGal

Thank you! Is there a big difference between the I and II? I definitely like the Isofix advantage - I am not so good with seatbelt fidding!! Seat does get moved around a bit...

Does the DL turn FF at any point? Just wondering as Lizzie gets older...Not a big point, but more a 'wonder'.

Hakan is very helpful, isn't he? DH and I have been so impressed.


----------



## mandarhino

I have the Two Way and while I like it, it is a pretty basic seat. It should last for ages though as it is up to 25 kgs I think. 

I went for that one because at the time my daughter was a super fatty (98% centile) and had she stayed on that weight curve she would have hit the maximum weight on the 18 kg seats at 3 years old. 

Course, she's done nothing but drop centile lines since we bought the seat so there's no way she'll reach 18 kgs for ages.


----------



## Eala

TennisGal said:


> Thank you! Is there a big difference between the I and II? I definitely like the Isofix advantage - I am not so good with seatbelt fidding!! Seat does get moved around a bit...
> 
> Does the DL turn FF at any point? Just wondering as Lizzie gets older...Not a big point, but more a 'wonder'.
> 
> Hakan is very helpful, isn't he? DH and I have been so impressed.

As far as I can tell, the only difference between the I and II is that in the II, the actual "seat" part also acts as an infant carrier. So it attaches to the base (which is the part that belts/Isofix's into the car). I *think* the I is all one piece - Mary Jo could probably answer that one :) My LO is still small enough that we have occasionally taken the seat off and taken her into the house like that. And I do have to admit to having wheeled her into the house as well :blush: The infant seat part has wheels, and a telescopic handle, and it was too cute not to use at least once :blush:

The DL doesn't turn FF, no. It's rear-facing til 18kg (which will be when my LO is about 5 or older :rofl:)

Hakan is an absolute star. He is just so knowledgeable and pleasant :)


----------



## TennisGal

Thanks, Eala!

We ended up going for the 2-Way...annoyingly, our car has got storage compartments underneath, so Hakan said we'd need to get styrofoam fitted for the other two. Not a big deal, but it got me a bit uncomfortable if the foam got worn...wasn't in place properly.

Still, love the look of the 2-Way. Am so chuffed - RFing until 6!

Got to say, think it's a disgrace we don't promote this more in the UK. Although, I'll be doing my own bit for Hakan's site!


----------



## ellie

hi again :wave:

i got in touch with hakan and he sent a really helpful email but OH is really against us spending so much money on a car seat!!!!! :hissy: And he really can't see why I am so keen to keep LO RF. Annyyyywaaayy......
I thought I'd tracked down an OK compromise which didnt cost a fortune - the britax first class plus, which is RF till 13kg then FF, but as LO is tiny and not yet 9kg :haha: i reckon he wouldnt be 13kg till he was at least 2.5. It looks pretty good to me, I know that some reckon the 'combi' seats arent as good but I think in europe it gets good reviews?
Does anyone have any experience of this one?
we only have a small car and dont have isofix etc so I thought I might persuade OH to go to the sellers in Bristol to check it out ( the nearest one to us).


----------



## Eala

Ellie, my friend has the First class plus (they've been using it since birth) and he really likes it. Seems like a good, solid seat, and Britax are a good make :)

TennisGal - yay that you've decided on a seat :) The two-way looks lovely - what colour did you go for? :)


----------



## twiggy56

decided (after contacting Haken) to go for the Britax Multi Tech!

Will fit in our car fine with leg room..it will grow with abigail so will last us ages and will RF until shes around 5 years old! 

Looks well comfy too! Here is one of the pics he emailed me of the multi-tech in a Golf!!
 



Attached Files:







Multi-Tech in a VW Golf.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Tsia

I have a britax two way cos after reading the stats and horror stories/videos .. I do ALOT of driving with Mylo in the car and wanted him to have as much protection in a crash as possible.. hoping I never have a crash with him in.. but still. my family live 100 miles from me.. and we live in the midle of nowhere with narrow roads and country lanes so a bit more risky fr head on collisions etc.
I have to get a pic of him in it tomoz and load it on here. We got it brand new off ebay for a bargain £120 delievered..considering theyre £200 RRP..a bit tricky to fit in.. but now on the look out for another for OH's car!!


----------



## lynnikins

if only i had the money id be buying 2 multitech and taking them with us to australia ( i know the law out there is stupid already and fully intend to fail to abide by it and on my own head be it if my children are injured ERF ) i have the First Class Plus and like it but with EJ being so big ( need to get him weighed actually ) not sure how much longer i'll be able to have it RF but i can put it and the MC Priorfix in the back of my golf and still get myself inbetween ( 5"8 and size 12/14 ) with my 6"6 husband driving so the front seat is pretty far back.


----------



## redpoppy

Hi guys! Anyone have the Britax Multiway or the Besafe Izi Combi?

I contacted Hakan and he said the reclinging positions on the Besafe weren't great as the seat needed to be kept in the full recline position for baby to be able to fall asleep and their head not fall forward.

Anyone have the Multitech and find that a problem in that? I hate it when LO's head rolls forward and I can't do anything about it (except hold it gently if I'm sitting in the back which usually results in her waking! :dohh:)

Thanks guys! I really need to buy this as LO is really squeezing into her seat. :nope: Please helP! :flower:


----------



## Rachel_C

We have the BeSafe Izi Combi and I really like it. I think the head thing would probably depend on your car's seats. I've seen photos of the seat in cars where it looks absolutely fine even when not reclined but we have a Golf and the base of the actual car seats seem to tip back quite a bit so that the child car seat doesn't recline that far (hope that makes sense, I mean that the car seat seems to tip the child car seat further forward than in other cars, so the child seat recline doesn't make as much difference as it should). I've heard from someone with a Polo that the same is true in her car. For us, LO's head can sometimes tip forward even when she's reclined as far as possible so I wouldn't buy one unless you can try it out in your car. Apart from that though, it's a great seat and LO seems very comfy.


----------



## sun

Just popped into Natural Parenting to ask a question about my new RF car seat - and what do you know this thread is here!!! I just got a new car seat (WOOOOOO!!!) Bun can no longer fit in his Graco Snugride 32 and I have been looking and looking for a car seat that we can do RF and still fit in our car. We ended up getting the Sunshine Kids Radian XT since we can manage to squeeze it into the middle of the back seat RF. 

I ordered it online and haven't opened the box yet because OH is unhappy about the complete lack of space while LO is RF (he is 6'-2") and is really crushed in the front with the seat RF. He only wants to do it for a short time, then switch to front facing. We have a Mazda 3 car which isn't tiny, but the car seat retailers roll their eyes and say we need a minivan or SUV to RF a regular seat?? Any of you have "small" cars and RF?

Thanks! :flower:


----------



## Kaites

sun said:


> Just popped into Natural Parenting to ask a question about my new RF car seat - and what do you know this thread is here!!! I just got a new car seat (WOOOOOO!!!) Bun can no longer fit in his Graco Snugride 32 and I have been looking and looking for a car seat that we can do RF and still fit in our car. We ended up getting the Sunshine Kids Radian XT since we can manage to squeeze it into the middle of the back seat RF.
> 
> I ordered it online and haven't opened the box yet because OH is unhappy about the complete lack of space while LO is RF (he is 6'-2") and is really crushed in the front with the seat RF. He only wants to do it for a short time, then switch to front facing. We have a Mazda 3 car which isn't tiny, but the car seat retailers roll their eyes and say we need a minivan or SUV to RF a regular seat?? Any of you have "small" cars and RF?
> 
> Thanks! :flower:

We were in a similar situation (hubby is over 6' and we drive a Sunfire). In the end we got an Evenflo Triumph- it doesn't go RF for very long though (I think the seat says up to 30lbs, which Emma isn't far off :dohh:) but we had bought and returned enough seats before finding one that fit in the backseat. From my experience, all the Safety First seats are too tall (Alpha Omega I think is the line of seats they do). When I searched online, Britax was recommended but when we compared them to the ones that we had already tried to fit, they were almost as tall as the Safety First seats so we didn't persue that option, but you have a different car so maybe that would be an option :flower: We got the eye rolling when we shopped for ours too- Toys R Us flat out told us that they didn't have anything for "small car owners" :growlmad: Good luck!


----------



## mandarhino

My (Canadian) parents have some sort of Group 0-3 car seat in their car which can be rear facing to I think 13 kgs. They've got a Mazda 6 though so not sure if it would fit in a smaller car. They keep asking it they can turn it round and i keep saying no, she's nowhere near the weight limit. 

We've got a Honda Jazz (or Fit in North America) so a small car. We use a Britax Two Way Elite which fits fine with no impact on front seats. We have it installed in the middle. I suspect it is not available in Canada though.


----------



## Rachel_C

sun said:


> Just popped into Natural Parenting to ask a question about my new RF car seat - and what do you know this thread is here!!! I just got a new car seat (WOOOOOO!!!) Bun can no longer fit in his Graco Snugride 32 and I have been looking and looking for a car seat that we can do RF and still fit in our car. We ended up getting the Sunshine Kids Radian XT since we can manage to squeeze it into the middle of the back seat RF.
> 
> I ordered it online and haven't opened the box yet because OH is unhappy about the complete lack of space while LO is RF (he is 6'-2") and is really crushed in the front with the seat RF. He only wants to do it for a short time, then switch to front facing. We have a Mazda 3 car which isn't tiny, but the car seat retailers roll their eyes and say we need a minivan or SUV to RF a regular seat?? Any of you have "small" cars and RF?
> 
> Thanks! :flower:

Can't your OH just sit in the seat that doesn't have the RF child seat behind it? If he's driving, sit LO behind the passenger seat and if he's not driving, he can either go in the front passenger seat and move the RF seat to behind the driver's seat (if you're small enough to have the seat far enough forward to fit the child seat behind), or he could sit in the back. We have a BeSafe Izi Combi isofix and it's so quick to fit that it really wouldn't be a problem to move it if you needed. That seat is supposed to fit in a Mazda 3, although that doesn't mean much - the manufacturers don't consider if the front seat will be useable. 

When my OH was questioning whether it was worth paying extra for a RF seat, I told him that the seat would be cheaper than buying a wheelchair and other equipment if she was internally decapitated in a crash (if she managed to survive at all). I know it's a very dramatic thing to say, but you'd have less space with a wheelchair crammed in your car! It did the trick with my OH anyway.

Oh, we have a VW Golf, I think you'd call that a medium-ish car?


----------



## sun

Thanks Kaites - I will check out the Triumph, but I do like that the seat I got does RF to 40lbs. Bun is only 21lbs though, so he would probably RF in that seat for a while. The seat does fit in the back middle, but I don't know how long OH would be ok with the space in the front. I thought our car was roomy actually, but the salespeople acted like we drive a smart car! lol

Rachel, I think the seat will only fit behind the passenger if the seat is pushed all the way forward. Meaning no one could fit there!!!! But I guess if it becomes an issue I can sit in the back if both of us are in the car. I will look for the seat you mentioned, but I haven't seen that brand here. Our old car was a VW rabbit (same size as the golf) and our mazda is almost the same size. I would consider it a normal sized car, but apparently it is considered a small "compact" car here!! dang!


----------



## Rachel_C

sun said:


> Thanks Kaites - I will check out the Triumph, but I do like that the seat I got does RF to 40lbs. Bun is only 21lbs though, so he would probably RF in that seat for a while. The seat does fit in the back middle, but I don't know how long OH would be ok with the space in the front. I thought our car was roomy actually, but the salespeople acted like we drive a smart car! lol
> 
> Rachel, I think the seat will only fit behind the passenger if the seat is pushed all the way forward. Meaning no one could fit there!!!! But I guess if it becomes an issue I can sit in the back if both of us are in the car. I will look for the seat you mentioned, but I haven't seen that brand here. Our old car was a VW rabbit (same size as the golf) and our mazda is almost the same size. I would consider it a normal sized car, but apparently it is considered a small "compact" car here!! dang!

Ahh I forgot that cars are bigger over there! When the seat is behind the passenger seat, we have about 20cm between the front of the front seat and the dashboard, so just enough space if I sit in the passenger seat but OH wouldn't like it much. He does most of the driving anyway, and when I'm driving it's to share the driving on long journeys so he sits in the back with LO anyway.


----------



## florabean1981

redpoppy said:


> Hi guys! Anyone have the Britax Multiway or the Besafe Izi Combi?
> 
> I contacted Hakan and he said the reclinging positions on the Besafe weren't great as the seat needed to be kept in the full recline position for baby to be able to fall asleep and their head not fall forward.
> 
> Anyone have the Multitech and find that a problem in that? I hate it when LO's head rolls forward and I can't do anything about it (except hold it gently if I'm sitting in the back which usually results in her waking! :dohh:)
> 
> Thanks guys! I really need to buy this as LO is really squeezing into her seat. :nope: Please helP! :flower:

We have the BeSafe Izi Isofix rear facer & so far so good. The child gets a lot of leg room too, which is a plus.
The only things I've noticed are that I agree, it needs to be in its full recline setting in order for our son's head not to flop about when he falls asleep, and it also took a couple of journeys to adjust the head rest & straps to the right height to ensure he was comfy, safe & happy...
The only other thing is our son's motion sickness now that he's in an upright seat, but that's a whole other story, lol.
I would defo recommend it. If you're down south, there's a great shop in Weymouth that will give you advice, great communication & will fit it for you too.


----------



## mommyof3co

Sun~ Try going up to a Babies R Us or other store like that and they will let you try the seats in your car. The Radian does take up a lot of front to back room in most cars because it's usually a very reclined seat, it's hard to get an upright install in most cars. But the Complete Air which RF to 40lbs (it's possible it's 35lbs in Canada I really can't remember for sure) but it's more upright and is very tall too. In most cases a convertible seat will take up less front to back room than an infant seat because they are so reclined and a convertible doesn't have to be. Another good one would be the True Fit, only 35lbs but very tall so would still last you a long time, their weight gain really slows down.


----------



## ummar

I've only read the first page of this thread and have to rush off now, but wanted to quickly say to mommyof3co that you should repot that manager's behaviour to the head office of that company. He behaved really unprofessionally and should take spats with employees elsewhere, not in front of customers. 

Secondly, I have done very little deep research on car seats because this is my first baby but I have an awful story to tell: my cousin's young family were in a car accident last summer, with four adults and one baby in their car. Three of the adults, including my cousin, her husband and his mother died instantly. My cousin's father in law was the fourth adult and he came away with broken bones in every part of his body. 

The baby came away without so much as a scratch - thanks to a miracle and a well-thought out carseat.


----------



## sausages

YEY for this thread!! I have been getting irritated with my carseat for ages and have just put up with it, but now i may be able to find a solution if you can help me!!

We have the BeSafe Izi Combi with the belt straps cause our car is too old for isofix. It's a Ford Focus. The shop we bought it from fitted it for us and we have since been scared to take it out and move it to any other car. It just looks so complicated and we daren't try it in case we do it wrong and have an accident and it's not safe. 

Our parents have DD a lot (lucky!) and we have ended up just putting them on our car insurance so that they can take our car when they need to drive her anywhere. It would be FAAAAAAAR easier if they could just take the blummin car seat into their car. 

Anyone else have this problem? Is there a way around it? Are the seats as hard to fit as they look? Both DH & I plus our parents would need to be able to do it and DH's mum is about as scared of stuff like that as you can be - she has OCD so would need to know she'd done it properly iykwim. 

Do we just need to get a different seat? 

We planned to ERF DD until she was quite a bit older, but at the moment we are planning to turn her at 2.5ish because it's such a massive pain in the arse.


----------



## Lliena

I wouldnt call keeping my child safe a massive pain in the arse...Am sure its easy enough to fix in to a different car if you have a look. Or take it to a specialist shop/bck to the shop you hd it fitted in and get them to show you how to do it in both cars and have a practice till you feel secure doing it.


----------



## sausages

You're being provocative. 

Obviously keeping my child safe is important otherwise i wouldn't have spent the extra money on a ERF seat that i had researched as being the safest option for my child. We also wouldn't have bothered about putting our parents on our insurance and would have bought a FF seat to use in their car as they have often moaned at us to do. I also wouldn't be avoiding car journeys longer than 40 minutes because that's when DD gets travel sick and i would have turned her to see if that cured the sickness like many people have said we should. 

Thank you, though, for making me feel like shit in a place i was certain would be supportive of our choice. Yes. It is a massive pain in the arse compared to all the other parents i know with their easily portable FF car seats. I'm sorry if i felt i could be honest about that in a forum where RF is encouraged. 

It isn't "easy enough" and we have "had a look." But, thanks also for assuming that we just couldn't be bothered to explore that option first. I'm sure that going through the rigmarole and expense of adding our parents to our insurance and swapping cars is FAR easier. Not. 

It just makes me sad that i felt i could ask a valid question on a support thread only to get shot down for it. What a lovely, welcoming place you make it seem. Again - not. :(


----------



## Lliena

Sorry didnt mean to make you feel like that was just a suggestion.And wasnt being provocative at all. I just didnt like the term you used of "pain in the arse".


----------



## sausages

Okay, thank you. I guess i should have thought about my turn of phrase before clicking post. I just type how i speak usually and i guess without the benefit of seeing my face and hearing my tone it could easily be misconstrued. x


----------



## Eala

I saw a video on YouTube recently on how to fit the Izikid Combi, I'm sure I did.... 

Here it is - it's by Securatot, so I trust that it's done right :)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k0N_6BLHiqg

I have to admit, when I saw the video (I found it when I was looking for a different seat for someone else), I thought "What a faff" :blush:" One of the reasons we got the seat we did was that it does both Isofix and belt fittings, and the belt isn't complicated! Maybe I'm just lazy, but for me the worry (like you!) is that if I move it and it's hard to fit, I'll do it wrong!


----------



## Rachel_C

I totally get why you would say it's a pain in the arse. We have the isofix version of the seat you have - I KNOW it's really easy to fit it but I've still never dared to take it out and refit it, just in case I get it wrong, and it's way easier than the belt version. I've read so often how most car seats aren't fitted correctly, and if it's not in right, I'd guess there's not much point in RF cos it's not safe whatever seat you have and whichever way they're facing! Could you go back to the place you bought it and ask them to watch you refit it to check? And also get your parents to take their car too and get it fitted in their cars too?

Or would it be a viable option to get another seat for in other cars? I think you meant that both you and your OH's parents take LO. If both of their cars were isofix, you could buy one seat that would work in both of their cars. I assume that if they wanted to buy a FF seat for their cars, they were willing to pay for it? If both sets of parents would contribute the money they would have spent on a decent FF seat, you might have enough/nearly enough for a RF seat of your choice.


----------



## soootired

sausages said:


> YEY for this thread!! I have been getting irritated with my carseat for ages and have just put up with it, but now i may be able to find a solution if you can help me!!
> 
> We have the BeSafe Izi Combi with the belt straps cause our car is too old for isofix. It's a Ford Focus. The shop we bought it from fitted it for us and we have since been scared to take it out and move it to any other car. It just looks so complicated and we daren't try it in case we do it wrong and have an accident and it's not safe.
> 
> Our parents have DD a lot (lucky!) and we have ended up just putting them on our car insurance so that they can take our car when they need to drive her anywhere. It would be FAAAAAAAR easier if they could just take the blummin car seat into their car.
> 
> Anyone else have this problem? Is there a way around it? Are the seats as hard to fit as they look? Both DH & I plus our parents would need to be able to do it and DH's mum is about as scared of stuff like that as you can be - she has OCD so would need to know she'd done it properly iykwim.
> 
> Do we just need to get a different seat?
> 
> We planned to ERF DD until she was quite a bit older, but at the moment we are planning to turn her at 2.5ish because it's such a massive pain in the arse.

I have the same problem.
I have the isofix besafe and even that is a "pain in the arse" to move from car to car. I think its cos its the other way round it makes it difficult to get through the door. The which report really slates the old belted besafes for being difficult to fit correctly so I see why you dont want to risk moving it. I wouldnt really trust my mum to move the isofix one. I was going to insure my mum in my car but felt my lo would be safer in her car that she was used to driving. (our mums sound similar on the paranoid front lol) She doesnt really get the rear facing thing and just went to halfords asking for the safest seat asuming that is what she would get. obviously being forward facing as uk dosent seem to want to sell rearfacing seats grrrrr. My lo has no trouble swiching from one to the other and while not perfect i still think it is safer than my mum driving a different car or fitting the seat incorrectly.


----------



## Nic1107

OP, looks like you have a great set-up!! I have an Eddie Bauer seat for Carmen that goes RF up to 45 lbs.; we're looking into getting a different one when we have the $$ that has some sort of air-padding thing on the sides that transfers energy from impact in the event of an accident. Or something. :lol: It's really nice though and also RFs up to 45 lbs. :thumbup: We're ERF all the way! :)


----------



## mommyof3co

Nic1107 said:


> OP, looks like you have a great set-up!! I have an Eddie Bauer seat for Carmen that goes RF up to 45 lbs.; we're looking into getting a different one when we have the $$ that has some sort of air-padding thing on the sides that transfers energy from impact in the event of an accident. Or something. :lol: It's really nice though and also RFs up to 45 lbs. :thumbup: We're ERF all the way! :)

I see you are in the US, I think you might want to read the labels on the seat or your manual again, none of their seats RF that high :( But it should RF to 35lbs and FF to 40lbs. I think all of those ones are the 3 in 1 combos that also do booster to 100lbs? If so those have very short shells so it probably won't last you to 35lbs :( The air ones are the complete air, it's a great seat! It RF to 40lbs and have a very tall shell so will last a long time! They have new ones coming out to FF to 65lbs but the current ones FF to 50lbs. The only seat in the US right now that RFs up to 45lbs is the Radian XTSL (the one in my original post) and the Radian 80SL :)


----------



## Nic1107

Oh, thank you!! I was sure it said up to 45 lbs. but I could be wrong, she'll be under 40 lbs. for quite some time yet (still only about 17 lbs) but we're going to get the air seat as soon as we can. I haven't seen the Radian ones anywhere, I don't know if they're available in my area. The Eddie Bauer seat has been a bit of a disappointment; for some reason the strap the goes up between her legs is really short and her little thighs get squeezed so she doesn't like it. The air seat has a nice long strap though and is much easier to adjust also! Fortunately we have a decent-sized car though because that thing is gigantic, lol.


----------



## twiggy56

My Britax Multi-Tech is now ordered and on its way as of last night!!

:happydance:

cant wait! Hope fitting it is easy as we dont have an carseat saftey places that fit the Multi-Tech in Scotland :nope:


----------



## lynnikins

from my experience the britax manuel is quite easy to follow ive moved my britax FC+ around several times and had no problems refitting it myself , i really want the multi-tech


----------



## twiggy56

you know the multi-tech has just gone on sale at carseat.se?

Down from &#8364;345 to &#8364;285!

So roughly £297.50 down to £245.75....

where iv just bought mine from!


----------



## mommyof3co

Nic1107 said:


> Oh, thank you!! I was sure it said up to 45 lbs. but I could be wrong, she'll be under 40 lbs. for quite some time yet (still only about 17 lbs) but we're going to get the air seat as soon as we can. I haven't seen the Radian ones anywhere, I don't know if they're available in my area. The Eddie Bauer seat has been a bit of a disappointment; for some reason the strap the goes up between her legs is really short and her little thighs get squeezed so she doesn't like it. The air seat has a nice long strap though and is much easier to adjust also! Fortunately we have a decent-sized car though because that thing is gigantic, lol.

Yeah we had an Eddie Bauer one for Landon...it was FF only though, but we didn't really like it either, the straps were weird on it. The Radian isn't sold in many stores, only online most places. But it can be a bit of a pain to install in some cars, I think the Complete Air sounds great :D I've tried Hayden in it a few times, I really like it but can't really justify another seat haha. 40lbs RF will still last you quite awhile, she sounds on the smaller side, my 5yr old just hit 40lbs over the past 4-5mo probably :)


----------



## dom85

Does anyone know of the best rear facing seats for smaller cars? I'm looking at getting a Clio and I also like the look of the Britax Two Way but it looks like its got a really high back (which I need for Brady as he is very tall) so not sure if it will fit? If it comes to it I will have him in the front and turn the airbag off, but in that situation, what do you tether it to in the front seat? (probably a really dumb question:dohh:)

Also, if you think it would fit where can I buy one in the UK? I've been looking for about an hour on google and cant find one in the UK, only on carseat.se but ideally I'd like to get it from a UK seller.

Thanks


----------



## Rachel_C

There are quite a few shops in the SE if you're ok to travel a bit. I really liked Baby Nest in Croydon, not sure if that would be too far for you though. There's a list of who sells what here - https://www.rearfacing.co.uk/buyersguide.php


----------



## twiggy56

woooo hooo! Got my Britax Multi-Tech today!

It looks fantastic! And the demo vid looks easy enough to install it....im VERY happy with my decision....

it arrived at 4:30 by courier and it starts to get dark then so didnt get the chance to put it in the car and try abigail in it but when I do...I will post pics!

For now here is abigail exploring (and loving!) her new ERF carseat :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







Multi Tech.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 6









IMG00098-20101115-1733.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 7









IMG00101-20101115-1733.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 6


----------



## AFC84

Does anyone know of an ERF seat that can be used before 9 months? My LO is almost 7 months and barely fitting in his stage 0 seat, so I'd like one asap really. Was looking at the stage 0+1 combination seats that can be used from birth to 4yrs, but they all seem to say to turn them around at 9 months. Not sure if this is just recommended as the norm or if it's not actually possible to continue RF longer :shrug:

I can only really spend around £150 if that's possible :(


----------



## sun

Just an update and note to people who are looking at this seat:

We got it to fit RF in our "compact car" - a Mazda 3 Sport!
It is a little squishy for my OH (he is 6'-2") but he is ok with it! :thumbup:

Also it is a great-looking car seat and easy to install plus TONS of room to grow...

xx


----------



## Eala

AFC84 said:


> Does anyone know of an ERF seat that can be used before 9 months? My LO is almost 7 months and barely fitting in his stage 0 seat, so I'd like one asap really. Was looking at the stage 0+1 combination seats that can be used from birth to 4yrs, but they all seem to say to turn them around at 9 months. Not sure if this is just recommended as the norm or if it's not actually possible to continue RF longer :shrug:
> 
> I can only really spend around £150 if that's possible :(

What does your LO weigh? It's his weight as well as his age that will determine if you can turn him. Unless his head is nearly (or actually!) coming up over the top of his seat.

The Graco DuoLogic series are ERF, birth-18kg. The GracoLogic I is pretty much the same as the II, just you can't take the seat part off the base. It's about £250 though, shipped from Sweden :(. There is also the BeSafe Izikid range, but again, they tend to be £250+

I know you can get 0+ seats which go up to 13kg RF and might be a bit roomier for your LO, until he reaches 9kg? Or, Hakan at carseat.se said to me:



> We normally say it's ok to move on to the 9-25 kg RF seats when a child can sit by themselves

so you could possibly go for a 9kg one if your LO can sit unaided. The thing is though, it seems to be difficult to get an ERF seat for less than £200, though I think one lady on here got one for £190 or thereabouts.


----------



## twiggy56

Is the Britax First Class not from birth?

...just looked, its from birth to 13kg for RF. So until about 28 and a half pounds...which is pretty good...

Halfords have it for £99.99 at the moment :thumbup: https://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs...6-b2c0-dc36b54a327e&istItemId=mrimpl&istBid=t

They will fit it for you too...

its not the longest ERF seat but its from birth and is in budget :shrug:


----------



## Eala

Thanks Twiggy, I couldn't remember the name of the Britax seat that does to 13kg :thumbup: There's a Graco one too, my Mum has it, but don't ask me what it's called :rofl:


----------



## AFC84

Eala said:


> What does your LO weigh? It's his weight as well as his age that will determine if you can turn him. Unless his head is nearly (or actually!) coming up over the top of his seat.
> 
> The Graco DuoLogic series are ERF, birth-18kg. The GracoLogic I is pretty much the same as the II, just you can't take the seat part off the base. It's about £250 though, shipped from Sweden :(. There is also the BeSafe Izikid range, but again, they tend to be £250+
> 
> I know you can get 0+ seats which go up to 13kg RF and might be a bit roomier for your LO, until he reaches 9kg? Or, Hakan at carseat.se said to me:




> We normally say it's ok to move on to the 9-25 kg RF seats when a child can sit by themselves




Eala said:


> so you could possibly go for a 9kg one if your LO can sit unaided. The thing is though, it seems to be difficult to get an ERF seat for less than £200, though I think one lady on here got one for £190 or thereabouts.




twiggy56 said:


> Is the Britax First Class not from birth?
> 
> ...just looked, its from birth to 13kg for RF. So until about 28 and a half pounds...which is pretty good...
> 
> Halfords have it for £99.99 at the moment :thumbup: https://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs...6-b2c0-dc36b54a327e&istItemId=mrimpl&istBid=t
> 
> They will fit it for you too...
> 
> its not the longest ERF seat but its from birth and is in budget :shrug:

Aha thanks, I was in Halfords looking at that one today actually...I just didn't know whether you HAD to FF at 9 months with it or if you can still carry on RF. I also found the Jane Combination Car Seat that says you can continue to RF until 13kg/29lb, but none of the others seem to say that.

I also found the Norton le Mans which looks pretty ideal but I've never heard of them before and can't find an actual manufacturer's website, or any safety specs [just "Tested to latest standards including ECE"]...does anyone know where I would go to check any test results etc?


----------



## AFC84

Ok I've found the manufacturer now... https://www.kleverkids.co.uk/le mans/

But I still don't really know who they are! Is it better to stick with a more well known brand do you think? :wacko:

Edit:

Now I feel a wee bit silly. After a bit more frantic Googling I found this...



> Of course Norton are famous for their motorcycle racing prowess, recently they have spread their wings a little and license the name to Klever Kids for these baby products we have selected.

Thought I'd post that in case anyone else is trying to find out more about them!


----------



## Eala

Oooh interesting! I know who Norton are, as my DH and I are both into bikes :)

That seat is rear-facing till 9kg. Depending on how long you're wanting to keep him RF for, and how much your baby weighs, you might find a RF to 13kg one would last you better :)

The only case I can think of in terms of *having* to turn your child FF is if their seat was no longer safe for them RF. So they'd either exceeded the height or weight limit. But that aside, you can keep them RF for as long as you like (as long as they will tolerate it :rofl:). Even if my child was to jump up several centile lines, she'd not hit the weight limit for my seat before age 5, so she'll be RF for as long as I can :thumbup:


----------



## AFC84

Eala said:


> Oooh interesting! I know who Norton are, as my DH and I are both into bikes :)
> 
> That seat is rear-facing till 9kg. Depending on how long you're wanting to keep him RF for, and how much your baby weighs, you might find a RF to 13kg one would last you better :)
> 
> The only case I can think of in terms of *having* to turn your child FF is if their seat was no longer safe for them RF. So they'd either exceeded the height or weight limit. But that aside, you can keep them RF for as long as you like (as long as they will tolerate it :rofl:). Even if my child was to jump up several centile lines, she'd not hit the weight limit for my seat before age 5, so she'll be RF for as long as I can :thumbup:


Thanks for the reply...I do want to RF for as long as I can really, just wasn't sure whether the way the weight limit was worded just meant that you *could* FF at 9kg, not that you couldn't continue RF if you wanted to. I reckon I'll email them and see what they say...thanks for your help :)


----------



## Eala

Yah, the guidelines aren't worded very clearly at all, I don't think! 

And I wish I hadn't seen that KleverKids site now... I've fallen in love with the "Pure" :rofl: If I'd know that existed, I'd have bought that instead of my Oyster, I think!! Gorgeous, and with a one-handed fold! *grumble* :rofl:


----------



## AFC84

Hehe...yeah, I thought it looked good...I have an Oyster too but this looks a lot sturdier.


----------



## Rachel_C

I'm not sure if anybody has posted this I saw it on another forum so thought I'd share: Volvo are now selling ERF seats. It's the Britax Multi-tech but they've put a Volvo logo on it instead. You can get it from them for £180 rather than £250. Your local retailer should be able to order one in as a part.


----------



## Eala

Aah that's good to know :) We just parted with our old Volv 850, and for the first time in *years* now have a non-Volvo car :cry: We love our Volvos, they are bombproof!

That's a good price for them too. Sadly we were recommended against a Multi-Tech for our baby, but it'll be good for other kids :D I remember seeing on the Volvo owners forum that they were releasing carseats (and some pics of them) but it was an older post, and hadn't had an update in ages. Interesting to know that they are out :)


----------



## Rachel_C

It would be great if other car manufacturers followed suit. If the baby shops and Halfords aren't interested in promoting ERF, somebody has to!


----------



## Eala

Absolutely! Even if it would just raise awareness a bit, then that's a very positive step! If enough people find out about it, maybe the Government will take note and will look at changing the law!


----------



## soootired

Eala said:


> Absolutely! Even if it would just raise awareness a bit, then that's a very positive step! If enough people find out about it, maybe the Government will take note and will look at changing the law!

If "which" would include them or test them rearfacing not forward facing it would be a start. at the moment seats like the besafe are the worst for safety on their website.


----------



## Eala

Which seats is it that they test? I've never heard of them ever testing anything like a Graco DuoLogic or a Maxi Cosi Mobi? It's one thing for them to test a Combi seat (even an ERF combi-seat), but it'd be something else if they actually tested a seat which only does RF. For example, you can't turn mine at all :shrug:

Maybe if you're a Which? member, you should suggest that they get some decent ERF seats and test them ;)


----------



## soootired

Eala said:


> Which seats is it that they test? I've never heard of them ever testing anything like a Graco DuoLogic or a Maxi Cosi Mobi? It's one thing for them to test a Combi seat (even an ERF combi-seat), but it'd be something else if they actually tested a seat which only does RF. For example, you can't turn mine at all :shrug:
> 
> Maybe if you're a Which? member, you should suggest that they get some decent ERF seats and test them ;)

I think they had some just rear facing but old non isofix ones, very bad reveiws! think they must have tied them forward facing with string. I have called and tried suggesting they get erf seats in but there are apparently not enough new seats this year for them to update there seat reveiws. grrrrr. I cancelled my subscription at that point!


----------



## cleckner04

Well, DH decided to wreck and total our car a week before his ship left out to sea. And my poor beautiful Radian XTSL was in it. :( Thankfully the baby and I weren't in the car, and my DH is okay. But the car rolled a few times and is a complete loss obviously. The lady on the phone with insurance said in the state of california, a car seat is okay as long as a baby wasn't IN it during the accident. :shock: I told her, umm that's okay, I'll still buy a new one. So this time I went with a Radian 80SL instead. :happydance: And it's SO cute! 
https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e255/cleckner04/unnamed.jpg

And here's our car. :( 
https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e255/cleckner04/IMG_0088.jpg

Also wanted to say, even in the horrible car accident, my radian looked like new. It didn't have a single scratch. Well that I could see anyways, we just left it in the car for the insurance to take. I did snag the cover off of it though. :haha:


----------



## Eala

Oh wow Cleckner :shock:

Am glad that you and LO weren't in the car, and that your DH is ok!!

Yay for the new car seat, it's so pretty! I'm jealous, you guys have access to gorgeous ones over there :)


----------



## pinkclaire

Sorry to jump in :-(

I'm looking at getting a rear facing, and was considering one of the combi rf/ff car seats but my friend told me that these are worse than a ff as they are a jack of all trades? Is this true? The main reason I'm thinking of this is because of money but obviously I know my Childs safety is the most important. And also rf are so hard to come by in the UK. Can anyone give me some advice? Xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Cleckner your car looks awful :-( I'm so glad you and LO weren't in and your hubby was ok xx


----------



## soootired

pinkclaire said:


> Sorry to jump in :-(
> 
> I'm looking at getting a rear facing, and was considering one of the combi rf/ff car seats but my friend told me that these are worse than a ff as they are a jack of all trades? Is this true? The main reason I'm thinking of this is because of money but obviously I know my Childs safety is the most important. And also rf are so hard to come by in the UK. Can anyone give me some advice? Xx

the besafe combi isofix one can go forward facing to. I contacted the company and asked the difference between the one they make that is only rear facing and the combi one and they said there was no safety difference (they prob wouldnt say otherwise though lol)
I recon that forward facing it might not be as good as other only forward facing seats though especially as it is not isofix when facing forward. The which website tested the old version of this forward facing and it was not good (they seem to object to testing them the right way grr)
I would by a new seat if i was ever to turn her forward facing.



@ Cleckner
so glad your oh is ok and you and littleone were not in car. think it takes something like this to make us realise why we spend so much on car seats . Accidents can happen at anytime. Also love the way the seat cover matches her outfit in your avetar thingy lol.


----------



## mommyof3co

Cleckner you should have pressed it with the insurance company, what the lady said was completely wrong and Sunshine Kids requires that seat to be replaced in an accident, so they should have covered it for you! That's ridiculous! I'm glad everyone is ok though and you were able to get a new one


----------



## cleckner04

They repeated over and over that the state of california says to just get it inspected and that it can still be used. :shrug: I'm past the point of caring. I'm out a brand new car and my husband is gone till June. The car seat is small potatoes. :haha: I did push them on the phone but they absolutely was not going to cover it. :growlmad:


----------



## mommyof3co

That's crazy! I've heard of insurance companies doing it before and people getting something from the manufacture proving that it needs to be replaced and usually that works. Really sucks you are out a car though!!


----------



## mommy43

uk suppliers???? the britax hi-way was recommended for my car is there anywhere in uk that stocks it?


----------



## Rachel_C

UK suppliers here - https://www.rearfacing.co.uk/buyersguide.php

Scroll down to find your area then there is a list of what the different shops sell.


----------



## Eala

One thing I'd say is to compare the prices you get told (if there is a UK stockist near you) with the ones on carseat.se. They aren't always cheaper by the time you factor in the &#8364;30 delivery charge, but they sometimes are. Hakan from there could also tell you if any other seats would fit in your car. I'd imagine that if the Hi-Way would, then the Graco DuoLogic series might as well :)


----------



## pinkclaire

soootired said:


> pinkclaire said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to jump in :-(
> 
> I'm looking at getting a rear facing, and was considering one of the combi rf/ff car seats but my friend told me that these are worse than a ff as they are a jack of all trades? Is this true? The main reason I'm thinking of this is because of money but obviously I know my Childs safety is the most important. And also rf are so hard to come by in the UK. Can anyone give me some advice? Xx
> 
> the besafe combi isofix one can go forward facing to. I contacted the company and asked the difference between the one they make that is only rear facing and the combi one and they said there was no safety difference (they prob wouldnt say otherwise though lol)
> I recon that forward facing it might not be as good as other only forward facing seats though especially as it is not isofix when facing forward. The which website tested the old version of this forward facing and it was not good (they seem to object to testing them the right way grr)
> I would by a new seat if i was ever to turn her forward facing.
> 
> 
> 
> @ Cleckner
> so glad your oh is ok and you and littleone were not in car. think it takes something like this to make us realise why we spend so much on car seats . Accidents can happen at anytime. Also love the way the seat cover matches her outfit in your avetar thingy lol.Click to expand...

Thank you for your help. Really I want him to be rear facing until at least 3 if not older. We have a very small car at the moment which is old and doesn't have isofix. Although we are getting a new car before the baby is born, it won't be before James needs the new seat. Where can I find out which ones are compatible? X


----------



## Eala

You could try e-mailing Hakan at www.carseat.se. He is very knowledgeable about the seats available which fit in each specific car. I've also heard good things about www.securatot.co.uk, but have never used them so can't give you a personal recommendation!

Something like a graco DuoLogic might be good for you. It's described as a compact seat, so might very well fit in your car, and it can be fitted with either Isofix OR a seatbelt. That worked out great for us, our old car didn't have Isofix, so we used the belt. Then we got a new car which does have Isofix, so we can use that option. It also means it can go into any other car (parents, friends etc) and I know that it'll fit :)


----------



## pinkclaire

That's great thanks. I've sent him an email, and I'll have a look at the one you recommended xx


----------



## soootired

Hi, i got mine from snowflakes website they seem to know what they were talking about when i called them (south west), also try oliversbabycare, not quite as helpful but as well as delivery they are in winchester and i think they can help fit them too.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm hoping to keep my son rear facing for as long as possible, I just wondered if there is a seat that rear faces but then once he is alot older can go forward facing and last him right up until he no longer needs a booster? I know they do a front facing that does from birth right up but I've not come across one that goes both ways?


----------



## Rachel_C

I'm sure somebody will correct me if I'm wrong but I tend to think it's better to get a rear facing seat that lasts as long as possible and then a different seat for if you need a front facing booster seat. I think that if a seat is designed to face both ways it won't be quite as good facing either direction as a seat that is just designed to face one way, cos you have to compromise on stuff. We have a rear facing seat that will last until LO is about 4 years old, then we'll probably get a bigger rear facing seat that will last as long as possible. If we need a forward facing booster at any point, we'll just get one of them then.


----------



## Eala

I agree with Rachel. There are a couple of seats which you can turn, (the BeSafe Combi springs to mind). Which tested that one (I think it was that one) and it didn't get a great safety review as a FF seat (although they didn't test it as a RF seat :dohh:)

If you get a true ERF seat (and you speak to an expert who can recommend one which will last you well based on your car and the size of your child) then it should last you till your child is around 4, if not older. At that point, you can get boosters seats relatively inexpensively, and you'll have had a good number of years use out of the ERF seat, which, to me, makes the initial purchase price easier to stomach :)


----------



## soootired

brunettebimbo said:


> I'm hoping to keep my son rear facing for as long as possible, I just wondered if there is a seat that rear faces but then once he is alot older can go forward facing and last him right up until he no longer needs a booster? I know they do a front facing that does from birth right up but I've not come across one that goes both ways?

the besafe combi izi3 can be used from birth and goes both ways. Even the company selling it doesnt recomend you use it until 6 months though. And it does have bad reveiws on which forward facing. As i said before the company selling it also does a non forward facing one and says they are no different safety wise


There was one on the which site that was erf but also forward facing that got okish reveiws forward facing but i am no longer a member and cant remember name (recardo?). 

If you are concerned by safety (i am guessing you are if you are here  then i would stick to a baby seat, a rear facing seat then get a safe forward facing one when you need it. The safety of car seats is likely to improve so much in the next couple of years anyway, who knows what will be out there for us to buy then.


----------



## Eala

Oh, apparently the new Volvo carseat (which is a version of the Britax Multi-Tech) will do rear-facing till age 6 shock:) and then become a forward-facing booster/seat. It's got the amazing price tag of £160!! Available from Volvo dealers in the UK :)

The one thing I'll say about that is that I can find _nothing_ on the internet as to whether the seat is designed to fit in cars other than Volvos. I can't imagine they'd limit their market in the UK by doing something so daft as to not make the seats universal. Also, if that if that was the case, then you'd imagine that they would quite clearly state it somewhere on their website.


----------



## twiggy56

yeah i was away to say, the Multi-Tech acts as a booster FF later on with the seatbelt, its RF with harness for younger....If the Volvo one is the same then go for that?!
 



Attached Files:







Multi-Tech in stages.jpg
File size: 13.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Eala

My Mum is going to be buying a Volvo seat for her car :thumbup: She takes my LO 2 days a week, and at the moment LO is still in a group 0+ seat in her car, which Roo occasionally finds frustrating. I felt bad about asking my Mum to get a £200+ carseat, and I couldn't afford to buy a second one, but neither of us wanted Roo FF. So this Volvo seat will be great, if everything works out right :)


----------



## Rachel_C

From what I've heard, the Volvo seat is the same thing as the Britax Multi-Tech, just with a Volvo badge stuck on it.


----------



## pinkclaire

Thanks all for your help. Hakan was really helpful and has given me some great ideas. Xx


----------



## Eala

Rachel_C said:


> From what I've heard, the Volvo seat is the same thing as the Britax Multi-Tech, just with a Volvo badge stuck on it.

It has been updated and changed slightly, apparently. "Slightly" could very well mean the colour changes, but the original Multi-Tech was classed as RF to 5 years on average, the Volvo they are saying should be able to RF an average 6 year old. If you could get a 6 year old to stay RF-ing, right enough!

Even if the only change is the badge, the fact is that they are selling it for £160, whereas the Multi Tech is £281 shipped on carseat.se (on sale) and £250 on securatot.co.uk (plus whatever they charge for shipping). Makes it a really good value seat, and I wonder how long they'll be able to justify selling the Multi-Tech at those prices...


----------



## brunettebimbo

Eala said:


> Oh, apparently the new Volvo carseat (which is a version of the Britax Multi-Tech) will do rear-facing till age 6 shock:) and then become a forward-facing booster/seat. It's got the amazing price tag of £160!! Available from Volvo dealers in the UK :)

That's brilliant! I'll have to have a look. We have quite a big car, 2006 Vauxhall Zahira 7 Seater so hopefully it will fit!

Whats the name of this new seat?


----------



## fairy1984

hi,

i've just done some research into this. spoke to the man at the volvo dealership and he said he has a britax at home and it looks exactly the same but with a volvo badge on it (though i'm still aprehensive until i see confirmation that they are the same seat)

The part number is 31320139 and all volvo dealerships should be able to order it in, see if it fits your car and then let you buy it if it does. I think we're going to head to a rearfacing specialist first to check the britax multitech fits our car and then toodle off to buy it at the bargain price of £150 + VAT from Volvo if it does. hurray!


----------



## ~RedLily~

Has anyone got the BeSafe X3 isofix? Is it any good and how big is it? I want an isofix seat and that's the only one I've been able to find. Sorry if this has already been mentioned :flower:


----------



## Rachel_C

~RedLily~ said:


> Has anyone got the BeSafe X3 isofix? Is it any good and how big is it? I want an isofix seat and that's the only one I've been able to find. Sorry if this has already been mentioned :flower:

I have the combi version which is apparently the exact same shell so the same size and the same level of safety when used rear facing. I really like it, it seems very comfy for LO and the covers are nice and don't make her sweat as much as her old seat did. It is pretty massive but as long as it fits in your car, that's ok. It's really easy to fit and I'm confident that if I have to move it I'll be able to put it back right. It's heavy though!


----------



## soootired

Rachel_C said:


> ~RedLily~ said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone got the BeSafe X3 isofix? Is it any good and how big is it? I want an isofix seat and that's the only one I've been able to find. Sorry if this has already been mentioned :flower:
> 
> I have the combi version which is apparently the exact same shell so the same size and the same level of safety when used rear facing. I really like it, it seems very comfy for LO and the covers are nice and don't make her sweat as much as her old seat did. It is pretty massive but as long as it fits in your car, that's ok. It's really easy to fit and I'm confident that if I have to move it I'll be able to put it back right. It's heavy though!Click to expand...

Hi i have it too, it is a bit big but looks to me like it gives the toddler more leg room than some others. What car have you got, i have the book somewhere which tells you what it fits in.


----------



## Rachel_C

Yep they do give a lot of leg room.  I wouldn't go off what the book says though tbh. The place we bought from said that it should fit in our car fine but wanted to check it first, cos some of them they say it will fit in, it does but makes the front seat unuseable, which I wouldn't say is really fitting. Depends what you want though! I guess the book would tell you if it definitely wouldn't fit though.


----------



## Bluetomato

fairy1984 said:


> hi,
> 
> i've just done some research into this. spoke to the man at the volvo dealership and he said he has a britax at home and it looks exactly the same but with a volvo badge on it (though i'm still aprehensive until i see confirmation that they are the same seat)
> 
> The part number is 31320139 and all volvo dealerships should be able to order it in, see if it fits your car and then let you buy it if it does. I think we're going to head to a rearfacing specialist first to check the britax multitech fits our car and then toodle off to buy it at the bargain price of £150 + VAT from Volvo if it does. hurray!

This is exactly what we are doing - we are going to see if the multi tec will fit in our car then go to volvo and order their version from them. I rang them in the week and spoke to a helpful chap who when I told him what car we had at the moment (focus estate) found a similar chassis style of volvo and said that that seat should fit in our car. He also told me that when it was ordered, it would be delivered to them the next working day, so thats service for you!


----------



## pinkclaire

Eala said:


> You could try e-mailing Hakan at www.carseat.se. He is very knowledgeable about the seats available which fit in each specific car. I've also heard good things about www.securatot.co.uk, but have never used them so can't give you a personal recommendation!
> 
> Something like a graco DuoLogic might be good for you. It's described as a compact seat, so might very well fit in your car, and it can be fitted with either Isofix OR a seatbelt. That worked out great for us, our old car didn't have Isofix, so we used the belt. Then we got a new car which does have Isofix, so we can use that option. It also means it can go into any other car (parents, friends etc) and I know that it'll fit :)

Do I need to get the seat professionally fitted? There's no where near me which stocks the seat I want but I worry about not getting it installed correctly?


----------



## ~RedLily~

soootired said:


> Rachel_C said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~RedLily~ said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone got the BeSafe X3 isofix? Is it any good and how big is it? I want an isofix seat and that's the only one I've been able to find. Sorry if this has already been mentioned :flower:
> 
> I have the combi version which is apparently the exact same shell so the same size and the same level of safety when used rear facing. I really like it, it seems very comfy for LO and the covers are nice and don't make her sweat as much as her old seat did. It is pretty massive but as long as it fits in your car, that's ok. It's really easy to fit and I'm confident that if I have to move it I'll be able to put it back right. It's heavy though!Click to expand...
> 
> Hi i have it too, it is a bit big but looks to me like it gives the toddler more leg room than some others. What car have you got, i have the book somewhere which tells you what it fits in.Click to expand...

I've got a Peugeot 207 so not the biggest of cars.

Would anyone mind posting pictures of them actually in the car? :flower:
Thanks x


----------



## Eala

pinkclaire said:


> Eala said:
> 
> 
> You could try e-mailing Hakan at www.carseat.se. He is very knowledgeable about the seats available which fit in each specific car. I've also heard good things about www.securatot.co.uk, but have never used them so can't give you a personal recommendation!
> 
> Something like a graco DuoLogic might be good for you. It's described as a compact seat, so might very well fit in your car, and it can be fitted with either Isofix OR a seatbelt. That worked out great for us, our old car didn't have Isofix, so we used the belt. Then we got a new car which does have Isofix, so we can use that option. It also means it can go into any other car (parents, friends etc) and I know that it'll fit :)
> 
> Do I need to get the seat professionally fitted? There's no where near me which stocks the seat I want but I worry about not getting it installed correctly?Click to expand...

I found the seat really easy to fit, both with the belt and Isofix, and I was very confident that it was in correctly. It's a very simple seat to install, there are no additional tether straps or anything. The seatbelt (or Isofix points) hold the seat at the bottom of the base, and then it has a leg which you push out at the back, so the seat is braced against the floor. The English manual is available on Carseat.se too.


----------



## Eala

~RedLily~ said:


> Has anyone got the BeSafe X3 isofix? Is it any good and how big is it? I want an isofix seat and that's the only one I've been able to find. Sorry if this has already been mentioned :flower:

Just re-read this... The Graco DuoLogic series (I and II) are Isofix seats :) They are described as being compact, and I think (from seeing videos of the Izikid)they are smaller than the BeSafe ones.

Sorry for being a bit dense (I don't know much about Peugeots), but is your car roughly the same size a Honda Jazz? I'm going to be trying my DuoLogic II in a Jazz tomorrow, so I can let you know how I get on :)


----------



## twiggy56

pinkclaire said:


> Eala said:
> 
> 
> You could try e-mailing Hakan at www.carseat.se. He is very knowledgeable about the seats available which fit in each specific car. I've also heard good things about www.securatot.co.uk, but have never used them so can't give you a personal recommendation!
> 
> Something like a graco DuoLogic might be good for you. It's described as a compact seat, so might very well fit in your car, and it can be fitted with either Isofix OR a seatbelt. That worked out great for us, our old car didn't have Isofix, so we used the belt. Then we got a new car which does have Isofix, so we can use that option. It also means it can go into any other car (parents, friends etc) and I know that it'll fit :)
> 
> Do I need to get the seat professionally fitted? There's no where near me which stocks the seat I want but I worry about not getting it installed correctly?Click to expand...

Claire I got the Britax Multi-Tech and we installed it ourselves (we'v had it out in my dads car and back in again as well and its been easy to install!) We watched the installation video and it went in exactly like on the video so we're confident its perfect! It also doesnt budge at all so im very happy :thumbup:


----------



## ~RedLily~

Eala said:


> ~RedLily~ said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone got the BeSafe X3 isofix? Is it any good and how big is it? I want an isofix seat and that's the only one I've been able to find. Sorry if this has already been mentioned :flower:
> 
> Just re-read this... The Graco DuoLogic series (I and II) are Isofix seats :) They are described as being compact, and I think (from seeing videos of the Izikid)they are smaller than the BeSafe ones.
> 
> Sorry for being a bit dense (I don't know much about Peugeots), but is your car roughly the same size a Honda Jazz? I'm going to be trying my DuoLogic II in a Jazz tomorrow, so I can let you know how I get on :)Click to expand...

I'm losing track of all the seats now, just realised I've already seen that one :dohh:. That's a bit more like what I'm looking for and cheaper :). I think my Peugeot is a little bit bigger I'm not sure but I don't think there would be much difference. Thanks :flower:


----------



## pinkclaire

Redlily I have a small car and Hakan recommended either the britax hi-way or the duologic with the latter having isofix. I'm pretty sure your car is a similar size to mine xx


----------



## twiggy56

We were going to go for the Britax Hi-Way, its one of the best for small cars!

Only reason we didnt go for it is that its RF _only_...even though I plan to RF abigail until shes 4, we wanted the *option* to face her forward come ages 5 and 6....even so we may still keep her RF at that!

Think we just liked having the 'option' I guess...


----------



## mommy43

im getting in a muddle about rf lol i def want a rear facing seat but ive been looking online n apparently my car a 2000 zafira (no isofix) can be a pain for baby seats full stop i had to change seats when i got the car as the creatis base or seat wouldnt fit the buckle on the seat belt is fairly long (apparently this varies from car to car!!) n toutched the seat & wouldnt fit the base i emailed hagan n was recommended the britax hi-way but i dont want to order n then it not fit the saftey centre is a 3hr drive (last resort i will do it!) 
i like the besafe izi combi too but again dont want to order if it wont fit i guess i need to try different seats anyone have any experiance fitting a rf in a zafira or know anywhere in kent i can try different seats


----------



## MrsRabbit

DD is almost 15 months 23+ lbs and RFing in an Evenflo seat here in Illinois. :)


----------



## Rachel_C

mommy43 said:


> im getting in a muddle about rf lol i def want a rear facing seat but ive been looking online n apparently my car a 2000 zafira (no isofix) can be a pain for baby seats full stop i had to change seats when i got the car as the creatis base or seat wouldnt fit the buckle on the seat belt is fairly long (apparently this varies from car to car!!) n toutched the seat & wouldnt fit the base i emailed hagan n was recommended the britax hi-way but i dont want to order n then it not fit the saftey centre is a 3hr drive (last resort i will do it!)
> i like the besafe izi combi too but again dont want to order if it wont fit i guess i need to try different seats anyone have any experiance fitting a rf in a zafira or know anywhere in kent i can try different seats

There are quite a few places in the South East, have a look at this list - https://www.rearfacing.co.uk/buyersguide.php


----------



## Lil C

Have just been informed about this thread buti've not had a chance to read through it all yet!
Can i just ask a quick question(s) about the picture in post #24, the childs legs look a bit cramped, is this normal and what would happen in an accident? My mum was hit when the 'driver' behind didnt stop in time so just a bit worried that it crushes the childs legs? Or is it a case of what's moer important, legs or entire body?
Also, is anyone in the situation where grandparents have ff? My inlaws have ff car seat (currently rf after i stepped in) but i'm not sure what weight lo has to be before it needs to go ff. I just wonder if i get rf, if lo will object more after being ff with grandparents?
Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## Rachel_C

From what I've read, it's better for a child to be sitting with their legs kind of bent up like they do in a RF seat from a postural point of view; it's a more natural position than sitting with their legs bent like they're on a dining chair, which is bad for adults too. 

It also depends what seat you get I think. Ours is quite a long way forward so LO has tonnes of leg room and will for some years yet I think.

And yeah, you're right; even if their legs would get broken in an accident, I know I'd prefer that to the other possibilities. There's something about the phrase 'internal decapitation' that churns my stomach in a way that 'broken legs' doesn't! But I think the passenger sections of cars are designed not to collapse in an accident. If their legs would get crushed in an accident if they were RF, I can only imagine that would still happen if they were FF, cos then the whole of their seat would get pushed forward into the front seat.


----------



## onlyme

Can any mum's with small cars help please?! I drive a peugeot 206 with no isofix and am torn between the Besafe Izi Combi (as recommended by Securatot) and the Secura/Britax Hi Way (recommended by carseat.se) How do I choose between them? Can anyone offer any advice? All stockists are at least 2.5 hours away so would like to buy online if I can, but need to be certain the seat will fit.


----------



## Eala

I've never tried either of the seats you've mentioned, but I know that the Britax Multi Tech will fit in a Honda Jazz (well, fit in terms of room, the seatbelts don't allow it to be installed safely, if you get what I mean).

Have you looked at videos of both to see which one you prefer the look of?

I am slightly biased as I bought my seat from carseat.se, I would really rate Hakan's advice. If he says it will fit your car, the chances are that it will fit you car. Have you asked if he has any pics of the Hi Way in a car of a similar size to yours?


----------



## Bluetomato

Thanks for this thread, and im really pleased that www.carseat.se has been mentioned. I have mailed Hakan a couple of times and he has given me lots of advice about what seats would be best for our car. We have a 2008 focus estate and had already tried a britax multi tech, but I wasn't happy with how far forward the passenger seat had to go - there was barely any room for me, and im only 5ft 3 plus im pregnant so I don't want to be sitting so far forward.
I contacted Hakan and explained this and he suggested the britiax hi-way instead as it is a better choice for smaller cars, and would allow more room. I have found this seat for sale from both the www.carseat.se website, and also this website: https://www.incarsafetycentre.co.uk...ducts_id/48?osCsid=7isl5evn913c7mbhpgmoo0o040

Im a bit confused though, as both websites say something different about the weight limits, one says its suitable from 9-18kg, the other 0-25kg. Are they different seats, as they look the same to me? I would prefer to buy from the UK as it would save me £30 postage from Sweden, but if I can't work it out then I will order the one from www.carseat.se as it has a bigger weight limit. Hope someone can help! :)


----------



## Eala

Carseat.se is correct about the weight limit, however it is the same seat which the incar safety centre is selling, so all I can think is that they got the weight wrong! Probably stems from the fact that ERF seats tend to either be birth-18kg, or 9-25kgs, and someone got confused somewhere.

I had a look at the manual (link is on the carseat.se page) and it not only confirms that the seat is 0-25kg (groups 0 to 2), but it also calls the seat the Secura Hi-Way in the manual :)

Hope that helps!


----------



## Bluetomato

Eala said:


> Carseat.se is correct about the weight limit, however it is the same seat which the incar safety centre is selling, so all I can think is that they got the weight wrong! Probably stems from the fact that ERF seats tend to either be birth-18kg, or 9-25kgs, and someone got confused somewhere.
> 
> I had a look at the manual (link is on the carseat.se page) and it not only confirms that the seat is 0-25kg (groups 0 to 2), but it also calls the seat the Secura Hi-Way in the manual :)
> 
> Hope that helps!

Thankyou :flower: Money is extreamly tight at the moment but I couldn't forgive myself if we didn't get this seat then had an accident. Will be ordering it tomorrow :)


----------



## Eala

Bluetomato said:


> Eala said:
> 
> 
> Carseat.se is correct about the weight limit, however it is the same seat which the incar safety centre is selling, so all I can think is that they got the weight wrong! Probably stems from the fact that ERF seats tend to either be birth-18kg, or 9-25kgs, and someone got confused somewhere.
> 
> I had a look at the manual (link is on the carseat.se page) and it not only confirms that the seat is 0-25kg (groups 0 to 2), but it also calls the seat the Secura Hi-Way in the manual :)
> 
> Hope that helps!
> 
> Thankyou :flower: Money is extreamly tight at the moment but I couldn't forgive myself if we didn't get this seat then had an accident. Will be ordering it tomorrow :)Click to expand...

:hugs:

Glad I was able to help, and that's good to know that the seat can be bought for that price too :)

Shame the Multi-Tech wasn't an option for you as well. I can only hope that if more word gets out about the Volvo version being £100 less than the Britax branded seat, it'll force prices down.


----------



## MidnightSun

This is something I have been trying to get across to my sister for a while now, that rear facing really is best.

She has both her 1 year olds in front facing and it really does worry me.

One thing that she always says to me with regard to having a 3-4 year old rear facing is where do the legs go?!! I must admit I have no reply to that, but hope you ladies do as rear facing is something I desperately want when the time comes for my little one.


----------



## Rachel_C

Here's a pic of my LO in her BeSafe IZI Combi Isofix X3 at about 9 months (but she's very tall for her age):

https://i31.tinypic.com/347wh0y.jpg

As you can see, she has miles of space! She's now 16 months old (and the size of an average 2 year old) and still has plenty of room to stretch her legs out straight in front of her. When she gets older, she will have to bend her legs but that's actually a very good position to sit in. Sitting on a chair with your legs at a right angle to your body and bent down at the knees is a very unnatural position, that's why there are all those weird and wonderful computer chairs available to correct how you sit. It's much better to sit with your legs naturally spread and bent gently.


----------



## MidnightSun

Yes I see what you mean ... Was her seat very expensive?

She's gorgeous by the way, such an old fashioned face... reminds me of the little girls they used to use on the Pears Soap adverts, they were all classically beautiful.


----------



## Rachel_C

MidnightSun said:


> Yes I see what you mean ... Was her seat very expensive?
> 
> She's gorgeous by the way, such an old fashioned face... reminds me of the little girls they used to use on the Pears Soap adverts, they were all classically beautiful.

I think it was about £280, so yes quite expensive but I think it's worth it, especially as it will last her till she's about 4 and we plan to use it for the next child too. 

And thank you, I think that's the nicest thing I've ever had said about her!


----------



## lynnikins

Eala said:


> Bluetomato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eala said:
> 
> 
> Carseat.se is correct about the weight limit, however it is the same seat which the incar safety centre is selling, so all I can think is that they got the weight wrong! Probably stems from the fact that ERF seats tend to either be birth-18kg, or 9-25kgs, and someone got confused somewhere.
> 
> I had a look at the manual (link is on the carseat.se page) and it not only confirms that the seat is 0-25kg (groups 0 to 2), but it also calls the seat the Secura Hi-Way in the manual :)
> 
> Hope that helps!
> 
> Thankyou :flower: Money is extreamly tight at the moment but I couldn't forgive myself if we didn't get this seat then had an accident. Will be ordering it tomorrow :)Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Glad I was able to help, and that's good to know that the seat can be bought for that price too :)
> 
> Shame the Multi-Tech wasn't an option for you as well. I can only hope that if more word gets out about the Volvo version being £100 less than the Britax branded seat, it'll force prices down.Click to expand...

where where where, where can you get the Multitech from volvo and £100 cheaper, that might be feasible for us then, id love to rf the boys currently only EJ is but id love to rf Nate if i could


----------



## MidnightSun

Rachel_C said:


> MidnightSun said:
> 
> 
> Yes I see what you mean ... Was her seat very expensive?
> 
> She's gorgeous by the way, such an old fashioned face... reminds me of the little girls they used to use on the Pears Soap adverts, they were all classically beautiful.
> 
> I think it was about £280, so yes quite expensive but I think it's worth it, especially as it will last her till she's about 4 and we plan to use it for the next child too.
> 
> And thank you, I think that's the nicest thing I've ever had said about her!Click to expand...

You're very welcome :flower: 

I am very stuck on the infant carriers, been trying to find safety reviews on sites but all I keep getting are reviews by mothers... hardly the same thing!

I think I might have to sign up to Which? for a month and have a look at their reviews to give myself piece of mind.


----------



## lynnikins

hun i have the britax first class + which is a erf seat that goes from birth to 13 kg rearfacing, we didnt have it till EJ was 9kg though lol we had a M&P Viaggo? not sure on spelling its the one they do to combi onto the Ultima pram system though lol, we brought the isofix base for it to make it more secure


----------



## MidnightSun

I am certain my sister has just bought a Britax First Class + for one of the twins .... I see on the Mothercare site it says it's suitable for newborns. Wouldn't it be a bit too upright though?

I am mega worrying over seats as my Nan told me she'd bought me the Silver Cross Ventura to go with my Sleepover Pram, I was over the moon... till I found out today it's second hand. I just can't use it :nope: so am wracking my brains now as to which infant seat is best, I know they vary greatly safety wise.


----------



## lynnikins

when its rearfacing its no more upright than a standard infant seat hang on im sure i have a pic somewhere


----------



## lynnikins

Kota said:


> ahh, yep, that does make sense, gives that painful 'top rope' (as we call it) that you have to manoeuvre the baby over.

i did solve this problem with my britax firstclass by fitting it in the centre rear seat which according to VW is the safest place to fit it as it has a full adult 3 point belt there so long as its not affected by pushing on other carseats , its handy caus i can access it from the passenger side of the car meaning the seatbelt is on the other side of the seat so not in the way for putting EJ in and out, now i just have to figure out how to get Nate to keep his hands to himself and out of EJ's seat lol


----------



## MidnightSun

lynnikins said:


> when its rearfacing its no more upright than a standard infant seat hang on im sure i have a pic somewhere

Thanks love :flower:


----------



## lynnikins

i'll have to dig it out tomorrow hun its on the other computer lol


----------



## Rachel_C

lynnikins said:


> Eala said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bluetomato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eala said:
> 
> 
> Carseat.se is correct about the weight limit, however it is the same seat which the incar safety centre is selling, so all I can think is that they got the weight wrong! Probably stems from the fact that ERF seats tend to either be birth-18kg, or 9-25kgs, and someone got confused somewhere.
> 
> I had a look at the manual (link is on the carseat.se page) and it not only confirms that the seat is 0-25kg (groups 0 to 2), but it also calls the seat the Secura Hi-Way in the manual :)
> 
> Hope that helps!
> 
> Thankyou :flower: Money is extreamly tight at the moment but I couldn't forgive myself if we didn't get this seat then had an accident. Will be ordering it tomorrow :)Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Glad I was able to help, and that's good to know that the seat can be bought for that price too :)
> 
> Shame the Multi-Tech wasn't an option for you as well. I can only hope that if more word gets out about the Volvo version being £100 less than the Britax branded seat, it'll force prices down.Click to expand...
> 
> where where where, where can you get the Multitech from volvo and £100 cheaper, that might be feasible for us then, id love to rf the boys currently only EJ is but id love to rf Nate if i couldClick to expand...

You just have to ring your local Volvo dealership and they can order it in for you. I think the part number is in this thread somewhere; they probably won't know about it unless you can give them that.


----------



## Eala

lynnikins said:


> where where where, where can you get the Multitech from volvo and £100 cheaper, that might be feasible for us then, id love to rf the boys currently only EJ is but id love to rf Nate if i could

Any Volvo dealer who can order parts can order the seat for you. The Volvo part number is: 31320139. It might've gone up slightly now with the VAT increase, but we got it for £150 a few weeks ago. It's £250 on www.securatot.co.uk (not sure if that includes shipping) and a staggering £312 shipped from carseat.se!


----------



## lynnikins

Eala said:


> lynnikins said:
> 
> 
> where where where, where can you get the Multitech from volvo and £100 cheaper, that might be feasible for us then, id love to rf the boys currently only EJ is but id love to rf Nate if i could
> 
> Any Volvo dealer who can order parts can order the seat for you. The Volvo part number is: 31320139. It might've gone up slightly now with the VAT increase, but we got it for £150 a few weeks ago. It's £250 on www.securatot.co.uk (not sure if that includes shipping) and a staggering £312 shipped from carseat.se!Click to expand...

OMG thank you so much hunni


----------



## Eala

You're very welcome, I hope it helps :)


----------



## lynnikins

it will, direct line are still fluffing about paying out for EJ's seat replacement after my accident in August so when we get the money this is what its going on lol


----------



## MidnightSun

I have decided (I think) on the Graco Logico S HP Orbit for Rose until she grows out of it. I paid to look at the Which? reviews and it gets such good results in their tests.

At the moment I don't have a car and am reliant on other people, so figure that an infant carrier would be the easiest thing to be able to randomly fit into people's cars, rather than a birth to older seat?


----------



## lynnikins

yeah it would be easier to make sure you get a safe correct fit in different cars with an infant carrier than a combination seat


----------



## MidnightSun

Urgh, there's always a complication ... just had my Mum on the phone and she thinks it would be more sensible for me to buy a new Silver Cross Ventura seat, so that it fits on the chassis of my pram... I explained about babies and the 2 hours rule in seats etc and that also the SC got 69% in the Which? tests compared to 80% for the Graco.

What do you ladies think?


----------



## brunettebimbo

I have the Silver Cross Ventura and it's been brilliant for our little boy :)


----------



## Rachel_C

I'd go with the safest seat you can afford. We didn't bother getting a car seat that fitted our pram and I can honestly say that I didn't ever miss it. I know other people do use them like that but, for us, the 2 hour thing just meant it wasn't worth it. Plus, even though I know you can leave them in a car seat for 2 hours, I don't like to do it if I can help it. If you have the choice to lie your young baby flat, that's always going to be the better option, no matter how long for.


----------



## Rachel_C

Oh and what does the Which rating take into account? Is that just safety or does it include other stuff like ease of use etc? If it's other stuff too, maybe see if you can get just safety ratings to compare cos the other things might not matter too much to you, like how easy it is to carry or something.


----------



## lynnikins

someone whos on which, whats the reviews safety wise on the britax babysafe sleeper?


----------



## MidnightSun

One sec will try and copy and paste the info for you x


----------



## MidnightSun

The Best Buy Britax BABY-SAFE SLEEPER is the first 'lie-flat' child restraint system we've tested that protects the child well in a crash.

It is designed to carry babies from newborn up to 10kg. All the seats and carry-cots designed to carry babies lying down that we've previously assessed have been very tricky to install. And they have usually been found wanting, with major weaknesses in a front crash, side crash or both.

In contrast, this system, which sits across the rear seat of the car, secured using the three-point seatbelt, offers five-star crash protection in both front and side impacts.

Installing the Britax Baby Safe Sleeper is quite a complicated process compared to conventional child seats for this age group, but it has clear instructions and good warning labels, minimising the danger of it being installed incorrectly.

The baby travels in a well-padded, comfortable restraint and, to help cope with the normal spillages and leaks associated with newborns, the cover is easily removed and fully machine washable.

Britax has sensibly decided not to try and make the Baby Safe Sleeper work as an upright seat (which might have compromised its overall performance), but this means you ll have to purchase another seat as soon as you want your child to start travelling in an upright, seated position.

The Britax Baby Safe Sleeper seems to address many of the concerns about transporting newborn babies safely.

Pros: A safe, comfortable solution for anyone wishing to carry their newborn in a lying down position

Cons: Cannot be used to carry children sitting up. Limited to use by very young babies (up to 10kg)
XBABY-SAFE SLEEPER: Video Review

Please enable Javascript to view this video
Embed this video:

* Britax BABY-SAFE SLEEPER
* Britax BABY-SAFE SLEEPER

* Previous
* Next

* Britax BABY-SAFE SLEEPER
* Britax BABY-SAFE SLEEPER

Britax BABY-SAFE SLEEPER

* Type: Belted installation only
* Which? score: 77%

Typical price £160.00
What is this?
Specification Seat type Belted installation only
Seat categories Group 0 (0-10kg)
Part of a travel system Yes




Here's their star rating system too...

Front crash 5 stars

Side crash 5 stars

Overall safety 5 stars

Fitting and using
Fitting in car How easy it is to install the seat correctly in the car 3 stars

Belt routing How easily the belt threads through the seat (only applies to seats that use the adult belt) 4 stars

Buckling up How easy it is to strap a child securely into the seat (only applies to Group 0+ and Group 1 seats) 4 stars

Daily use How easy the seat cover is to remove and wash 4 stars

Instructions How clear and comprehensive the instructions and labels are 3 stars

Avoiding incorrect use How well the seat is designed in order to prevent incorrect use 4 stars

Comfort
Comfort The level of padding and support 4 stars


----------



## lynnikins

sounds like a pretty positive reveiw to me might be an option to consider with our next as both Nate and EJ hated their carseat angle and would scream till the car was moving


----------



## MidnightSun

Yep I agree, a very good review. 77% too.


----------



## MidnightSun

Lynn, thought you might like to read the buyer reviews on there too...



Mixed feelings
This is an excellent car seat/carrycot from Britax, I have found it very easy to install in car and felt happy that my baby was able to travel flat. The negative point is that my baby is only just 3 months old and already his feet reach the bottom with his legs slightly bent, he's not overly large, just above 50th percentile for weight and length, there is no way you could fit a 10kg baby in this or expect it to last six months. We are only just thinking about doing longer journeys now with our baby and I'm sad that we will not be able to use if for those and I'll have to use a regular car seat 0+ while he's still quite small.
Pros:
Cons:
28/8/2010 8:21 PM GDT 
Recommend

Report Abuse
User Image wrote: 
anruari wrote:
Addendum to review below
I must admit that when I stated below that our boy was not unusually tall he is in the 91 %ile - therefore taller than 9 out of every 10 babies his age.He's closer in size to many babies twice his age.We had to move him out of this seat at 4½ months as he was too big to fit.He was also very happy to be able to look out the window at that age when we did move him.We transfered him to an extended (Group 0/1) rear facing ISOFIX car seat which I felt was the ideal follow on from this seat.In comparison now I have seen the straps on that seat (by BeSafe) I am very dis-satified with the straps on both the Britax seat and the buggy that came with it.
Pros:
Cons:
16/8/2010 5:24 PM GDT 
Recommend

Report Abuse
User Image wrote: 
kiftgirl wrote:
works well even with a premature baby
our baby was born 6 weeks premature, so I was rushing around trying to find a lie flat car seat that was suitable for a premature baby. We found this seat very easy to install- the instructions are clear and it is easily transferable to another car. We've had none of the concerns that other reviewers describe with the straps being far apart- they fit out baby fine. We got around our baby growing more inquisitive by attaching toys to the carry handle which also acts as the roll cage. It is heavy, but not too heavy to be carried a short distance. All in all we are very happy with our seat and found it was money well spent.
Pros:
Cons:
10/6/2010 8:06 AM GDT 
Recommend

Report Abuse
User Image wrote: 
anruari wrote:
Mixed Feelings
I have the version of this seat which was sold for the Vigour range of push-chairs - which I am using with a B-Smart 3 pushchair.The unit is heavy, and my wife has to avoid lifting it as she had a C-Section.I am quite concerned at how far apart the shoulder straps are. They do not seem secure and our little one has wriggled out of them on 2 occasions (he is currently 11 weeks old. This left him completely unrestrained. - I believe the straps on this product should be re-designed.As previous reviewers have mentioned we do not expect our son to continue to fit inside this carrier for much longer, as he is almost too long for it already - and he's not an unusually long baby. - despite this the shoulder straps are still too far apart.Fitting in the car - Take care and read the instructions carefully - this is fitted in an unusual way - but once you understand the method it is easy and quick to take in and out of the car - and comes with buckles that can be left on your seat-belts - these are similarly not complicate to move to another car if necessary, and can be bought separately if you regularly move between cars.This seat will not leave much space on the back seat of a smaller car for a second passenger. In our 2005 Civic Hybrid, there very cramped space for an adult on the remaining seat. In our new car a 2010 Skoda Superb the space on the third seat is encroached upon, and accessing the seat belt buckle for a passenger on this seat is awkward.The tilt on most back seats causes the carrier to lean backwards. - the manual suggests placing a bolster under the carrier at the join of the seat and backrest - 2 rolled up tea-towels do the job for us, and give a much more level position for our baby, - so he doesn't slide or roll to one side of the carrier. - This factor will vary from car to car - but can be overcome with cushions or towels to prop up the back of the carrier - this does not interfere with the restraining mechanism.Conclusion: I have mixed feelings about this carrier - It is expensive, Heavy, has poor straps and a short life-span. It also needs cushions under it in many cars - which are not supplied so you need to improvise your own.I have doubts as to whether our second planned child will be able to use it due to lack of space in even one of the biggest saloon cars on the market. This had been part of the reason I was willing to spend the extra money.On the Pro-side I do lots of long distance driving and feel much more secure with our precious bundle in the back knowing that he's not going to suffocate due to the weight of his own head, or suffer back problems due to being forced to sit up for too long, too young. These pros are why I invested in this carrier and they remain true.
Pros:
Cons:
24/5/2010 11:14 AM GDT 
Recommend

Report Abuse
User Image wrote: 
BensMum wrote:
Very happy
We bought this product based on the Which? recommendation. I was adamant that I wanted something in which our baby could lie flat. This was particularly important to me as the journey to our parents' (mine and my husband's) is over four hours long and I was sure we'd be making the trip once the baby arrived.Our baby was 7lb 7oz at birth and he fitted nicely into this car-cot. He's now 16lb 4oz and it's still fine. He tends to kick his legs over the cover (he really doesn't like having his legs covered up!), but he's nice and secure and he seems happy in it. He often goes to sleep in the car. In fact, I was half way to my sister's once (she's about an hour and a half away) and he was so quiet that I had a sudden moment of panic that I'd forgotten to bring him! (I hadn't!)We found it really tricky to fit into the car the first time we tried it but, having done it, it's quite easy to take it in and out. We generally leave it in the car, but have taken it out, with the baby inside, when we've stopped for lunch in the middle of a journey. I always get my husband to carry it in this case, as it's heavy and rather cumbersome.We got a different pushchair, so we have used this purely as a car-cot. We're now looking for a seat for when he grows out of this but, despite the fact that it wasn't cheap, and that it will have been useful for a relatively short time, I think it was worth the money.
Pros:
Cons:
20/12/2009 11:02 AM GST 
Recommend

Report Abuse
User Image wrote: 
LilysMum wrote:
Mixed Experience
We bought this based on the recomendation to keep young babies in a lie flat position and Which review. We have found it relatively easy to install to both our cars and very confortable for baby Lily. However we have had a number of issues with this carrier.-Very unlikely to fit a 7kg+ baby due to baby's length-Heavy and bulky to carry with baby-Very wobbley when fixed to Vigour chasis (great pushchair though)-3 point harness does not hold small young baby securely enough- had to return our first carrier due to fault with handle ( was left without car seat for over a week)
Pros:
Cons:
25/9/2009 10:16 AM GDT 
Recommend

Report Abuse
User Image wrote: 
1stTimeMum wrote:
I'm extremely happy we purchased this product. Our baby looked very safe and comfortable in it even as a newborn - I would have worried about his head lolling about in a sit-up car seat and our osteopath said lie-down car seats are much better for babies' backs. It has also worked well for daytime naps in the house or round the shops (attaches to a number of Britax pushchair bases). It's not approved for night-time sleeping but we did sleep him in it on a few occasions when he really wouldn't settle in his travel cot - we just made sure the straps were tucked safely out the way. It did take us a while to work out how to use the seatbelt attachments to fit it into the car but the instructions were clear and it now only takes us a minute to take the car seat in and out and an extra minute or two to transfer the seatbelt attachments to another vehicle. There are a few negative points to note:1) Our baby was 8lbs 3oz when he was born and the straps looked quite far apart on his shoulders - I wonder how well they would fit a much smaller baby (e.g. premature).2) If your baby suffers badly from reflux, he/she would probably be more comfortable in a sit-up car seat. (Advice for babies with reflux is to keep them at a 45 degree angle most of the time). Having said that, our baby does suffer from reflux and it has only been a problem on a couple of journeys - we now just make sure his food has gone down before we put him in the car.3) It seems quite small lengthwise - our baby is 2 months and I'm not sure it will last him more than another month. He is a fairly big baby but not enormous. But then again, I'm not sure how much longer he'll be happy lying flat in the car - he's getting more inquisitive by the day and wants to see what's going on! As a safe, spine-friendly car seat and pram attachment for newborns I think it's excellent and well worth the money because we didn't have to buy a separate carrycot for the pram.
Pros:
Cons:
2/9/2009 8:35 PM GDT 
Recommend

Report Abuse


----------



## lynnikins

thanks hun, i'll have to have a play with one at the babyshow when im next pregnant and see what i think my boys have both been big babies the were both ready weight and development but not age wise for forward facing seats according to the common practice in the UK they both hit the 20lb mark and outgrew the infant carrier by 4 1/2 months hence why im on this thread as we had to find alternative seats for them as obviously they couldnt forward face at that age lol


----------



## MidnightSun

Ah what a nightmare :wacko:

That's what is putting me off the SC Ventua if I am honest, I have read a lot of reviews about babies outgrowing them very quickly and then I'd be in the same situation as you!


----------



## mommyof3co

Since you ladies will understand my excitement.....

We've just been approved for a new (well new to us) van!!!!! We should have it in the next few days which means Hayden can go back RF!!!!!!! After we moved Casen to a booster they wouldn't fit right and Hayden has been FF, plus we were having issues with him kicking his brothers but he's older now, plus he'll be in a captains chair and them on the bench behind him (other captains chair will be for baby on the way). I'm really excited to get him back RF, he still has loads of room to grow in his seat, he's only about 30lbs fully dressed still :)


----------



## lynnikins

aww thats great , how old is hayden again?


----------



## mommyof3co

He's 3yrs almost 4mo :)


----------



## MidnightSun

Brilliant news mo3!


----------



## lynnikins

aww, i really do have big kids then to me he looks younger ( size wise ) than Nate whos 2 yrs 6 months


----------



## mommyof3co

Yeah Hayden is quite small for his age, he's still only about 36.5in and then maybe 30lbs even when fully clothed haha. His brothers were much bigger than him at this age.


----------



## soootired

Hi, no idea what the original q was but just thought i would say i had the britax lie flat and it was great. babies just dont look right squished up in some other car seats. I would get the newborn insert with it too. Which say its just as safe as the other seats (although i dont trust which anymore lol).
It is fiddly to fit but you get used to it. Also not that expensive as i didnt get an aditional pram for the buggy i just used the car seat.
Bad points, i have a renault modus and no way would fit that and another car seat in the back. especially a rear facing one. Could only just fit my skinny freind along next to the seat and I wasnt very happy with that as if we crashed she would have been squished by the seat (wouldnt put older kids in the back with it)
the buggy 3 wheeler was useless for anythin other than flat pavements
very heavy and bulky to carry
my little girl outgrew it at 7 months, and if you are as car safe paranoid as me its difficult to get a good isofix rear facer for that age. well the be safe izi is great but very expensive.

Ok that seemed like a long list of bad points but It was worth it for the lie flat bit for me. I am just disapointed that I cant put my next baby in one as it wont fit.


----------



## soootired

Oh to the lady with a which subscription have they bothered testing rear facing seats yet??? I cancelled my subscribtion in protest lol 



mommyof3co said:


> Since you ladies will understand my excitement.....
> 
> We've just been approved for a new (well new to us) van!!!!! We should have it in the next few days which means Hayden can go back RF!!!!!!! After we moved Casen to a booster they wouldn't fit right and Hayden has been FF, plus we were having issues with him kicking his brothers but he's older now, plus he'll be in a captains chair and them on the bench behind him (other captains chair will be for baby on the way). I'm really excited to get him back RF, he still has loads of room to grow in his seat, he's only about 30lbs fully dressed still :)

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## MidnightSun

Erm ... if you can name a few RF seats I can certainly have a look for you.

I'll be cancelling mine soon, I have only done it for a month lol


----------



## Eala

Yay that's fab news about being able to turn Hayden back RF :)


----------



## Dimbo

A few questions for those who seem to have researched more than I have been able to.... big babies... what are the options once they outgrow their size 0 seats?

We have the Recarro with isofix base and was intending to get the next seat to move into. But LO, who's only 12 weeks is fast outgrowing the first seat and I don't want her to go into the forward facing yet. She's 16lb10, very nearly 99.6 centile, and 98th centile for length. She's only got about an inch left in the straps and they are already under her shoulder height :nope: So what are my options? 

I really like the seat RachelC posted, but quite expensive considering we've already bought the base & group 0 seat. 

Help! :wacko: Thanks :flower:

p.s. I'm in the UK


----------



## modo

Back in October I bought the Pearl car seat from the Mothercare stand at the London Baby Show in Earls Court. Bobby was not ready for a stage 1 car seat at that point but thinking of the 10% discount. I went ahead and bought it early (intending to use it when he was older). I was told that the car seat was both front and rear facing because I wanted a rear facing car seat. 

I found out that my stupid car seat was only front facing from a thread in the Baby Club. By then we had been using it a feeding chair for Bobby (I used to feed him his bottle in a chair before he could sit independently) and it had some stains. So obviously Mothercare refused to take it back (which I am furious about as I was misled) or the isofix base because it was no longer in its box.

I have listed both the care seat and the base on eBay. The base has now been sold and hopefully the car seat will be sold as well. Then we will be buying our rear facing car seat as Bobby is getting cramped in his stage 0 car seat! 

I guess the lesson you can learn from my story is do your research before you buy the seat and don't get tempted by discounts :lol: even when the car seat sells I will have still lost money.


----------



## Rachel_C

Dimbo said:


> A few questions for those who seem to have researched more than I have been able to.... big babies... what are the options once they outgrow their size 0 seats?
> 
> We have the Recarro with isofix base and was intending to get the next seat to move into. But LO, who's only 12 weeks is fast outgrowing the first seat and I don't want her to go into the forward facing yet. She's 16lb10, very nearly 99.6 centile, and 98th centile for length. She's only got about an inch left in the straps and they are already under her shoulder height :nope: So what are my options?
> 
> I really like the seat RachelC posted, but quite expensive considering we've already bought the base & group 0 seat.
> 
> Help! :wacko: Thanks :flower:
> 
> p.s. I'm in the UK

I think most of the ERF seats are from 6 months. Ours (the BeSafe one) is officially from 0kg but it doesn't recline far enough for me to be happy putting a young baby in it. Theu shop we bought it from said it was only really ok from about 6 months. I think it will be the same with most of the big seats. You could get one of the seats that RF till about 2 years old though; I would be happier putting a young baby in one of those. The Britax First Class can be used RF from 0-13kg and FF from 9-18kg. So obviously if you wanted to RF past 13kg you would need to buy a proper ERF seat but it might tide you over until then. I've seen that seat for about £100 which I don't think is bad for that length of use, and it would give you time to save for an ERF one (and the Volvo one is a great price if it will fit your car).


----------



## lynnikins

we had this problem hun so had to get the britax first class+ for EJ as he was outgrown his infant seat at 4 1/2 months weighing 21lbs and to tall for it, i didnt like spending £100 for 5 months ish use that its had, 
Talked to DH and we are going to buy the Multitech when we get back from holiday and put Nate in it as EJ has room to grow left in the First class before we have to turn him around about 1.6 kg or so lol so will save up and get the other one for when he gets to turning point in the FC, Nate has outgrown his FF seat thats supposed to last till hes 4 !!


----------



## Dimbo

Thank you both! I have done more googles (I didn't really know where to start before) and I've sent a whole long email to hubby to look at and read through. I think the first class is what we'll go with as it's not only the cheapest (not the biggest factor, but it's got to be weighed up against the time used!) but the only thing I can find that's suitable for now and rear facing for the longest. 

Hope that made sense. :wacko::haha:

We shall then decide what we will do once she's too big for the rear facing part of it, whether to get a the likes of the besafe one or to turn her to forward facing. It all depends on where we are when she's that weight. 

I then need to decide what to do with the current seat and isofix base. It's only had 12 weeks of use so far, although does have a bit of life left before we _need_ to upgrade. Does anyone know if they sell on well? 

It's actually not very good that there aren't many options available for bigger babies (which I am finding in all sorts of places at the moment. She's too heavy for her bouncy chair, but not sitting enough for other types of seats. But that's a whole other problem! :dohh: )


----------



## Rachel_C

Dimbo said:


> Thank you both! I have done more googles (I didn't really know where to start before) and I've sent a whole long email to hubby to look at and read through. I think the first class is what we'll go with as it's not only the cheapest (not the biggest factor, but it's got to be weighed up against the time used!) but the only thing I can find that's suitable for now and rear facing for the longest.
> 
> Hope that made sense. :wacko::haha:
> 
> We shall then decide what we will do once she's too big for the rear facing part of it, whether to get a the likes of the besafe one or to turn her to forward facing. It all depends on where we are when she's that weight.
> 
> I then need to decide what to do with the current seat and isofix base. It's only had 12 weeks of use so far, although does have a bit of life left before we _need_ to upgrade. Does anyone know if they sell on well?
> 
> It's actually not very good that there aren't many options available for bigger babies (which I am finding in all sorts of places at the moment. She's too heavy for her bouncy chair, but not sitting enough for other types of seats. But that's a whole other problem! :dohh: )

I'm not sure about selling seats on. I personally wouldn't buy a car seat from somebody I didn't know because when a seat is in an accident, the car insurer has to replace it but some unscrupulous people will sell on the old seat if it doesn't look damaged, even though there might be damage you can't see. Obviously you're not doing that but if I didn't know you, I couldn't be sure. Do you know anybody who might buy it? Or a friend of a friend type of thing? 

My LO is about 99th centile for length so we had trouble with bouncers and stuff too. We originally had the cheapest M&P bouncer but then we bought a more expensive one from there that was longer and stronger. After she outgrew that, we bought this - https://www.mothercare.com/Precious-Planet-Newborn-Toddler-Rocker/dp/B0034JBZT4?_encoding=UTF8& If you search for newborn to toddler chairs, there are a few. They're a bit plasticky and bright but my daughter's lasted her till about 12 months/23lbs. She only stopped using it because she prefers sitting on the sofa, it still fits her now.


----------



## Dimbo

Rachel_C said:


> Dimbo said:
> 
> 
> Thank you both! I have done more googles (I didn't really know where to start before) and I've sent a whole long email to hubby to look at and read through. I think the first class is what we'll go with as it's not only the cheapest (not the biggest factor, but it's got to be weighed up against the time used!) but the only thing I can find that's suitable for now and rear facing for the longest.
> 
> Hope that made sense. :wacko::haha:
> 
> We shall then decide what we will do once she's too big for the rear facing part of it, whether to get a the likes of the besafe one or to turn her to forward facing. It all depends on where we are when she's that weight.
> 
> I then need to decide what to do with the current seat and isofix base. It's only had 12 weeks of use so far, although does have a bit of life left before we _need_ to upgrade. Does anyone know if they sell on well?
> 
> It's actually not very good that there aren't many options available for bigger babies (which I am finding in all sorts of places at the moment. She's too heavy for her bouncy chair, but not sitting enough for other types of seats. But that's a whole other problem! :dohh: )
> 
> I'm not sure about selling seats on. I personally wouldn't buy a car seat from somebody I didn't know because when a seat is in an accident, the car insurer has to replace it but some unscrupulous people will sell on the old seat if it doesn't look damaged, even though there might be damage you can't see. Obviously you're not doing that but if I didn't know you, I couldn't be sure. Do you know anybody who might buy it? Or a friend of a friend type of thing?
> 
> My LO is about 99th centile for length so we had trouble with bouncers and stuff too. We originally had the cheapest M&P bouncer but then we bought a more expensive one from there that was longer and stronger. After she outgrew that, we bought this - https://www.mothercare.com/Precious-Planet-Newborn-Toddler-Rocker/dp/B0034JBZT4?_encoding=UTF8& If you search for newborn to toddler chairs, there are a few. They're a bit plasticky and bright but my daughter's lasted her till about 12 months/23lbs. She only stopped using it because she prefers sitting on the sofa, it still fits her now.Click to expand...

Yeah I thought he same about selling the seat. I wouldn't buy one from a random either. Obviously I don't mind keeping it for the next one, but it seems a waste if the next one is just as big... I do have a friend who is currently about 10 weeks, I'll see if she would like it. 

I've seen that seat before and am now kicking myself we didn't go for that first! :dohh: Again, I didn't know what to search for so all I ended up finding was bouncy chairs & high chairs. Thank you :flower:


----------



## lynnikins

at about 10/12 weeks we started putting EJ in his bumbo with it backed up agaisnt something and a pillow behind his head/back and he loved it , i dont know about your DD's head control but it might be an option for a seat


----------



## Dimbo

lynnikins said:


> at about 10/12 weeks we started putting EJ in his bumbo with it backed up agaisnt something and a pillow behind his head/back and he loved it , i dont know about your DD's head control but it might be an option for a seat

Her head control's great, and she's even sat on my lap without my support for about 20 seconds (long enough for me to video it - luckily the camera was next to me [sorry proud mum moment :blush:]) but wasn't sure about how much leg room the bumbo's have as she has hugely chunky legs. I have a friend who has one so I might ask her to try hers out next week and see how she does. Thanks :flower:


----------



## Eala

Haven't been on here before today to see your posts before, Dimbo, but have you seen the Graco DuoLogic series? You can see them on carseat.se - https://www.carseat.se/store.html

I appreciate that they are more expensive, but they are suitable from birth. We have the DuoLogic 2, and the seat part actually comes off like a normal infant carrier, and reclines pretty much flat (or as flat as a normal infant carrier anyway!)

Just thought I'd throw that out there as another option, in case you hadn't seen it :flower:


----------



## pinkclaire

Also just to add dimbo babies growth really slows down at 4 months, well it did for us anyway so you may have longer left in your car seat than you originally thought. I was panicking at 3 months as james was growing so fast bit he's slowed right down and is still in his infant carrier at nearly a year xx


----------



## mommyof3co

Just wanted to add a pic :) It's a really awful pic haha, it was late but we got the van last night so I was able to put him back in RF, he fell asleep on the way home and Mark had reached over and unclipped his chest clip so he was starting to move. But first ride back RF!!

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/hs040.snc6/167016_493921981266_515016266_6173982_2791297_n.jpg

See his horrible head :( He fell and slammed it into the corner of the wall a couple nights ago, we ended up in the ER it was so bad, there are some pics from the ER in my pregnancy journal and the rest of the story there.


----------



## Eala

Aww poor Hayden! That looks like a really nasty bruise. Hope it's not causing him too much pain and that it heals up soon :hugs: But yay for RF again!

We're taking my Mum's previous carseat (she has a Volvo one now) to give to my childminder. Currently CM has our infant carrier (which does to 9kg) but my Mum's infant carrier is a 0+ and does RF to 13kg. Don't think CM will be happy, she was asking the other day if Roo can finally go FF... :dohh: We were initially kinda worried about what we'd do when Roo grows out of the 0+ seat, but we have a plan now... All she has to do is not go over 13kg (or get too tall for the seat) until she is 2 :rofl:


----------



## Dimbo

pinkclaire said:


> Also just to add dimbo babies growth really slows down at 4 months, well it did for us anyway so you may have longer left in your car seat than you originally thought. I was panicking at 3 months as james was growing so fast bit he's slowed right down and is still in his infant carrier at nearly a year xx

I really hope that's the case for us! I measured her yesterday and she's 64 or 65 cm long (difficult to do yourself) which is almost 99.6 centile. Most of her height is in her body though, which is causing the car seat issue. I'm using vest extenders of 3-6 month vests and they are too small this last week. If she continues her own little curve she's making she'll be off the chart after next weeks weigh in. And she's not even 3 months yet :wacko: I think it's time only her legs grew for a bit, then she'd fit the length of her trousers that are 6-9 months :haha:


----------



## MidnightSun

I have been doing a lot of research over the past couple of day with regard to which car seat to get for her and I really do not like what I read about newborns and infant carriers :nope:

I was really liking the idea of the Britax Baby Safe carry cot style one, but when it then said it would need the use of two three point seat belts... well, that idea went out the window!

So just when I thought all hope was lost I cam across this seat ... https://www.carseatinfo.co.uk/index.cfm?sid=19086&pid=292367&item=29714

I got a bit more excited when I saw that it was quite reasonable priced also (£140 - 170) but then almost pee'd myself when I saw it on Bambino Direct for just £76 with free delivery!!!

So, out came the credit card and it's on it's way. PANIC OVER! :winkwink:

And a YT video about it, if anyone else is thinking of purchasing one.. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=anwW4zUYFdc


----------



## kiwimama

anyone got any experience to share on the Sunshine Kids Radian XTSL? Is the only erf carseat I can find over here. I couldn't even import one if I wanted to, as they need to have NZ certification, so it's the only option I have really. Just wanted some reviews from real mums - pros, cons? :flower:


----------



## mommyof3co

That's the one I have:) that pic I posted on the last page is Hayden's. We love it! But in some cars it is hard to install and has a very reclined install so it can take up a lot of front to back room. But it has a very tall shell and Hayden still has loads of room to grow in it and he's very comfortable


----------



## Heidi

Hope its ok to ask this here.

We've just installed our ERF seat and i want to get a mirror so i can see baby in the back seat, she sleeps allot in the car so its just to keep an eye on her really. 

The problem i have is we don't have head rests in the back to attach one to and i'm finding it hard to find a decent one in the UK, do any of you ladies have any recommendations please :flower:


----------



## lynnikins

go to halfords and get a rearview mirror they have sticky ones that you can put on the window with sticky pads or sucker thingies in lots of different sizes


----------



## Heidi

lynnikins said:


> go to halfords and get a rearview mirror they have sticky ones that you can put on the window with sticky pads or sucker thingies in lots of different sizes

I didn't think of that!:thumbup:


----------



## abigail_71

hi ladies, can you give me some advice? I have purchased a Brio Zento on ebay (brand new) and fitted it fine in my car (ford focus) However, it is too upright for my LO, it is imposible for him to go to sleep and he bawled his eyes out on his first outing in it. My partner thinks he can lay a towel under it to angle it a bit better which seems a bit bodge it and leggit to me.....does anyone else know how i can sort it? thank you!


----------



## abigail_71

https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h91/capturedbyALI/brio.jpg

here he is....look at that face. Not happy :shrug:


----------



## Heidi

Does it have tether straps? We had the same problem fitting out besafe car seat, we checked the manual and it said to repeat some steps, e.g re-tightened the tether straps with one of us putting a little bit of pressure on the top of the car seat and it managed to tilt it back just enough for her to have a kip! 

He doesnt look happy bless him.

EDIT:

Just found this on securatot website:


Spoiler
Installing BRIO Zento rear-facing in the back seat, 0-25 kg
Depending on recline desired and space available in the back seat, the BRIO Zento can be used with the
adjustable foot out or folded underneath the seat. Place the BRIO Zento so that the heel sits against
the front edge of the vehicle seat. For a more reclined installation for a young child, or if there is limited
space in the back seat, fold the front foot underneath the BRIO Zento and place the heel on the vehicle
seat, and ensure the back of the BRIO Zento rests against the back of the front seat. In vehicles already
equipped with anchor points on the oor intended for child restraints the tether straps can be attached
directly to these anchor points. For cars without special oor anchor points use the lower anchorage
tether straps provided. These are used to create a tether point around the foot or reclining hinge of
a front seat. There are several ways of anchoring these: To anchor around the reclining hinge of the
front seat  feed the buckle end of the lower anchorage tether strap between the base and seatback of
the front seat through to the rear. Bring the other end around the hinge to the rear. Insert the buckle
through the appropriate slot in the strap to make a slip knot (in this case you will use an opening closet
to the buckle end). Pull the slip knot tight. This needs to be repeated on both sides of the seat to provide
two anchor points. Alternatively the tether strap may be fastened around the front seat foot or glide
rails. In any case the objective is have the lower anchorage tether strap as short as possible in the rear
footwell. Ensure straps do not become snagged on cords, or rub on any sharp edges. The seat anchor
attachment can now be clipped directly onto this buckle. For an even rmer installation feed the anchor
attachment through the tether buckle and back up to the 6-millimeter steel rod at the rear of the BRIO
Zento and click in. Tighten straps as much as possible. Feed the vehicle seat belt through the opening
marked blue in the picture (blue marking on seat cover) between the seat shell and seat cover and push
it rmly into seat belt buckle. Pull the belt tight, attach the locking clip as shown, and check that the seat
is sitting rmly. Further tightening the lower anchorage straps if necessary. While BRIO Zento is approved
for freestanding use in the back seat without the need for any additional support, it is an advantage if
the BRIO Zento is in direct contact with the passenger seat in front.
Installing BRIO Zento forward-facing , 12-18 kg


----------



## MidnightSun

He doesn't look happy, but my goodness isn't he handsome!!


----------



## abigail_71

Thanks guys, wil give it a go and report back!


----------



## veganmum2be

hoping someone here will be able to help me i have just spent the best part of 3 hours looking at all the erf carseats after discovering them a couple of months ago, but am completely baffled.

basicly i want Frank to rf as long as possible, at least until 2, i only want to buy one more carseat (currently in a stage 0) for him to go in at about 6 months, and it needs to fit in a ford fiesta.
does one exist?! 
x


----------



## lynnikins

yeah such a thing does exist
we have a VW golf and the seat we are getting is the Britax Multi-tech ( we are buying from volvo where you can get it as a "part" just labeled differently ) it RF to 25kg which is more than enough my LARGE 2 1/2 yr old only just weighs 18kg so will last him for ages yet, we have been assured it will fit

you should email the guy at carseat.se and he will advise what will fit in your car, just make sure you tell him the make and model hes really good. 

https://www.paulstride.co.uk/ this is your local extended RF supplier so if you go there they will try them out in your car to see what fits best


----------



## veganmum2be

thanks lynette!! :D


----------



## Heidi

veganmum2be said:


> hoping someone here will be able to help me i have just spent the best part of 3 hours looking at all the erf carseats after discovering them a couple of months ago, but am completely baffled.
> 
> basicly i want Frank to rf as long as possible, at least until 2, i only want to buy one more carseat (currently in a stage 0) for him to go in at about 6 months, and it needs to fit in a ford fiesta.
> does one exist?!
> x

We have just gotten this ERF car seat and we have a 3 door fiesta which its fits perfectly in

https://www.securatot.co.uk/besafe-izi-combi-x3?category_id=61

If you check out the gallery there is a photo of it in a fiesta :thumbup:


----------



## kiwimama

Just came across this news article (nz one.)https://nz.news.yahoo.com/a/-/top-stories/8730725/ambiguous-car-seat-laws-under-fire/ Really hoping that if we do erf, we aren't going to be ticketed for it... absurd!


----------



## Eala

That's insane :shock:


----------



## lynnikins

i doubt you would if your child is in an approved restraint for their age/size then its perfectly legal and i would advise that woman to contest the validity of that ticket the law in NZ say a child must rear face to 6months and only that they must be in a correctly fitted ,approved child restraint that is age/size appropriate after that point till they become old/large enough to just have the adult 3 point lap belt


----------



## kiwimama

I know she'll probably get off the ticket fairly easily but just couldn't imagine ever being given a ticket because your child is in a carseat!? We have a huge problem with parents not even buckling their children in, often see parents sitting the front with their belts on with their children bouncing around the back of the car without even being strapped in, let alone in a carseat. :growlmad: 
I just can't imagine why a cop would give a ticket to a parent who is obviously very vigilant about their kids safety in the car - this isn't an isolated incident either..


----------



## emmi26

hi ive just been reading about erf seats i really want one for when my baby outgrows his 0 car seat my problem is harry is very long hes currently only 9 weeks old but he was born 56cm long and is growing in length like a weed !! 
can anyone tell me a good carseat erf for longer babies and where would i get it from ?
any help is great thanks xxx


----------



## lynnikins

EJ was 57cm at birth and at 10months is in a Britax first class we are moving to a Multi tech ass soon as we get back from holiday though


----------



## bky

Since we are going to visit the US in a month, we were planning on renting a carseat. I've just had the bright, if delayed, idea that I could buy one for the same price as a rental, and an ERF at that (and then bring it back with us!). The NZ minimum standard is the same as the US standard, though I guess I might need it to have a specific sticker to use in NZ? :wacko:Will have someone check it for me, but anyhow. Since I've found car seats here in NZ to be uncomfortably expensive, I'd like to get something worth bringing back on the plane.
I've had a browse and am looking at the GracoMyRide 65 and the Cosco Scenera. Both ERF to 35-40lbs. The Graco looks more comfortable, but the Cosco is cheaper. I'm leaning toward the Graco.

Also (as I haven't been through the whole thread), are convertible seats generally ok to be ERF or is more about what they are rated for? We currently have a convertible seat as all the infant capsules only had 3 point harnesses. LO is still many months away from outgrowing it (not even 15lbs yet and short too), but just curious.


----------



## mommy43

my lo is now officially a ERF'er:happydance::happydance::happydance:
her seat arrived this morning we went with britax elite it took me 5 min to fit in the car it fits perfectly we've yet to try it out properly but i sat her in it to adjust the straps before i fitted it n she looked comfy n happy 
will post pics when we test drive properly:)


----------



## lynnikins

bky said:


> Since we are going to visit the US in a month, we were planning on renting a carseat. I've just had the bright, if delayed, idea that I could buy one for the same price as a rental, and an ERF at that (and then bring it back with us!). The NZ minimum standard is the same as the US standard, though I guess I might need it to have a specific sticker to use in NZ? :wacko:Will have someone check it for me, but anyhow. Since I've found car seats here in NZ to be uncomfortably expensive, I'd like to get something worth bringing back on the plane.
> I've had a browse and am looking at the GracoMyRide 65 and the Cosco Scenera. Both ERF to 35-40lbs. The Graco looks more comfortable, but the Cosco is cheaper. I'm leaning toward the Graco.
> 
> Also (as I haven't been through the whole thread), are convertible seats generally ok to be ERF or is more about what they are rated for? We currently have a convertible seat as all the infant capsules only had 3 point harnesses. LO is still many months away from outgrowing it (not even 15lbs yet and short too), but just curious.

from what i know of NZ they are really strict about seats there now caus of the whole booster thing so you definately want a seat stickered for use in NZ 
i know the erf seats are expensive but so will the fine and buying one if you get busted with an " illegal" seat, 
https://www.3news.co.nz/Carseat-mes...-some/tabid/367/articleID/149772/Default.aspx
i dont know if you have seen this


----------



## lynnikins

https://www.ohbaby.co.nz/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=32820&PN=1&TPN=20
this is a NZ based forum's chat thread about erf hun the ladies there will be able to help and have info where you can get the best seat for the best price


----------



## lucy_x

Im looking for a rear facing car seat, 
We have a subaru estate and 2 people ned to be able to get in the back with her as there is 5 (including A in the car!)
:thumbup:

any suggestions?


----------



## lynnikins

check www.carseat.se for ideas on whats avalible theres quite a few avalible on the market
my combi seat which is a britax first class+ goes from birth to 13 kg rearfacing then to 18kg front facing obviously you probably want the best seat that will last longest for the best price but alot of the larger extended rearfacing seats go from the 9kg + mark, 

its worth noting that i can sit between my eldests isofix Front facing seat and the Britax first class in the back of a VW Golf so if you fitted your LO's seat in the center of the backseat ( providing its safe fitted this way taking into account seat contour ) then you could easily have the shoulder space for 2 adults in the backseat as well.


----------



## bky

I'm going to get a Cosco Scenera as that is sold in NZ (for $200 as opposed to the US $40). Unfortunately only the US seats require the sticker so just in the worst of all situations. Even if we don't end up using it here in NZ it's still cheaper than renting one.
I tried asking on my immigration forum if anyone had managed to get a sticker for an imported seat (no one had even thought about the regulations), but in typical fashion they have turned the thread into an argument about electrical standards. :dohh:


----------



## millycat

Hi, Just wondering about the logistics of a rear facing seat in a 3 door car. Still in group 0 seat but it is isofix so it comes in and out, I just lean in to the car. Does anyone have a rear facing seat and only 3 doors? If so could you give me some advice?

For information just in case you need to know I have a vauxhall/opel Corsa.


----------



## lynnikins

you could do it but you would probably have to put it behind whichever front seat you never move and be willing to get in and out of the back seat to strap baby in and out as you would find it hard to lean over the seat to strap them in safely i dont see why not otherwise hun would just be that bit more work ( saying that i often climb between the front seats of my Golf to get in the back between the carseats if we are taking someone else somewhere as i can just fit between the boys lol but its a bit of a funny sight watchiing me do it lol


----------



## delongi

We're looking at getting the BeSafe IZI combi (isofix) group 1 carseat.

Tried the Britax multi tech and the MaxiCosi Mobi but neither fit in my car (Vauxhall merriva 2008) because the seatbelt buckles are on a little strap, rather than being embedded in the seat, which means these seats can't be tightened in enough.

Has anyone got the Izi combi X3?
how easy is it to clean?
how easy is it to get LO in and out, especially if they decide to have a strop :blush:

In theory it wont be moved from car to car that often - sometimes we'll need to leave the seat at nursery if hubby is picking up when i've dropped LO off.

mind you if its a nightmare changing seats we might get the britax for hubby's car which has the buckles inside the seat so hopefully no problems tightening it in. We'll try to get the seat direct from volvo to save £80ish.
For those with the Britax similar questions re cleaning, getting LO in and out etc.
any info greatly recieved
cheeers

PS posted this in Baby Club too to try to catch others


----------



## Rachel_C

delongi said:


> We're looking at getting the BeSafe IZI combi (isofix) group 1 carseat.
> 
> Tried the Britax multi tech and the MaxiCosi Mobi but neither fit in my car (Vauxhall merriva 2008) because the seatbelt buckles are on a little strap, rather than being embedded in the seat, which means these seats can't be tightened in enough.
> 
> Has anyone got the Izi combi X3?
> how easy is it to clean?
> how easy is it to get LO in and out, especially if they decide to have a strop :blush:
> 
> In theory it wont be moved from car to car that often - sometimes we'll need to leave the seat at nursery if hubby is picking up when i've dropped LO off.
> 
> mind you if its a nightmare changing seats we might get the britax for hubby's car which has the buckles inside the seat so hopefully no problems tightening it in. We'll try to get the seat direct from volvo to save £80ish.
> For those with the Britax similar questions re cleaning, getting LO in and out etc.
> any info greatly recieved
> cheeers
> 
> PS posted this in Baby Club too to try to catch others

We have the BeSafe seat but I've never cleaned ours! We've had it for about 8 or 9 months I think. It doesn't seem to get dirty really (although LO doesn't often eat messy stuff in the car). The cover seems to just let you wipe stuff off easily.

It's really easy to get LO in and out. I don't know how it compares to other seats, I'd guess they're all about the same really. Just sit them in it and fasten the straps! It's useful that it has the magnets to hold the straps out of the way when you're sitting LO in it. It's really easy to tighten the straps but you do have to pull it tight around LO's legs to make it tighten properly around the chest. Not a problem though. 

We've not taken it out since it was fitted at the shop we bought it from but they showed us how to fit it and it's really simple. You click it into the isofix, then turn a handle/ratchet to push the bar into the seat and then you put a leg down into the foot rest and fasten it. It is heavy though; after watching the man in the shop carry it out to the car I wouldn't like to do it myself.


----------



## nightkd

Bit late to this thread :lol: but they look great! And what an awesome deal!! We got Evey a Britax Boulevard 70 (in cow print :yipee::lol:) and love it!! :D We used credits from a rewards program at DH's work, so it was basically free. :)

Our infant carseat came used & I've always worried about it, so I think we might get a Graco My Ride for any future babies (unless we can afford a new travel system at that point too) they look all cushy for the smaller babies, whereas I don't think I would have been happy about Evey being in the Boulevard as a newborn..


----------



## lynnikins

looks like a nice seat hunni, i wish we had more seats that rearfaced to 40lb/18kg readily avalible here but we dont we have to basicly buy online or go to a specialist shop


----------



## millycat

Thanks for your reply lynnikins. I'm starting to think I really need 5 doors and husband seems to agree. Just wondering now if anyone can recommend a set up car/seat/position in car. In particular I am intersested in the Recaro Polaris seat.


----------



## Rachel_C

millycat said:


> Hi, Just wondering about the logistics of a rear facing seat in a 3 door car. Still in group 0 seat but it is isofix so it comes in and out, I just lean in to the car. Does anyone have a rear facing seat and only 3 doors? If so could you give me some advice?
> 
> For information just in case you need to know I have a vauxhall/opel Corsa.

Sorry it's a bit late but if a 3 door is your only option, I would look into what seats will fit in your front passenger seat and getting the air bag turned off. At least then other passengers will be able to get in by pushing the driver's seat forward and you won't have to mess around climbing into the back with baby.


----------



## soootired

delongi said:


> We're looking at getting the BeSafe IZI combi (isofix) group 1 carseat.
> 
> Tried the Britax multi tech and the MaxiCosi Mobi but neither fit in my car (Vauxhall merriva 2008) because the seatbelt buckles are on a little strap, rather than being embedded in the seat, which means these seats can't be tightened in enough.
> 
> Has anyone got the Izi combi X3?
> how easy is it to clean?
> how easy is it to get LO in and out, especially if they decide to have a strop :blush:
> 
> In theory it wont be moved from car to car that often - sometimes we'll need to leave the seat at nursery if hubby is picking up when i've dropped LO off.
> 
> mind you if its a nightmare changing seats we might get the britax for hubby's car which has the buckles inside the seat so hopefully no problems tightening it in. We'll try to get the seat direct from volvo to save £80ish.
> For those with the Britax similar questions re cleaning, getting LO in and out etc.
> any info greatly recieved
> cheeers
> 
> PS posted this in Baby Club too to try to catch others

I have the besafe and its fine to clean. the seat cover comes off and can be washed if it needs more than a wipe down (this means removing some straps but once you get used to it its easy. It also comes with a newborn seat bit that catches nappy leaks when they are little. this got washed nearly daily at one point lol. Getting in and out is a little tricky, i seem to bump my girls head on the roof of the car :blush: getting her in and kind of pull her out by her hands (now 15 months). how people cope when they get older i do not know. 
Great seat though


----------



## lynnikins

lol EJ does the limbo under the door frame, head dipped in down then lifted once clear of the doorframe and hips bum and legs dip to go under and in hehe, i found it easier when i put his seat in the middle of the back caus then i dont have to wrestle with the seatbelt either lol


----------



## Pikkle

I haven't had chance to read the whole thread, so forgive me if this has been asked. Is there any way I can get one of these car seats in the UK? DD is 14 months old, and still RF. Pretty sure we have a couple of months left RF but am worried about getting a new FF car seat. I have a 3 door car (gah!) but am searching for a new 4 door car, once I have managed to sell mine. (3 door fiesta and 2 kids, plus OH isn't really ideal!) DD has to go in the front seat in her RF as it just will not go in the back. I hate this, although I make sure she is very safe, I still don't like it. 

Would be fab if these were available in the UK!


----------



## Heidi

Pikkle said:


> I haven't had chance to read the whole thread, so forgive me if this has been asked. Is there any way I can get one of these car seats in the UK? DD is 14 months old, and still RF. Pretty sure we have a couple of months left RF but am worried about getting a new FF car seat. I have a 3 door car (gah!) but am searching for a new 4 door car, once I have managed to sell mine. (3 door fiesta and 2 kids, plus OH isn't really ideal!) DD has to go in the front seat in her RF as it just will not go in the back. I hate this, although I make sure she is very safe, I still don't like it.
> 
> Would be fab if these were available in the UK!

I also have a 3 door fiesta and we have the besafe izi combi from https://www.securatot.co.uk/ it fits well in the back but the front passenger seat has to go right forward, i guess its fine if your short like me :winkwink:
I've gotten used to getting her in and out of it now but i really cant wait to get a 4 door car!


----------



## lynnikins

you can get erf seats in the UK but you do have to buy from one of a few stockists or order from sweden, Volvo have done the britax multi tech with a volvo badge on it for about £150 less than what is avalible from britax so if it fitted then its a good bargin for a erf seat. 
do make sure whatever seat you buy fits your car first though lol


----------



## Miss_Bump

Fab pics and yay for ERF!! :dance:

I though I'd share a pic too ;)
https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g154/SK1PP3R_01/e4e2d697.jpg


----------



## lynnikins

thats awesome hun is that the BFC+


----------



## Rachel_C

UK stockists are listed here - https://www.rearfacing.co.uk/buyersguide.php and also Volvo dealers do the Britax Multi-tech with a Volvo badge on it for a lot less than the Britax one. You don't have to have a Volvo to order it from them.


----------



## Pikkle

I enquired in Halfords about one (only place we have around here!) and they said that they are dangerous after a certain weight, and that its only a couple of countries that supply them for older children, and that we can't get them here. What are the age restrictions on those ones? and why? Thank you!


----------



## jenstar

Pikkle said:


> I enquired in Halfords about one (only place we have around here!) and they said that they are dangerous after a certain weight, and that its only a couple of countries that supply them for older children, and that we can't get them here. What are the age restrictions on those ones? and why? Thank you!

You can get rear-facing ones that go up to about age 4 (average sized child).... but you can't get them in Halfords. 

Halfords and a lot of baby shops only have infant carriers that go rear-facing and they are only safe up to 15kg approx (so roughly 12 months give or take.) They're right you shouldn't use your infant carrier seat above the weight limit, but they've missed the point of what you were looking for I think!


----------



## Sarahwoo

I can't resist posting this piccie of Oliver in his Besafe Izi :)

I keep meaning to take proper pics to show our two ERF seats in the cars . . . I promise I will but I'll have to post this one for now :haha:
 



Attached Files:







IMG00501-20110212-1536.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## pinkclaire

Pickles, if you import you can get them up until 6 years old! The costs are pretty reasonable as well actually. Go on careseat.se there is loads of information on there, also if you email them they will tell you which seats are compatible with your car. I have a small car and found them very useful!

Have you thought about using the front seat? When the passanger seat airbags are disabled and a child is rf this is just as safe, some think even more so due the the safety in the car, its just not what we 'do' in the UK. There are a few articles out there on this if you wanted to read up xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Love all the pics of your LOs rear facing! And people say its uncomfy for them :haha:


----------



## Heidi

^lovely photo, oliver looks very comfy :)

The other day i could hear her laughing and when i looked in my mirror i could see some young lad behind us waving at her and she was waving back out the rear window!!!!:dohh:


A couple of my LO in her besafe izi. 

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v171/dirrtynasty/IMAG0125.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v171/dirrtynasty/IMAG0123.jpg


----------



## ellie

Hi :wave: loving the cute pics!
So we got a Britax first class plus in mothercare (on sale for £100 :thumbup:) and they fitted it for us. Trouble is ... we only have a 2 door car so it was pretty awkward, but its in. K seems very comfy in it but it is a total nightmare to get him in and out of it. Does anyone have RF in a 2 door car with a toddler? I really need some tips on how to get him in and out easier, currently I have to hold him, hold the front seat forward, climb in holding him and kind of throw him across into his seat, then reverse the process on the way out. I'm scared of falling whilst climbing in/out of the car with him. Help :flower:

My parents got a combi seat from Argos too which was about £50 and it looks pretty similar! They have a 4 door though so can easily get him in and out ....


----------



## Rachel_C

ellie said:


> Hi :wave: loving the cute pics!
> So we got a Britax first class plus in mothercare (on sale for £100 :thumbup:) and they fitted it for us. Trouble is ... we only have a 2 door car so it was pretty awkward, but its in. K seems very comfy in it but it is a total nightmare to get him in and out of it. Does anyone have RF in a 2 door car with a toddler? I really need some tips on how to get him in and out easier, currently I have to hold him, hold the front seat forward, climb in holding him and kind of throw him across into his seat, then reverse the process on the way out. I'm scared of falling whilst climbing in/out of the car with him. Help :flower:
> 
> My parents got a combi seat from Argos too which was about £50 and it looks pretty similar! They have a 4 door though so can easily get him in and out ....

Looking at his age, could you start teaching him to climb into the back himself? Obviously I don't mean just tell him to get in the car and that's it, but you could pull the front seat forward and then put him in the footwell standing up. He might be able to climb onto the seat and then you could sit in there beside him, or he might just stay standing in the footwell but at least you'd then have your hands free to get yourself in, then just put him in the seat as you do. If it's cold, I tend to get in the back with LO (not a 2 door car but I like to get inside quickly!) and then put her in her seat while I sit next to her. It gets easier with practise!

The other thing I would consider is whether you could put the seat in the front passenger seat instead with the airbag turned off. That would depend on how you use the car most though, like if it's just you and LO using it a lot of the time, that could be good but if both adults use it a lot and both insist on being in the front, that wouldn't work.


----------



## Sarahwoo

Awww shes so cute! We have the BeSafe in my Freelander and Oliver spends the whole time he's in there either asleep or looking about - I love the the seat position as they can see soooo much! in our other car we have the Mobi, which doesn't give the same height - Oliver always gets excited to go in the BeSafe and have a good nosy at everyone :haha:


----------



## Mel+Bump

Im going to be doing ERF until I feel LO is big enough to be forward facing, so around 2yrs I think (maybe longer). Im looking at getting her a new car seat around easter and just wondered which one you all recommend? :flower:

Shes 6kg, so not heavy and shes still small in length (we still have the headhugger in the infant car seat and her feet don't reach the end lol). She would fit in her carseat for ages yet but as Ive got money coming in at easter Id rather invest while I can. I really dont want to spend above £150 but if it gets enough :thumbup: then I could be swayed lol.


----------



## lynnikins

aww shes itty bitty hun, you might find shes a bit swamped in some of the larger ERF seats


----------



## Mel+Bump

I did wonder about buying it and then just using it once I think she fits nicely. Ive had a look at the britax first class and I dont think she'd be comfy in the newborn bit but possibly too small without it.


----------



## Rachel_C

If you don't need it yet, I would really wait because you never know what might happen with prices or what new seats might come out. I don't know if you saw that Volvo have taken a Britax seat (the multi-tech) and put their own logo on it then reduced the price by loads? I think they're the first car manufacturer to do that but others might follow suit. If you buy now, you could miss out on something great, not to mention any safety improvements that might happen. I'd just put the money in a savings account until you need the seat.


----------



## pinkclaire

Keep her in the infant carrier as long as it's safe as they are the safest type! Maybe put the money away somewhere for a few months time? Xx


----------



## lynnikins

yeah put it in an ISA for now hun keep it safe and then invest when you need it, so lucky shes still in an infant carrier caus EJ was out of his by 4 months


----------



## soootired

Pikkle said:


> I haven't had chance to read the whole thread, so forgive me if this has been asked. Is there any way I can get one of these car seats in the UK? DD is 14 months old, and still RF. Pretty sure we have a couple of months left RF but am worried about getting a new FF car seat. I have a 3 door car (gah!) but am searching for a new 4 door car, once I have managed to sell mine. (3 door fiesta and 2 kids, plus OH isn't really ideal!) DD has to go in the front seat in her RF as it just will not go in the back. I hate this, although I make sure she is very safe, I still don't like it.
> 
> Would be fab if these were available in the UK!

I got mine from snowflakes website, very helpful site


----------



## tiggercats

Just a question about ERF in the front of cars. I went to my nearest stockist to try a multi tec and the guy was incredibly helpful. We were going through all the possibilities and I asked if I could fit the seat in the front if I disabled the airbag. He told me that it still isn't recommended as sometimes the airbags can still deploy in an accident even if switched off. It worried me slightly as I assumed switching off an airbag made it safe and i hadn't heard that before. He also said any child (that needs a seat/booster) should not be in a front seat with an airbag because the force of the airbag is too much for a child in the case of an accident.

Does anyone have any links to research about child seats in the front of a car? I always prefer to do my own reading than to take what someone else says as gospel.

:happydance: I ordered my volvo multi tec and it should be here next week. 

Last thing, I've just read somewhere this evening that the volvo seats come out at about £127 because the VAT on children's products is 5%. I will be calling my volvo dealer tomorrow to check this out.


----------



## Dimbo

We went to our most local dealer who had both in stock yesterday and explained why we were looking so early (she's just turned 4 months) and the most helpful guy said that out of the Britax multitech and the Besafe (which is the one I was leaning towards actually) that the multitech will last her longer rear facing. He couldn't believe she was only 4 months, and because she's meant to hit the 18kg at 2.5 years if she keeps on her line (99.6) and is tall then the Multitech will last longer. 

Does this match what everyone else has found? 

We asked him to try it in the car, can he did, as I was worried about it not being reclined enough for her as she's till so young (although always pulls her head up in her current seat nd gets frustrated she's laying back so much) and she sat in it like she owned it :haha: However, she has about another inch to grow in the body before she can go in it as the straps are about an inch abover her shoulders. Which meant we got out easy with not ordering it there and then. We'll be going to Volvo to order it once she's grown a little bit more (probably a couple more weeks)

ETA: Tiggs, they harnessed the seat to the front seat when they put in it my car, so is there anywhere in the front of your car to anchor it to? Also, if you don't mind me asking, why do 
you want him in the front? Would it not be better in the back?


----------



## tiggercats

Dimbo, I don't actually want him in the front, I was just testing theories. The only time I'd need him in the front was if I had to transport loads of stuff. I'm thinking cycling holiday, so bike and luggage, but i can probably take wheels out of the bike and shove luggage in the front. 

I might be dreaming this, but if you fit an ERF in the front did I read correctly it doesn't need to be tethered?


----------



## Cattia

Just spotted this thread. We have the Britax Hi Way. We're getting on well with it now that we've figured out how to fit it. The only trouble is that we have to move it a lot between cars. We don't have an isofix base as my car doesn't have isofix being an older model. I was wondering if anyone knows whether you can get spare straps for it? It would be much easier if we had the straps already fitted into my car and DH's car so we didn;t have to fumble around with them every time and could just attach the seat to straps that were already fitted.


----------



## Heidi

securatot sell straps on there own :)


----------



## Eala

https://www.carseat.se/are-car-seats-in-front-seat-safe/

This is a great page about why having an ERF seat in a front seat is actually ok (presuming you can deactivate the airbags). Hakan is a lovely person, I'm sure if you e-mailed and asked for links to the research carried out he'd be happy to provide them.

When I bought the Volvo seat, it was £150 (before the VAT increase) and with a discount (I forget how much, sorry). I don't know about the VAT being 5% on children's items, as I'm fairly sure we were charged the full 17.5%.


----------



## Rachel_C

Eala said:


> https://www.carseat.se/are-car-seats-in-front-seat-safe/
> 
> This is a great page about why having an ERF seat in a front seat is actually ok (presuming you can deactivate the airbags). Hakan is a lovely person, I'm sure if you e-mailed and asked for links to the research carried out he'd be happy to provide them.
> 
> When I bought the Volvo seat, it was £150 (before the VAT increase) and with a discount (I forget how much, sorry). I don't know about the VAT being 5% on children's items, as I'm fairly sure we were charged the full 17.5%.

Protective and safety equipment is supposed to be charged at 5% - https://customs.hmrc.gov.uk/channel...CE_CL_000107&propertyType=document#P139_10133


----------



## Eala

Really? Wow, I'd have to get a look at the invoice (my Mum has it for the guarantee).

Probably only says "VAT = X amount" and I'm too crap at maths to know whether or not that was 17.5% or not :blush:

I do know it was £150 though.


----------



## pinkclaire

Tell us and I'll work it out for you xx


----------



## Kota

well I've finally taken the plunge and bought the Radian XTSL from the States to be imported over to Australia. God I hope it fits our car!! There'll be no sending it back if it doesn't... I'll need to go and buy a bigger car! :lol:

Fingers crossed it gets through customs okay as well. *sigh*

God I wish Aust did ERF so I didn't have to go overseas for a seat.


----------



## Dimbo

tiggercats said:


> Dimbo, I don't actually want him in the front, I was just testing theories. The only time I'd need him in the front was if I had to transport loads of stuff. I'm thinking cycling holiday, so bike and luggage, but i can probably take wheels out of the bike and shove luggage in the front.
> 
> I might be dreaming this, but if you fit an ERF in the front did I read correctly it doesn't need to be tethered?

Ahh, I see. I read somewhere, probably secureatot, that the front is just as safe as the back as long as the airbag is disabled. However, I don't see how the multitech can be as safe if it's not tethered.... but then I haven't read anything about them being in the front so I am probably just missing something. I should probably find out though, in case I ever need to put her in the front. I shall research when I have time.


----------



## Miss_Bump

lynnikins said:


> thats awesome hun is that the BFC+

Yes it is and I think its fab!

Evie looks so comfy I feel slightly jealous :haha:


----------



## bubbles123

Hello, ladies. I've had a flick through the posts and sorry if this has been asked already but does anyone know what the Volvo Britax mutli tech is actually called? It's just that I'm in a long email conversation with my local Volvo dealership and they are being very helpful but I'm having trouble actually getting them to track down the right seat. Can anyone who's bought one help me out with the name and tell me what you actually asked for? Thanks


----------



## Eala

You need the part number :) It's 31320139


----------



## FsMummy

ive never even heard of extended rear facing. well not until now anyway, thanks for the info.


----------



## bubbles123

Eala said:


> You need the part number :) It's 31320139

Thankyou!!!! :thumbup: They have started emailing me technical drawings asking if it's the right cars seat - I have no idea! You would think Volvo don't actually want to sell any, what with it not really having a name or any details of how you can buy it without a mass internet hunt.... Hopefully the parts number will work X


----------



## tiggercats

The part number has changed, it is this one https://vccs.volvocars.se/Accessori...08-)/2010/all/all/all/ShowDocument/VCC-420660

Part. No. 
30756951


----------



## tiggercats

How strange, although the part number has changed on Volvo's website it is the old number on the invoice 31320139

I collected mine today and when they called he confirmed the price of £146.05, I asked if that was including the 5% VAT he said it was including VAT. When I arrived to collect it he said that on their system it came up with 20% VAT and he checked with HMRC to confirm it should only be 5% VAT on child safety seats, which it is, so I got it for


£127.80 £121.71 + £6.09 VAT


Absolute bargain, cheaper than many FF seats on the market. 

Now all I need is for the little squirt to grow a bit.


----------



## bubbles123

Well, the parts number (31320139) worked and it has been ordered for me. He said he is ordering it from Sweden, so that gives me hope it's the right one! I'm going to pick it up on Tuesday so fingers crossed it fits but he said no problem he can just send it back if it doesn't. Thanks for your help ladies. I never would have tracked it down without this thread as I am too scared to order from Sweden myself in case it didn't fit. :flower:


----------



## peanut56

I just want to thank you for this thread. I had never heard of extended rear facing before BnB. It seems to be uncommon where I live. After reading this thread and doing my own research online, I have decided I am DEFINITELY going to do this. Anything that makes my baby girl safer, I will do. 
It kind of angers me that I've never heard of it before. Is it like that in the UK, or just where I am? I didn't even know you COULD have a child 1+ rear facing. I feel like this should be a lot more well known. 
Thank you!!!


----------



## Rachel_C

It's like that in the UK too. It's such a horrible shame that it's not well known but I think it can and will improve. I was talking about it to my mum and she said that when I was a baby (I'm 26), there weren't even infant car seats. You were expected to sit with your baby on your knee or put their moses basket on the back seat. My parents were laughed at because they bought a special harness for me and my moses basket! Seat belts weren't a legal requirement then either. So that's how much things can change in less than 30 years... hopefully ERF will be far more common in the future.


----------



## Kota

At least its legal where you are, if not well known. In Australia there are NO seats that are ERF approved for over 12kgs, so basically, once your baby hits 12kgs, you have to turn them, most people will turn at 6months and about 9kgs, and not think twice about it, I've been looked at so strange that P is still rear facing at 13months. :(. 
Whats worse is that not only are there no approved seats, but over here, to use a seat that isn't Australian approved, is considered illegal, so by me importing one from America to do what I believe safest, I'm technically breaking the law. Such a crap situation to be put in. 
They've recently reviewed all the infant/child restraint laws here as well and it was hoped that there would at least be an allowance for ERF, but no. and what sucks most, is that one of the companies over here actually has the design and ability to build one that could be approved, but won't because they don't believe that there is a market for it.. 
But until someone brings one out, there will never be a market for it as the majority just have no idea.


----------



## Kota

My radian just arrived! :dance: It's soo lovely, can't wait to get it in the car.


----------



## Rmar

Kota,

You have probably mentioned this before but I am really time poor so I can't go back and read but is your Radian meeting Australian standards and if so, what does it rear face up to?

We are purchasing a Britax AHR but that only goes up to 12kg's in RF position(so much better than the 9kg ones that everyone else seems to be getting). Looking into what we are going to do after the baby hits 12kg's (or gets too tall). I don't really want to go against the law. Would be great if the ERF Britax ones could be approved for Australia.


----------



## Sarahwoo

Kota we want to see pictures!! :)


----------



## Kota

Rmar said:


> Kota,
> 
> You have probably mentioned this before but I am really time poor so I can't go back and read but is your Radian meeting Australian standards and if so, what does it rear face up to?
> 
> We are purchasing a Britax AHR but that only goes up to 12kg's in RF position(so much better than the 9kg ones that everyone else seems to be getting). Looking into what we are going to do after the baby hits 12kg's (or gets too tall). I don't really want to go against the law. Would be great if the ERF Britax ones could be approved for Australia.


Nope, it doesn't. I've been reading my head off for the last couple of months trying to figure out what I should do, and after LOTS of research and looking at other Aussie parenting forums, it would appear the Radian is by far the most popular ERF seat that people will get imported. 
NOTHING in Australia is approved over 12kgs RF, which SUCKS. and whats worse, is that it isn't even a saftey standard that its not meeting, because the Radian would pass any Aussie standards by FAR. It's actually a design standard. Because Australian cars are rarely built with LATCH./Isofix, they won't approve a seat that primarily uses this. Its really quite ridiculus. 

Anyway, from everything I've read, if you were unlucky enough to be pulled over, the chances of a cop knowing that your seat is not Aust approved is slim to none. 

You CAN get them approved over here... but you need to purchase 3 seperate seats, and give 2 of them to the safety standards testing people. They will perform whatever tests they need to, and when it passes, you get approval to use your seat. What sucks about this, is that you could do that for the Radian, get it approved, and then your best friend could go get the same seat, but theres wouldn't be approved and they would have to go and give them another 2 seats to test as well. :wacko: Stupid huh! 

So yep, after really thinking about it, we've decided to 'break the law' and get the ERF in. I'd rather know my child was in the safest possible seat he could be for as long as he can be. But obviously its entirely up to the individual to take the risk,.


eta - however it rear faces up to 20kgs! so much better then the piddly 9kg or 12kgs you can get here.


----------



## Kota

Sarahwoo said:


> Kota we want to see pictures!! :)



Here you go!
It's not in the car yet as its been raining all afternoon, but hopefully can get it in there tomorrow. 

https://i56.tinypic.com/2960x8i.jpg


----------



## Eala

Aww he looks like he really loves his seat!! What a gorgeous smile :flower:


----------



## Sariana

I had never heard of ERF until I started using BnB! I have been looking in to getting out of my (very nearly) 6 month old. Does anyone know if the Volvo/Britax multi tech would fit in to a 2009 Vauxhall/Opel Corsa? Thanks.


----------



## Sarahwoo

Great photo, looks like his seat is already a hit!!


----------



## Eala

Sariana said:


> I had never heard of ERF until I started using BnB! I have been looking in to getting out of my (very nearly) 6 month old. Does anyone know if the Volvo/Britax multi tech would fit in to a 2009 Vauxhall/Opel Corsa? Thanks.

Is it a 3 door? I know the Multi Tech fits in a Honda Jazz (which is just a bit bigger than a Corsa) but I could imagine it being a footer to fit in a 3-door car.

The Multi-Tech is fitted with a seatbelt, not Isofix, which can cause a problem. Although it had loads of room in the Honda Jazz, the seatbelt fittings wouldn't work with the seat. The belt clips (that the belt clicks into) need to be set into the seats, not on pieces of belt. This is because if the clips are on bits of belt themselves, the seat can move about.

Hopefully that helps a bit!


----------



## pinkclaire

I have a MG ZR, so another small hatchback and was recommended by Hakan to have the Britax hiway, which I just ordered today! I cannot wait for it to come 2-5 days apparently!


----------



## Sariana

Eala said:


> Sariana said:
> 
> 
> I had never heard of ERF until I started using BnB! I have been looking in to getting out of my (very nearly) 6 month old. Does anyone know if the Volvo/Britax multi tech would fit in to a 2009 Vauxhall/Opel Corsa? Thanks.
> 
> Is it a 3 door? I know the Multi Tech fits in a Honda Jazz (which is just a bit bigger than a Corsa) but I could imagine it being a footer to fit in a 3-door car.
> 
> The Multi-Tech is fitted with a seatbelt, not Isofix, which can cause a problem. Although it had loads of room in the Honda Jazz, the seatbelt fittings wouldn't work with the seat. The belt clips (that the belt clicks into) need to be set into the seats, not on pieces of belt. This is because if the clips are on bits of belt themselves, the seat can move about.
> 
> Hopefully that helps a bit!Click to expand...

Hi thats for your reply :)

Its a 5 door (I should of said). so that would make it easier to fit. I'm pretty sure that the buckets sit in the seat but im not 100% I will check when my husbands gets home from work in 30 mins. My biggest concern was that it would make sitting in the front passenger seat uncomfortable.

Think I might orderone from the local Volvo dealer and see if it fits, nothing ventured, nothing gained.


----------



## Eala

Sariana said:


> Eala said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sariana said:
> 
> 
> I had never heard of ERF until I started using BnB! I have been looking in to getting out of my (very nearly) 6 month old. Does anyone know if the Volvo/Britax multi tech would fit in to a 2009 Vauxhall/Opel Corsa? Thanks.
> 
> Is it a 3 door? I know the Multi Tech fits in a Honda Jazz (which is just a bit bigger than a Corsa) but I could imagine it being a footer to fit in a 3-door car.
> 
> The Multi-Tech is fitted with a seatbelt, not Isofix, which can cause a problem. Although it had loads of room in the Honda Jazz, the seatbelt fittings wouldn't work with the seat. The belt clips (that the belt clicks into) need to be set into the seats, not on pieces of belt. This is because if the clips are on bits of belt themselves, the seat can move about.
> 
> Hopefully that helps a bit!Click to expand...
> 
> Hi thats for your reply :)
> 
> Its a 5 door (I should of said). so that would make it easier to fit. I'm pretty sure that the buckets sit in the seat but im not 100% I will check when my husbands gets home from work in 30 mins. My biggest concern was that it would make sitting in the front passenger seat uncomfortable.
> 
> Think I might orderone from the local Volvo dealer and see if it fits, nothing ventured, nothing gained.Click to expand...

It's really quite compact in the back seat (compared to my Graco DuoLogic2, which is also billed as being "compact") so I think you'd be ok for legroom. I think the 5 door Corsas are quite similar in size to a Jazz, and there was easily enough legroom in the front seat for a passenger when we tried the MultiTech.

You could try e-mailing Hakan at www.carseat.se and see if he has any pics of the Multi Tech in a Corsa (or similar sized car?) He doesn't need to know that you'll then buy the seat from Volvo (poor Hakan :blush:), but it might help you get an idea of how much room you'd have. 

Reason I suggest this is that I'm not entirely sure if you can return the seat once you order it from Volvo. They don't hold them in stock, you see, you have to order it in to your local dealer, and once they take it out of the box I'm not sure they'd take it back if it didn't fit (although I don't know how this fits in with UK retailer laws right enough).

Fingers crossed the buckets are set into the seats ;) (And thank you, I now know the word for those clips :rofl:)


----------



## Sariana

Eala said:


> Sariana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eala said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sariana said:
> 
> 
> I had never heard of ERF until I started using BnB! I have been looking in to getting out of my (very nearly) 6 month old. Does anyone know if the Volvo/Britax multi tech would fit in to a 2009 Vauxhall/Opel Corsa? Thanks.
> 
> Is it a 3 door? I know the Multi Tech fits in a Honda Jazz (which is just a bit bigger than a Corsa) but I could imagine it being a footer to fit in a 3-door car.
> 
> The Multi-Tech is fitted with a seatbelt, not Isofix, which can cause a problem. Although it had loads of room in the Honda Jazz, the seatbelt fittings wouldn't work with the seat. The belt clips (that the belt clicks into) need to be set into the seats, not on pieces of belt. This is because if the clips are on bits of belt themselves, the seat can move about.
> 
> Hopefully that helps a bit!Click to expand...
> 
> Hi thats for your reply :)
> 
> Its a 5 door (I should of said). so that would make it easier to fit. I'm pretty sure that the buckets sit in the seat but im not 100% I will check when my husbands gets home from work in 30 mins. My biggest concern was that it would make sitting in the front passenger seat uncomfortable.
> 
> Think I might orderone from the local Volvo dealer and see if it fits, nothing ventured, nothing gained.Click to expand...
> 
> It's really quite compact in the back seat (compared to my Graco DuoLogic2, which is also billed as being "compact") so I think you'd be ok for legroom. I think the 5 door Corsas are quite similar in size to a Jazz, and there was easily enough legroom in the front seat for a passenger when we tried the MultiTech.
> 
> You could try e-mailing Hakan at www.carseat.se and see if he has any pics of the Multi Tech in a Corsa (or similar sized car?) He doesn't need to know that you'll then buy the seat from Volvo (poor Hakan :blush:), but it might help you get an idea of how much room you'd have.
> 
> Reason I suggest this is that I'm not entirely sure if you can return the seat once you order it from Volvo. They don't hold them in stock, you see, you have to order it in to your local dealer, and once they take it out of the box I'm not sure they'd take it back if it didn't fit (although I don't know how this fits in with UK retailer laws right enough).
> 
> Fingers crossed the buckets are set into the seats ;) (And thank you, I now know the word for those clips :rofl:)Click to expand...

Yes they do sit inside the seats, whoop! I've read that the MT needs 60 cms of room to be fitted in the back where as the hi-way needs 55cm. I will find a tape and go measure my seats tomorrow. 

I never thought about volvo not taking it back I kinda just thought I wouldn't pay until it was fitted and if it didnt fit, say I had changed my mind. Maybe thinking about it thats a bit cheeky :haha:

Poor guy I will send him an e-mail asking. I have seen pics of it in the back of a onda civic sport and that looked tiny in the back....

Only thing is I couldn't find anywhere to attach the tether straps. Am I right in thinking that you can loop them around the front seats? like this https://www.carseat.se/store.html?gclid=CJeZjJPhqqcCFUEa4QodIEa8mA on page 9. Has anyone done this?


----------



## Heidi

Sariana said:


> Only thing is I couldn't find anywhere to attach the tether straps. Am I right in thinking that you can loop them around the front seats? like this https://www.carseat.se/store.html?gclid=CJeZjJPhqqcCFUEa4QodIEa8mA on page 9. Has anyone done this?

It probably varies between different car seats but when i got our izi combi you had a choice of attaching the tether straps to the seat runners or through the actual seat like you said if there isnt actually a gap for them to go through on the runners.


----------



## Eala

Yah, some cars have things on the seat runners which you can loop the tether straps through, otherwise the straps go round the seats. That's what I had to do in my parents' C4. It was a bit of a faff, but once I'd figured out where the gap was between the back and um... seat of the seat haha:) it wasn't too difficult.


----------



## Sariana

Excellent thank you ladies. You guys have been so helpful :)


----------



## Eala

You're welcome! :) Hope you find that it works in your car :thumbup:


----------



## tiggercats

Sariana, I have the MT for a astra estate (2000), there isn't loads of legroom in the front once the seat is in, I wouldn't want to be there for a long journey and i'm only 5'4". 

There is a corsa listed as having a besafe izi combi isofix https://community.babycentre.co.uk/...all_drive_and_erf_seat_we_have_-_updated_list no comments as to legroom though.


----------



## Heidi

tiggercats said:


> https://community.babycentre.co.uk/...all_drive_and_erf_seat_we_have_-_updated_list

Thats a really useful list would be good if we had one on here! :)


----------



## pinkclaire

Yes I think we should start one hehe


----------



## bathbabe

Anybody have a renault clio (2001 model) 
I have a 3door one and just wondering if anybody else has and is erf?


----------



## APmama

Hi, i'm new on here and looking for a recommendation for a RF seat. My LO is a small 18 month old and still fits in his infant seat (goes up to 29 lbs and he is about 23lbs, with a good inch above his head in it). I need to get him a stage 1 seat soon though.

It would be used in a Land rover, Mondeo and Mazda 3. We tried a Besafe Izi, but given that we are a tall family (upto 6 foot 4) it did not even fit in the Land Rover. *I wondered if anyone else is tall and has any of these cars? If so, what do you use? * At the moment his infant seat fits with about 1 inch spare at the back.

I was considering getting a Britax First Class Plus, as it is widely available, reasonable price and RF till 29 lbs. Going by LO's growth he would be around 3 years old then, if not older. *Has anyone used this seat to RF longer than the usual 1 year?*
Other options are the Britax Multi Tech and the 2 way elite. I am concerned that these seats are apparantly larger than the besafe izi?

*Could anyone measure any of the seats for me, from where their back/bum is along the bit where their legs go?* I was wondering if the more upright position of a stage 1 seat would provide more space and legroom than the infant seat he has currently as his knees are already right up or stretched to have him in a near V shape!!


----------



## APmama

tiggercats said:


> Sariana, I have the MT for a astra estate (2000), there isn't loads of legroom in the front once the seat is in, I wouldn't want to be there for a long journey and i'm only 5'4".
> 
> There is a corsa listed as having a besafe izi combi isofix https://community.babycentre.co.uk/...all_drive_and_erf_seat_we_have_-_updated_list no comments as to legroom though.

The izi combi didn't leave much legroom in our Land Rover Discovery, so i don't think it would in a Corsa :(


----------



## Eala

OK, I have had the Multi-Tech in a Honda Jazz with enough legroom for my DH (5'11'') in the front comfortably :shock: I guess it goes to show that the outer size of the car doesn't always equate to inner size! The Multi-Tech we own is currently in a Citroen C4, again with plenty of legroom.

Another option is the Graco DuoLogic series, which you can buy from www.carseat.se. The seats can be fitted with either Isofix OR a seatbelt (very unusual in ERF seats). My DuoLogic2 has to date been fitted in the following cars:

Volvo 850
Mazda 6 Estate
Citroen C4
Honda Jazz
Renault Vel Satis
Renault Scenic
Ford Focus.

None of them had any issues with leg room (although the seats did have to go forward to allow it to be fitted).


----------



## Rachel_C

APmama said:


> tiggercats said:
> 
> 
> Sariana, I have the MT for a astra estate (2000), there isn't loads of legroom in the front once the seat is in, I wouldn't want to be there for a long journey and i'm only 5'4".
> 
> There is a corsa listed as having a besafe izi combi isofix https://community.babycentre.co.uk/...all_drive_and_erf_seat_we_have_-_updated_list no comments as to legroom though.
> 
> The izi combi didn't leave much legroom in our Land Rover Discovery, so i don't think it would in a Corsa :(Click to expand...

We have the Izi Combi in a Golf and it fits ok. It leaves about 4-5 inches of legroom for the front passenger, which is enough for me at 5'5" and has only been a problem for a fairly tall guy who wasn't expecting it when he got in the car. Men always moan though! 

This page - https://www.securatot.co.uk/rear-facing-vehicle-compatibility - has a comparison of sizes of seats. On the list there, the BeSafe seat looks smallest, but it doesn't include all of the available seats. You may be able to find sizes for other seats on the manufacturer's website though.


----------



## pinkclaire

APmama said:


> Hi, i'm new on here and looking for a recommendation for a RF seat. My LO is a small 18 month old and still fits in his infant seat (goes up to 29 lbs and he is about 23lbs, with a good inch above his head in it). I need to get him a stage 1 seat soon though.
> 
> It would be used in a Land rover, Mondeo and Mazda 3. We tried a Besafe Izi, but given that we are a tall family (upto 6 foot 4) it did not even fit in the Land Rover. *I wondered if anyone else is tall and has any of these cars? If so, what do you use? * At the moment his infant seat fits with about 1 inch spare at the back.
> 
> I was considering getting a Britax First Class Plus, as it is widely available, reasonable price and RF till 29 lbs. Going by LO's growth he would be around 3 years old then, if not older. *Has anyone used this seat to RF longer than the usual 1 year?*
> Other options are the Britax Multi Tech and the 2 way elite. I am concerned that these seats are apparantly larger than the besafe izi?
> 
> *Could anyone measure any of the seats for me, from where their back/bum is along the bit where their legs go?* I was wondering if the more upright position of a stage 1 seat would provide more space and legroom than the infant seat he has currently as his knees are already right up or stretched to have him in a near V shape!!

Just a thought, but you could always put the seat in the front as long as you can de-activate the front passenger airbags? Research has shown that an rf seat in the front with airbags deactivated is just as safe as the back, if not safer due to the extra safety often added to the front if the car from manufacturers. That way you may have more room in the back?


----------



## ~RedLily~

I should be ordering mine tomorrow, I'm getting the DuoLogic 2 :D I'm so excited to get it :lol:


----------



## MrsRabbit

Do any stores over there allow you to try buckling the display model in the car to see if it'll fit? A few baby stores here do.

DD is RF in a Evenflo Tribute it goes to 35lbs RF and she's currently 25lbs. I currently have Dad agreeing to RF as long as she's happy in the car and isn't freaking out. I'm hoping to get to age 2. Although I know 3 is better we'll see.


----------



## Eala

~RedLily~ said:


> I should be ordering mine tomorrow, I'm getting the DuoLogic 2 :D I'm so excited to get it :lol:

Yay!! The DuoLogic2 is a great carseat, we love it :D


----------



## kate.m.

Hiya!
I have only just started looking into ERf & think it's fantastic & why on earth do so few ppl do it?! Anyway, i have a million questions to ask (mostly about where to buy, can i try them 1st, prices & what will fit my car!! lol!) but was just thinking i can imagine it being a bit like being a cloth newbie & everyone asking the same questions over & over! I know we cant have another sticky, but would it be possible to include FAQs on the 1st post of this thread? x


----------



## pinkandfluffy

kate.m. said:


> Hiya!
> I have only just started looking into ERf & think it's fantastic & why on earth do so few ppl do it?! Anyway, i have a million questions to ask (mostly about where to buy, can i try them 1st, prices & what will fit my car!! lol!) but was just thinking i can imagine it being a bit like being a cloth newbie & everyone asking the same questions over & over! I know we cant have another sticky, but would it be possible to include FAQs on the 1st post of this thread? x

I was going to put exactly these questions in a post :haha:


----------



## Dimbo

We picked up and fitted our Volvo special today. Love it! She fell asleep on the way home so got her seal of approval :thumbup:
Also love the price. £127.80, thanks Tiggs for the VAT heads up. 

And it's so much easier to get her in and our because with her other seat on the isofix base, it was quite high and didn't have much room to move her around to get her in. She usually ended up with a leg cocked over the side :haha:


----------



## bubbles123

I picked up my Volvo seat today - it's great, I'm really pleased with it. However, it wasn't the rebranded Britax mutli tech I was expecting! The parts man at the Volvo dealership tried the numbers you guys gave me - 31320139 and 30756951 - but was unable to get anything as he said that the parts number kept saying not recognised. Instead, what was sent from Sweden was a specific volvo only rear facing car seat that goes from birth to 18kg (it's non isofix). It's parts number was 31263083. As I said it only fits in Volvos (we have a V40 and it turns out all Volvos have specific ERF points on the bottom of the front seats to attach the straps to - I had always wondered what they were for!). It came in at just under £200 with the support leg (seat was £157.98 and support leg was £38.24). I will try to upload some pics when I get a chance as it is another seat we can add to the list if people have a Volvo and is the only one I've seen that can be used right from birth up to 4ish without needing to buy a separate infant seat.

So I've no idea why I couldn't get a multi tech, maybe as we had a Volvo they sent this one instead but it's all worked out well as the seat is fab and fits really well. :flower:


----------



## Eala

bubbles123 said:


> I picked up my Volvo seat today - it's great, I'm really pleased with it. However, it wasn't the rebranded Britax mutli tech I was expecting! The parts man at the Volvo dealership tried the numbers you guys gave me - 31320139 and 30756951 - but was unable to get anything as he said that the parts number kept saying not recognised. Instead, what was sent from Sweden was a specific volvo only rear facing car seat that goes from birth to 18kg (it's non isofix). It's parts number was 31263083. As I said it only fits in Volvos (we have a V40 and it turns out all Volvos have specific ERF points on the bottom of the front seats to attach the straps to - I had always wondered what they were for!). It came in at just under £200 with the support leg (seat was £157.98 and support leg was £38.24). I will try to upload some pics when I get a chance as it is another seat we can add to the list if people have a Volvo and is the only one I've seen that can be used right from birth up to 4ish without needing to buy a separate infant seat.
> 
> So I've no idea why I couldn't get a multi tech, maybe as we had a Volvo they sent this one instead but it's all worked out well as the seat is fab and fits really well. :flower:

How random! It'll be interesting to see :)

Also just wanted to mention that the Graco DuoLogic 2 (not sure about the 1 and 3 models) are birth to 18kg also :)


----------



## bubbles123

Following on from my previous post, here are some pics of my new Volvo only car seat. It is a bit different from some of the other ERF seats I have seen - it seems a bit taller and sits very tight against the front seat. Anyways, according to the manual it fits all Volvos (some models need an extra seat booster though) and it fits really well, with plenty of leg room for LO. It doesn't move an inch! You can order the usual range of accessories too - mirror, sun screen, hood, play tray for toys that attaches to the seat etc. I would recommended it to anyone who has a Volvo. (details of parts number, price etc are in my previous post.) :flower:
 



Attached Files:







S1051370.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 10









S1051373.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 11









S1051375.jpg
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 12









S1051376.jpg
File size: 39.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Eala

That's really good to know, thanks bubbles :) We love Volvos, though we don't have one at the moment. I'm sure we'll go back to them in the future though, so we'll keep that seat in mind if we ever have need for another one! :D


----------



## veganmum2be

Eala said:


> Sariana said:
> 
> 
> I had never heard of ERF until I started using BnB! I have been looking in to getting out of my (very nearly) 6 month old. Does anyone know if the Volvo/Britax multi tech would fit in to a 2009 Vauxhall/Opel Corsa? Thanks.
> 
> Is it a 3 door? I know the Multi Tech fits in a Honda Jazz (which is just a bit bigger than a Corsa) but I could imagine it being a footer to fit in a 3-door car.
> 
> The Multi-Tech is fitted with a seatbelt, not Isofix, which can cause a problem. Although it had loads of room in the Honda Jazz, the seatbelt fittings wouldn't work with the seat. The belt clips (that the belt clicks into) need to be set into the seats, not on pieces of belt. This is because if the clips are on bits of belt themselves, the seat can move about.
> 
> Hopefully that helps a bit!Click to expand...

hey i was just having a browse, and noticed your comment, i dont have a car but my mum drives a ford fiesta and i would need a carseat that would fit in there, however the seatbelt clips are not set in the seat, they are attatched to belt...does this mean no erf car seats will work? theres no isofix either. 
thanks in advance!
xx


----------



## Eala

veganmum2be said:


> hey i was just having a browse, and noticed your comment, i dont have a car but my mum drives a ford fiesta and i would need a carseat that would fit in there, however the seatbelt clips are not set in the seat, they are attatched to belt...does this mean no erf car seats will work? theres no isofix either.
> thanks in advance!
> xx

I'm afraid that my very unhelpful answer is that I don't really know! :blush: I'm not familiar with fitting seats other than the ones I have, so don't know if others are as stringent about belt fittings. Also, it could depend on the length of the strap; the Multi-Tech manual had very clear pictures showing how long was too long (iykwim). The little bits of strap in the Jazz seemed really quite long, whereas I know some cars have much shorter straps at that point.

I think it'd be worth you asking an expert, so perhaps you could try e-mailing Hakan at www.carseat.se? He's sure to have come across this kind of problem before, and is SO nice :) Can't recommend carseat.se enough!


----------



## veganmum2be

thankyou, i am going to email tomorrow when i've asked mum what year it is, as i got excited when i saw a 3 door fiesta with erf carseat on that website...but then read that the years the cars were brought out affects things, i haven't a clue whn it comes to cars haha! :D


----------



## Rachel_C

You could also contact a Ford dealer and find out if the seatbelt clips can be changed to shorter ones if they're quite long. I don't have any personal experience with this but it seems like it should be a fairly simple job to change them really.


----------



## Heidi

veganmum2be said:


> thankyou, i am going to email tomorrow when i've asked mum what year it is, as i got excited when i saw a 3 door fiesta with erf carseat on that website...but then read that the years the cars were brought out affects things, i haven't a clue whn it comes to cars haha! :D

I have an X reg (2000) 3 dr Ford fiesta and i have a Besafe Izi combi which fits fine in the back, you do have to have the front seat all the way forward though.


----------



## kate.m.

Does anyone have any experience of fitting an ERF seat in a *ford ka *(old style, x reg)? Everything's a bit of a pain to fit in the car: buggies, baby carrier... so im already imagining im going to have trouble!! 
thanks1
x


----------



## pinkclaire

veganmum2be said:


> thankyou, i am going to email tomorrow when i've asked mum what year it is, as i got excited when i saw a 3 door fiesta with erf carseat on that website...but then read that the years the cars were brought out affects things, i haven't a clue whn it comes to cars haha! :D


I've ordered a Britax hi-way which Hakan advised is good in small hatchbacks that dont have isofix! I havent got it yet so I cant give you a review right now, should be getting it soon but having problems with the delivery xx


----------



## veganmum2be

i emailed today to find out, if the straps are ok, and its ok to tether around the seat, then we're happy to loose use of front seat if necessary.
i know mum wouldn't be interested in getting new belts fitted as the car is worth nothing and would be replaced as soon as finances are more sorted!
heres hoping!
:)


----------



## peanut56

I apologize if this question has been asked in this thread already...
Has anyone encountered any negativity toward ERF? Today I was asking a friend of mine if she knows of a store that sells Sunshine Kids car seats, and I was telling her about ERF. She has 2 kids, 3 and 7 months. She got really pissy about it. "Well it can't be THAT safe if the government doesn't make people do it." "I think it's mean to keep your kid facing back where she can't see you and you can't see her". "Nobody I know does it so how safe can it be?" 
I think she probably got her back up about it because like most people here, she forward faced her older child as soon as he hit the weight and age requirement, and plans on doing the same with her younger child. I was treading lightly with her because I didn't want to make her feel like I was questioning her parenting or anything, but clearly she still didn't like that I said ERF was safer. 
Has anyone else come across this? How do you deal with it?


----------



## Eala

I deal with this kind of thing in the same way I deal with negativity about cloth nappies. If I think the person is open to it, I'll explain about how it has been found to be safer, mention about Sweden's car safety record etc etc. If, however, I don't think that the person really wants to hear my reasons, then I usually just say something like "We're doing what works for us" and leave it at that. I refuse to get drawn into an argument, because someone who is willing to be rude about my choices probably isn't going to listen to why I chose that option.

ETA - I've only really come across negativity face-to-face once. Mostly people just haven't heard of it over here. I try to be careful, when I'm explaining about why we ERF, not to phrase things in a way that sounds like I'm criticising parents who turn their child.


----------



## pinkclaire

I get negativity a lot, people think I'm being over-protective and a bit paranoid. If they're happy to make comments to me about how 'weird' I am, I always say I've watched safety videos with ff and rf car seats and that image will never leave my mind and as a mum I have to do whats safer, I'd rather his legs be a bit uncomfortable and be safer! 

My child, my decision! I find I tend to get it off people who dont have kids more which bugs me, I feel like saying come back when you've got your own and you might understand! :haha:


----------



## Rachel_C

I usually just mention "internal decapitation" and that shuts people up because they either don't know what it means, or they realise I'm right, or they think I'm totally nuts and walk away quickly :rofl:

Like when people say "Oh but what about her legs, wouldn't she prefer to have more room?" I'll say something like "She's actually got loads of room and it's better for children to keep their legs bent but if ever it does become a problem, I'd much rather her have squashed legs than be internally decapitated in an accident."


----------



## peanut56

I understand that she was probably rude because she felt like I was saying the way she puts her kids in the car is "unsafe" or something. But she asked why I was planning on doing it, and I gave her the honest answer. I think from now on when someone asks me why, I'll just say "Because I wanna". :haha:


----------



## Eala

Even if she thought you were saying she was unsafe (which you obviously weren't), she didn't need to react that way :hugs:


----------



## binxyboo

I have just got back from Mothercare who fitted the Maxi Cosi Opal combination seat into my Smart Fortwo!
I know it isn't ideal, but I can't afford to get another car (certainly not another that is sooo cheap to run) and a combi seat seemed like the best compromise.
I shall post some pics when my seat arrives.


----------



## Eala

Ooh that'll be interesting to see how it looks in your car, Binxy! Looking forward to seeing the pics :)


----------



## binxyboo

I originally went to get the britax Firts Class Plus fitted. It was safe enough in itself, but left me with a huge blindspot. I was worried about cyclists and motorbikes and the sales lady told me that having a safe car seat is one thing, but if it makes you more prone to accidents then its safety is defunct!
She could see I really wanted to try ERF for as long as possible and asked if I wanted to try the Opal which fitted like a dream!
She was very pro-ERF, telling me that I was doing the right thing having him ERF and that she was also saddened at the lack of seats available in the UK. :)


----------



## TigerLady

Haven't been here in ages.. but I just had to get excited to someone who would care. :haha:

DD's ERF seat arrived this morning! :dance: We have a Radian XTSL for DS (he's still RF at 20 months, 35 lbs :thumbup: ). I love it so much, we got DD the same, just different design. I can't wait to get home from work and install it! :rofl:


----------



## bubbles123

I've had no real negativity at all about ERF. People have just been interested and asked where their feet go etc - but that's fair enough as it's the first thing I asked! When I've explained they've just gone fair enough. I do think people who react negatively are just incorrectly assuming your questioning their choices which of course you're not - you are just doing what works best for you.


----------



## Eala

binxyboo said:


> I originally went to get the britax Firts Class Plus fitted. It was safe enough in itself, but left me with a huge blindspot. I was worried about cyclists and motorbikes and the sales lady told me that having a safe car seat is one thing, but if it makes you more prone to accidents then its safety is defunct!
> She could see I really wanted to try ERF for as long as possible and asked if I wanted to try the Opal which fitted like a dream!
> She was very pro-ERF, telling me that I was doing the right thing having him ERF and that she was also saddened at the lack of seats available in the UK. :)

Wow that is fantastic!! Go go Mothercare! So nice to hear of someone getting a positive ERF reaction, as opposed to the ignorance/outright rudeness which other people have encountered! The salesgirl I spoke to in my local Mothercare told me it was the law to turn them when they reached 20lbs :dohh:

TL - Yay for your little girl's ERF seat! I'm so jealous of the pretty designs you guys have for seats over there. Ours are all so dull :rofl:


----------



## pinkclaire

I got james' RF car seat yesterday! We got the Britax hi-way, it does fit in our car, but I am not convinced I have fitted it correctly, anyone else on here got one I can ask a couple of questions? 

Also there is less space for his legs than before, is that correct? I was under the impression that the seat compensated for it a small amount? At 1 his legs are practically up in the air, cant imagine what they will be like at 4?! Can anyone reassure me on this as I know thats what my hubby will say when he sees him!


----------



## tiggercats

I know some of you have already done this but please could you add you ERF seat and car to this thread as a future resource for other parents looking to see what might fit their car. https://www.babyandbump.com/natural-parenting/550884-erf-seat-your-car.html Thanks. 

I'm a bit sad :( I have the volvo multi tech but it is still sitting in the box taking up precious space in my bedroom as LO is still too little. I think and hope he will gain the extra 250g (10oz approx) in about 6-8 weeks.


----------



## Eala

Tiggercats, I had a similar issue when I was looking into erf seats, in that Roo was too small. Technically still is, I don't think she's 20lbs yet! This was why I initially plumped for the duologic as it is birth to 18kg. Howver, when I emailed Hakan to ask for advise, he said that for erf seats, the weight limit is not as important. It's more that baby has to be able to sit up themselves with good head control. He would have been quite happy to sell me a multi tech or any other "9-25kg" seats, and I think Roo was about 16 or 17lbs at the time.


----------



## mkwife

How long does Opal rear face for?


----------



## Eala

From the Maxi Cosi website - it rear-faces to 13kg. Then turns and will forward face to 18kg.


----------



## binxyboo

HOORAY - my car seat has arrived. Unfortunately, the delivery man woke Daniel up so I can't fit it just yet.


----------



## binxyboo

I have a Smart Car. 
One of these if people are unfamiliar with them

https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-ash1/v77/202/57/646376454/n646376454_79965_434.jpg

I did have this set up in my car. The Maxi Cosi Cabriofix Infant car seat with EasyFix base

https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/197841_10150099820276455_646376454_6517800_6318281_n.jpg

I want to rear face for as long as possible, so I am now the proud owner of the Maxi Cosi Opal Combination seat. 

https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/190559_10150099820846455_646376454_6517806_1747906_n.jpg
https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/200412_10150099820981455_646376454_6517807_7180575_n.jpg


----------



## Heidi

Daniel looks very cosy in there! What a funky little car you have :)


----------



## Eala

Awww Binxy I love your car!! And the seat looks fab in there. Daniel looks like he loves it too :D


----------



## peanut56

I'm looking at either the Sunshine Kids Radian Premier or Sunshine Kids Radian XT. Can anyone tell me, are these easy to use? I mean in terms of buckling them in, tightening the straps, etc...I've been doing some research on convertible seats and read reviews about other brands being incredibly difficult/annoying to use.


----------



## Kota

we've just got the radian xtsl and have it fitted in the back seat using a shoulder/lap seatbelt as my car doesn't have isofix. It comes with a D ring strap that is secured around the bottom of the front seat ( a fixed part not a part that moves) and is top tethered to that. 
I've never installed a seat before and found this really easy as long as I followed the instructions carefully. it comes with everything you need and we've got it so it barely moves a ml. It is tall, and reclines a fair amount, so the front seat has had to go forward, for most this would't be a problem but my OH is over 6ft so it leaves him with little leg space. Oh well, my LO is in the car more often then he is. :lol: 
They are simple to buckle up and use, we got all the strap settings right inside before we installed it and now its no problems, lengthening/tightening the straps while its installed is also simple. I'm very happy with it and P loves it.


----------



## Cattia

Sorry if this has been asked before in this thread, I can't bring myself to read all 608 posts! 

We have the Britax Hi Way which we got from the Sweedish website. It was £240 and we are really pleased with it. However I have just been looking through the Tesco catalogue and they have several car seats that do forward and rear facing. The ones I am looking at are:
My child travel basic car seat - £49.95
My Child Remi plus - £59.95
Britax First Class SL PLus - £159.95
Jane Racing - £179.95

Do you think these are as good as the imported ones? Are the really cheap ones just as safe? 

We are due to have our second child in a few weeks and although stage 2 car seats are a little way away, I am going to be working less and if there is a cheapter alternative, I am very keen to take it!


----------



## lynnikins

the problem with stage 0+,1 combi seats is that they only go to 18kg and only 12/13kg rear facing, i have the britax first class plus for EJ and hes nearly at the rear facing weight limit, its a good seat for larger babies who cant stay in an infant carrier and are too small for larger purpose made rear facing seats or even from birth they can be good but its not a great solution caus you only get limited use from them before they are outgrown and have to be forward facing. iyswim


----------



## Eala

Cattia said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before in this thread, I can't bring myself to read all 608 posts!
> 
> We have the Britax Hi Way which we got from the Sweedish website. It was £240 and we are really pleased with it. However I have just been looking through the Tesco catalogue and they have several car seats that do forward and rear facing. The ones I am looking at are:
> My child travel basic car seat - £49.95
> My Child Remi plus - £59.95
> Britax First Class SL PLus - £159.95
> Jane Racing - £179.95
> 
> Do you think these are as good as the imported ones? Are the really cheap ones just as safe?
> 
> We are due to have our second child in a few weeks and although stage 2 car seats are a little way away, I am going to be working less and if there is a cheapter alternative, I am very keen to take it!

Are you getting a travel system for your new LO? I mean, what carseat are they going to be using first? The reason I ask is because there are seats you can get which do birth-18kg rear-facing. Depends on how big your child is, but that could be at least 4 years old.

My seat, you can take the seat part off and carry it (like a normal infant carrier), and it'll go in the car without the base as well. It's the Graco DuoLogic 2. They also do a DuoLogic1, which is cheaper, but I don't think the seat comes off. It's the same in every other way though.

If you're wanting to have an Infant carrier first, and then go for a stage 1 ERF seat, then you could look at the Volvo (Britax) MultiTech. It's the exact same as the Britax MultiTech, just it has a Volvo badge. The Britax seat sells for £200+, the volvo one is £130 from a Volvo dealer. It'll ERF to about 5 or 6, then be a forward-facing harnessed seat, then be a booster seat. So it's a lot of seat for the price! We got one for my Mum's car :) It's a 9kg + seat, so you could probably start using it when your LO outgrows their infant seat :)

Hope that helps :flower:


----------



## pinkclaire

When I asked Hakan about the same thing, he said in combi seats there is always something that has to give to let them be both RF and FF? I just purchased a hi-way from a british company for £200 inc delivery if that helps?


----------



## TigerLady

*Peanut56:*

I agree with this. :thumbup: I've got 2 Radian XTSLs and love them. They are definitely tall and recline a bit, so compromise the front seat leg room a bit. Not a problem for me (5'9) but more of a nuisance for my DH (6'4). However, he still manages to tolerate it. 

The first time I installed one it was a bit of a bear, especially because I don't have LATCH in the SUV I use them most in. They are much easier to install in the Honda that has LATCH. But, as long as you follow the instructions carefully and keep at it, you'll get it. Now, I can install them quickly with no trouble from memory. :thumbup:

As far as tightening straps and getting them in and out, I find this MUCH easier than other ERF seats. MIL has a different one in her car and it is much harder. The low profile of the Radian is very nice for this.* It can be a little tricky to pull the strap to tighten the harness, but there is a trick! Use one hand to reach behind the seat, gather the straps in your hand, and pull them down to tighten. Then use the other hand to pull the strap by their feet to secure the harness in place. Works like a charm!*


Kota said:


> we've just got the radian xtsl and have it fitted in the back seat using a shoulder/lap seatbelt as my car doesn't have isofix. It comes with a D ring strap that is secured around the bottom of the front seat ( a fixed part not a part that moves) and is top tethered to that.
> I've never installed a seat before and found this really easy as long as I followed the instructions carefully. it comes with everything you need and we've got it so it barely moves a ml. It is tall, and reclines a fair amount, so the front seat has had to go forward, for most this would't be a problem but my OH is over 6ft so it leaves him with little leg space. Oh well, my LO is in the car more often then he is. :lol:
> They are simple to buckle up and use, we got all the strap settings right inside before we installed it and now its no problems, lengthening/tightening the straps while its installed is also simple. I'm very happy with it and P loves it.


----------



## bathbabe

Anybody have any experience with ERF and a 3door car? Its a Clio. I just think i wont be able to see the wing mirror with him in the front. (i am able to turn air bag off and i currently use his infant seat in the front)

Im also interested in the Britax Highway II anybody had any experience with these? also do they recline? or just tilt a little bit? if at all.

xx


----------



## hayley x

Anyone here got the volvo cobination seat? on another forum everyone said they paid £146.50 and we just rang and was quoted £200 just a month after they purchased theirs :wacko: was certain on getting it now not so sure? x


----------



## binxyboo

hayley x said:


> Anyone here got the volvo cobination seat? on another forum everyone said they paid £146.50 and we just rang and was quoted £200 just a month after they purchased theirs :wacko: was certain on getting it now not so sure? x

A friend of mine has just got this and she ended up paying more than was originally quoted. Apparently they have only just put their prices up.


----------



## lynnikins

you mean the volvo multi tech?


----------



## Eala

Oh that's annoying if they have put their prices up :nope:

What amount of VAT were they charging on it? If it's 20% then they need to recalculate it, as it should be 5%. That could reduce things a bit, and still make it cheaper than a Britax-badge Multi Tech.


----------



## funny_face

No they have put their prices up, the guy I spoke to in the garage phoned his head office and there wasn't anything that could be done about it (it was 5% VAT).

I was so excited about it, now going for one off carseat.se - just out of spite :haha:


----------



## Eala

Urgh that's so annoying!

The thing is, £200 is still a good price for a Multi Tech - Securatot sell them for £245, not sure if that includes shipping or not though.

I guess Volvo noticed that all of a sudden people were buying the seats, and so put the prices up to make more money. Urgh, I thought better of them than that :brat: (more fool me :blush:)


----------



## hayley x

We went and got one anyway and I can say it was certainly worth the £200, its so well padded and looks so comfy and Daisy was happy to go in it :) Rang at 9 and it was in for 11.30 - how fab is that! x


----------



## Eala

That's fab! Took a day for them to get it for us, as it had to come up from a stock hub somewhere (or something!)

That'd great that Daisy likes it :dance:


----------



## veganmum2be

i bought a britax hi way second hand cos its all i could afford, lo is to small yet, so hoping he still fits in his infant carrier until approx 9months when he will be big enough to go in it!
i'm going to install it in the car as soon as it arrives to try it out :D

so glad it came up, because there isnt many that will fit in a uber small car, but this one apparently does, and i couldn't afford full price....so yippee!


----------



## Eala

That's brilliant - nice one on spotting a bargain! ERF seats really don't come up very often!


----------



## bubbles123

There is something going on with Volvo and the Britax multi tech I think. Like I previously posted my local dealer couldn't get hold of one at all (although got me another fab seat I love!) and there was confusion about the parts number, so I think they must be in the middle of changing/repricing stock. I bet they're noticed they're popular and have upped the price. Although as previously said, £200 is still a good price for an ERF seat.


----------



## Cattia

Thanks ladies, this thread is really helpful :)


----------



## Kess

Can anyone advise?

My aunt has offered me a second hand infant carseat, but I'm not 100% sure of it's history (though 99% sure). My original plan (before I knew the seat had been used by my foster-cousin, which is where the not 100% comes in, I don't know how she's treated it) was to use this and then graduate baby to a Britax Multitech from Volvo, as it's the cheapest ERF seat I've seen. But I looked into a from-birth ERF seat to avoid using my aunt's seat, and found the Akta Graco Duologic 1 (thanks Eala!), which would apparently (according to Hakan) fit nicely in our Skoda Fabia estate and works well from birth. Hakan also recommended the Britax Hi-Way for our car.

The Hi-Way is up to 55lb/25kg, the DuoLogic only 18kg, but even 18kg should take us up to not that far off 5 for an average sized boy, and the DuoLogic has a higher shell so does that mean it's better for taller babies (DH is tall and skinny, I'm short and skinny)?

How long should they rear-face? Until 4 or 5, or longer?

DuoLogic is Isofix, which would reassure me as I'd like to be sure I'm installing it correctly.

Has anyone used the Hi-Way from birth?

I'm not sure the Multitech would fit in our car anyway, so we may have to shell out more for an ERF seat, in which case the DuoLogic or Hi-Way seem to be the best choices.


----------



## Eala

Sorry I haven't replied to your last PM Kess :blush: I've got labyrinthitis at the moment, so my head isn't quite on straight!

I worked out that if my LO was to jump up several centile lines to the 50th centile, then she'd still only hit 18kg at 5 years. As it is, she's still tracking along somewhere around the 2nd centile, so she's not going to be 18kg for a long time :rofl: I think it'll get to the point where they just don't want to RF anymore, or maybe it'll get uncomfortable with the leg room? I don't really know, but someone like mommyof3co who has older kids can probably answer that one :flower:

I know a few ladies on here are using the Hi-Way, so hopefully they can answer your questions about that one :)


----------



## Kess

Eala said:


> Sorry I haven't replied to your last PM Kess :blush: I've got labyrinthitis at the moment, so my head isn't quite on straight!
> 
> I worked out that if my LO was to jump up several centile lines to the 50th centile, then she'd still only hit 18kg at 5 years. As it is, she's still tracking along somewhere around the 2nd centile, so she's not going to be 18kg for a long time :rofl: I think it'll get to the point where they just don't want to RF anymore, or maybe it'll get uncomfortable with the leg room? I don't really know, but someone like mommyof3co who has older kids can probably answer that one :flower:
> 
> I know a few ladies on here are using the Hi-Way, so hopefully they can answer your questions about that one :)

Don't worry about it, I was just wittering on! I find I figure things out better when I repeat the problem a few times to different people, even if they don't have any helpful answer, like my brain just needs to "hear" me re-state the problem, and I'm afraid you became a victim since no-one in RL will talk ERF with me! My Mom thinks it's daft ("All his friends will be forward-facing!" and "Where will his legs go?" and "For HOW long?!") and hubby is wanting to take all this baby stuff one step at a time (so "But this seat might ERF for longer if we have a bigger baby, the other one should go up to 4 years 10 months for a 50th centile baby boy, but what if he's big?" is met with "We don't even know if we'll still be RFing then, lets get to two years and assess").


----------



## lynnikins

i wouldnt count on having an average size baby hun my not even 3 yr old is over 18kg now and he was predicted to be 7lbs at birth he was 9lb 10oz and has always been near top of the centile charts hes the size of most 4 year olds and bigger than some that we know, yes my husband is tall and im average/tall but neither of us would predict us having such big kids ( my youngest is bigger than his brother was at the same age ) 
thankfully i dont have a car currently so not panicing about having a seat for him but need to buy the multi tech when we do need a seat for him


----------



## Kess

lynnikins said:


> i wouldnt count on having an average size baby hun my not even 3 yr old is over 18kg now and he was predicted to be 7lbs at birth he was 9lb 10oz and has always been near top of the centile charts hes the size of most 4 year olds and bigger than some that we know, yes my husband is tall and im average/tall but neither of us would predict us having such big kids ( my youngest is bigger than his brother was at the same age )
> thankfully i dont have a car currently so not panicing about having a seat for him but need to buy the multi tech when we do need a seat for him

Hmmm. I wasn't counting on it, so much as hoping, I think! Thing is, I'm not sure the Multitech will fit in our car (Skoda Fabia). It's an estate, yes, but an estate version of a small car, IYSWIM.

ETA: Oooh, thought! A second child would probably be on the cards (assuming this baby boy doesn't put me off children completely!) before Baby1 got out of ERF, so I'd need two seats anyway. Perhaps I should get the DuoLogic and if Baby1 is big then I can buy a replacement seat that goes bigger and Baby2 (when s/he arrives) can have the DuoLogic? That might work.


----------



## kirmal12

I've just purchased the Britax Hi-way II from carseat.se. I originally wanted the multi tech but it was going to be just to big for my Astra. Hakan at carseat.se was really helpful, try sending a email he will advise you the best seat for your car.


----------



## tiggercats

Eala said:


> Tiggercats, I had a similar issue when I was looking into erf seats, in that Roo was too small. Technically still is, I don't think she's 20lbs yet! This was why I initially plumped for the duologic as it is birth to 18kg. Howver, when I emailed Hakan to ask for advise, he said that for erf seats, the weight limit is not as important. It's more that baby has to be able to sit up themselves with good head control. He would have been quite happy to sell me a multi tech or any other "9-25kg" seats, and I think Roo was about 16 or 17lbs at the time.


Thanks for that, the guy I tested the multi tech with said only from 9kg, but i can't see what difference an oz or 2 makes. I will probably give it a few more weeks as bringing in the infant seat when LO is asleep is just too damn convenient, it might be heavy but better than waking a sleeping baby. 



hayley x said:


> Anyone here got the volvo cobination seat? on another forum everyone said they paid £146.50 and we just rang and was quoted £200 just a month after they purchased theirs :wacko: was certain on getting it now not so sure? x

Cheeky so and so's putting up their price, I'm glad I got mine when I did now.


----------



## Siyren

i've just heard back from hakan

unfortunately lyssa is gonna have to stay FF until the end of may due to finances,
but then we'll be getting the britax hi way II from carseat.se
and i cant wait!


----------



## Eala

That's fantastic! Glad that you found Hakan as helpful as I did :)


----------



## bathbabe

Anybody know if you can try/buy the britax hi way II in the uk?


----------



## Siyren

thanks for the recomendation hun 
yeah i really didnt expect a reply at this time!
i really can't wait to get our new seat.

def ffull recommendation from us about hakan and carseat.se too, we couldnt fault them x


----------



## Eala

bathbabe said:


> Anybody know if you can try/buy the britax hi way II in the uk?

Try having a look here - https://www.rearfacing.co.uk/buyersguide.php

I *think* that the "Britax Nordic Range" _might_ include the Hi-Way Elite, but it was tough finding information on it tbh. Not knowing where in the south west you are, I don't know if any of the places listed as stocking that range are within travelling distance for you :)


----------



## pinkclaire

I purchased my Hi way from incarsafety.co.uk, they were really good and it was the only place in the UK that I found. the seat was £200 inc delivery so the same price as the volvo multi-tech.

I really like mine, and it seems pretty tall to me? I wouldnt have thought height would be much of a problem? Then again my Lo is only 13 months old!

As for from birth, just check you dont need to have an infant carrier for the hospital as many say you do. I personally could not have done without a carrier when he was small, it was good being able to take him out without disturbing him if he was asleep, and also handy if your just popping to the supermarket etc as they just come out the car onto the trolley with out being disturbed! But thats just me personally, and they cant stay in their car seat to long anyway.


----------



## Rachel_C

pinkclaire said:


> As for from birth, just check you dont need to have an infant carrier for the hospital as many say you do.

I was wondering about this actually as we don't plan to use an infact seat at all this time round. I'd love to see them try to stop me taking my baby home though. And what happens if somebody isn't using a car to get home? I might have to ask the midwife at my next appointment!


----------



## Kota

Rachel_C said:


> pinkclaire said:
> 
> 
> As for from birth, just check you dont need to have an infant carrier for the hospital as many say you do.
> 
> I was wondering about this actually as we don't plan to use an infact seat at all this time round. I'd love to see them try to stop me taking my baby home though. And what happens if somebody isn't using a car to get home? I might have to ask the midwife at my next appointment!Click to expand...


When I had P I walked out with him wrapped up in a moby, not a single person asked how we were getting home, if we had an infant carrier, or any car seat (or car) at all.


----------



## pinkclaire

I'm sure most are fine I've just heard horror stories!!


----------



## ~RedLily~

Well I didn't get to order my seat when I said I was going to because some other expenses came up so planned to today but my sister went a bit mad getting bbq food and left me £5 short :dohh:. Today's money went in about 10 minutes ago and I've finally ordered it before anything else can come up :happydance:
I got the Duologic 1 instead of 2 because realistically how much am I going to be able to carry my already very heavy 9 month old and where I live I wouldn't be able to use the wheels on it so seemed a bit pointless and I saved myself £100 :D
I can't believe how excited I am :blush:
Thanks for all your help :flower:


----------



## Eala

Yay!! That's brilliant. I really hope you like the DuoLogic, I love it :D Nice and easy to install too :) Though I should mention - on carseat.se you'll find the instructions in English. Either print them out, or take notes from there, as the instructions in with the seat are about 6 languages, but not English! Or at least, that was the case when I got mine :rofl:


----------



## thesmiths88

Hi there - I have a question please re ERF car seats. Our car is quite old (1998) and I was wondering - do the ERF car seats that use seatbelts to secure it all fit older cars (in that the seat belts are long enough)? I only ask because we had a Land Rover Discovery and the rear seat belts weren't long enough for our original car seat and she had to go in the front when we used that vehicle (which wasn't very often). Thank you.


----------



## pinkclaire

I have the hi-way which uses the seatbelt to fit, it doesnt go round the back like infant carriers so is no longer than a normal person getting in and strapping themselves! They have teather straps instead which you use.


----------



## thesmiths88

Ah thanks pinkclaire - our nearest stockist of ERFs is a 6 hour round trip so we would have to order one from the internet and I didn't want one to arrive, for it not to fit after all that!


----------



## pinkclaire

I think quite a lot are similar fitting, look at the installation videos on carseat.se that might help you to see which ones would be suitable?


----------



## hayley x

Yes we have the multi way and like Claire said it only goes like it would for a person sitting in the seat :) x


----------



## Rachel_C

Most seats have guides for what cars they should fit too. It might be worth ringing round any shops that stock the seat you're looking at and seeing if they've ever fitted one to a car like yours. Some of the guides say that a seat will offficially fit but then the front seat might be rendered useless, so it's probably better to ask if you can.


----------



## veganmum2be

has anyone ever installed tether loops to their car? is it easy to do or is it something i would need to get a garage to do and would they do it? 

thanks in advance if anyone has any answers! x


----------



## kirmal12

bathbabe said:


> Anybody know if you can try/buy the britax hi way II in the uk?

As far as i'm aware the only Hi Way i could find was the first Hi Way not the Hi Way II as i wanted. That's why i purchased from Sweden and because Haken was very helpful for me :thumbup:. I just can't wait to receive it, i keep checking the postal tracker!


----------



## bathbabe

kirmal12 said:


> bathbabe said:
> 
> 
> Anybody know if you can try/buy the britax hi way II in the uk?
> 
> As far as i'm aware the only Hi Way i could find was the first Hi Way not the Hi Way II as i wanted. That's why i purchased from Sweden and because Haken was very helpful for me :thumbup:. I just can't wait to receive it, i keep checking the postal tracker!Click to expand...

Can i ask how much it cost you in total? Including delivery


----------



## kirmal12

I paid in Euros, i still can't tell exactly how much it was yet as my statement hasn't come through but I'm guessing between £280 to £300.


----------



## hattiehippo

Hi! I've got a question about floor compartments and support legs. My Peugoet Partner Combi has floor compartments in the back and I understood that you couldn't use seats with support legs as the leg can punch through the compartment in an accident and this then makes it less safe. All the ERF seats I've seen info on have support legs when used in the back of cars.

Does everyone know if this is the case or has a ERF seat with support leg in a car with floor compartment? I'm keen to ERF Tom if possible but don't really want to have him in the front seat all the time. He's currently in a combination seat and weight wise should be fine in this for a while yet but he is getting tricky to get into it length wise.

Thanks!


----------



## stardust599

Hi everyone

Just popped in with a few questions.

My LO is only almost 5months and has plenty of room left in her infant RF seat as it does up to 13kg and she's only 5.5kg just now. She's over the 75th centile for height though so I'm hoping her head doesn't grow upwards out of it too quickly!!

Anyway, I wasn't going to buy an ERF car seat but I've decided I should.

So can anyone help me find the right car-seat -

2001 Vauxhall Corsa 3 door (very small rear seats with short seat belts, doesn't fit 5 point carseats and I had to get a seat with base and even with that my LOs head almost slumps forward because of the angle of the rear seats so preferably reclining seat)

Up to £200

Not bothered about brand/make as long as it meets all the UK/EU safety standards

Thanks!


----------



## pinkclaire

My britax hi-way would work!


----------



## veganmum2be

i've got the hi way coming and its going (or i hope its going!!) in a ford fiesta sounds similar to yours with the angle of the seats etc
when it arrives i'll post and let you know how it is! x


----------



## TigerLady

veganmum2be said:


> has anyone ever installed tether loops to their car? is it easy to do or is it something i would need to get a garage to do and would they do it?
> 
> thanks in advance if anyone has any answers! x

I would *think* you would need a shop to do it. If they are to be safe, they would need to be properly welded, wouldn't they? I've thought about trying to get my DH to install some (and he even knows how to weld), but I am not sure I trust my kids' safety with his welding skills. :haha:


----------



## Dimbo

TigerLady said:


> veganmum2be said:
> 
> 
> has anyone ever installed tether loops to their car? is it easy to do or is it something i would need to get a garage to do and would they do it?
> 
> thanks in advance if anyone has any answers! x
> 
> I would *think* you would need a shop to do it. If they are to be safe, they would need to be properly welded, wouldn't they? I've thought about trying to get my DH to install some (and he even knows how to weld), but I am not sure I trust my kids' safety with his welding skills. :haha:Click to expand...

When you say tether loops, do you mean the straps, or as Tigerlady says, welding loops to fit the straps to? I wouldn't trust anyone to weld loops in the car (my brother used to be a professional welder, but still wouldn't trust it) Can you not just use the seat runners, or even the seat itself? We used the seat runners and it's very safe. If they can withhold a fully grown adult and the seat itself, then tethering the child seat to it should be no problem.


----------



## veganmum2be

i cant find anywhere under the seat to tether to, but my seat arrived today and in the manual it says you can tether round the seat, so thats what i'll do!
i just saw tether loops for sale on carseat.se and wondered if they would be easy to do before i realised i could just go round the seat...come to think about it i dont quite know how i was planning on installing them, i never thought about welding or how they would be attatched :dohh:

thanks anyway! :D

i never thought i would be so excited about a car seat! :lol: it arrived this morning when i was still in bed, so i ran down and ripped the box open and i cant wait to try it in my mums car!
for some reason i thought the hi way had a minimum weight, but it says 0-25kg so that means he can go in it now?! just have to wait till my mums next over so we can put it in the car!
:D


----------



## veganmum2be

TigerLady said:


> veganmum2be said:
> 
> 
> has anyone ever installed tether loops to their car? is it easy to do or is it something i would need to get a garage to do and would they do it?
> 
> thanks in advance if anyone has any answers! x
> 
> I would *think* you would need a shop to do it. If they are to be safe, they would need to be properly welded, wouldn't they? I've thought about trying to get my DH to install some (and he even knows how to weld), but I am not sure I trust my kids' safety with his welding skills. :haha:Click to expand...

sorry missed this when i replied to other! :dohh:

:lol: i have no idea what i was thinking, i think i presumed they would just be screwed down, haha, but now i have put thought into it i see the logic! 
x


----------



## modo

The Daily Fail has an article on ERF :shock:

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...-facing-car-seats-age-safety-experts-say.html


----------



## mandarhino

Ah but it is a scare story Modo. What else would appear in the Mail? 

We were following the Mail on our work twitter account and had to take them off due to their madness. That's saying a lot given who else we follow.


----------



## binxyboo

modo said:


> The Daily Fail has an article on ERF :shock:
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...-facing-car-seats-age-safety-experts-say.html

I am now waiting for my MIL to call me telling me that I must RF Daniel for as along as possible :haha:

It may be the Daily Fail - but it is a start!


----------



## pinkclaire

Great to see an article like that in a national, even if it is Daily Mail! I'm off to post the link on facebook, sick of people telling me I'm weird!

Question for you ladies, have any of you got the sun shades you can fit to the car seats? I noticed my LO was in the direct sun yesterday (first nice day for a while!) and thought I could get one that goes acorss the back window, but he does love looking out at everything!


----------



## lynnikins

i have sunshades that fit on the windows and postion them to suit


----------



## pinkclaire

Do you have one across the back window? x


----------



## Rachel_C

hattiehippo said:


> Hi! I've got a question about floor compartments and support legs. My Peugoet Partner Combi has floor compartments in the back and I understood that you couldn't use seats with support legs as the leg can punch through the compartment in an accident and this then makes it less safe. All the ERF seats I've seen info on have support legs when used in the back of cars.
> 
> Does everyone know if this is the case or has a ERF seat with support leg in a car with floor compartment? I'm keen to ERF Tom if possible but don't really want to have him in the front seat all the time. He's currently in a combination seat and weight wise should be fine in this for a while yet but he is getting tricky to get into it length wise.
> 
> Thanks!

I couldn't see if anybody else had answered this. I think I've seen that you can buy special stuff to fill the compartments with to make them safe - I think it's something you'd have to buy from your car dealer and they're specific to each car. Maybe ring your dealer and ask them?


----------



## lynnikins

i have a 2 set so when i knew i would have light hitting the back window i would posistion one ( its bright and winniethepooh themed) on the side of EJ's seat but i found since we drove a vw golf then it really has to be a bright bright day for the sun to be a problem coming in the back window the side window was much worse for it


----------



## Eala

Like lynnikins, we found the side window was more of a pain than the rear window. The main problem with the rear window was headlights from the car behind if it was dark! 

In our old car, we had 2 sunshades on the side window, as it had stupidly long windows and one shade wouldn't cover everything :dohh:

We were actually looking at getting our windows tinted, as there was a place nearby which would do all the required windows for just under £100 (and consider what I'd spent trying to find sunshades to work, it seemed like a good deal :blush:)

But then we sold that car and our new one came with tinted windows :dance: I still have one pop-up sunshade on the side window, as even with tinting, if the sun hits it a certain way, it can be quite bright. But other than that, I don't need it.

Just thought I'd mention tinting as an option! :D


----------



## tiggercats

Can anyone recommend a baby view mirror that does not require fixing to the headrest? My cheap car has no headrests and being an estate I can't use my old stick on mirror because the rear window it too far away, tried the sticky mirror on the side window and can just get a sort of view with LO in his infant seat, not sure it will work with the bigger seat, also the flaming thing has broken again today (the mirror part falls off), not to mention every time i open the door and get the infant seat or LO out I knock the mirror and have to put it right again.


----------



## ~RedLily~

IT'S HERE:dance:

I didn't think it would be here until Monday. I'm a bit unsure as to what the difference between the DuoLogic 1 and 2 is though. I thought the 1 didn't come off the base but mine does and it has the wheels and handle. Is it just that I couldn't use it is the car without the base like you could with the 2?
I'm so happy with it although now it's installed I wont be getting it out because it was a bit of a squeeze to get the seat on the base once it was in the car :lol:
ETA: Does anyone know if there is a seat shade that fit the DuoLogic because the one of carseat.se says it doesn't?


----------



## Eala

Does it def say on the box it's a DuoLogic 1? And the manual and everything? There's someone on this thread (months and months back, so I can't find the post) who has the DuoLogic one, and when we compared the major difference was that the infant seat isn't detachable! They could have updated the design since then, maybe :)

On carseat.se it does say that the DuoLogic 2 seat can be used without the base and function as a normal infant seat, but the DuoLogic 1 can't.

I haven't looked for a seat shade to fit it, I just use window shades (and now our car has tinted windows :))

ETA - just had a look at the manual, it seems that the seat does come off now! Nice, that must make installation WAY easier. I know that I'd find it an utter faff to fit mine without being able to take the seat off :) That makes the DuoLogic1 an even better bargain then, if you can still carry the seat into the house (if you had a smaller/younger baby etc) :)


----------



## Eala

Oh, and in the manual again, it shows a sunhood type thing (although it looks quite small compared to the one they sell on carseat.se). I don't know where it'd be available from though.


----------



## ~RedLily~

It just says duologic on the box and manual. The manual shows that it comes off the base as well though. I guess it must have been updated, that or they sent the wrong one :lol: it's the right colour though.


----------



## ~RedLily~

Just looked on the manual for the duologic 2 and it's got a picture of the neck cushion that isn't on the manuel for the duologic 1 but I have :shrug:


----------



## Eala

How weird! I guess you may have the DuoLogic 2 then? I really don't know enough about the differences to be able to give a definite answer! I don't have mine here to look at just now, but I'll try and see if it specifies anywhere that it's a 2 rather than a 1 when my DH gets home.


----------



## ~RedLily~

Thanks. The only thing that's different so far that I can tell is the colour because I got the one I ordered. I'll take pictures later.


----------



## ~RedLily~

It can be strapped in without the base as well so I'm totally confused :rofl:


----------



## Sariana

Soo excited! just ordered a duologic 1 from carseat.se and I can't wait for it to arrive.
Very interesting what you said about yours Redlily I will see if mines the same or if you did get the "wrong" one :). I was going to get the volvo badged MT but as the price has gone up and both cars the seat will be in have isofix the DuoLogic 1 was a better option in the end. 
Can anyone tell me how long their seat from carseat.se took to arrive? Can;t wait to get my hands on it lol.


----------



## kirmal12

Sariana said:


> Soo excited! just ordered a duologic 1 from carseat.se and I can't wait for it to arrive.
> Very interesting what you said about yours Redlily I will see if mines the same or if you did get the "wrong" one :). I was going to get the volvo badged MT but as the price has gone up and both cars the seat will be in have isofix the DuoLogic 1 was a better option in the end.
> Can anyone tell me how long their seat from carseat.se took to arrive? Can;t wait to get my hands on it lol.

Mine took 4 days:thumbup:


----------



## flubdub

Can someone help me purleeasee :) 

Ok, its probably going to be complicated so bare with me.

We currently have a 7 seater Vauxhall Zafira. The back two seats fold down in the boot. We dont use these seats. We got a 7 seater so that we can accomadate any future children, or any of my kids friends that come over.

After we bought the car, we saw this video; 
it starts about 30 seconds in.
You may find it upsetting, although no people are involved.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-fUsWCsxnuc


Basically, it shows the damage of something running into the back of these 7 seater cars (it is aimed at all 7 seaters with seats in the boot, not just Zafiras). There is nothing between the child/persons head, and whatever runs into the back of it apart from a sheet of glass and an inch of space.

SO, currently in the back of our car (not the boot - just the normal back seats) we have a booster seat, a stage 0 seat for the baby, and a stage 1 seat. It is a VERY tight squeeze, and there literally isnt an inch to spare. 
When my baby grows out of his stage 0 seat, I want him to go into an ERF seat, which I understand are bigger than normal seats? This means that my eldest (he will be 6) will have to go into the seats in the boot.
I am not happy about this, because of the above video.

Is there a way round this aside from buying a new car?


----------



## veganmum2be

sorry no advice i have seen that video before on another erf thread but no one there really had any suggestions excpet parents choosing to sit at back so no kids are in the 'at risk zone' 
x

i always thought erf seats were huge, i have the hi way, its deffinatly the hi way :lol: but it doesnt look any bigger than the 0-4yr forward facng seats, and this acording to the manual is 0-7 years?! it just looks like a normal carseat size wise?!


----------



## flubdub

veganmum2be said:


> sorry no advice i have seen that video before on another erf thread but no one there really had any suggestions excpet parents choosing to sit at back so no kids are in the 'at risk zone'
> x
> 
> i always thought erf seats were huge, i have the hi way, its deffinatly the hi way :lol: but it doesnt look any bigger than the 0-4yr forward facng seats, and this acording to the manual is 0-7 years?! it just looks like a normal carseat size wise?!

Thanks. I couldnt drive the car with one of the kiddies in the back, knowing that they would probably be crushed to death even at a 30mph speed:( I think I will have to shop for a smaller seat.


----------



## Eala

Flubdub I replied on your other thread :) Jist of it was that if it's width which is the problem (ie getting 3 seats side-by-side on the backseat), then you might still be ok. When we talk about ERF seats being bigger, a lot of the time this is more their length/height rather than their width.


----------



## Eala

RedLily... That seat looks identical to mine :rofl: Well, I don't have the top headrest on, as my LO's head is nowhere near the top of the seat :dohh:

Will need to try and remember to take a pic of mine tomorrow :haha:


----------



## ~RedLily~

Sariana said:


> Soo excited! just ordered a duologic 1 from carseat.se and I can't wait for it to arrive.
> Very interesting what you said about yours Redlily I will see if mines the same or if you did get the "wrong" one :). I was going to get the volvo badged MT but as the price has gone up and both cars the seat will be in have isofix the DuoLogic 1 was a better option in the end.
> Can anyone tell me how long their seat from carseat.se took to arrive? Can;t wait to get my hands on it lol.

I ordered mine at about 12.30am on Tuesday (I was too excited to wait :lol:) and it arrived this morning.
I wonder if the seat is the same as mine



Eala said:


> RedLily... That seat looks identical to mine :rofl: Well, I don't have the top headrest on, as my LO's head is nowhere near the top of the seat :dohh:
> 
> Will need to try and remember to take a pic of mine tomorrow :haha:

:rofl: If I had known what the cushion was I wouldn't have put the headrest on but the instructions for the 1 just said to put that on, I thought it was a foot cushion or something :blush:. Although the head rest is probably needed with my LO :lol:


----------



## Eala

~RedLily~ said:


> Sariana said:
> 
> 
> Soo excited! just ordered a duologic 1 from carseat.se and I can't wait for it to arrive.
> Very interesting what you said about yours Redlily I will see if mines the same or if you did get the "wrong" one :). I was going to get the volvo badged MT but as the price has gone up and both cars the seat will be in have isofix the DuoLogic 1 was a better option in the end.
> Can anyone tell me how long their seat from carseat.se took to arrive? Can;t wait to get my hands on it lol.
> 
> I ordered mine at about 12.30am on Tuesday (I was too excited to wait :lol:) and it arrived this morning.
> I wonder if the seat is the same as mine
> 
> 
> 
> Eala said:
> 
> 
> RedLily... That seat looks identical to mine :rofl: Well, I don't have the top headrest on, as my LO's head is nowhere near the top of the seat :dohh:
> 
> Will need to try and remember to take a pic of mine tomorrow :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: If I had known what the cushion was I wouldn't have put the headrest on but the instructions for the 1 just said to put that on, I thought it was a foot cushion or something :blush:. Although the head rest is probably needed with my LO :lol:Click to expand...

I don't use the cushion either :blush: It just looked kinda...daft, sat on top of the base. Plus, when I got the seat, she was even further away from the top of it than she is now :rofl:


----------



## Rachel_C

Eala said:


> Flubdub I replied on your other thread :) Jist of it was that if it's width which is the problem (ie getting 3 seats side-by-side on the backseat), then you might still be ok. When we talk about ERF seats being bigger, a lot of the time this is more their length/height rather than their width.

I'd agree with this, although I haven't directly compared the width of our BeSafe ERF seat with a FF seat. I was just looking at it today actually thinking that it isn't that wide really. It still sits on its own seat in the car (a VW Golf), rather than spilling over onto the middle seat. As long as you can try out some seats, you will hopefully be able to find one that will fit. Do you have a shop that sells any, anywhere near you? I'd definitely take the two other seats you want on that row of seats and try some out before buying though.


----------



## flubdub

Rachel_C said:


> Eala said:
> 
> 
> Flubdub I replied on your other thread :) Jist of it was that if it's width which is the problem (ie getting 3 seats side-by-side on the backseat), then you might still be ok. When we talk about ERF seats being bigger, a lot of the time this is more their length/height rather than their width.
> 
> I'd agree with this, although I haven't directly compared the width of our BeSafe ERF seat with a FF seat. I was just looking at it today actually thinking that it isn't that wide really. It still sits on its own seat in the car (a VW Golf), rather than spilling over onto the middle seat. As long as you can try out some seats, you will hopefully be able to find one that will fit. *Do you have a shop that sells any, anywhere near you?* I'd definitely take the two other seats you want on that row of seats and try some out before buying though.Click to expand...

I dont think so. Halfords and Mothercare dont sell them, do they? It sounds like we may get away with it them as the other two seats in the back will be boosters by then, not big chunky car seats.


----------



## Rachel_C

flubdub said:


> Rachel_C said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eala said:
> 
> 
> Flubdub I replied on your other thread :) Jist of it was that if it's width which is the problem (ie getting 3 seats side-by-side on the backseat), then you might still be ok. When we talk about ERF seats being bigger, a lot of the time this is more their length/height rather than their width.
> 
> I'd agree with this, although I haven't directly compared the width of our BeSafe ERF seat with a FF seat. I was just looking at it today actually thinking that it isn't that wide really. It still sits on its own seat in the car (a VW Golf), rather than spilling over onto the middle seat. As long as you can try out some seats, you will hopefully be able to find one that will fit. *Do you have a shop that sells any, anywhere near you?* I'd definitely take the two other seats you want on that row of seats and try some out before buying though.Click to expand...
> 
> I dont think so. Halfords and Mothercare dont sell them, do they? It sounds like we may get away with it them as the other two seats in the back will be boosters by then, not big chunky car seats.Click to expand...

No unfortunately not but some of the independent shops do. Where abouts in Lancs are you? If you look at the list here - https://www.rearfacing.co.uk/buyersguide.php - there are a couple of shops in the NW. Id ring before going to look though, just in case that list isn't up to date.


----------



## flubdub

Rachel_C said:


> flubdub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rachel_C said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eala said:
> 
> 
> Flubdub I replied on your other thread :) Jist of it was that if it's width which is the problem (ie getting 3 seats side-by-side on the backseat), then you might still be ok. When we talk about ERF seats being bigger, a lot of the time this is more their length/height rather than their width.
> 
> I'd agree with this, although I haven't directly compared the width of our BeSafe ERF seat with a FF seat. I was just looking at it today actually thinking that it isn't that wide really. It still sits on its own seat in the car (a VW Golf), rather than spilling over onto the middle seat. As long as you can try out some seats, you will hopefully be able to find one that will fit. *Do you have a shop that sells any, anywhere near you?* I'd definitely take the two other seats you want on that row of seats and try some out before buying though.Click to expand...
> 
> I dont think so. Halfords and Mothercare dont sell them, do they? It sounds like we may get away with it them as the other two seats in the back will be boosters by then, not big chunky car seats.Click to expand...
> 
> No unfortunately not but some of the independent shops do. Where abouts in Lancs are you? If you look at the list here - https://www.rearfacing.co.uk/buyersguide.php - there are a couple of shops in the NW. Id ring before going to look though, just in case that list isn't up to date.Click to expand...

Thanks for the link. I've bookmarked it. We are the far side of preston, so the nearest ones would be Wigan and Manchester - both about an hour away, but may be worth going if they would fit it too.

If you import a seat from Sweden, who fits it? Theyre quite complicated to fit arnt they? x


----------



## Rachel_C

You'd fit it yourself. We got ours from a shop down here but it's actually really simple to fit (we went for an isofix one). There are loads of videos online for how to do them and the shop you buy it from would help via email too.


----------



## veganmum2be

i installed my hi way :D

it was actually really easy to do, but one thing really bugged me, it comes with a wedge to prop it up to make it lay back further for smaller babies, we needed to use it cos he was too leaned forwards otherwise, but the instructions did not mention it AT ALL. so i was really worried i hadn't done that right but there is no other way for it to go, so it must be right.

its in a 5 door fiesta i uploaded some photos of it installed :D

the front seat can still be used but my knees touch the dashboard and i'm 5'6.
 



Attached Files:







039.jpg
File size: 37 KB
Views: 17









040.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 16









043.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 14









048.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 15


----------



## lynnikins

if your central seat is a full seat with a 3 point belt on it then i would consider putting the erf seat in the centre that way any bulk would be facing the other way to the booster and other seat you have in the car, we fitted our britax first class + rear facing next to a maxicosi priorfix in our golf without it impacting on the safety of either seat and we had this checked by a car seat safety advisor it wasnt standardly installed this way but it was easier if we had to put another adult in the car to have them use the side rather than central seat


----------



## flubdub

Are there any issues with buckle crunch and erf seats? Even though our car is a family car, we have had real trouble finding seats that fit without 'buckle crunch'. :dohh:

Also, does the Britax Multi-tech recline?


----------



## Dimbo

veganmum2be said:


> i installed my hi way :D
> 
> it was actually really easy to do, but one thing really bugged me, it comes with a wedge to prop it up to make it lay back further for smaller babies, we needed to use it cos he was too leaned forwards otherwise, but the instructions did not mention it AT ALL. so i was really worried i hadn't done that right but there is no other way for it to go, so it must be right.
> 
> its in a 5 door fiesta i uploaded some photos of it installed :D
> 
> the front seat can still be used but my knees touch the dashboard and i'm 5'6.

I have a different seat (volvo multitech) so this may be different, but our seat is pulled really tight on the tether straps, and the back of the seat pushes quite hard into the front of the adult seat (making it recline more) This may mean it won't need the wedge. 

I hope you don't mind me saying, it's just I saw the pictures and that's the first thing I thought. It might be different for your seat though. Anyone with the same seat have any ideas?


----------



## Dimbo

flubdub said:


> Also, does the Britax Multi-tech recline?

I have the volvo version and it doesn't recline, but as I said in the post above, you pull it down on the tether straps and it pushes the bottom back of the seat into the seat of the car so it reclines it more. 

Our little one went in it just before 5 months and she has great head/neck control. I don't think I'd have been happy for her to go in much before she did.

Hope that helps .


----------



## veganmum2be

Dimbo said:


> veganmum2be said:
> 
> 
> i installed my hi way :D
> 
> it was actually really easy to do, but one thing really bugged me, it comes with a wedge to prop it up to make it lay back further for smaller babies, we needed to use it cos he was too leaned forwards otherwise, but the instructions did not mention it AT ALL. so i was really worried i hadn't done that right but there is no other way for it to go, so it must be right.
> 
> its in a 5 door fiesta i uploaded some photos of it installed :D
> 
> the front seat can still be used but my knees touch the dashboard and i'm 5'6.
> 
> I have a different seat (volvo multitech) so this may be different, but our seat is pulled really tight on the tether straps, and the back of the seat pushes quite hard into the front of the adult seat (making it recline more) This may mean it won't need the wedge.
> 
> I hope you don't mind me saying, it's just I saw the pictures and that's the first thing I thought. It might be different for your seat though. Anyone with the same seat have any ideas?Click to expand...

no i dont mind you saying :D

do you mean the carseat pushes against the front passenger seat? 
if so the instructions say the carseat must be 10mm away from the front seat, but im not sure if thats what you mean?

the tether straps are as tight as possible, but the seat was still pretty much bolt upright without the wedge, and with the seat being from 0-55lbs the wedge would have to be used for a newborn i would leave it out but that would mean his head would be tipping forward when we drive.
i dont actually like having the wedge in as it felt less solid when its resting on that, than it did on the seat, but i have no idea what to do really.
i'm actually anoyed at the instructions, because for a carseat they weren't very clear and its a big thing to get right.

:shrug: :(


----------



## Rachel_C

veganmum2be said:


> do you mean the carseat pushes against the front passenger seat?
> if so the instructions say the carseat must be 10mm away from the front seat, but im not sure if thats what you mean?

Different seats have different rules. Ours says that the seat must either be firmly pushed into the front seat OR have a 20mm gap between them :)


----------



## veganmum2be

ah ok, thanks, this one deffinatly says 10mm space! x


----------



## pinkclaire

I have the hi-way but mine didnt come with a wedge? Are you sure it wasnt used for packaging? Where did you get yours from? We have a similar problem though the seat could do with a few more holes in the extending bar at the front, my LO is 1 and his head falls down when hes sleeping sometimes, I certainally wouldnt use the seat on a very young baby. I thought it was our car as the actual car seats seem to recline a lot!


----------



## hayley x

Claire Daisy's head leans forward too, but now she is getting used to her seat more the last 3 times she fell asleep her head was back still :) We bought her one of them neck things for long journeys if we know she will fall asleep x


----------



## Dimbo

veganmum2be said:


> Dimbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> veganmum2be said:
> 
> 
> i installed my hi way :D
> 
> it was actually really easy to do, but one thing really bugged me, it comes with a wedge to prop it up to make it lay back further for smaller babies, we needed to use it cos he was too leaned forwards otherwise, but the instructions did not mention it AT ALL. so i was really worried i hadn't done that right but there is no other way for it to go, so it must be right.
> 
> its in a 5 door fiesta i uploaded some photos of it installed :D
> 
> the front seat can still be used but my knees touch the dashboard and i'm 5'6.
> 
> I have a different seat (volvo multitech) so this may be different, but our seat is pulled really tight on the tether straps, and the back of the seat pushes quite hard into the front of the adult seat (making it recline more) This may mean it won't need the wedge.
> 
> I hope you don't mind me saying, it's just I saw the pictures and that's the first thing I thought. It might be different for your seat though. Anyone with the same seat have any ideas?Click to expand...
> 
> no i dont mind you saying :D
> 
> do you mean the carseat pushes against the front passenger seat?
> if so the instructions say the carseat must be 10mm away from the front seat, but im not sure if thats what you mean?
> 
> the tether straps are as tight as possible, but the seat was still pretty much bolt upright without the wedge, and with the seat being from 0-55lbs the wedge would have to be used for a newborn i would leave it out but that would mean his head would be tipping forward when we drive.
> i dont actually like having the wedge in as it felt less solid when its resting on that, than it did on the seat, but i have no idea what to do really.
> i'm actually anoyed at the instructions, because for a carseat they weren't very clear and its a big thing to get right.
> 
> :shrug: :(Click to expand...

I don't think I was quite with it last night when I was trying to explain what I meant. Not into the front seat, into the front part of the back seat. So, if you sat on the seat, I mean where the back of your knees would be. Let me see if i can find a photo.... 
https://www.familytram.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/11/infant-type-seat-500.png

so where the bottom back part of the seat meets the bottom front part of the adult seat, it actually indents into our car quite a lot. This means it reclines more, and her head doesn't bob forward as you say. This might not be as effective on your seat, because as I say ours is different. But it might mean you don't need the wedge.

I pulled the tether straps tight, and moved the support bar onto a shorter setting, and then pull the tether straps tight again. It was so tight for me that I had to pull with one hand and push the back of the seat down with the other hand. This is what the guy from the shop who originally tried it for size in our car said to do. 

I hope that makes more sense.


----------



## veganmum2be

thanks so much for the advice i am going to remove the wedge and mess about with the positioning on the seat, the tether straps are tight but not as tight as you describe.

i bought the seat secondhand as its the only way i would have been able to afford erf to fit our car, i bought it from a lady on here, the wedge does say britax on it and it matches the polystyrine(sp?!) stuff on the bottom of the seat, but it doesnt even mention it in the instructions. i'm going to remove it!
his head lolled about in the infant carseat i think it might just be how the seats are in the car, i just used to hold his head in that so i can just do it until hes bigger i suppose! 

really appreciate the feedback x


----------



## Eala

You could also get a neck cushion to stop his head lolling? I had a similar problem when LO was smaller. I got a Yondi neck pillow, they are made by Trunki! They do a "baby" size, but I got the toddler one which comes all the way around and fastens with magnets. It really helped when my LO was younger.


----------



## veganmum2be

oh the yondi seems like the perfect solution :D
however think i am going to go with the 1+ size, as i think by looking it will only be effective with the magnets, as i think the baby one is more head support to stop head tipping sideways, it will possibly be far to big but will give it a go. 
thanks x


----------



## Eala

veganmum2be said:


> oh the yondi seems like the perfect solution :D
> however think i am going to go with the 1+ size, as i think by looking it will only be effective with the magnets, as i think the baby one is more head support to stop head tipping sideways, it will possibly be far to big but will give it a go.
> thanks x

Yah we got the 1+ size. The baby one looked ok in some pics, but in others it looked odd. I also factored in that my LO had a big head (in comparison with her length/weight) so I figured it might need the 1+ :rofl:

It worked absolutely fine for us :thumbup:


----------



## Eala

flubdub said:


> Are there any issues with buckle crunch and erf seats? Even though our car is a family car, we have had real trouble finding seats that fit without 'buckle crunch'. :dohh:
> 
> Also, does the Britax Multi-tech recline?

Sorry Flubdub, totally missed this post originally :blush:

The Mult-Tech doesn't recline, no. Hasn't stopped my LO slouching into the side padding (very generous sides!) and sleeping :dohh:

Buckle crunch was an issue for me in my Mum's Honda Jazz. The seat belt clips were on stalks of belt, and this meant that we got buckle crunch :( I don't know if the little stalks are longer or shorter than in other cars though. Oh, and the seat in question was the Volvo Multi-Tech again.

I've not tried my DuoLogic in there except as an Isofix, so I'm not sure how that would do. But the belt fitting is a bit different, so it might be ok. I can try it at some point, but I've no idea when I'll next be round there.


----------



## flubdub

Eala said:


> flubdub said:
> 
> 
> Are there any issues with buckle crunch and erf seats? Even though our car is a family car, we have had real trouble finding seats that fit without 'buckle crunch'. :dohh:
> 
> Also, does the Britax Multi-tech recline?
> 
> Sorry Flubdub, totally missed this post originally :blush:
> 
> The Mult-Tech doesn't recline, no. Hasn't stopped my LO slouching into the side padding (very generous sides!) and sleeping :dohh:
> 
> Buckle crunch was an issue for me in my Mum's Honda Jazz. The seat belt clips were on stalks of belt, and this meant that we got buckle crunch :( I don't know if the little stalks are longer or shorter than in other cars though. Oh, and the seat in question was the Volvo Multi-Tech again.
> 
> I've not tried my DuoLogic in there except as an Isofix, so I'm not sure how that would do. But the belt fitting is a bit different, so it might be ok. I can try it at some point, but I've no idea when I'll next be round there.Click to expand...

Well apparently it is quite common with our car to get buckle crunch, as the seatbelts are on an extra length of belt, as you said. But Im sure I can check that out with Britix, or someone. My LO is only young yet, but Im just trying to learn more about RF and also prepare myself if we end up buying an expensive seat!lol


OT, but I was in a baby shop today, a bit like Mothercare, and a shop assistant was showing a young girl a car seat (it was a combination RF and FF). Her baby was about 2 months old and she wanted it FF!!! The shop assistant had to explain that the O had to be 20lb or 9 months old!


----------



## veganmum2be

^:dohh:

i got some advice from hakan at carseat.se about seatbelts on long webbing, he said to twist the female end. so that the plastic bit was touching the seat so its shorter.

x


----------



## flubdub

veganmum2be said:


> ^:dohh:
> 
> i got some advice from hakan at carseat.se about seatbelts on long webbing, he said to twist the female end. so that the plastic bit was touching the seat so its shorter.
> 
> x

Is that the bit that you plug into? Does twisting not make them weaker? 
I was wondering this today as one of the clips in our seatbelts has twisted round, and theyre a bugger to get back!


----------



## Eala

Ooh that's interesting to know about twisting the belt :) I'll keep that in mind, it'd be useful to be able to put the Multi Tech into the Jazz rather than the C4.

I don't think car seat safety is anywhere near pushed enough, you can't really blame people for not knowing the regulations. Heck, I sat through a presentation by the police when I was at the Baby Show, and it still wasn't that clear :blush:


----------



## veganmum2be

flubdub said:


> veganmum2be said:
> 
> 
> ^:dohh:
> 
> i got some advice from hakan at carseat.se about seatbelts on long webbing, he said to twist the female end. so that the plastic bit was touching the seat so its shorter.
> 
> x
> 
> Is that the bit that you plug into? Does twisting not make them weaker?
> I was wondering this today as one of the clips in our seatbelts has twisted round, and theyre a bugger to get back!Click to expand...


sorry i didn't explain it too well, yeah the bit you plug into just turn the whole thing round and round so the webbing that has the plug on one end is shorter :D


girls i'm really not happy with the hi way :(
i wish so badly i could have afforded to have a carseat fitted somewhere, but i just couldn't afford new, at least not one that would fit my mums silly little car!

i took the wedge out today and we went out, but he was really squished up, its just so upright...which really makes no sense as the carseat is 0-55lbs, so a newborn should be comfy sat in it, and i dont see that being possible.
i do have a head thing on order but really i dont see that making much of a difference.
i could just pop him back in his infant carrier for longer, but that was a nightmare in the car too.
also when i look at pictures of the hi way installed in cars everyone seems to have done soemthing different, like the belt going through the lock offs, some have the non plug in side (iykwim :lol:) both bits of belt going through some only have one bit. we did both as thats what the manual seemed to suggest. and positioning on the seat some have it so its touching the back seat some have it so its hanging off the edge of the seat almost.

i can stop using the car and just bus everywhere but that would mean i would miss out on loads of family gatherings and outings. :(
i just wish 1. that my mum had a decent sized car so we could go for any seat, and 2. i could afford to go new and travel to get one fitted.
but i cant :(

what do i do? :shrug: 
how am i supposed to know that its right and how is it right that its supposed to be from newborn but it clearly isnt?!


----------



## Rachel_C

veganmum2be said:


> flubdub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> veganmum2be said:
> 
> 
> ^:dohh:
> 
> i got some advice from hakan at carseat.se about seatbelts on long webbing, he said to twist the female end. so that the plastic bit was touching the seat so its shorter.
> 
> x
> 
> Is that the bit that you plug into? Does twisting not make them weaker?
> I was wondering this today as one of the clips in our seatbelts has twisted round, and theyre a bugger to get back!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sorry i didn't explain it too well, yeah the bit you plug into just turn the whole thing round and round so the webbing that has the plug on one end is shorter :D
> 
> 
> girls i'm really not happy with the hi way :(
> i wish so badly i could have afforded to have a carseat fitted somewhere, but i just couldn't afford new, at least not one that would fit my mums silly little car!
> 
> i took the wedge out today and we went out, but he was really squished up, its just so upright...which really makes no sense as the carseat is 0-55lbs, so a newborn should be comfy sat in it, and i dont see that being possible.
> i do have a head thing on order but really i dont see that making much of a difference.
> i could just pop him back in his infant carrier for longer, but that was a nightmare in the car too.
> also when i look at pictures of the hi way installed in cars everyone seems to have done soemthing different, like the belt going through the lock offs, some have the non plug in side (iykwim :lol:) both bits of belt going through some only have one bit. we did both as thats what the manual seemed to suggest. and positioning on the seat some have it so its touching the back seat some have it so its hanging off the edge of the seat almost.
> 
> i can stop using the car and just bus everywhere but that would mean i would miss out on loads of family gatherings and outings. :(
> i just wish 1. that my mum had a decent sized car so we could go for any seat, and 2. i could afford to go new and travel to get one fitted.
> but i cant :(
> 
> what do i do? :shrug:
> how am i supposed to know that its right and how is it right that its supposed to be from newborn but it clearly isnt?!Click to expand...

Where did you buy the seat from? I would take photos (loads of detailed ones) and email them to the shop and ask their advice. They should be willing to help.


----------



## veganmum2be

Rachel_C said:


> Where did you buy the seat from? I would take photos (loads of detailed ones) and email them to the shop and ask their advice. They should be willing to help.


i had to buy secondhand. this, from the best i've been able to gather is the only seat that will fit an old fiesta.


----------



## Heidi

^^^I have the same fiesta except a 3 door and the izi combi fits fine, hope you get it sorted out soon x


----------



## TigerLady

Just for fun. My ERF Kiddiliwinks! :mrgreen:

https://i758.photobucket.com/albums/xx223/TigerLady_Otter/IMG_4657.jpg

https://i758.photobucket.com/albums/xx223/TigerLady_Otter/IMG_4662.jpg


----------



## JellyBeann

Hello everyone, I tried to read all the post, but I think it's impossible lol. I turned my Son around to forward facing when he was 11 months old, because he was so long in his seat he couldn't straighten his legs out, and my seats in the back of the car slope down at the back of the seat, so the actual carseat was tilted slightly forward, and when he fell asleep, his head would loll forward and he'd wake up because he was uncomfy. Anyway, does anyone have any seats or ways to prevent this, as I reall want to turn him back around!


----------



## lynnikins

there are rearfacing seats out there that are eithe reclinable or come with a wedge if you have sloping seats to prevent the slope on the carseat its best to figure out what ones are an option for your car first then work from there


----------



## veganmum2be

i found a really good site with great pictures of the hi way install...
https://www.sikkerautostol.dk/2010/09/britax-hiway-fotos/

figured i'd post incase anyone else is interested, it shows it in a fair few cars too.
it also features pictures with the wedge, so i'm more happy about using that now.
x


----------



## pinkclaire

veganmum2be said:


> i found a really good site with great pictures of the hi way install...
> https://www.sikkerautostol.dk/2010/09/britax-hiway-fotos/
> 
> figured i'd post incase anyone else is interested, it shows it in a fair few cars too.
> it also features pictures with the wedge, so i'm more happy about using that now.
> x

hmmm, think I need one of those wedges! I also found this for you before I read this post! https://www.carseat.se/swedish-car-seats/installation-videos/britax-hi-way/


----------



## TigerLady

Do ERF seats over there not come with wedges?? :confused:

both my Radians came with wedges that you are supposed to use when they are RF. You can seem them in the pics I posted on the previous page. I assumed that was normal. There is no way I could RF the seats without them! The back seat is far too slopped for that!


----------



## tiggercats

The britax multi tech comes with a fold out wedge thing, I haven't installed it yet to get my own pics, but found this where you can see it. 

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v125/sutherlandm/P1000517.jpg

Is that the sort of thing you have TL?


----------



## Rachel_C

I've just read on another site that European seats are not safety tested with wedges, with the exception of the Hi-Way, so I would be reluctant to use one (shame as our BeSafe isofix seat could do with being a teeny bit more reclined, though with it being isofix I don't know it if would work anyway). In the US, the seats are tested with the use of wedges. I suppose if you have a US seat though, you could use a wedge, whether it's been tested in Europe or not doesn't matter as long as it's been tested, I'd say!


----------



## JellyBeann

Thanks guys, I'll look into it more I think x


----------



## flubdub

Are the wedges under where the kids feet go? :dohh:
If you dont use them, does the seat tip forwards?(towards the back of the car)


----------



## veganmum2be

flubdub said:


> Are the wedges under where the kids feet go? :dohh:
> If you dont use them, does the seat tip forwards?(towards the back of the car)

yeah under the carseat where kids feet are, i found that the seat was far to upright in the car without it, it would probably be fine for a much older baby though, but with the wedge it tips the carsea back a bit so theres more of a recline :)

x

thanks for the link pinkclaire :)


----------



## flubdub

veganmum2be said:


> flubdub said:
> 
> 
> Are the wedges under where the kids feet go? :dohh:
> If you dont use them, does the seat tip forwards?(towards the back of the car)
> 
> yeah under the carseat where kids feet are, i found that the seat was far to upright in the car without it, it would probably be fine for a much older baby though, but with the wedge it tips the carsea back a bit so theres more of a recline :)
> 
> x
> 
> thanks for the link pinkclaire :)Click to expand...

Do they not make RF seats that recline? Or is this aswell as the recline? (I know they dont all have a recline feature, but do some of them?)


----------



## JellyBeann

Mine does recline, but not enough


----------



## veganmum2be

i think they all do at least to a certain extent, some are better than others.
in the hi way's case it reclines but not enough on its own, so then the wedge is used whilst on the highest recline position.
x


----------



## pinkclaire

veganmum2be said:


> i think they all do at least to a certain extent, some are better than others.
> in the hi way's case it reclines but not enough on its own, so then the wedge is used whilst on the highest recline position.
> x

I've emailed the people I bought mine off and asked them if I can get a wedge. Its really silly that recline as they could easily fit a couple more holes on it!


----------



## veganmum2be

i know i dont understand why they didn't!

the wedge is weird though, its not mentioned in the manual at all?! :wacko: unless it had its own 'instructions' and with me buying secondhand i just didnt get the instructions with the wedge?
i suppose it is pretty self explanatory anyway, but with a carseat you want to be uber sure and i didn't find the manual itself filled me with confidence!


----------



## Eala

flubdub said:


> veganmum2be said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flubdub said:
> 
> 
> Are the wedges under where the kids feet go? :dohh:
> If you dont use them, does the seat tip forwards?(towards the back of the car)
> 
> yeah under the carseat where kids feet are, i found that the seat was far to upright in the car without it, it would probably be fine for a much older baby though, but with the wedge it tips the carsea back a bit so theres more of a recline :)
> 
> x
> 
> thanks for the link pinkclaire :)Click to expand...
> 
> Do they not make RF seats that recline? Or is this aswell as the recline? (I know they dont all have a recline feature, but do some of them?)Click to expand...

The DuoLogic has 3 recline positions, one of which is almost flat.

The Maxi Cosi Mobi reclines as well.

Others probably do, those are the ones I know off the top of my head.


----------



## pinkclaire

veganmum2be said:


> i know i dont understand why they didn't!
> 
> the wedge is weird though, its not mentioned in the manual at all?! :wacko: unless it had its own 'instructions' and with me buying secondhand i just didnt get the instructions with the wedge?
> i suppose it is pretty self explanatory anyway, but with a carseat you want to be uber sure and i didn't find the manual itself filled me with confidence!

I've had a reply. Its an extra part which is not sourced in the UK and can only purchase from Sweden. So we cant get it here! (Unless you get it imported) I'm off to see if I can buy it anywhere! xx


----------



## veganmum2be

ah right, good luck! x


----------



## Eala

I got a chance to check my Mum's Volvo Multi-Tech today, and confirmed (to myself too!) that it does have a wedge. Looks exactly like the one in the picture posted previously.

I was having one of those moments where I remember there being a wedge, but not remembering what I'd done with it :rofl:


----------



## pinkclaire

I cant find anywhere that sells one :nope:


----------



## Eala

That's so frustrating! It seems daft that they'd sell the Multi Tech with a wedge over here but not the Hi Way?! :nope:


----------



## pinkclaire

Do you reckon its the same wedge?


----------



## veganmum2be

i dont think it is, i've only seen it in the picture tiggercats posted, but that doesn't look anything like the hi way one i have. 

have you tried ebay.com when browsing a while back there were a few car seats and accessories in sweeden x


----------



## Eala

I don't think it's the same wedge, but it's obviously a similar idea, iykwim? It seems daft on the part of Britax to have wedges with one seat as standard, but not with others.


----------



## Eala

Random thought - what about contacting carseat.se? If they are able to source it in Sweden, then perhaps Hakan could give you a price for them to get it and ship it over?


----------



## TigerLady

TC, yeah, that is kind of how the wedge looks/works for my seats. But it doesn't hang out past the actual seat. 

I know my wedges are made specifically for (and tested with) my seat. I definitely wouldn't think wedges are interchangable between different brands of seats.


----------



## hayley x

I have the volvo one not sure it comes with a wedge, is it meant to :wacko: x


----------



## Eala

Mine has a bit that is kinda attached to the bottom of the seat. You fold it out flat when the seat is RF and it then flips the other way when you turn the seat.


----------



## hpjagged

Hello! 
I am looking into extending rear facing car seat for the UK and USA but I have no idea where to start?! lol I've looked on kiddiecare and mothercare and I keep coming across all forward facing.

Also, we are moving to the states in 6 months so LO will only be in the rear facing for a short time in the UK, so don't really want to spend to much money, but will if we have too.
TIA :flower:


----------



## TigerLady

The best ERF seat in the US is the Radian XTSL by Sunshine Kids, IMO. I have 2 of them and love them! They RF until 45 lbs and FF to 80 lbs. However, they are a bit spendy compared to others you can get in the US (about $250 right now). You can get a Graco MyRide in the US for about $150. They are also a very good ERF seat. My MIL has one of those for the kids in her car. I like it, but I like the Radian MUCH better.

If you are looking for a ERF that will work in both the UK and the US, you might have a problem! I don't know of any seat that is sold and is legal in both countries. The safety laws are actually different, too. For example, chest clips are not allowed in the UK but are on every seat in the US. 

You might have to have different seats for each place. :wacko:


----------



## hpjagged

Hey thanks! :D Yeah we gotta get a UK spec car seat and when we move a US spec car seat! Which a real big pain! lol

Will look up the Radian XTSL Cheers :thumbup:


----------



## tiggercats

The 'wedge' on the multi tech isn't a separate one, it is attached to the seat, it folds out like shown in the pic i posted in RF mode and flips back under in FF mode (I assume).


----------



## lynnikins

I emailed M&P recently as they have recently launched the Pallas 2 in 1 Pallas 2 in 1/ questioning if they had ever thought to instead of trying to solve problems that exsist with FF carseats that they instead did the research and looking into maufacturing a ERF carseat. Below is the email i got back
i figured it was worth a shot and if someone like M&P did produce a ERF carseat as they dont have anything currently above an infant seat for RF then it would help raise national safety awareness and bring ERF seats to the for-front not just something ppl hear about online or through a friend that ERF and we all know theres not that many of us out there or else there would be more seats around in the UK



> Dear Mrs Odenaal
> 
> Thank you for your recent email. Mamas & Papas have taken all your points on board, it is only by receiving feedback both positive and negative, that we can make improvements to both the service we deliver and our product range.
> 
> Your email has been forwarded to the relevant departments and should we feel there is a room in the market for your requests the relevant product launches will take place accordingly.
> 
> Thank you for taking the time and effort to email in.
> 
> Kind Regards
> Isha Pervaz-Ijmeeri
> 
> 
> Customer Care
> Mamas & Papas
> 
> Mamas & Papas
> Colne Bridge Road
> Huddersfield
> West Yorkshire
> HD5 0RH
> 0845 268 2000
> 
> Monday - Friday
> (8.00 - 6.30)


----------



## Sariana

Received my duologic 1 today and it has indeed got all the features of the 2! Infant carrier abilities ( wheels, pulley handle, can be strapped in as a carrier etc) I'm very chuffed, just off to fix it in the car!


----------



## xemmax

hi ladies, had a good read through the last 20 or so pages of this thread and it's so helpful, thank you!

just wondering if i could trouble anyone for a recommendation.

i've narrowed it down to...
maxi cosi mobi
besafe izi x3
duologic 2 

we are only looking at isofix, and as far as i can see this rules out the mobi, am i right?
the izi looks great but we really would like one which reclines. does anyone have this car seat and can let me know anything about it?

thanks in advance :flower:


----------



## ~RedLily~

Sariana said:


> Received my duologic 1 today and it has indeed got all the features of the 2! Infant carrier abilities ( wheels, pulley handle, can be strapped in as a carrier etc) I'm very chuffed, just off to fix it in the car!

Well I have no idea what the difference between the duologic 1 and 2 is, except the price :rofl:


----------



## Eala

xemmax said:


> hi ladies, had a good read through the last 20 or so pages of this thread and it's so helpful, thank you!
> 
> just wondering if i could trouble anyone for a recommendation.
> 
> i've narrowed it down to...
> maxi cosi mobi
> besafe izi x3
> duologic 2
> 
> we are only looking at isofix, and as far as i can see this rules out the mobi, am i right?
> the izi looks great but we really would like one which reclines. does anyone have this car seat and can let me know anything about it?
> 
> thanks in advance :flower:

The Izikid has 4 recline positions, the DuoLogic has 3 :) It could come down to what type of car you have in terms of room available. The DuoLogic is one of the most compact ERF seats available. I don't know how big the Izikid is, but from what I've seen, BeSafe seats seem to be quite big. Hopefully someone who has the X3 will be able to tell you :)

We have the DuoLogic 2 and absolutely love it. Although it does seem that they have updated the DuoLogic 1 model to make it identical to the 2, yet there is a still a price difference!


----------



## Rachel_C

xemmax said:


> hi ladies, had a good read through the last 20 or so pages of this thread and it's so helpful, thank you!
> 
> just wondering if i could trouble anyone for a recommendation.
> 
> i've narrowed it down to...
> maxi cosi mobi
> besafe izi x3
> duologic 2
> 
> we are only looking at isofix, and as far as i can see this rules out the mobi, am i right?
> the izi looks great but we really would like one which reclines. does anyone have this car seat and can let me know anything about it?
> 
> thanks in advance :flower:

Is it the combi BeSafe one you're looking at? We have that and it does recline, I think it has 3 positions. We always have it at maximum recline though cos our car seats seem to slope down towards the back, which makes the more upright positions too upright for if LO dozes off. We have a Golf. If it is that one you're looking at, feel free to ask any questions. We really like it. It does seem big but I've seen a size comparison chart and it's not bad compared to others on the market - the chart is here - https://www.securatot.co.uk/rear-facing-vehicle-compatibility


----------



## xemmax

Eala said:


> The Izikid has 4 recline positions, the DuoLogic has 3 :) It could come down to what type of car you have in terms of room available. The DuoLogic is one of the most compact ERF seats available. I don't know how big the Izikid is, but from what I've seen, BeSafe seats seem to be quite big. Hopefully someone who has the X3 will be able to tell you :)
> 
> We have the DuoLogic 2 and absolutely love it. Although it does seem that they have updated the DuoLogic 1 model to make it identical to the 2, yet there is a still a price difference!

thanks for the reply :flower: our car is shown on the list of approved cars on a besafe manual which is good, so i know it definitely fits. we have quite a good sized car (merc b class) so i'm not too worried about size though i'm still a little reluctant unless it's been approved.

i noticed the price difference - must say i prefer the price of the 1! :lol: can i ask how good the recline is on this seat?



Rachel_C said:


> Is it the combi BeSafe one you're looking at? We have that and it does recline, I think it has 3 positions. We always have it at maximum recline though cos our car seats seem to slope down towards the back, which makes the more upright positions too upright for if LO dozes off. We have a Golf. If it is that one you're looking at, feel free to ask any questions. We really like it. It does seem big but I've seen a size comparison chart and it's not bad compared to others on the market - the chart is here - https://www.securatot.co.uk/rear-facing-vehicle-compatibility

yes that's the one! i'm going to check the angle of our seats today to see whether they slope too. i'm really drawn to this seat as it has the forward facing option and i'm worried that when oliver gets older we might want to turn him forward (not considering this before 3 years though). i'm not sure whether i'm just worrying for nothing but i do worry that he might get fed up of rear facing around this age (any advice appreciated!).

thanks for the chart. i had a look at it intalled and it seems very high if anything, but it looks really comfortable. thanks for the reply :flower:


----------



## Eala

The recline on the DuoLogic is great. Position 3 is pretty upright, position 2 is a gentle recline, and position 1 is as flat as an infant carrier (because it can be used as an infant carrier :rofl:) Maybe even a bit flatter. I don't use position 1 very often because my toddler doesn't like being that flat :)

I would double check with someone like Hakan at carseat.se about seats fitting well in your car :) The manufacturers websites/compatibility list very rarely take into account things like "Will the front seat still be usable" when they state that the seat will fit in the car. I agree that a B class should be fine, certainly for the DuoLogic (which fits in a Honda Jazz :rofl:)


----------



## Heidi

xemmax said:


> hi ladies, had a good read through the last 20 or so pages of this thread and it's so helpful, thank you!
> 
> just wondering if i could trouble anyone for a recommendation.
> 
> i've narrowed it down to...
> maxi cosi mobi
> besafe izi x3
> duologic 2
> 
> we are only looking at isofix, and as far as i can see this rules out the mobi, am i right?
> the izi looks great but we really would like one which reclines. does anyone have this car seat and can let me know anything about it?
> 
> thanks in advance :flower:



We also have the besafe izi combi and it took us a little while to get the recline just right in our Fiesta, at 1st it made LO seem to upright but we tightened the tether straps while one of us put a bit of pressure on the seat. and now she sleeps fine in it doesn't flop her head forward at all now, i also think it took her a little bit of time to get used to not being so laid back in her izi combi like she was in her old car seat. Ours is a NON isofix so not sure if that makes a difference to the recline on a slopped seat? :shrug:


----------



## Cattia

I have a quick question - we have the Britx HI-Way and we fix it with the tether straps. Does anyone use the isofix base for this seat? How easy would it be to move the isofix between cars? We don't really want to buy two and we use two cars a lot. Also, is the isofix base just a simple click in, or is it fiddly? We do find fitting the seat with the straps a bit of a hassle so are looking for an easier way. Thanks.


----------



## veganmum2be

i didn't think the hi way had a isofix option? x

eta: you can buy spare tether straps, so they can stay in the car :D


----------



## Rachel_C

Heidi said:


> xemmax said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies, had a good read through the last 20 or so pages of this thread and it's so helpful, thank you!
> 
> just wondering if i could trouble anyone for a recommendation.
> 
> i've narrowed it down to...
> maxi cosi mobi
> besafe izi x3
> duologic 2
> 
> we are only looking at isofix, and as far as i can see this rules out the mobi, am i right?
> the izi looks great but we really would like one which reclines. does anyone have this car seat and can let me know anything about it?
> 
> thanks in advance :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> We also have the besafe izi combi and it took us a little while to get the recline just right in our Fiesta, at 1st it made LO seem to upright but we tightened the tether straps while one of us put a bit of pressure on the seat. and now she sleeps fine in it doesn't flop her head forward at all now, i also think it took her a little bit of time to get used to not being so laid back in her izi combi like she was in her old car seat. Ours is a NON isofix so not sure if that makes a difference to the recline on a slopped seat? :shrug:Click to expand...

You don't get tether straps with the isofix version so you can't really adjust anything. With the isofix, you click the isofix connector things in the back of the car seat, then you turn a ratchet thingie to push a bar back into the seat it's resting on, then fix a support in place down into the foot well (or maybe you do that before the ratchett bit, I can't remember). So there isn't really a point where you can adjust anything, it all has to be done as tight as possible and that's it really.


----------



## purpledahlia

Does anyone have the Britax/Volvo Multitech? Im calling tomorrow to order mine but just want to make sure im doing the right thing.

We have a Britax First Class Plus just now and although it will RF till about 29lbs and shes around 23/24, Its become SO hard to get her into it now, The gap at the top and cos the seat is so high, i bang her head all the time :S 

I cant really afford the Volvo Multitech, But ive sold some nappies and will just have to be tight with money after i pay for it, Listed some things for sale and the britax first class plus seat on gumtree. Im just worried she will start to hate being RF? My mum has a FF seat so im worried she will realise and start screaming being RF for a couple more years. 

Also does anyone who has it have any pictures? Ive seen on IRL but just want to make sure again about room etc, I have a Ford Focus. x


----------



## tiggercats

Purpledahlia, I'm sure when I was looking at buying a focus I saw pics of the MT in one so have a little google. Sadly volvo have put up their prices now but it is still cheaper than the britax badged version.


----------



## purpledahlia

Yeah i called the other day and he said he'd give me it for £180, So still much cheaper though very annoying its gone up so much! But i just didnt have the money before and ive sold nappies to fund it now! I will have a google..


----------



## Eala

I don't have any pics (as it's my parents who have the Multi Tech) but it fits with plenty leg room in my parents Citroen C4. I also put it in a Honda Jazz, and there was less legroom but I could still get in the front seat.


----------



## purpledahlia

Im not really worried about leg room in the front, more for her (though i know thats not an issue for safety etc) Theres only me so its not that often i have someone in the front and if i do, and they cant fit, they can go in the back! :lol:


----------



## lynnikins

Cattia said:


> I have a quick question - we have the Britx HI-Way and we fix it with the tether straps. Does anyone use the isofix base for this seat? How easy would it be to move the isofix between cars? We don't really want to buy two and we use two cars a lot. Also, is the isofix base just a simple click in, or is it fiddly? We do find fitting the seat with the straps a bit of a hassle so are looking for an easier way. Thanks.

isofix bases just click in and out as far as i know


----------



## Heidi

Rachel_C said:


> Heidi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xemmax said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies, had a good read through the last 20 or so pages of this thread and it's so helpful, thank you!
> 
> just wondering if i could trouble anyone for a recommendation.
> 
> i've narrowed it down to...
> maxi cosi mobi
> besafe izi x3
> duologic 2
> 
> we are only looking at isofix, and as far as i can see this rules out the mobi, am i right?
> the izi looks great but we really would like one which reclines. does anyone have this car seat and can let me know anything about it?
> 
> thanks in advance :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> We also have the besafe izi combi and it took us a little while to get the recline just right in our Fiesta, at 1st it made LO seem to upright but we tightened the tether straps while one of us put a bit of pressure on the seat. and now she sleeps fine in it doesn't flop her head forward at all now, i also think it took her a little bit of time to get used to not being so laid back in her izi combi like she was in her old car seat. Ours is a NON isofix so not sure if that makes a difference to the recline on a slopped seat? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> You don't get tether straps with the isofix version so you can't really adjust anything. With the isofix, you click the isofix connector things in the back of the car seat, then you turn a ratchet thingie to push a bar back into the seat it's resting on, then fix a support in place down into the foot well (or maybe you do that before the ratchett bit, I can't remember). So there isn't really a point where you can adjust anything, it all has to be done as tight as possible and that's it really.Click to expand...

Oh well ,i wasnt much help then :dohh:


----------



## xemmax

Heidi said:


> Rachel_C said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heidi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xemmax said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies, had a good read through the last 20 or so pages of this thread and it's so helpful, thank you!
> 
> just wondering if i could trouble anyone for a recommendation.
> 
> i've narrowed it down to...
> maxi cosi mobi
> besafe izi x3
> duologic 2
> we are only looking at isofix, and as far as i can see this rules out the mobi, am i right?
> the izi looks great but we really would like one which reclines. does anyone have this car seat and can let me know anything about it?
> 
> thanks in advance :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> We also have the besafe izi combi and it took us a little while to get the recline just right in our Fiesta, at 1st it made LO seem to upright but we tightened the tether straps while one of us put a bit of pressure on the seat. and now she sleeps fine in it doesn't flop her head forward at all now, i also think it took her a little bit of time to get used to not being so laid back in her izi combi like she was in her old car seat. Ours is a NON isofix so not sure if that makes a difference to the recline on a slopped seat? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> You don't get tether straps with the isofix version so you can't really adjust anything. With the isofix, you click the isofix connector things in the back of the car seat, then you turn a ratchet thingie to push a bar back into the seat it's resting on, then fix a support in place down into the foot well (or maybe you do that before the ratchett bit, I can't remember). So there isn't really a point where you can adjust anything, it all has to be done as tight as possible and that's it really.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh well ,i wasnt much help then :dohh:Click to expand...

We're definitely getting the isofix but thank you for the reply anyway :thumbup: at least now I know it isn't adjustable.


----------



## pinkclaire

OT, but Emma your little boy is gorgeous! What a lovely sig!

Purpledahlia, those seats will fit on the front seat as well, so may be an option if the seat is bigger? Have you checked the other thread about seats in which cars? I'm sure there was someone with a focus and a multitech? As long as you can turn off your passenger airbag/s, its just as safe in the front as the back RF. There is a lot of research if you look into it.


----------



## purpledahlia

No im happy for it to be in the back i know theres enough space just wanted to see a picture etc, I cant find the other thread can someone link it? Ive ordered it and picking it up soon as money from paypal clears :)


----------



## pinkclaire

https://www.babyandbump.com/natural-parenting/550884-erf-seat-your-car.html

here it is. I havent looked through it to check though. might be worth bumping it and seeing if anyone has one if not?


----------



## xemmax

pinkclaire said:


> OT, but Emma your little boy is gorgeous! What a lovely sig!
> 
> Purpledahlia, those seats will fit on the front seat as well, so may be an option if the seat is bigger? Have you checked the other thread about seats in which cars? I'm sure there was someone with a focus and a multitech? As long as you can turn off your passenger airbag/s, its just as safe in the front as the back RF. There is a lot of research if you look into it.

Aww thank you so much! :flower:


----------



## purpledahlia

Thankyou! will have a look! x


----------



## soootired

Hi to the q above (sorry if i have missread but not read it all) the besafe combi does recline although my 6 months head did flop forward when she slept in it. Even they dont recomend it for newborns although it can be used from birth.

Q not really sure if this is the right place but just wondered if anyone had seen the new concord intense car seat. It is a baby seat that they can stay in slightly longer than a year (so stay rf a little longer). any info on it or the euroturn, how long can they stay rearfacing in that one?
looking for a seat for new baby that will last longer than the traditional seats but still lie very flat.


----------



## purpledahlia

Not sure what those seats are but the Britax First Class plus is from birth - 4 years and reclines a LOT, plus has a newborn insert to recline even more, id reccommend that its RF till 18KG. 

Got my Volvo multi-tech, fits perfect in ford focus, enough room at the front etc and basically really happy with it!


----------



## Rachel_C

Does anybody know of a combi seat that isn't quite as deep as the Britax First Class Plus when RF? We have the BeSafe ERF seat for LO but we're expecting the next baby in August and need a seat for her. It will have to go behind the driver's seat of our Golf (eek!) - the Britax PC+ is about an inch and a half too deep and touches the driver's seat, which it's not supposed to do (unlike our other seat, where it is allowed to make contact with the front seat :()

We definitely can't fit an ERF seat behind the driver's seat so I'm looking for a combi seat that will last to around 2 years/13KG. By the time baby is ready for the next seat, LO no 1 will be 4 so we'll be looking to move her into something else, or buy a bigger car. Damn Britax for making seats that can't touch the seat in front!

I don't want to get an infant carrier, even if it is one that will last till 13KG cos LO was ready to come out of hers at 9 months - it needs to sit up more than that. I know we could put one child in the front seat with the airbag off but we do several long car journeys a year where it would be better for both children to be in the back with an adult, and I worry about obstructing the view out of the front side window.


----------



## Mary Jo

.


----------



## purpledahlia

It's still an infant carrier BUT you know the mamas and papas travel systems? Their infant carriers are really good, much roomier'//upright than say a maxi cosi for example, My friends LO is the same size as Ava, though shes older (about 16m now), and still in hers. Theyve only just ordered the volvo multitech, Its this one she has - https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-primo-viaggio-es-polka-isofix-compatible/419383000/type-i/


----------



## hayley x

purple do you have your car seat now? we have the volvo seat in our ford focus and Daisy's comfy :) My knees almost touch the front but its not uncomfy :flower: x


----------



## purpledahlia

Yes i do! I love it :) Plenty room,


----------



## Eala

Rachel, have you seen the Maxi Cosi Opal (I think it's the Opal). I think it's Binxyboo who has it. It's a combi seat which does to 13kg, and I think it's a different shape to the First Class Plus. I know she said it went in her Smart Car where the FC+ wouldn't.


----------



## pinkclaire

I was going to say about the mamas and papas infant carrier. It's the primo viggio it lasts a lot longer than any other I have seen. My LO is fairly small but he still fits in ours now! It's fine up to around 25lb and is quite tall.


----------



## purpledahlia

Yep, I'd reccommend the mamas and papas now having seen my friend still using it, Think she'd still use it for longer but shes due another baby next month so thats why shes moving her LO into the volvo one.


----------



## Rachel_C

Thanks for the suggestions, I'll be having a good look! Might take the car up to Mamas and Papas and Mothercare tomorrow and see if they'll try some seats out for me :)


----------



## lynnikins

Rachel i had the M7P viaggo for the boys and both of mine out grew it by 4 1/2 months it is a more upright infant carrier than others ive seen but i didnt find it roomy with my boys lol but i do have giant babies, this baby will be going into the First class plus and we will have to move EJ into a larger seat , ( he needs to anyway as he currently would have to ff,

the primo viaggo does fit in the back of a golf though even behind my 6ft6 DH. we just left the handle up ( it was on an easyfix base ) cause it makes it almost an inch longer when you lay the handle back , hth


----------



## pinkclaire

purpledahlia said:


> Yep, I'd reccommend the mamas and papas now having seen my friend still using it, Think she'd still use it for longer but shes due another baby next month so thats why shes moving her LO into the volvo one.

same as me :thumbup:


----------



## Rachel_C

Hmm well I had a look at the M&Ps one today and Leyla point blank refused to sit in it. It didn't look like it would be big enough for her really anyway so I think that one is out. I'll try Halfords to see if they have the Maxi Cosi Opal next!


----------



## soootired

Rachel_C said:


> Does anybody know of a combi seat that isn't quite as deep as the Britax First Class Plus when RF? We have the BeSafe ERF seat for LO but we're expecting the next baby in August and need a seat for her. It will have to go behind the driver's seat of our Golf (eek!) - the Britax PC+ is about an inch and a half too deep and touches the driver's seat, which it's not supposed to do (unlike our other seat, where it is allowed to make contact with the front seat :()
> 
> We definitely can't fit an ERF seat behind the driver's seat so I'm looking for a combi seat that will last to around 2 years/13KG. By the time baby is ready for the next seat, LO no 1 will be 4 so we'll be looking to move her into something else, or buy a bigger car. Damn Britax for making seats that can't touch the seat in front!
> 
> I don't want to get an infant carrier, even if it is one that will last till 13KG cos LO was ready to come out of hers at 9 months - it needs to sit up more than that. I know we could put one child in the front seat with the airbag off but we do several long car journeys a year where it would be better for both children to be in the back with an adult, and I worry about obstructing the view out of the front side window.

Hi, I have a similar situation although my little girl is a bit younger. I am thinking of the concord intense, a very new baby seat that lasts longer than the standard baby seats 13kg/18 months. by which time my girl wil be 3 and go forward facing so youngest can have the besafe. It lies near flat for newborns and then can be adjusted to more upright after 4 months. Lots of people stock it online but havent been able to see one in the flesh yet :-(


----------



## Rachel_C

I posted a question on a combi seat on the Halfords website over the weekend and they replied today, which I thought was pretty good! They confirmed that the Maxi Cosi Opal is slightly slimmer than the Britax First Class Plus but of course they said that it would need to be tested in our car because the slope of the seats and other factors can make the fit different. I'll be taking the car up to Halfords tomorrow and see if it'll fit, fingers crossed!


----------



## purpledahlia

ooh hopefully it fits for you! I have to say as much as i loved the britax FC+ and its done us good till now, Its bloody massive!! I got a picture today of the volvo multitech, and the britax FC+ next to each other in use in my car if anyones interested to see size difference just let me know!


----------



## Rachel_C

See I didn't think the First Class was that big (and it was so frustrating that it very nearly fit in our car) but I am used to our BeSafe seat so anything's going to look small compared to that I suppose!


----------



## purpledahlia

yeah i didnt realise how big it was either but it really is!lol!


----------



## lynnikins

oo0o can i have a look at that pic hun, i am gonna need 2 multi techs by christmas ( ouch my poor wallet ) for the boys since the baby will have the firstclass+


----------



## purpledahlia

yeha sure will just get it uploaded now.. what car do you have?


----------



## lynnikins

we had a vw 2008 golf the FC+ was behind my seat but we are gonna need a 7+ seater for when this baby arrives im trying to find one that will suit us that DH's dad would aggree to buying


----------



## purpledahlia

Its actually not the best pic, Im looking down at an angle rather than across at the same level as the car, Its still in the car though so i will take another today when i go out.
 



Attached Files:







015.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 13


----------



## lynnikins

thanks for that hun


----------



## veganmum2be

more britax hi way questions from me :blush:

for anyone that has one, do you have both bits of belt strap (from the feeding side not the plug in side) going through the belt lock off, or do you only lock off the lower part of the belt and leave the top part out of it.

i hope that makes sense :wacko:

to me the manual suggests both should run through the lock off, however alot of pictures from the seat installed in sweeden seem to look as if only the bottom section is through. i am interested to know what others do.

i have attatched a picture of the bit i mean.



also, i have read up a bit on why it states there should be at least a 10mm gap between the back of the seat and the seat infront, and it seems that is just to ensure that the installer is forced to use the support leg, it seems that having the seat touch the front seat and making sure the support leg is touching the floor fully extended makes a much sturdier safer install and thats what the norm for the seats install is in sweeden...heres a link to a page with a snippet of info on about that, although the article itself is about isovix vs belt.
https://www.sikkerautostol.dk/2010/09/isofix-vs-bilseleseatbelt/

i was pointed in the direction of that by facebook - Extended Rear Facing - Knowledge Saves Lives - UK
https://www.facebook.com/permalink....cing-Knowledge-Saves-Lives-UK/105334509544819
its quite a good fb group quiet but the lady(haven't a clue who she is!) is very helpful

:D
 



Attached Files:







042.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## purpledahlia

From watching a few installation videos the Hi-way and the Multi-tech seem SO similar, And i have the Multitech but just have the bottom part of the belt through the lock off.. I did have both through but it didnt look right! I would think its just the bottom part... But dont quote me !


----------



## kirmal12

I've got the Hi Way and going by what the manual says i put them both through the lock off. I'm going to go and have a look at the video's again though to be sure!


----------



## veganmum2be

i have both through, i think the manual should be clearer with this, but it deffinatly seems to suggest it should both go through.

:shrug: i dont even know if its _that_ important, obviosuly i want the install to be perfect but the manual doesnt make a big deal about it, and online there isn't a vast ammount of questions or mentioning of it.
it might not even matter weather both are through or not, but its bugging me!


----------



## purpledahlia

Maybe just ring where you got it from?


----------



## veganmum2be

i cant i bought mine secondhand


----------



## purpledahlia

I would just ring Britax? Or any shop that sells it i guess they wouldnt know if you did actually buy it there or not hehe


----------



## Rachel_C

I emailed Britax a question about fitting a few weeks ago (using the contact bit on their website) and they got back to me with an answer really quickly. Worth a try!


----------



## pinkclaire

I have both bits through the lock, as I followed the manual, but would be good to know the answer!


----------



## peanut56

I just bought Hana's convertible car seat today! We got the Britax Boulevard 65. So excited!


----------



## xemmax

for anyone who is intending on buying a seat in the near future...

we decided to go with the besafe iZi combi X3 isofix. no where near us (nottingham) stocked it, so we decided to drive to wigan to this shop:
https://www.pramworld.co.uk/

the seat online is priced at £339, but in store it is £299! they aren't allowed to advertise it at a reduced rate online but they said it is always worth calling them to check prices in store.

they were really great, fitted it in our car for us and away we went. hope this helps someone!


----------



## Heidi

Hey ladies,
I've just bought a 2004 ford focus c-max and it has those under floor compartments! now we have a besafe izi combi (non isofix) so im guessing i will need to fill the compartment some how because of the support bar? I've read about it on this thread some where before but couldn't find it. Can anyone help?


----------



## purpledahlia

hmmm... I have that car... and i dont know anything about underfloor compartments! Maybe ill look?!!? Actually mine might be 02, But either way hasnt made a difference to the support bar working?


----------



## Heidi

purpledahlia said:


> hmmm... I have that car... and i dont know anything about underfloor compartments! Maybe ill look?!!? Actually mine might be 02, But either way hasnt made a difference to the support bar working?

Its to do with the box withstanding the impact in case of an accident.:thumbup:


----------



## Rachel_C

Yeah if you have underfloor compartments, they need filling if you have a seat with a floor support. Otherwise, the support might just go through into the compartment in an accident and the seat wouldn't work properly.

I think if you want them filling, you're supposed to go to the car manufacturer. I guess they would be the best people to ask anyway.


----------



## purpledahlia

How do you know if you have them? is it obvious?


----------



## Rachel_C

They're for storage aren't they? So you should be able to see a way to get into them, maybe have a look? Or look in the car's manual book thing, or Google it!


----------



## purpledahlia

I didnt notice anything when putting in mat's at the feet or when putting in the carseat, But ill go and investigate tomorrow just incase!


----------



## tiggercats

Purpledahlia, I didn't realise you had a c-max, I thought you had a normal focus, not sure why I though that though (possibly the what seat in your car thread)


----------



## purpledahlia

Oh, i think i do have a normal focus! I didnt notice u wrote c-max... i dont think i have a c-max! lol!!


----------



## tiggercats

There is no floor storage in the normal focus or the estate, so you'll be fine :thumbup:


----------



## purpledahlia

Phew! had a mad panic there my carseat wasnt safe! :lol:


----------



## Siyren

hi girls, i was just wondering if anyone knew the difference between the secura hi-way available on the milton keynes website, and the hi-way 2 on the carseat.se site?
thanks!!


----------



## bubbles123

A bit of a silly question but...where do the tethering straps attach in non Volvos? (for non isofix seats like the Britax multi tech) I have a Volvo ERF seat and there are special brackets on the bottom of the seats for the tethering straps. I've never seen these in non Volvo cars though so where do you attach the straps? sorry for being silly but I'm looking into getting an ERF seat for my parents car and I'm a bit confused!!! do you just tie them around the bottom of the seat?


----------



## Eala

I put mine through the gap between the back of the passenger seat and the um... seat of the passenger seat :) If that makes sense. So there's a bit of wriggling to do, but once you've done one side, it's much easier to do the other.

Siyren - I'm fairly sure that the Milton Keynes place now sell the Hi-Way 2 :) I forget where the thread was (possibly in Baby Club), but someone posted their response from the MK place confirming they sold the Hi-Way 2 :)


----------



## purpledahlia

Muti-tech tethering, As far as i could tell there was two options but my car has a metal bar under the seat so i looped it around that and tightened it...


----------



## veganmum2be

i tethered mine round the seat bite where the top part of seat joins to the bottom part at each side. :)

the secura hi way and the hi way 2 dont appearto be any differnt to me, i have the secura but its identical and has the same features as the 2 unless its the support leg...i read something somewhere about a hi way having a different leg that could be the 2
x


----------



## lozzy21

Im going to have to read through this thread at some point. The lovely lady who worked in the car seat part of mothercare managed to help me convince OH to go ERF.


----------



## Blob

So the multi tech fits well in most cars?? I'm about to get the Audi A4 S line buuuuut not going to get it unless I can fit the seat :haha: anyone have any clue? I do. I dont want to be really cramped too much.


----------



## purpledahlia

No clue but u can try mine in it?


----------



## purpledahlia

Or if you can get the measurement of how long the inside of the car is.. from front passenger dashboard to back seat rest, can measure the seat then you will know how much space ud have left? Think it was like 26cms when laura measured it for me


----------



## Blob

Thanks, will need to sell mine first but I refuse to buy a car it won't fit in :dohh:


----------



## purpledahlia

Yeah, Could always get the seat and then take it with you when you go to view the car, Since you def want the seat its not gonna be a waste of money! Also think the birtax hi-way (i think) is meant to be compact too?


----------



## Eala

The DuoLogic is another compact seat, though I don't think that one is available from any UK dealer. You'd have to import it, which I guess might put the damper on that idea!


----------



## Kess

Are there import taxes or duties to pay on ordering a carseat from Hakan? I emailed him a while back and he recommended either the Britax hiway or the Duologic I and having thought about it, we're likely to go with the Duologic. I'd like to order it from him, but have no idea if we'll have to pay customs etc? Also how long it's likely to take to get here?


----------



## pinkclaire

Are you in the UK? You don't need to pay customs from any country within the EU. I'm not sure on the time length though sorry xx


----------



## Eala

You don't pay anything other than the shipping charges listed on the site :)

I ordered my seat on the 2nd of the month, it was shipped on the 3rd and I received it on the 8th. Only reason it took that long was that the 3rd was a Friday, so the weekend held things up slightly :)

Can't recommend either carseat.se or the DuoLogic enough :)


----------



## Kess

Thanks PinkClaire and Eala. Sounds good! Does anyone know where I can find pictures of the other colours, though? There are three apparently, Autumn Leaves, Cosmopolitan, and Block Cool, and they only have Block Cool in stock. I want to see pics of Autumn Leaves and Cosmopolitan to see whether to wait until they're back in stock or just order the Block Cool (which does have a pic).


----------



## Eala

Sorry, no idea what the other colours look like! I couldn't even find it on the Swedish Graco site! The Block Cool is really pretty though! So gutted, when I bought my DuoLogic2, the DuoLogic1 was still quite different, and only came in grey :rofl:


----------



## Gemz01

Hi!

I was telling a friend about a video I saw on here which showed why children should remain in RF carseats for as long as possible - the story was very sad about a kid who was in a bad way after an accident in his FF carseat... I cant seem to find it, can anyone point me to it 

EDIT: *Found it. *


----------



## hattiehippo

Hi everyone! 

I'm really pleased cos I've persuaded my DH that Tom should stay RF as its so much safer and he's agreed we can look to get a ERF seat. He's currently in the Concord Ultimax combination seat RF but at 17 months is getting short on leg room and is also not always happy about the reclined position now. 
I did turn him FF for 2 days (!) but started panicing about what would happen in an accident and I also felt the seat wasn't fitting tightly enough due to the very long seat belts in the back - even with the rachet on the seat, there was still lots of slack in the belt. So last night I turned it back RF - he's about 11kg so still under the 13kg weight limit to RF.

I emailed carseat.se yesterday for advice as our car has underfloor storage compartments which limit the choices - does anyone know how long it normally takes them to email back with recommendations. I really want to get going with getting another seat!


----------



## Eala

I've always had quite a quick reply from carseat.se, certainly within a couple of days.

I think you can get blocks to put in the underfloor compartments to make them "solid", or there is the Brio Zento seat which doesn't have a support leg :)


----------



## purpledahlia

Shouldnt be too long, A day or so, :) x


----------



## hattiehippo

Thanks Eala and Purpledahlia. On their website there is a couple that don't have support legs so I'm hoping one of those is ok - it just needs to be smallish too so we can still put the other side of the back seat down when we go away camping.

Alternatively Tom might just have to go in the front - at least there support legs aren't a problem. Or get the compartments filled in....I'm not good at all these decisions!


----------



## Eala

Just to add - if you ended up going for a Brio Zento, check www.securatot.co.uk, as they have it for cheaper than carseat.se :)


----------



## Kess

My seat arrived from Sweden!! I must be really sad to be so excited over a darn car seat, but I am! I wanted to get it out and put it in the car already, but I figured then if DH, God forbid, got into an accident between now and Dinky being born, the carseat would be suspect for no reason. So it's in the bottom of DH's wardrobe.


----------



## Eala

Ooh that's fab, Kess! You're not sad at all, I posted a pic to FB when my carseat arrived :rofl:


----------



## hattiehippo

I've looked on the securatot website and it seems that you have to go and get the seat fitted to buy it from them - have I got that right??? 

Just they're in Wiltshire and I'm in Essex so if I have to go there to get it, taking diesel costs into account, its prob about the same price to order from Sweden. 

Says something about the price of petrol/diesel at the mo!


----------



## purpledahlia

Yeh theres not a lot of retailers so guess you just have to work out whats best for you, ordering from sweden might not be more expensive after fuel costs, its ridic the prices just now :nope:


----------



## Eala

Hmm I think they deliver? They certainly talk about delivery - the Izikid has free delivery at the moment. I've not bought from them myself, right enough, as they don't do the seat I wanted. I know they have a bit at the bottom about the Vehicle List not being exhaustive, so they recommend fitting etc... But I don't think it's compulsory. I did just notice that the Brio is out of stock though :blush:


----------



## hattiehippo

I think I'll give them a ring once I know more about which seats are going to fit my car.

Thanks for all the help with this. I feeling so much happier than when I turned him FF and he seems happier back RF. Today he sat in his car seat reading a book to himself for a 15 min journey - the 2 days he was FF he constantly dropped his toys on the floor and just didn't seem as comfy with his legs dangling over the edge.


----------



## purpledahlia

My LO is the same, prefers being RF, :lol:


----------



## Eala

I've never had Roo FF so I don't know whether she'd prefer it or not... But she certainly isn't _unhappy_ being RF. We drove from Glasgow to Lincolnshire a few weeks ago, and she was fine for practically the whole journey, all barring the last half hour when I had to repeatedly sing "Old Macdonald" to keep her from screaming :rofl:


----------



## veganmum2be

hello again:hi:

i have a dilema!
i need a second carseat, for my dads car, i can not afford another erf seat.

first question, more out of curiosity than anything, the seats listed as rear facing until 9kgs...why is that? why if the seat is suitable for use until 18kgs does it have to turn forward at 9?
something like this is what i am meaning...
https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wc...displayA_51_10751_-1_14569_125595_10001_14568


what i think i am going to have to do is buy a seat that rear faces until 13kgs which is going to last a while but not forever :(
was thinking of this one...
https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wc...displayA_51_10751_-1_14569_121940_10001_14568

is 13kgs the max sold in the average uk shop? i cant seem to find anthing higher..

why do erf seats ahve to be so blooming expecive it infuriates me :grr:

TIA! :flower:


----------



## Eala

I don't believe you'll find anything which RFs beyond 13kg under £200 in the UK :(

As you said, intensely frustrating.


----------



## Rachel_C

I think when they say the weight guidelines it means it hasn't been tested above that weight, even if the seat might be suitable when the LO is heavier. I wouldn't risk it, you just don't know what would happen in an accident - even though RF is safer in general, that particular seat might perform worse RF than FF over the weight.


----------



## veganmum2be

just thought i'd pop on and post a link:

theres a isofix erf seat on ebay, they dont crop up much secondhand dont know if anyones interested collection from lancashire

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Besafe-Izi-C...49?pt=UK_Baby_CarSeats_EH&hash=item53e7ab7291

eta:
https://www.paulstride.co.uk/rearwa...-car-seat-soft-pink-2148266-359944-751238.php

thats down to 199.99 on paul stride...bargain!


also i wouldn't use a seat past the weight limit rear facing, i just wondered why it was! x


----------



## Pixxie

Hi guys I was wondering if you could help me out. LO is fast outgrowing her first car seat, her arms are squashed in and her head is about an inch from the top of the seat, shes a big baby at 75th centile weight and 98th height. Now we dont actually own a car but we go out places a lot with people who do, for example shopping with grandparents and to our parents houses for tea etc. All the seats ive seen that are ERF are 200-300 pounds, which I cant afford. I could maybe go to £100 but not much more. I really want to keep her RF but dont know what seat we could afford that would fit most cars xx


----------



## purpledahlia

Volvo Multitech i *think* is the cheapest at the moment, it was around £150 when i got it, Also very eacy to change in and out of cars unlike a lot of them which are big and bulky, just cant be sure that it will fit in every car you go into though x


----------



## MrsMils

Got my DuoLogic yesterday and LOVE LOVE LOVE it! It was pretty easy to fit and leaves as much space in front seat as I had before (something we were really worried about as DH is tall), reclining makes no difference either. LO loves it too! 

Carseat.se were brilliant - answered all my questions and the seat arrived really quickly, can't fault them as a company, awesome. 

(Delivery man thinks I'm crazy, squealing at the sight of a car-seat sized box, DH also thought I was crazy, I tried to get him to put it in the car when he got home from work at 11pm...)


----------



## Eala

Yay, glad it arrived safely and that it fits so well :)


----------



## Pixxie

OK I've just seen this on the mothercare website https://www.mothercare.com/Driver-Sp-Car-seat-Granite/dp/B0047T0NYS?ie=UTF8&ref=sr_1_1&nodeId=44451031&sr=1-1&qid=1307000809&pf_rd_r=1XBDYFFHV08GQ4WPGN42&pf_rd_m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_i=44451031&pf_rd_p=231490867&pf_rd_s=related-tab-3-5 

Am I right in thinking this could stay RF for longer than it says? xx


----------



## Rachel_C

Pixxie said:


> OK I've just seen this on the mothercare website https://www.mothercare.com/Driver-Sp-Car-seat-Granite/dp/B0047T0NYS?ie=UTF8&ref=sr_1_1&nodeId=44451031&sr=1-1&qid=1307000809&pf_rd_r=1XBDYFFHV08GQ4WPGN42&pf_rd_m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_i=44451031&pf_rd_p=231490867&pf_rd_s=related-tab-3-5
> 
> Am I right in thinking this could stay RF for longer than it says? xx

In a word, no. I wouldn't use a seat past the guideline weight for RF even if the FF weight is much higher, because you don't know if it's just not been tested that high RF or if it failed the tests RF at higher weights. The forces that would affect the seat would be very different FF and RF so it does make a difference unfortunately. And especially on such a cheap seat, I just wouldn't trust it - typically a RF seat that lasts till 4 years will cost £200+ so I can't see them making a £40 ERF seat that actually works. If they did, they'd just increase the price!


----------



## purpledahlia

Rachel_C said:


> Pixxie said:
> 
> 
> OK I've just seen this on the mothercare website https://www.mothercare.com/Driver-Sp-Car-seat-Granite/dp/B0047T0NYS?ie=UTF8&ref=sr_1_1&nodeId=44451031&sr=1-1&qid=1307000809&pf_rd_r=1XBDYFFHV08GQ4WPGN42&pf_rd_m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_i=44451031&pf_rd_p=231490867&pf_rd_s=related-tab-3-5
> 
> Am I right in thinking this could stay RF for longer than it says? xx
> 
> In a word, no. I wouldn't use a seat past the guideline weight for RF even if the FF weight is much higher, because you don't know if it's just not been tested that high RF or if it failed the tests RF at higher weights. The forces that would affect the seat would be very different FF and RF so it does make a difference unfortunatly. And especially on such a cheap seat, I just wouldn't trust it - typically a RF seat that lasts till 4 years will cost £200+ so I can't see them making a £40 ERF seat that actually works. If they did, they'd just increase the price!Click to expand...

WSS ^^

I wouldnt _*personally*_ Trust such a cheap seat anyways x


----------



## Pixxie

Ah I see thank you. In that case I can only afford to keep her RF until she reaches 29lbs, which will be about 14months judging by her weight chart. :/


----------



## lozzy21

Arrrgghhhhh i am sick to dead of people having an opinion on ERF that have done no research into it? Starting to piss me off now.


----------



## hattiehippo

MrsMils said:


> (Delivery man thinks I'm crazy, squealing at the sight of a car-seat sized box, DH also thought I was crazy, I tried to get him to put it in the car when he got home from work at 11pm...)


I know what you mean! We went to the Incarsafety centre in Milton Keynes on Saturday and got a Britax 2 way elite fitted and I am soooooo pleased with it! I keep going out to the car and looking through the windows at it! My DH also thinks I'm totally mad!


Just to add about combination seats....I've just moved Tom out of his Concord Ultimax which RF to 13 kg and then FF to 18 kg. He is 17 months but only 11kg so technically could have carried on in it RF for a while longer. But I found he was getting difficult to get into it due to the more limited leg room and he was constantly trying to sit more upright in it - its quite reclined RFing.


----------



## purpledahlia

Pixxie said:


> Ah I see thank you. In that case I can only afford to keep her RF until she reaches 29lbs, which will be about 14months judging by her weight chart. :/

IMO safer FF seats cost more than that anyway?? I have a FF maxi cosi in my mums car and it still cost £120... only a tiny amount cheaper than my ERF one in my car! And the weight growth will slow down, my LO was the same but once she hit 20lbs she slowed waaaaaay down, Shes probs only about 25 now and shes 17months and big for her age so dont worry too much!


----------



## Rachel_C

^That's true. My LO was always big for her age (weight and height) but she's not gained much weight since she hit a year old really. She's now about 26lbs (about 11.7kg I think) at 20.5 months.


----------



## Siyren

lyssa's ERF seat is ordered! weve gone for the 2 way elite (though im not telling my mother it faces both ways! ssssssh) as its only to be used as rear facing for us! so excited! ant wait til it arrives!


----------



## Eala

Ooh that's brilliant Siyren! Hope it doesn't take too long to arrive :)


----------



## Siyren

says 4-5 working days but i want it nooooooooowwwwwww!!! lmao!


----------



## hattiehippo

I finally got round to taking a picture of Tom in his Britax 2 way elite. 

Thank you so much to everyone who gave me advice about getting an ERF seat. If it hadn't been for this forum I never would have heard of them and have Tom in an expensive FF seat that still wouldn't be as safe. 

First comment I got on Facebook when I put the photo up was "isn't it dull for him being backwards?"......so now I'm on a campaign to educate my friends too!

Tom looking a bit grumpy cos he was really tired this morning. I had to take the photo from the other side - the sliding door in the back got in the way on his side.

https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/252990_2006293550153_1028093763_2379292_7627134_n.jpg


----------



## littlestar85

I'm probably thinking about this too soon as LO is 8 months and is a little small for his age so still has plenty of room in his stage one car seat, but I was just wondering at what age most people have had to buy next stage ERF seats and at what stage does it become hard to find them? AND, which ones would you all recommend? 

Thanks in advance! 

x


----------



## RaspberryK

I am also a little ahead more so than you littlestar85 , I'd like to ERF but have NO idea where stocks them after the first baby car seat. 

x


----------



## hattiehippo

Tom has just moved from a RF combination seat to the Britax 2 way - lots of reasons but basically he is tall but light so outgrew his infant seat at 9 months but was too light to FF at that point so I got the combination seat to keep him RF. He's now outgrown that height wise and I knew more so wanted to ERF him. The Britax 2 way only goes from 9kg anyway so we couldn't have bought it back in October and it is the only one suitable for our car.

The Incarsafety centre in Milton Keynes is brilliant - you can make an appointment to go and get a ERF seat fitted in your car or they will recommend you a seat over the phone/email if you can't get there. Their website is www.incarsafetycentre.co.uk.

carseat.se is also really good and you can email their expert, a lovely man called Hakan, who is happy to answer lots of questions.

Plus there are lots of lovely people on here who know way more than I do about ERF.


----------



## RaspberryK

Thank you, I am only 20 mins from MK so I'll be going there! 
DH doesn't understand why it's not the law to have babys rear facing for longer if it's not as safe to FF but he's happy to go with my thoughts. I don't know an awful lot about it but what I have read makes sense and if they do it in Sweden (they're a sensible lot) lol then I am doing it. 

x


----------



## purpledahlia

I think it will become law within a few years tbh! 

hattiehippo he looks very comfy in there! :)


----------



## RaspberryK

^^ I think it should! ^^

x


----------



## bathbabe

Hopefully they will make it law, but we all know there will some dick who thinks they know best and put their child FF at 6months or something :dohh:


----------



## purpledahlia

Theres a woman in my town who drives a tiny wee 2 seater car with her child FF in the front seat :nope:


----------



## Siyren

sadly i can top that-
i ran into someone i used to know in school today in the supermarket car park- not only did she call me over paranoid etc for rear facing-
she has her two year old on a booster seat,
she says its convenient that he can climb in himself, and she cant get a car seat to fit him as he's tall- lyssa's car seat will fit her until she's six- how can her little boy be as tall as a six year old right?
grrrr!!!
needless to say she didnt want to listen to me x


----------



## hattiehippo

Can't get a tall enough car seat for a 2 yr old....what a load of crap...what about the stage 1-3 seats that expand in height if she wants to FF him.....but some people are just stupid!

Tom is so comfy in his seat. We got the extra head support as he sleeps alot in the car.


----------



## Siyren

lyssa adores her seat, we didnt get hte head support in the end, as lyssa doesnt sleep much in the car, however now she seems to nod off a lot which i can only put down to the rear facing seat! and so i think we're gonna get it!
and yeah she really pissed off with that, he's not that tall for his age in my opinion, and as i pointed out to her- lyssa's car seat will fit a 6 year old, it really stresses me out when people, using her as a prime exmple, has just spent £300 on a new buggy- for her 2 year old none the less, but spent £15 on his car seat!


----------



## hattiehippo

Siyren said:


> but spent £15 on his car seat!

£15 seriously!!! So not even a high back booster....that's awful! How does she make sure he sits still with just the seat belt??? :wacko:

Glad to hear Lyssa loves the seat. The head rest def stops Tom's head falling too far forward.


----------



## veganmum2be

bought a maxi cosi mobi today on ebay, cant wait for it to arrive its going in my dads car so wont get to fit it in there for ages might have a try in my mums fiesta but not sure if it will fit as its a bigger seat, the hi way only just fits!

eeeee seats are exciting!
dont know if anyone has joined but there is a good fb group thats really active:
https://www.facebook.com/profile.ph...s/Rear-Facing-The-way-forward/225535207459452


----------



## purpledahlia

I joined that group last week, its interesting! I'd love to see a pic of the moby in the car BTW!


----------



## lynnikins

just joined the group , now im hassling Mothercare on their FB page about ERF seats lol


----------



## Siyren

Oooh will join that later- i'm on my phone right now- i showed my SIL joels story on youtube and she will be continuing to rear face when the time comes- which is great
And idk how the girl i knew in school keeps her 2 yo on that booster, it just shocks me, i did point out its illegal but she wasnt interested, i just hope she's never in a crash. Does anyoe else find their LO sleeps easier in the car rf- for those who ff for a while? Lyssa always. Hated being in the car ff, now she has a wobbly when we get home from nursery as she doesnt want to get out! X


----------



## Dimbo

Does anyone know if Volvo do spare tether straps in the UK, to save me ordering and paying P&P from carseat.se? It's for the Volvo/Britax Multitech.


----------



## veganmum2be

yeah its a good group :)

i will upload some pics of the mobi install when i do it!


----------



## veganmum2be

oh i'm not sure dimbo, maybe worth giving volvo a ring? i'd imagine the volvo ones would be cheaper if they did x


----------



## Siyren

In car safety sell spare tethers- we got a second set when we ordered our 2 way elite, maybe check on there website- p and p is free x


----------



## purpledahlia

They should be able to, my friend got the same seat and hers only had one tether strap in it for some reason, but she just told them and they ordered another for her!x


----------



## hattiehippo

Have joined the Facebook group - thanks for that link. Looks like a really active group.


----------



## Heidi

veganmum2be said:


> bought a maxi cosi mobi today on ebay, cant wait for it to arrive its going in my dads car so wont get to fit it in there for ages might have a try in my mums fiesta but not sure if it will fit as its a bigger seat, the hi way only just fits!
> 
> eeeee seats are exciting!
> dont know if anyone has joined but there is a good fb group thats really active:
> https://www.facebook.com/profile.ph...s/Rear-Facing-The-way-forward/225535207459452

I think i've joined a simula rgroup but will join this one too- thanks! :)


----------



## Heidi

Ok this is very random but today i was driving along and i noticed a Mazda next to me with a Be Safe Izi combi in the back exactly the same as ours, there was no child in it though but as he drove past he had a good bog at my DD in the back of our car in her car seat, i bet he was as shocked to see some one with a ERF car seat as i was, i've never seen anyone with one before in our area!!


----------



## veganmum2be

haha thats fab!

i think if i saw someone i would probably not be able to help epicly smiling and waving or something :wacko: 

i'm gonna want to be staying in this week waiting at my door for my new seat!
i've been researching car safetly though, and my mums car, whom i travel with most is terrible its a tin can basicly and after seeing the crash test vids i've been trying to talk her into buying a tank of a volvo :lol:

i really want to learn to drive myself but i couldn;t afford to keep a car on the road :( at least not now anyway. 


for anyone looking there is a isofix recaro polaric on ebay at the moment £31 +courrier fees few days to go not bad...


----------



## lozzy21

I think im going to order my seat tomorrow, i know its not a propper rear facing seat but it will fit Niamh rear facing untill shes 3, hopefully by then we will have a car so can get a propper ERF seat.


----------



## veganmum2be

how do you know 3 laura? i just wondered cos i read somewhere recently though not sure where that you can never tell for sure how weight gain will pan out in kiddies?

i was going to get a ff/rf seat instead of 2 erf seats as who knows how things will pan out ie i might not need 2 soon but i read that^ and thought i could be spending £100 and he outgrows it much sooner than the 2 ish mark and i'll then need to buy an erf seat anyway thus meaning i wasted money

god i made that rambley i am tired! hope it makes sense...


----------



## purpledahlia

Well im selling a Britax First Class plus if anybody is interested, Its RF till 29lbs so about just over 2. At 1 the weight slows right down, Ava was always high end of the scale but is 18months and bout 25lbs now (she was 21lbs at a year!) just PM me if anyone wants!


----------



## lozzy21

veganmum2be said:


> how do you know 3 laura? i just wondered cos i read somewhere recently though not sure where that you can never tell for sure how weight gain will pan out in kiddies?
> 
> i was going to get a ff/rf seat instead of 2 erf seats as who knows how things will pan out ie i might not need 2 soon but i read that^ and thought i could be spending £100 and he outgrows it much sooner than the 2 ish mark and i'll then need to buy an erf seat anyway thus meaning i wasted money
> 
> god i made that rambley i am tired! hope it makes sense...

If she follows the centile shes on now it will last her till shes 3. Even if she outgrows it sooner it can be put away for baby number 2.


----------



## purpledahlia

What seat is it Lozzy? she will slow down on the growth once she hits 1! guarenteed!


----------



## lozzy21

The britax first plus, on offer on the mothercare site for £100. If her waight gain slows down it will stop lol. She was born at 8lb15 and at 7 months shes only 15lb15


----------



## purpledahlia

Oh thats the one im selling! i'll give you it cheaper ;) I loved that seat, same as you it was only an inbetween one till i got the Multi-tech! She will slow down once shes walking though, so you might get even more use out of it!


----------



## lozzy21

If I lived closer I'd buy it off you but for what it would cost to send it I wouldent be worth it lol


----------



## purpledahlia

Well kiddicare sent it to me, a courier. Dont think it would be too much? still be cheaper than £100, I need to get rid of it and im broke, so can do a deal if your interested! just PM me if you are, or add me on FB can get pics up!


----------



## veganmum2be

ah i see ok.
:)
niamhs weight is similar to franks he was only 16lbs at 7 months.
weedy babies :haha:


----------



## Eala

Roo was 13lbs 3ozs at 7 months ;)

I love that her Graco DuoLogic would probably do her till she is about 5, even if she suddenly sprouts and jumps up 3 centiles :rofl:


----------



## lozzy21

Considering what Niamh was when she was born its not alot lol


----------



## Eala

Roo was 7lbs 1.5ozs when she was born, so not titchy. Born on the 25th and dropped off the bottom of the charts before picking up.

As long as they are gaining, being small isn't something to worry about, really. We need the babies at the top and bottom of the charts otherwise we wouldn't be able to to know what "average" is.


----------



## lozzy21

Niamh was 8lb15 which at 35 weeks is huge lol.


----------



## Eala

I don't know anything about preemies really, but maybe she has kinda just found her curve? :) 

Either way, she's adorably cute ;)


----------



## purpledahlia

Ava was 8lb 13 and on time, and has stayed up the top till she was walking and then slowed RIGHT down.. shes a skinny minny now but long!


----------



## lozzy21

Hehehe thanks, i think average for a 35 week baby is about 5lb.

Niamhs weight gain is all over the place, shes slowly dropped a few centiles, then suddenly dropped when she was ill and since then shes bounced from the 75th to the 25th :dohh:


----------



## Eala

Babies like to keep us on our toes :rofl:


----------



## tiggercats

I'm so excited, I'm collecting my new (to me) car on friday or saturday and will finally fit the multi tech :D I haven't fitted it yet as LO is still only just over 9kg required for the MT and fits fine it the infant seat (up to 13kg) and with the endless test drives I've been doing lately is has been easier to take the MT along and try it rather than keep removing it from my car. I'm going to miss the ability to bring a sleeping baby inside in his car seat though.


----------



## ~RedLily~

Question about the Duologic. You know the button bit you press to adjust the straps? Is it supposed to turn? When I'm tightening the straps I have to do it completely straight otherwise it turns slightly and the strap gets caught and wont tighten anymore so I have to loosen it and get it totally straight to tighten again.
Not sure that makes sense :haha:


----------



## Eala

Hmmm that doesn't sound right! I've never noticed mine moving at all, and I certainly don't have a problem with the strap getting caught as I tighten it. Might be worth an e-mail to Hakan!

Tiggercats - yay for your new car! What did you get? <---nosy :rofl:


----------



## tiggercats

Nothing exciting, just a focus estate, plenty of room for the MT :D


----------



## Eala

I always find new cars exciting :rofl:

I love Estates. Really miss our old Volvo 850, which was a tank! Got a Renault Vel Satis at the moment, which is mostly a lovely car, but we're falling out with it. My DH is now going on about swapping it for a Volvo S80. :dohh: We've become one of those couples of change their car more often than some people change their underwear :blush:


----------



## Blob

Just wondering if anyone had info on the maxi cosi mobi (I think) I just made up a thread on it ;) 

Thankieeesssss


----------



## APmama

I just bought a 0+ to 1 seat expecting it would go RFing till 13kg, but sadly it only goes to 10kg and my LO is 11.5 :( I'm really disappointed because i thought it would last him till he was about 3 now that his weight gain is so slow. I don't think a store would allow me to return a carseat would they (even though it's not been used)?

Where could i buy the britax 2 way? I'm going away with family (they are the ones with the car, i don't even have one) so need a seat by next Friday.


----------



## Eala

I have no idea whether you are in the UK or not, but you could try looking at www.rearfacing.co.uk for a list of stockists in your area. You should phone them before going though, as that list can be somewhat out of date. Not every store will necessarily have the 2-way - I know that none local to me sell it.

The In Car Safety Centre in Milton Keynes certainly sells the Britax Hi-Way, not sure about the 2-way. They deliver, and I'd imagine you could ask about getting it with express shipping or something to make sure it was here.

Another option would be the likes of the Maxi Cosi Opal or the Britax First Class Plus. They both RF to 13kgs. You could also look on the Mothercare website, as they offer a number of 0+/1 seats, again I think you can get express delivery.

I don't know where you stand on returning a carseat, sorry. If it's still in the packaging, I don't see how they could refuse to take it back. I don't know if there are specific laws on this though.


----------



## hattiehippo

The Incarsafety Centre in Milton Keynes sells the two way and will deliver but if you want a seat really quickly and your LO is under 13kg then as Eala says the Britax 1st class or Maxi cosi Opal are probably a better option. 

They're available in Mothercare and are easy to fit quickly as you don't need tether straps. But if you want a longer term solution then the 2 way would be the way to go.


----------



## Strawberrymum

hi just wondering if anyone had the safety first air protect 65 car seat? it replaces the eps foam with these new air bags. from what i can see they have only been tested by the manufacturer so wether they work or not i dont know? 

anyone have any opinions? eps or these new air protect?


im tossing up between this on and a sunshine kids witch is 200 dollars more and a brio zento witch is 300 more.

the radian harnesses till 80 pounds FF whereas the air protect only to 50 pounds but if the air is better than the foam? omg i dont know so much information!

i like the brio as it attaches with tether straps aswell not just the LATCH. also ive seen on you tube (i know you shouldnt believe everything but i do) that the LATCH can loosen on the radian? and that if you use the seatbelt kids can kick the button? 

brio zento?
radian xtsl?
safety first air protect?

thanks :)


----------



## Khloeee

Hello, hoping someone here can help me...

I'm looking for a link to a user manual or website of forward facing car seat manufacturers stating that extended rear facing is safer (even though they sell forward facing options). I know I read something before, possibly a quote from maxi cosi....but I can't remember. 

It's for a blog post I'm writing but I need evidence of these quotes to back up what I'm saying.


----------



## Khloeee

I also have a question on rearfacing seats, I'm looking into buying one for Arlo's next seat.

He's got about an inch before his head is at the top of his cabriofix, so I think it's only a matter of months before we need a group 1 seat. 

I like the features and longevity of the Britax Mutitech and Two Way Elite, but neither look particularly comfortable for a younger baby who still likes to sleep a lot in the car. 

Woud you suggest either of these for a 10-12 month old baby or is it best to go for another rearfacing option, eg maxi cosi mobi or Opal as they have more support and recline features for a younger baby?


----------



## Rachel_C

I'm not sure if this is any good for you, but Volvo sell car seats (some are just rebranded versions of other manufacturer's seats but they apparently sell their own Volvo-only seats too) and they say clearly here - https://www.carpages.co.uk/volvo/volvo-car-seat-range-29-06-09.asp - that RF is safer than FF.


----------



## Khloeee

Rachel_C said:


> I'm not sure if this is any good for you, but Volvo sell car seats (some are just rebranded versions of other manufacturer's seats but they apparently sell their own Volvo-only seats too) and they say clearly here - https://www.carpages.co.uk/volvo/volvo-car-seat-range-29-06-09.asp - that RF is safer than FF.

Wow, fast reply! Thank you, that is exactly what I'm looking for. 

If anyone knows of any other such statements from car seat manufacturers do let me know.


----------



## Eala

Khloeee said:


> I also have a question on rearfacing seats, I'm looking into buying one for Arlo's next seat.
> 
> He's got about an inch before his head is at the top of his cabriofix, so I think it's only a matter of months before we need a group 1 seat.
> 
> I like the features and longevity of the Britax Mutitech and Two Way Elite, but neither look particularly comfortable for a younger baby who still likes to sleep a lot in the car.
> 
> Woud you suggest either of these for a 10-12 month old baby or is it best to go for another rearfacing option, eg maxi cosi mobi or Opal as they have more support and recline features for a younger baby?

I got a Graco DuoLogic when Roo was um.. 10 or 11 months (I forget :blush:) She is tiny, so has only just outgrown her Cabriofix at nearly 21 months, but she found the reclined position very frustrating.

The DuoLogic does birth to 18kg, in Roo's case that will take her to at least 4 years. It can recline down to infant carrier position, but also sits more upright.

It's not the cheapest seat out there, as it can only be imported from Sweden (as far as I know), but it's a very good option when your baby is younger/smaller but getting too big / unhappy with their infant carrier.


----------



## Dimbo

Khloeee said:


> I also have a question on rearfacing seats, I'm looking into buying one for Arlo's next seat.
> 
> He's got about an inch before his head is at the top of his cabriofix, so I think it's only a matter of months before we need a group 1 seat.
> 
> I like the features and longevity of the Britax Mutitech and Two Way Elite, but neither look particularly comfortable for a younger baby who still likes to sleep a lot in the car.
> 
> Woud you suggest either of these for a 10-12 month old baby or is it best to go for another rearfacing option, eg maxi cosi mobi or Opal as they have more support and recline features for a younger baby?

We have the Multitech (volvo version, but exactly the same) and our little cherub was put in it at 4.5 months as she'd gotten too big for the infant seat and was over 9Kg. She falls asleep in it all the time and her head rests on the side no problems. You just have to make sure you tether it really really tight so that the angle is such that when they fall asleep they tilt their heads back, not forward.


----------



## Dimbo

I would like to recommend /https://www.paulstride.co.uk/

We went to the Volvo dealer and ordered spare tether straps for the multitech and they came in at £50 for the pair. Hubby got online and found the above website, £20 with £5 postage. We ordered them about 11am and they arrived the next day at about 1pm! We were both very impressed!


----------



## purpledahlia

Thats a great price, can i ask why u need spare straps? I dont, should i have spares?


----------



## MrsMils

Over 2000 miles in the last week, DuoLogic2 = Massive Success! (We drove to South of France for a holiday, only one major meltdown, when stuck in traffic for 1.5 hours, apart from that she loved her new seat, and the fact that she was rearfacing meant that her toys didn't end up on the floor - she could rescue them with her feet!)


----------



## Dimbo

purpledahlia said:


> Thats a great price, can i ask why u need spare straps? I dont, should i have spares?

We have 2 cars, and she'll be in one of my parents cars as well when I eventually go back to work. The rails in my car are very close to the floor, meaning it's a real faff to get the tether straps in and out of the car, and so it's much easier and quicker to have 2 sets. It takes about 3 or 4 minutes to switch cars now, rather than 10 or so minutes struggling with the straps.


----------



## millycat

I've just bought a 57 plate Vauxhall Meriva, it has storage compartments in the rear passenger footwells, can anyone advise what we should do to make these safe or what seats may be best, I'd prefer not to have the seat in the fromt passenger seat if possible. Thanks.


----------



## Lliena

If you email the guy here he speaks really good english and will suggest some that will work: https://www.carseat.se/store.html :)


----------



## Rachel_C

You could get a seat without the floor support thingie or if you go to a car dealer, they might be able to fill the compartments for you to make them solid.


----------



## veganmum2be

if anyone has a volvo there are two of their own brand seats (not the rebranded multi tech) on ebay ex displays 

£95 buy it now delivered!

heres one
https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Volvo-baby-seat-/270771415042?pt=UK_Baby_CarSeats_EH&hash=item3f0b3be802

they are belt fit, it does state on another site they are only for volvos, but not sure about that :shrug:

x


----------



## lozzy21

Iv just orderd my britax first plus :happydance: I know its not an ERF seat but i cant afford one yet and since that seat was on offer though i would get it.


----------



## discoclare

My daughter still fits in her infant seat (Primo Viaggio) so I am not at this problem yet, but nearly! My main issue is that we don't have a car (we live in London and don't need one for day to day use). On this basis I am firstly unsure whether to do ERF or not (cost vs amount we use car seat), and if I do, what brand to go for. 

We occassionally hire a car (3 times in the last year) and so can be given any model, but we never opt for the smallest price bracket, I think last time we had a Renault scenic. She goes in my dad's car sometimes and she's been in my in-laws car maybe twice and my mum's car once. FIL has a Ford (I think it's a Focus). Dad has a mercedes C class (and stepmum a mercedes A class so they could use one or other I guess if it didn't fit in one). Mum has an Audi (I think it's an A7 but not sure, it's not one of the smaller ones anyway). So I would need a seat that can go in any of these cars. It is possible to get an ERF seat that will fit in a variety of cars like these? I didn't have the problem with the infant seat as I have the base that you put the seat into which goes on any seat with a cross chest seatbelt.


----------



## bubbles123

veganmum2be said:


> if anyone has a volvo there are two of their own brand seats (not the rebranded multi tech) on ebay ex displays
> 
> £95 buy it now delivered!
> 
> heres one
> https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Volvo-baby-seat-/270771415042?pt=UK_Baby_CarSeats_EH&hash=item3f0b3be802
> 
> they are belt fit, it does state on another site they are only for volvos, but not sure about that :shrug:
> 
> x

That's the seat I have (just a different colour upholstery). I would recommend it definitely and that's a great price. Mine only fits Volvos though (and is only approved for use in Volvos) so I'd look into it if you have another type of car. The description isn't very clear.


----------



## veganmum2be

yeah it looks good, i wish i had waited i bought a secondhand mobi for my dads car which is a volvo, when i could have bought that! never mindddd.

discoclare i think the best bet is to go for the smallest seats available, i think its the hi way and another britax one...cant remember the name then even in small cars they will fit. i have the hi way and its really easy to install when you have got the hang of it, you could even buy spare tethers so you can leave the tethers in peoples cars which cuts the install time. 

x


----------



## Eala

Discoclare, the seats I'd recommend are the Britax Hi-Way, the Britax/Volvo Multi-Tech and the Graco DuoLogic. Can someone who has the Hi Way confirm whether or not it has a support leg? Something I've thought of (from you mentioning the Scenic) is that both the Multi Tech and the DuoLogic have support legs, which you are not meant to use in cars with underfloor storage compartments. They aren't strong enough to take the force of a leg in the event of a crash, so carseats with legs shouldn't be used in them. I don't know if that's something you could just specify to a hire company?

Support leg issues aside, budget will be a consideration. The two Britax seats are available for £200, whereas the DuoLogic can only be imported from abroad, and comes in at £270 delivered. The DuoLogic rear-faces to 18kg, the other two rear face to 25kg. With that said, the DuoLogic has better recline positions (the MT doesn't recline at all, and I'm not sure about the Hi Way). Anyways, the reason I am still even mentioning the DuoLogic is that it can be installed with EITHER a seatbelt or Isofix. The other two are seatbelt only. To me, if you're going to be moving it between a variety of cars, that flexibility could be really helpful. If the car has Isofix, then great, it's easy to install. If it doesn't have Isofix, well, it'll install with the seatbelt. Which is also super easy and doesn't require tether straps.

Hope that gives you some options to look at anyway :flower:


----------



## ~RedLily~

I had to put my 4.5 year old niece in the duologic today, she fitted really well and didn't complain once so definitely know it's good for older children now.


----------



## veganmum2be

the hi way does have a support leg x


----------



## Eala

Thanks for that. In which case... I think it'll come down to price and personal preference, then. I would be careful if you end up with something like a Xsara Picasso or Vauxhall Zafira/Meriva, as I think they sometimes have under-floor storage. I'm sure if you specify to a car hire company that the car can't have storage compartments, they should be able to work with that :)


----------



## Dimbo

I have researched the underfloor compartment thing and emailed Haken. His reply was: 



> We do install Rf seats with support leg in cars with underfloor compartments. We use support leg and also lean against front seat. Another good option is to place a larger piece of solid material on top of compartments and rest support leg on this

I am sure I also saw something which suggested lifting the flap to the compartment and putting the support straight through to the chassis of the car. Although it would depend o the length of the support arm. I don't know where I saw this though, so don't quote me.


----------



## lozzy21

Yey Niamhs seat is here :happydance:


----------



## purpledahlia

How do you like it? We liked the BFC+ a lot.


----------



## Siyren

oooh what do you think about it! lets see a pic when itas all installed x


----------



## lozzy21

Its not in the car yet as we dont have one but i love it, she looks tiny in it.
Shes only a diddy 16lb at 7 and a half months so should last her rear facing untill shes 3.

https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad148/lozzy22minx/IMG_0641.jpg

Excuse the nappy's drying lol


----------



## lozzy21

Here's Niamh in her first class plus 

https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad148/lozzy22minx/IMG_0272.jpg
https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad148/lozzy22minx/IMG_0271.jpg


----------



## aliss

My LO outgrew his regular infant seat at 4.5 months (LOL!) as he is a massive baby so he is now almost 15 months and in his Graco MyRide65 since then. We love it, it's so comfy for him, and have no plans to switch him soon.

Oh and my doggie being grumpy too. Just cause. This was a 3 hour drive.
 



Attached Files:







myride.jpg
File size: 48.5 KB
Views: 4









myride2.jpg
File size: 53.7 KB
Views: 3









1.jpg
File size: 50.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## aliss

lozzy21 said:


> Its not in the car yet as we dont have one but i love it, she looks tiny in it.
> Shes only a diddy 16lb at 7 and a half months so should last her rear facing untill shes 3.
> 
> https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad148/lozzy22minx/IMG_0641.jpg
> 
> Excuse the nappy's drying lol

That looks like a giant plush chair, LOL! Fantastic!


----------



## ellie27

Anna has been in her new ERF seat for a couple weeks now.

We have the Maxi-Cosi Mobi - rear-facing to 25kg.

We were very lucky that Anna was in her infant carrier (rf to 13kg) til 18 months - she is only 12kg now, but we got the new seat anyway, as we have another one on the way soon - took us months to get this new seat too, struggle to find one that fits securely etc!!

Here are a couple pics...:flower:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0193.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 8









IMG_0194.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## lynnikins

well I got a car now its a vauxhall Zafria ( not my choice FIL brought the car ) so need seats for it for the boys i need ones without support legs caus i cant use a support leg in the very back seats as the floor isnt full depth back there. any ideas ladies?


----------



## veganmum2be

i love the mobi, we used it for first time this week while visiting my dad
it fitted in both a ford focus and a volvo s70 but the front passeger seat had to go right forward in both. it would have been better to install it in the front.


----------



## bathbabe

Could you ladies with ERF seats with tethers show me your anchor points please? :)


----------



## veganmum2be

i cant upload pics at the moment, 
but i have anchored around the seat bite (where the top of seat connects to bottom part)
on the seat rails (where seat runs back and forth)
and once on tether loops

x


----------



## ellie27

bathbabe said:


> Could you ladies with ERF seats with tethers show me your anchor points please? :)

With the Maxi-Cosi Mobi we have the tethers around the part of the front passenger seat- the round dial that can be turned to ajust the seat...if that makes sense??

Thats the only place I can do them!:flower:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0205.jpg
File size: 51.8 KB
Views: 6









IMG_0206.jpg
File size: 47.9 KB
Views: 2









IMG_0207.jpg
File size: 39.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## deafgal

mommyof3co said:


> That's fine, I have no problem answering any questions just don't want other people to think I'm pushing it or anything, just really excited about it...especially the awesome deal I got on it
> 
> For me it was just looking at the facts...most importantly that kids from ages 1-2 are 500% safer rear facing. There are no actual stats for above 2 but if we look at Sweden's crashes and fatalities with kids it is much lower and it's shown how much safer they are rear facing...it's common in Sweden for kids to RF to 4-5yrs old. But it's also shown that kids spines and neck aren't strong enough to withstand a forward facing crash just because of how the bones are formed until age 3 or so...that's when the bones start to ossify. So even though there aren't more stats for over age 2 there are other things showing how it's safer based on how the bones are formed and all of that.
> 
> I didn't rear face Landon very long, actually he was a little before 1 because I thought it was 1yr or 20lbs...he was like 25lbs then when we switched. Thankfully nothing ever happened, they have never been in a wreck. Casen was 13mo when we switched. But just since finding out more and more I feel it's the safest. Getting in a car is dangerous, but obviously we have to do it, I just want to keep them as safe as I possibly can, so I take as many precautions as I can. Hayden has been RF his whole life minus about a month that the seats we had wouldn't work that way in our car...my goal is to get him to 3-4yrs old then I will let him choose like Casen.
> 
> I have a few videos that give alot of info and show crash tests if you would be interested in them too :) They aren't scare mongering just facts and showing bigger kids RF to see it is comfy. Casen has a huge vocab, he is quite amazing lol, he is more than capable of telling me if he's comfy or not and he loved riding in it RF today


I was told that sometimes rear facing can do more damage to the child because of their height and weight. I think it is because the rear facing can't hold on to them? I am not sure but if I find it, I'll show it to you.

Anyway, it does make sense to keep them rearfaced longer. I just wish I could turn the car seat (not the infant/booster seat, but the seat itself) around so their feet would not get squished.


----------



## veganmum2be

deafgal said:


> mommyof3co said:
> 
> 
> That's fine, I have no problem answering any questions just don't want other people to think I'm pushing it or anything, just really excited about it...especially the awesome deal I got on it
> 
> For me it was just looking at the facts...most importantly that kids from ages 1-2 are 500% safer rear facing. There are no actual stats for above 2 but if we look at Sweden's crashes and fatalities with kids it is much lower and it's shown how much safer they are rear facing...it's common in Sweden for kids to RF to 4-5yrs old. But it's also shown that kids spines and neck aren't strong enough to withstand a forward facing crash just because of how the bones are formed until age 3 or so...that's when the bones start to ossify. So even though there aren't more stats for over age 2 there are other things showing how it's safer based on how the bones are formed and all of that.
> 
> I didn't rear face Landon very long, actually he was a little before 1 because I thought it was 1yr or 20lbs...he was like 25lbs then when we switched. Thankfully nothing ever happened, they have never been in a wreck. Casen was 13mo when we switched. But just since finding out more and more I feel it's the safest. Getting in a car is dangerous, but obviously we have to do it, I just want to keep them as safe as I possibly can, so I take as many precautions as I can. Hayden has been RF his whole life minus about a month that the seats we had wouldn't work that way in our car...my goal is to get him to 3-4yrs old then I will let him choose like Casen.
> 
> I have a few videos that give alot of info and show crash tests if you would be interested in them too :) They aren't scare mongering just facts and showing bigger kids RF to see it is comfy. Casen has a huge vocab, he is quite amazing lol, he is more than capable of telling me if he's comfy or not and he loved riding in it RF today
> 
> 
> I was told that sometimes rear facing can do more damage to the child because of their height and weight. I think it is because the rear facing can't hold on to them? I am not sure but if I find it, I'll show it to you.
> 
> Anyway, it does make sense to keep them rearfaced longer. I just wish I could turn the car seat (not the infant/booster seat, but the seat itself) around so their feet would not get squished.Click to expand...

cant hold onto them? as long as they are propperly restrained within a safe seat and the child is within the height and weight limits for that seat then it is going to hold on to them.
there is less movement with a rear facing seat everything should be solid and when rear facing the child will not move about as a child forward facing would.

their feet dont get squished either, some seats do have less leg room but a child would sit with its legs up naturally anyway. i'd rather they had 'squished' legs than more chance of death anyway.

forward facing isnt unsafe but rear facing is so much safer.

:flower:


----------



## Rachel_C

deafgal said:


> mommyof3co said:
> 
> 
> That's fine, I have no problem answering any questions just don't want other people to think I'm pushing it or anything, just really excited about it...especially the awesome deal I got on it
> 
> For me it was just looking at the facts...most importantly that kids from ages 1-2 are 500% safer rear facing. There are no actual stats for above 2 but if we look at Sweden's crashes and fatalities with kids it is much lower and it's shown how much safer they are rear facing...it's common in Sweden for kids to RF to 4-5yrs old. But it's also shown that kids spines and neck aren't strong enough to withstand a forward facing crash just because of how the bones are formed until age 3 or so...that's when the bones start to ossify. So even though there aren't more stats for over age 2 there are other things showing how it's safer based on how the bones are formed and all of that.
> 
> I didn't rear face Landon very long, actually he was a little before 1 because I thought it was 1yr or 20lbs...he was like 25lbs then when we switched. Thankfully nothing ever happened, they have never been in a wreck. Casen was 13mo when we switched. But just since finding out more and more I feel it's the safest. Getting in a car is dangerous, but obviously we have to do it, I just want to keep them as safe as I possibly can, so I take as many precautions as I can. Hayden has been RF his whole life minus about a month that the seats we had wouldn't work that way in our car...my goal is to get him to 3-4yrs old then I will let him choose like Casen.
> 
> I have a few videos that give alot of info and show crash tests if you would be interested in them too :) They aren't scare mongering just facts and showing bigger kids RF to see it is comfy. Casen has a huge vocab, he is quite amazing lol, he is more than capable of telling me if he's comfy or not and he loved riding in it RF today
> 
> 
> I was told that sometimes rear facing can do more damage to the child because of their height and weight. I think it is because the rear facing can't hold on to them? I am not sure but if I find it, I'll show it to you.
> 
> Anyway, it does make sense to keep them rearfaced longer. I just wish I could turn the car seat (not the infant/booster seat, but the seat itself) around so their feet would not get squished.Click to expand...

I'm sure there are some cases where a child would be safer forward facing but you have to go with what's more likely. The likelihood is that a child would be safer in a RF seat if the car was in an accident. I actually know somebody who was killed in a car accident. He died *because* he was wearing a seatbelt, he probably would have been fine if he wasn't, but you wouldn't say that nobody should wear a seatbelt because of very rare cases like that. It's the same thing.


----------



## bathbabe

Iv finally ordered Harrisons new seat! Hi way 2! Good job he still fits in his infant carrier.

I cant wait for it to arrive! Eeeekk! X


----------



## wishingonastar

ive just emailed hakan on carseat.se to ask advice as think we're gonna go for high way II but want to check. Does anyone know roughly how long their delivery times are to England?


----------



## purpledahlia

That Mobi looks fab! I love it! I kind of want a new one now haha! 

For whoever was asking about tether straps, mine are attached onto the metal bar under the seat. And when i put the seat in my mums car, i attached it aound the metal which attached the seat to the base of the car. Any solid point is ok to use i think.


----------



## bathbabe

Harrisons carseat arrived yesterday - i love it! But... iv got to have it hanging off the seat slightly otherwise its sat too upright coz my seats are quite slanted. :wacko: i saw on youtube somebody had a little wedge under their seat, is that something id be able to buy? So id then be able to move the front seat back a tiny bit more and my OH might actually be able to fit in the front lol! (I only have a 3door)


----------



## bathbabe

Oh and its the hi way 2 x


----------



## purpledahlia

Not sure about the Hi-way, mine came with a wedge bit as part of the seat??


----------



## wishingonastar

just ordered two hi-ways from incarsafety centre for my two girls :thumbup: can't wait for them to arrive as this has been playing on my mind with my toddler and now my baby needs next size up i've had to make decisions and feel relieved i've been able to do ERF for them :)

grateful to baby and bump and you girls for opening my eyes to all this stuff :flower:


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Who ever was asking about the tether strap points.. I had mine fitted for me yesterday at the shop, and the man who was specially trained in fitting ERF seats said that if there are no suitable places to tether, it is oerfectly safe to wrap the tether straps around the backrest part of the front seat. And t shows it being done this way in the instruction manual of my britax multi-tech

Oh and, heres piccies of my LO in her new seat!
https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/309023_10150272359551875_577436874_7944765_367543_n.jpg
https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/306405_10150272359406875_577436874_7944762_7645429_n.jpg


----------



## veganmum2be

bathbabe said:


> Harrisons carseat arrived yesterday - i love it! But... iv got to have it hanging off the seat slightly otherwise its sat too upright coz my seats are quite slanted. :wacko: i saw on youtube somebody had a little wedge under their seat, is that something id be able to buy? So id then be able to move the front seat back a tiny bit more and my OH might actually be able to fit in the front lol! (I only have a 3door)

its supposed to hang off the seat to a extent, the foam bits need to kind of slot on the the edge of the seat.

they do or did come with foam wedges to tilt them back a bit, but that just means even less room in the front.
if you didnt get one i would contact the supplier 
x


----------



## bathbabe

I know its ment to hang off abit but it feels like its too much to me. 
I will contact them and see what they say thankyou. 
If i can get hold of my brothers laptop i will upload a photo for you to see x


----------



## veganmum2be

not the best picture also the support leg is not fully extended so ignore that, but shows kind of how it should sit on seat :D
x
 



Attached Files:







039.jpg
File size: 37 KB
Views: 12


----------



## veganmum2be

heres mobi pics in a volvo s70
 



Attached Files:







054.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 8









056.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Kess

Help! LO is so tall, the shoulder straps are coming from well below his shoulders behind him, to come up over his shoulders and into the clip-together-bit. He's in the Duologic 1, anyone know how to adjust so the straps are coming from a higher slot behind him?


----------



## veganmum2be

if you look behind/under seat you should see the belt loops around a metal bit, you need to unhook them and pull them out, put them back through the higher slot and hook them back over the metal bit.
it should say in the manual also if you still have it :)


----------



## Kess

veganmum2be said:


> if you look behind/under seat you should see the belt loops around a metal bit, you need to unhook them and pull them out, put them back through the higher slot and hook them back over the metal bit.
> it should say in the manual also if you still have it :)

Manual's in Swedish!

Thanks for that. I'll have a go in a bit. :thumbup:


----------



## Eala

You can get the manual in English via www.carseat.se - https://www.carseat.se/images/DuoLogic1-Manual-CarSeat.se.pdf :)


----------



## lozzy21

https://epetitions.direct.gov.uk/petitions/7310

Bumping this back to the first page with a e-petition for ERF.


----------



## tiggercats

If anyone has a britax seat and needs additional tether straps then you can get them from the in car safety centre for £19.40 with free delivery :D I ordered them over the phone on weds am and they arrived fri am.

Nordic (second car) fitting kit  They don't have the metal clips to go straight onto anchor points but as i don't have a volvo it doesn't matter to me.


----------



## funny_face

Hi all, just a quick question about the Volvo multi tech car seat, does anyone know if it is the same seat as the Britax Multi tech or is it the same as the Britax Multi tech II? Is there a significant difference? I'm just back on carseat.se looking at seats for my mum as hers was in an accident :( and I just wondered if its worth paying £300 on carseat.se for the newer one, or just get the Volvo one? As usual I can't make a decision!


----------



## veganmum2be

sorry to hear there was an accident hope evryone was ok :)

i think but dont quote me on this one cos its not a seat i looked at much there is just a different support leg? 
if it was me i would go with the volvo one.


----------



## Ju_bubbs

funny_face said:


> Hi all, just a quick question about the Volvo multi tech car seat, does anyone know if it is the same seat as the Britax Multi tech or is it the same as the Britax Multi tech II? Is there a significant difference? I'm just back on carseat.se looking at seats for my mum as hers was in an accident :( and I just wondered if its worth paying £300 on carseat.se for the newer one, or just get the Volvo one? As usual I can't make a decision!

I think its probably the same as the multi tech. I've just bought the britax version a few weeks ago, and didn't see any multi tech II's so maybe it has litrally JUST come out?

Not that it will matter to do you if you are going to order it from the internet, but I went for the britax version over the volvo one so that I could have it fitted by someone who was trained in fitting that particular seat, Volvo don't fir them for you!


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Just had a look at the multi tech 2.. from what I can tell, it's the exact same seat. It doesn't have anything that my 'multi tech' doesn't have, apart from I didn't have a choice of colours and patterns!

Also £300 is a bit OTT for this seat, they were £250 in all the UK shops I found them in :flower:


----------



## funny_face

Thanks!

I've found one that sell it online for £230 (multitech 2). Originally, the carseat.se website had different options for the multitech as well, but now only has the multitech 2. I can't see any difference either! The multitech 2 that's £230 is just black which is fine, and there's nowhere near me that sells them who would fit it - the only place that's actually in this country (afaik) is Volvo who, as you say, don't fit them.

The reason I'm asking is because I asked for a discount a while ago at Volvo because they had recently offered their seat at a much lower price, then I got another car seat instead so didn't use it. But I still have the written offer from them (somewhere!) which I think works out at less than £230. But I just wondered if that would be the old seat or the new one. 

I think I've decided on the multitech anyway, I was also looking at the Hiway and the Graco Duologic 2. Duologic looks maaaaaaaaaasive! And the Hiway looks good, and cheaper but the Multitech looks roomier I think. 

Anyone got any strong feelings between the three? Rear facing seats are so expensive that we all probably only have one so can't compare! But any experience of more than one (especially these 3) would be much appreciated!


----------



## veganmum2be

i have the hi way and the mobi, i prefer the mobi becuase it seems comfier, but its huge the hi way is nice and compact, it says in the manual the hi way goes up to age of 5.
sorry im not more help.
the offer of the 230 volvo tech is good :thumbup:


----------



## Ju_bubbs

funny_face said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I've found one that sell it online for £230 (multitech 2). Originally, the carseat.se website had different options for the multitech as well, but now only has the multitech 2. I can't see any difference either! The multitech 2 that's £230 is just black which is fine, and there's nowhere near me that sells them who would fit it - the only place that's actually in this country (afaik) is Volvo who, as you say, don't fit them.
> 
> The reason I'm asking is because I asked for a discount a while ago at Volvo because they had recently offered their seat at a much lower price, then I got another car seat instead so didn't use it. But I still have the written offer from them (somewhere!) which I think works out at less than £230. But I just wondered if that would be the old seat or the new one.
> 
> I think I've decided on the multitech anyway, I was also looking at the Hiway and the Graco Duologic 2. Duologic looks maaaaaaaaaasive! And the Hiway looks good, and cheaper but the Multitech looks roomier I think.
> 
> Anyone got any strong feelings between the three? Rear facing seats are so expensive that we all probably only have one so can't compare! But any experience of more than one (especially these 3) would be much appreciated!

Have you checked the Britax website for stockists? I spent ages trying to find a stockist near me on all the ERF websites with no luck.. then put my postcode into the Britax website and found a shop just up the road! lol I was quite surprised since I live in Cornwall, and its so hard to find anything in Cornwall, ERF was the last thing I expected to find just up the road!


----------



## Eala

I'd just like to point out that the duologic is not massive by any stretch of the imagination. I have more room in the passenger seat of a Honda jazz with the duologic behind it than I do with a multi-tech. It perhaps looks bigger in pictures because of the base, but it's one of the most compact seats available.


----------



## funny_face

Really? That's interesting, I thought it looked huge! And bulky! Though in the flesh, the multitech does sit further back than I had imagined it would, so its hard to tell on a screen, especially when they don't show pics in cars and you have to rely on google images :lol: So I'll have another look, but TBH I just need to get one now, all this is making me quite confused and I just need to get one before she's 11.

Yep, I've checked the Britax site but as far as I know its not right, the only one it lists in Scotland is the Glasgow Pram centre, which (as far as I remember) only stocked the recaro seat :shrug:


----------



## funny_face

I was just looking at pics on google images again, and I still think the duologic looks bulkier :lol: I wish shops had them here so I could try them in the car!! Its just that I'm short, and the seat I have just now is quite high (Britax first class plus) and I think I just thought it looked like the Duologic was bulkier and higher at the top, maybe meaning that my vision would be restricted, that's all. 

Since you have one, can you tell me if you can recline the seat for toddlers, or just for babies? Because the seat slides I wondered if that meant that the frame is exposed if you recline it with toddlers in it?


----------



## wigglywoo

Ju_bubbs said:


> Have you checked the Britax website for stockists? I spent ages trying to find a stockist near me on all the ERF websites with no luck.. then put my postcode into the Britax website and found a shop just up the road! lol I was quite surprised since I live in Cornwall, and its so hard to find anything in Cornwall, ERF was the last thing I expected to find just up the road!

Can I ask where the stockist you found in Cornwall is please?


----------



## Ju_bubbs

wigglywoo said:


> Ju_bubbs said:
> 
> 
> Have you checked the Britax website for stockists? I spent ages trying to find a stockist near me on all the ERF websites with no luck.. then put my postcode into the Britax website and found a shop just up the road! lol I was quite surprised since I live in Cornwall, and its so hard to find anything in Cornwall, ERF was the last thing I expected to find just up the road!
> 
> Can I ask where the stockist you found in Cornwall is please?Click to expand...

www.adeba.co.uk/

It's a little independant baby shop in St Austell, the couple who own it were real friendly and helpful!


----------



## Pixoletta

That looks great! I want to buy my little boy a rear facing car seat, but the OH disagrees and says he won't be able to see much.. I even told him about car crashes and stuff! Should i just buy one discreetly? or do you have to make sure they fit in the car?


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Pixoletta said:


> That looks great! I want to buy my little boy a rear facing car seat, but the OH disagrees and says he won't be able to see much.. I even told him about car crashes and stuff! Should i just buy one discreetly? or do you have to make sure they fit in the car?

As for view in FF LO gets a nice view of the back of the seat infront of them.. in RF they have a view of everything out the back window! They're not like RF infant carriers, they're upright, and higher, so they have plenty they can see!

When it comes to fitting into your car, thats completely personal choice. A lot of places won't sell ERF without their especially trained ERF fitter having checked they correctly fit in your car, because they say that a wrongly fitted ERF is more dangerous than NO car seat at all. However, there are places that will sell without safety checks, and there are plenty of you tube videos of fitting different seats to help you out!

I did have mine fitted for me, BUT.. I would be confident to fit it myself, once you know how.. its really quite simple!

Have you told your OH that ERF is 5 times safer then FF!? ;) Aswell as that... what ultimately made my mind up was watching a video of a toddler in a FF, in a car crash, where because of his head having no support (as with ERF) the child was internally decapitated because his spinal cord had stretched so much.. surely even a man wold't be able to turn a blind eye to that!!


----------



## veganmum2be

i would rather fit it myself, with someone else doing it, weather they are trained or not could make a mistake, if you do it yourself you know yourself if its fitted properly, theres loads of videos and instructions out there, and the manual is easy to follow. 
i cant imagine these car seat companies have training schools for fitters, so i presume they are just doing what a manual tells them to also?


----------



## Ju_bubbs

veganmum2be said:


> i would rather fit it myself, with someone else doing it, weather they are trained or not could make a mistake, if you do it yourself you know yourself if its fitted properly, theres loads of videos and instructions out there, and the manual is easy to follow.
> i cant imagine these car seat companies have training schools for fitters, so i presume they are just doing what a manual tells them to also?

The bloke who fitted my seat had training certificates for the few ERF seats he had been trained in fitting. His wife who runs the shop with him isn't allowed to fit them into customers cars, as she has not been on specific training courses for each seat. I can't say the same applies for other shops tho!


----------



## wigglywoo

Ju_bubbs said:


> wigglywoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ju_bubbs said:
> 
> 
> Have you checked the Britax website for stockists? I spent ages trying to find a stockist near me on all the ERF websites with no luck.. then put my postcode into the Britax website and found a shop just up the road! lol I was quite surprised since I live in Cornwall, and its so hard to find anything in Cornwall, ERF was the last thing I expected to find just up the road!
> 
> Can I ask where the stockist you found in Cornwall is please?Click to expand...
> 
> www.adeba.co.uk/
> 
> It's a little independant baby shop in St Austell, the couple who own it were real friendly and helpful!Click to expand...

Thanks! I know the shop. St Austell's not too far from me so I'll go and see them. Do they only do the Britax seats or do they have a selection?


----------



## Ju_bubbs

wigglywoo said:


> Ju_bubbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wigglywoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ju_bubbs said:
> 
> 
> Have you checked the Britax website for stockists? I spent ages trying to find a stockist near me on all the ERF websites with no luck.. then put my postcode into the Britax website and found a shop just up the road! lol I was quite surprised since I live in Cornwall, and its so hard to find anything in Cornwall, ERF was the last thing I expected to find just up the road!
> 
> Can I ask where the stockist you found in Cornwall is please?Click to expand...
> 
> www.adeba.co.uk/
> 
> It's a little independant baby shop in St Austell, the couple who own it were real friendly and helpful!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! I know the shop. St Austell's not too far from me so I'll go and see them. Do they only do the Britax seats or do they have a selection?Click to expand...

Sorry I'm not sure on that! I had already decided on the britax one before find a shop that sold it so I didn't look if they had others!


----------



## bathbabe

Pixoletta said:


> That looks great! I want to buy my little boy a rear facing car seat, but the OH disagrees and says he won't be able to see much.. I even told him about car crashes and stuff! Should i just buy one discreetly? or do you have to make sure they fit in the car?

I fitted mine myself. I looked on youtube and carseat.se they have installation videos for you to watch. X


----------



## jenstar

Hopefully some of the UK ladies will be able to answer this one for me....

My son is just turned 3 and is quite tall and heavy for his age. Currently he is in a Cybex Pallas seat (it is one with the front impact cushion.) I know it's a FF seat and this is an ERF thread but there are some very knowledgeable people in here! I put him in that seat because he was too tall for the normal ERF seat we had; his shoulders were above the harness on the highest setting. Now, he is too heavy for the cushion on the new seat!

So my question is, does anyone know of a seat with either a harness or cushion front, FF or RF it doesn't matter, that will suit a 24kg child? Our cars have isofix but it's not a must have for us, price doesn't matter, size doesn't really matter too much and we will only very rarely be moving the seat into other cars.

I have been looking and haven't found anything which means he will have to go into a high-back booster with the normal adult seat belt. He seems too young for that though.


----------



## lynnikins

the only seat i can think of that is harnessed up to 25 kg rear and front facing is the britax two way elite, the Multi tech is harnessed rearfacing to 25 but front facing only till 18kg. 

im in the same boat and ds1 is currently in a front facing highback booster caus we dont have any money to get a new seat for him


----------



## ellie27

funny_face said:


> Really? That's interesting, I thought it looked huge! And bulky! Though in the flesh, the multitech does sit further back than I had imagined it would, so its hard to tell on a screen, especially when they don't show pics in cars and you have to rely on google images :lol: So I'll have another look, but TBH I just need to get one now, all this is making me quite confused and I just need to get one before she's 11.
> 
> Yep, I've checked the Britax site but as far as I know its not right, the only one it lists in Scotland is the Glasgow Pram centre, which (as far as I remember) only stocked the recaro seat :shrug:

Glasgow pram centre stocks the Britax Multitech and the Maxi-Cosi Mobi and the Izzi-combi one too.

I bought the Maxi-cosi Mobi from them 2 months ago:flower:


----------



## funny_face

ellie27 said:


> funny_face said:
> 
> 
> Really? That's interesting, I thought it looked huge! And bulky! Though in the flesh, the multitech does sit further back than I had imagined it would, so its hard to tell on a screen, especially when they don't show pics in cars and you have to rely on google images :lol: So I'll have another look, but TBH I just need to get one now, all this is making me quite confused and I just need to get one before she's 11.
> 
> Yep, I've checked the Britax site but as far as I know its not right, the only one it lists in Scotland is the Glasgow Pram centre, which (as far as I remember) only stocked the recaro seat :shrug:
> 
> Glasgow pram centre stocks the Britax Multitech and the Maxi-Cosi Mobi and the Izzi-combi one too.
> 
> I bought the Maxi-cosi Mobi from them 2 months ago:flower:Click to expand...

Aaaargh! I just bought 2 multi techs from volvo! Damn, should have really checked in the pram centre but I looked on line and there was nothing there, but I remember now that their website isn't that good. 

Did they fit it for you? 
xx


----------



## ellie27

funny_face said:


> ellie27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> funny_face said:
> 
> 
> Really? That's interesting, I thought it looked huge! And bulky! Though in the flesh, the multitech does sit further back than I had imagined it would, so its hard to tell on a screen, especially when they don't show pics in cars and you have to rely on google images :lol: So I'll have another look, but TBH I just need to get one now, all this is making me quite confused and I just need to get one before she's 11.
> 
> Yep, I've checked the Britax site but as far as I know its not right, the only one it lists in Scotland is the Glasgow Pram centre, which (as far as I remember) only stocked the recaro seat :shrug:
> 
> Glasgow pram centre stocks the Britax Multitech and the Maxi-Cosi Mobi and the Izzi-combi one too.
> 
> I bought the Maxi-cosi Mobi from them 2 months ago:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Aaaargh! I just bought 2 multi techs from volvo! Damn, should have really checked in the pram centre but I looked on line and there was nothing there, but I remember now that their website isn't that good.
> 
> Did they fit it for you?
> xxClick to expand...

You are right, they are not on the website!! 

They were very very good with me, I was in and out there several weekends in a row trying the ERF seats out!

The multi-tech didnt fit. The izi-combi did, but wouldnt last as long. They had the Mobi, but none were trained in the fitting of it. They had someone come out and train a couple of the staff and then we went back in and they fitted it perfectly!

Got the Mobi for £196 too which is a bargain!!

Multitech was also £195 as there was a 10% off deal at the time:flower:


----------



## funny_face

Oh I'm so gutted to hear this today when I've picked the seats up and fitted them already myself! Oh dear. How long does the Izi last out of interest?


----------



## ellie27

funny_face said:


> Oh I'm so gutted to hear this today when I've picked the seats up and fitted them already myself! Oh dear. How long does the Izi last out of interest?

Have a feeling its just to 18kg, rather than the 25kg:flower:


----------



## veganmum2be

yeah thats what put me off the izi because it wouldn't last as long, i nearly bought one in pink because it was reduced to £160 i think it was but then i realised the weight limit on it. 

£196 is fab for a mobi!!


----------



## funny_face

I'm slightly getting over the possibility that I might have been able to get it fitted, and choose a different colour than boring black, and pay less for it :wacko: by going to the pram centre. Honest I am. :dohh: :dohh: :dohh: 

Well, the one I have has a really cool Volvo badge on it :haha: Looks great in my Alfa :thumbup:

I don't quite understand the picture in the instruction manual of the buckle, I assume what it is trying to show you is buckle crunch? So I got my knickers in a knot about whether it was right yesterday and re-did it today. Could someone have a look at these pics and tell me if either, both or neither is ok?! 

Yesterday, using the correct buckle for that seat:

https://i828.photobucket.com/albums/zz206/mrs_mag/IMG-20110929-01046.jpg https://i828.photobucket.com/albums/zz206/mrs_mag/IMG-20110929-01047.jpg https://i828.photobucket.com/albums/zz206/mrs_mag/IMG-20110929-01048.jpg

Then today when I 'fixed' it as I wasn't sure, I plugged it into the middle buckle as it seemed to be sitting at a better angle....

https://i828.photobucket.com/albums/zz206/mrs_mag/IMG-20110929-01049.jpg https://i828.photobucket.com/albums/zz206/mrs_mag/IMG-20110929-01050.jpg

So this is the way it is now ^^^ does it look ok?

TIA :flower:


----------



## Khloeee

Hi all, we need to choose LOs next stage car seat ASAP. Hoping you might be able to help me choose! Bear with me while I run through the options.

I am lucky enough to live very near to one of the few ERF stockists in the UK. They stock the Besafe Izi combi and the Britax Multitech. 

Multitech - Not so keen on this one. It doesn't tick enough boxes for me. Side protection is not as good as Besafe Izi combi, and you can't use the five point harness up to the max weight limit like you can with the Britax Two way elite. But, this is the one the local stockist recommends. They actually said they prefered the build quality of the Besafe (As do I), but their recommendation is based on the fact that they have more experience fitting Multitechs in cars like mine than they do with the Besafe model. Besafe have only tested the seat in Ford Focus's from 2004 and mine is a 1999 model (no isofix), so whilst it will probably fit fine, there are no guarantees. 

Besafe Izi combi - Like the build, like that it reclines (looks comfier for a younger toddler like my LO). Only suitable up to 25kgs, but this is a small disadvantage as my first priority is safety. 

Britax Two way elite - Keep hearing good things about this one (and it's the cheapest). Lasts the longest in terms of weight limit, and has 5 point harness up to max weight limit. But my issue is that the local place doesn't stock it, so we'd have to order it online and fit it ourselves (what if we don't fit it properly?? Feel safer letting someone else do it for me). Also, it just doesn't look that comfy for a young toddler, there's no side headrest, have visions of my boy being uncomfortable and head slumped forward when he's sleeping (which he does a lot of in the car!). Also doesn't look half as robust as the Besafe. 

I have a feeling that if we go for the Besafe, we will end up buying a TWE anyway once he's maxed out the weight limit of the Besafe....which has me thinking why not just get the TWE now? But i'm just not convinced it's the best option for a 14 month old. 

What do you guys think?? Help!


----------



## Rachel_C

I'd say definitely try the BeSafe in your car before deciding. We have that one and I really like it, but our car has quite sloped seats so even when the child seat is on the most reclined setting it's quite upright. For a young baby, I'd prefer one that reclines further, or maybe just a car that doesn't have stupid seats!


----------



## hattiehippo

The TWE doesn't recline but for a 14 month old it would be installed at an angle anyway so that wouldn't matter. And you can buy an additonal head support for about £15 which Ive found really good in mine.

25kg is a big weight limit tbh - unless you've got a giant toddler they're much more likely to outgrow the seat height wise long before they get near this weight.

I'd get them tried out in your car if you can. The Incarsafety place at Milton Keynes is fab and if you're in London, its not that far really. You do have to call and make an appointment first.


----------



## Rachel_C

Has anybody tried both the Besafe Izi Combi isofix and either the Duologic 2 or the Britax Hi-Way? We are going to need a second ERF seat in a few months but only have a Golf at the moment. We have a Besafe already, which goes behind the passenger seat. It is just a few inches too big to go behind the driver's seat when OH is driving, so we need something a little smaller. Hakan at carseat.se suggested the Hi-Way or Duologic but didn't confirm whether they are smaller. 

Or if anybody has either the Hi-Way or the Duologic, is there any chance you could let me know how deep they are please?


----------



## purpledahlia

funny_face said:


> I'm slightly getting over the possibility that I might have been able to get it fitted, and choose a different colour than boring black, and pay less for it :wacko: by going to the pram centre. Honest I am. :dohh: :dohh: :dohh:
> 
> Well, the one I have has a really cool Volvo badge on it :haha: Looks great in my Alfa :thumbup:
> 
> I don't quite understand the picture in the instruction manual of the buckle, I assume what it is trying to show you is buckle crunch? So I got my knickers in a knot about whether it was right yesterday and re-did it today. Could someone have a look at these pics and tell me if either, both or neither is ok?!
> 
> Yesterday, using the correct buckle for that seat:
> 
> https://i828.photobucket.com/albums/zz206/mrs_mag/IMG-20110929-01046.jpg https://i828.photobucket.com/albums/zz206/mrs_mag/IMG-20110929-01047.jpg https://i828.photobucket.com/albums/zz206/mrs_mag/IMG-20110929-01048.jpg
> 
> Then today when I 'fixed' it as I wasn't sure, I plugged it into the middle buckle as it seemed to be sitting at a better angle....
> 
> https://i828.photobucket.com/albums/zz206/mrs_mag/IMG-20110929-01049.jpg https://i828.photobucket.com/albums/zz206/mrs_mag/IMG-20110929-01050.jpg
> 
> So this is the way it is now ^^^ does it look ok?
> 
> TIA :flower:

I'd agree second pic looks best! x


----------



## Eala

Rachel - hubby is off with the car just now, but I will try and remember to measure the DuoLogic for you this evening (weather permitting!)


----------



## Rachel_C

Thank you :)


----------



## Eala

Hi Rachel, sorry I didn't reply last night. I measured the seat as best I could, but on reflection I wasn't very sure what I was measuring :wacko: From the bit of the DuoLogic which is furthest forward (that is, closest to the front seat), to the back of the rear passenger seat was 80cm. The car in question is a Volvo V70, if it makes any difference. I'll be honest, physics is not my strong point! Hope that's the bit you need.


----------



## Rachel_C

Thanks so much, that's really helpful.


----------



## Khloeee

Thanks all. Couldnt get down to In Car Safety Centre (it's 2.5hrs away, not enough petrol money) but they were very helpful on the phone. 

We went for the two way elite in the end. Just as well as its the more compact seat of the two, and passenger seat is quite far forward with it installed - not much leg room for my OH (he can't drive so is always the passenger). Still, he'll survive. But the Besafe would probably have left even less room in front. 

Installed at the 40degree angle, it looks fine for my LO. Not yet gone for a drive but I think he will be comfy enough. 

So happy that LO is going to be rear facing for a long while yet!


----------



## Khloeee

Also, any recommendations for toys or activity mat type things that hang off the back seat headrest? Google bringing up a few options for babies, but wondered if there is something better suited for a toddler?


----------



## littlestar85

Hi Ladies,

I'm hoping some of you may be able to help me choose an ERF seat for my LO. He's nearly 15 months and has just reached the top of his baby car seat. We have an Audi A4 estate so I'm hoping space in the back isn't an issue. I want something that can be ERF for as long as possible, is comfortable and has a good amount of leg room for LO. I would rather something under £250 but if we need to spend more to get what we want then we will. To be honest I'd happily spend whatever it costs but I don't want to blow DH's head off with a starting mark of £350 LOL.

So far I like these - 

https://www.incarsafetycentre.co.uk...ucts_id/196?osCsid=j9pn6v870d9o26vobqj5f81n46

https://www.securatot.co.uk/besafe-izi-combi-isofix?category_id=61

I like the look of the Mobi but am very tempted by the Besafe because of the Isofix aspect... although I don't really know how that works, anyone?

x


----------



## Eala

All Isofix does is remove the "human error" risk factor of seat installation. To a point it makes it easier to transfer the seat between cars (if that's something you'd need to do), and it's certainly easier to install in general - just a "click click" instead of routing belts etc. However, a belted seat (installed properly) is just as safe. And if you're not planning on moving the seat often (if at all) then you'd probably not really notice the difference after it was in place.

Hope that helps a bit!


----------



## BabaPu

Will be taking delivery of the Britax hi-way II tomorrow - can't wait - my lo is starting to look extremely cramped in his infant carrier.

I had to order this on-line (after advice from carseat.se and the in-car safety centre) as I do not live near any erf stockists. Has anyone fitted this car seat themselves? Is it easy to do? I guess I'm a little apprehensive about getting it right and would feel so much better if an experienced erf fitter was able to do it for me.


----------



## veganmum2be

i fitted the hi way myself :) theres some good videos on install on youtube.


----------



## BabaPu

Great - thanks. How do you find the seat? I got myself in a right tizz choosing between that and the multitech and TWE.


----------



## bathbabe

I fitted it myself too :) in the back of a 3dr car!!! I got very stressed! but im trying to find a new car (5doors) and went and fitted it into a 5door car and its much much easier with space to move around it! but all in all its fairly easy to fit yourself. I looked it up on youtube and then used the instructions too xx


----------



## lepaskilf

Hi,

I've not been on here for a while, well since deciding which carseat to choose for when my LO turned 1! And I have to admit that I haven't read any posts on here for a while :blush:

But.... I came across this website this evening which I thought people might find interesting x

https://www.carseatinfo.co.uk/index.cfm?sid=19086&pid=947208


----------



## Rachel_C

Thanks for that, it's an interesting read. 

I always find it very frustrating that these 'experts' who are against ERF, or who don't fully support it, don't seem to realise something very simple - RF for infants (babies under 9 months) is totally accepted as being the only way to travel because it is safer. Nobody questions it, it's a fact and that's why it's law. Why then does that suddenly change when a child gets to 10 months or 14kg? It doesn't! The chances of each type of impact are still the same. The forces involved are still the same. The only thing that changes is that the child's neck and spine gradually gets stronger as they get older. Somebody decided once upon a time that the risk of FF was acceptable at X weight/age because a baby's neck is stronger then, and more likely to be able to stand the increased forces in an accident compared to RF. It's not that FF suddenly becomes the safer option. RF is and always will be safer, it's just that people think the risks are more acceptable for an older child. Madness and stupidity!


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

'Rear facing is great if that is what the customer is desperate for'
Err thanks for that, what a considered and informative thing to say!

But yeah, an interesting read, basically I just agree with what Rachel said.


----------



## Rachel_C

I'd love to ask them what they think about RF for young babies - do they think that's wrong too? Either RF is safer or it isn't, there's no switch that flicks at 10 months.


----------



## lepaskilf

I was quite interested in what the 1st guy was saying, about different impacts.... but I never really thought about what you guys are saying, that RF is normal and considered the only option for newborns so it's odd that it suddenly changes and people's opinions/perceptions change as soon as a LO reaches 9months!


----------



## Eala

I thought it was quite a cheap shot mentioning the M5 crash. Horrible as it was, these kind of accidents are (mercifully) rare. It's *much* more common for impacts to be frontal - especially high speed ones. If a rear shunt is severe enough to impact on the child in the rear seat, then I can't see that the plastic back of a FF seat is going to do a great deal of good in terms of protection? And what the RF seat is protecting is the neck/spine, as it's not being thrown forward. A rear shunt wouldn't emulate those kind of forces - if I understand my physics correctly, then the only way to emulate the effects of a frontal crash on a FF child would be to reverse a car into something at high speeds with a child RF. Again, I don't think that happens all too often.

I also hate how people bang on about how the ERF seats are hard to fit. How are they difficult, exactly? Is it the tether straps? They are a footer, but not horrendously difficult. I'm not sure I buy into that guy's assertion that FF seats are easier to fit, ergo safer - if someone isn't going to take the time to read a manual to make sure the seat is fitted properly, it doesn't matter if it's FF or RF :shrug: Also, perhaps if ERF was more common, then there would be more places to get seats fitted professionally to start with :dohh:

That page managed to rile me up, and I wouldn't say I'm particularly strongly opinionated about ERF, not anymore :dohh: I do it because it works for us, I'm happy to advise others on it, but I feel that each family has to assess what option is best for them when it comes to FF or not. For all that the site was saying it was being "balanced", I actually think it doesn't do either FF or ERF any favours :shrug:


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Don't know whether it's just my seat (Multi tech) but there are just as many steps to installing it FF as RF...not done it but it certainly is that way from reading the manual.


----------



## funny_face

I'm sure that site has p'd me off before...... Was that the one that used to have an article on ERF and ended with a pros and cons list that had points like 'ERF seats are heavier' (how often are you carrying it over long distances?!) 'ERF are bulkier' 'Children may not like facing backwards'

I thought it was a totally biased comparison, and read as a thinly veiled dig. This seems slightly better than that one, but still totally agree with Rachel/Claire/Eala


----------



## bathbabe

anybody seen the new Britax max-way??? It seems to of replaced the Hi-way on carseat.se xxx


----------



## BattyNora

Hey ladies - I'm hoping to be purchasing a Besafe Izi Combi X3 for madam soon. She's not 7 months yet, and only 7.5kg but after a mishap in which my mother broke out infant seat we're having to look into it sooner rather than later.

I can't afford or get over to our stockist at the moment - am hoping it will be okay in my ford focus!


----------



## clairealfie

Hey batty Nora, I've got a ford focus too what a bloody nightmare they are to get car seats for. Family car yeah right. 

I've heard there's not much leg room in the front with a besafe so make sure you try before you buy. 

Also our seats are raked (angled) so we need to watch the seat recline.

We're going to drive down to the big shop at milton Keynes to try out a few a week on Saturday. Our seven week old is already 6.75kg so god knows how soon he'll grow out of his infant seat, probably next week lol!


----------



## Rachel_C

I'd definitely try before you buy if you can, especially if your seats are slopey! It might be worth also trying the non-isofix version of the X3 too. Our seats are really sloped which means that even when the X3 is fully reclined it's still very upright. I've had our 6 month old in it once when she was awake and it was great but I'm not sure if it would be ok if she fell asleep and her head flopped. Her 2 year old sister's head does tend to fall forward. With the non-isofix version though, you can adjust the angle of the seat a bit more (and I've checked with Besafe that this is safe - they said "It can be safe to tilt the beltfix version using soft materials such as folded towels.") and I think you can have the seat a little closer to the seat it's resting on, leaving a bit more room in front. I think we'll get the non-isofix version for behind the driver's seat of our Golf.


----------



## Eala

You could try phoning or e-mailing the likes of Hakan at carseat.se or the guys at the Milton Keynes In Car Safety Centre. I know that carseat.se quite often have photos of how carseats look/fit in certain cars - they might be able to advise you on what would fit best in a Focus.


----------



## LightningBugs

BattyNora said:


> Hey ladies - I'm hoping to be purchasing a Besafe Izi Combi X3 for madam soon. She's not 7 months yet, and only 7.5kg but after a mishap in which my mother broke out infant seat we're having to look into it sooner rather than later.
> 
> I can't afford or get over to our stockist at the moment - am hoping it will be okay in my ford focus!

I've got a multi tech in a focus estate and leg room in the front passenger side isn't great but ok for vertically challenged people like me (5'4"). The MT is only for over 9kg though. Check this for other focus users https://www.babyandbump.com/natural-parenting/550884-erf-seat-your-car.html


----------



## Macmad

Does anyone have the Maxi Cosi Mobi? Is it easy to fit? Thanks


----------



## Sally1997

That's very interesting. Never thought about extending rear facing but it makes sense if you can get away with it with the kids. Would you describe yourself as more cautious than the average person?


----------



## bathbabe

Sally1997 said:


> That's very interesting. Never thought about extending rear facing but it makes sense if you can get away with it with the kids. Would you describe yourself as more cautious than the average person?

I personally wouldnt say im more cautious than the 'average' person, infact quite the opposite. Im extremely laid back actually lol


----------



## Rachel_C

I'm not particularly cautious either. It's just that I have read a lot about this topic and the evidence is so overwhelmingly in favour of ERF that, to me, FF is too much of a risk. I wouldn't have known about ERF if I hadn't seen about it first on here, I think a lot of people don't know it exists and that's probably why FF is so widespread. I'd liken it to in the 70s when you didn't have to wear a seatbelt at all and infant car seats were rare. I guess you could have asked the same of people who chose to wear seatbelts anyway, "You choose to wear a seatbelt, is that because you're more cautious than the average person?". Now, looking back we can say no, actually the people who didn't wear seatbelts were taking unnecessary risks.


----------



## Heidi

Rachel_C said:


> I'm not particularly cautious either. It's just that I have read a lot about this topic and the evidence is so overwhelmingly in favour of ERF that, to me, FF is too much of a risk. I wouldn't have known about ERF if I hadn't seen about it first on here, I think a lot of people don't know it exists and that's probably why FF is so widespread. I'd liken it to in the 70s when you didn't have to wear a seatbelt at all and infant car seats were rare. I guess you could have asked the same of people who chose to wear seatbelts anyway, "You choose to wear a seatbelt, is that because you're more cautious than the average person?". Now, looking back we can say no, actually the people who didn't wear seatbelts were taking unnecessary risks.

Couldn't agree more, well worded! x


----------



## Heidi

So please today while loading up are car at asda a lady with her family came up to me and asked me about my LO's car seat and where we got it from, she said she though they were fantastic and said how comfy my lo looked in it also that she's struggling to find any. Felt so please that she was asking me about it :D

Just thought i'd share x


----------



## lau86

I'm hoping to resurrect this thread if possible, with a few questions from you helpful ladies! I posted a thread a while ago about ERF in my 3 door KA and got some replies suggesting I ring in car safety in milton keynes. I haven't done that yet 1) I was considering changing my car 2) LO still looked pretty comfy in his first seat. But now hubby thinks he looks squashed! His head isn't above the top but I don't think it'll be too long. I like the look of the maxi cosi mobi as it's a familiar brand and I believe the weight limit is a bit higher, so being an expensive time that's always good (Hubby and I will get 2 so we're not having to swap them all the time). I've read it is perfectly safe to have him in the front seat but I must admit it makes me feel a bit uncomfertable. TBH i think that's the only way I'm going to do ERF though, none of the seats I've looked at are safe in the back. I did look at britax first class plus but the combi seats seem to get a bad review as they're compromising on safety both RF and FF??? arghh it's such a hard choice!!! does anyone have any views on either RF in the front seat or the maxi cosi mobi in particular??? BTW hubbies seat doesn't need to go in the front seat as he has a nice big VW golf so if you think another seat might be good for him then feel free to suggest! thanks if you've got to the end of that waffle it's all very confusing TBH


----------



## Rachel_C

Golfs are (according to Hakan at carseat.se) a good car for ERF seats :) In ours, we have a BeSafe Izi Combi X3 isofix which is great but quite big. You can still get a passenger in the front seat but they'd be a bit squashed if they had shopping by their feet or if they were tall. Our other seat is behind the driver's seat and is the same size as an infant seat, a Klippan Triofix but this doesn't recline so isn't suitable for a younger child. 

If you can I would go to somewhere with both cars and try the seats out. They're very different from baby seats (which will fit in most cars as they're all pretty similar) - ERF seats vary wildly and the fit is so important that I think it's worth getting them fitted properly if you can. 

I don't think I would get one like the Britax First Class Plus now as it doesn't RF for all that long. If it is the only car seat that would fit then I probably would but otherwise I'd get on that rear faces longer. My slim 3 year old is around 13kg so would have to FF in it (she wouldn't fit in it anyway) but she has years left in her ERF seat.


----------



## Eala

Seeing as Rachel mentioned the Klippan TrioFix, I thought I should chip in that they do another seat called the Kiss 2, which is also sold as a Graco DuoLogic. Rear-faces birth-18kg, fits either with a belt OR isofix, the infant seat can be used on the base or fitted with a belt without it, and has wheels ;) It has 3 recline positions. My eldest girl was nowhere near out-growing it age 3 (albeit she is a small child) and my littlest is very happy and comfy in it now. That might be an option, as it's also one of the most compact seats on the market. It's also super easy to move from car to car, as it doesn't need any tether straps or anything.

As for putting them in the front, this is only doable if you can turn off the airbags. We've done it a few times, most notably recently when we did a long journey down south. We put Midgelet in her DuoLogic in the front seat (airbags off) and Roo was in the back. It meant that whoever wasn't driving was available to pass things (snacks, toys, drinks etc) to Roo, and play with her/keep her amused on the long drive, without having to constatnly twist round from the passenger seat. And Midgelet pretty much slept the whole way, so she wasn't much of a distraction.

In practical terms, it didn't cause us any bother. I didn't find it any more distracting having her in the front seat than in the back. I have mirrors up when she is in the back which I check as frequently as I check my rear-view mirror anyway. All I did was sweep my eyes over her as I did a mirror check. I wasn't worried about her safety - if you have a read of some of the info on carseat.se they have a few great pages on why front-seat travel in a rear-facing seat is safe.

I agree with Rachel about the First Class Plus (or any combi seat at this point). You probably wouldn't get enough use out of it compared to how long an ERF seat would last to make it worth buying unless it was the only option.

Regarding the Mobi, I've never used one, but I think it's elli21 (?) on here who has one she got from the Glasgow Pram Centre, and as far as I know she is very happy with it.


----------

